# We Are Gr33n Machine



## Anth0789

Edit:

*Since there is tons of threads related to owner clubs The Gr33n Machine will be closed but feel free to talk about it here.*

'Major Props to [NuC] R4v3N for this great idea!

Our ATI brethren have started their roll call. It's time to start ours!









I want any satisfied person who is part of the Gr33n Machine to come forward and list what card(s) you currently run. Please post in the thread to be added. **DO NOT PM ME TO BE ADDED**

Lets fuel the MACHINE!!

*You can also join this Social Group of the Gr33n Machine:*
*Gr33n Machine Social Group*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Nvidia Drivers Download Here*
*Xtreme-G Nvidia Drivers Get Them Here*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
__________________________________________________ _________________________________________________
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Nvidia Owners:*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=0Ar6kTG53l1i6dFExcXBRTTc4ME82Y2dtR3FlVGJ4RWc&w=100&h=800Google Spreadsheet

__________________________________________________ _________________________________

*Thanks to wierdo124 for making the spreadsheet.







*
__________________________________________________ ________________________________
If you want a Gr33n Machine Signature tag then here it is, Just copy and paste the whole line into your signature:

Code:



Code:


[CODE][B][center][url=http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/294549-we-gr33n-machine-updated-daily.html#post3399821]:bruce: We Are Gr33n Machine :bruce:[/url][/center][/B]

[/CODE]

Preview

* We Are Gr33n Machine *


----------



## Anth0789

Updated whole list... Took me long


----------



## Greg121986

EVGA 8800GTS (G92) is HERE! OMG it is so awesome.

I went from 4943 3DMarks (3DMark06) with 7800GTX and 3.6GHz Q6600 to...

14759 3DMarks!!!!!!!!!







That was right after I installed the drivers and got my resolution set. I haven't even attempted an OC _YET_


----------



## wire

I just checked and you took out my XFX 8800 GTS 640mb from my list of nvidia cards.


----------



## unknownSCL

woot!! may i ask why did we make a new one and not just use the one we had?


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unknownSCL* 
woot!! may i ask why did we make a new one and not just use the one we had?










Copy Cats...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *unknownSCL* 
woot!! may i ask why did we make a new one and not just use the one we had?










The guy who made the first one wasnt updating it...


----------



## FieryCoD

Wait, so basically do we just post our cards here and pwninate the ATI team?

If so, EVGA 8800 GT. Booyah!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
I just checked and you took out my XFX 8800 GTS 640mb from my list of nvidia cards.

Okay ill fix that









Added:Greg121986 and FieryCoD and unknownSCL.

If ever there are any mistakes let me know


----------



## Namrac

Not sure how it get messed up or when, but my 8800GTS is the 320 version, not the 640.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Not sure how it get messed up or when, but my 8800GTS is the 320 version, not the 640.

Alright!


----------



## wuyanxu

very nice thread, well done. go green machine!! rep++

wouldn't it be easier if it were in a Excel file? that way, you can even sort by name and/or count the numbers easily.


----------



## Compaddict

Can you imagine the total cost of all these cards?









I know I have over $1000 listed on my name alone.









But I probably have that amount beat if I just added up my games.









Maybe I need a new hobby?









You did a great job making this list Anth0789. It was time well spent.







+


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wuyanxu*


very nice thread, well done. go green machine!! rep++

wouldn't it be easier if it were in a Excel file? that way, you can even sort by name and/or count the numbers easily.


Yeah maybe but it dont matter anyway i found a fast way


----------



## Fossil

Huh... well I dunno if he really isn't updating the other one, but I read about that after posting so here is my addition to this list as well.









BFG 8800 GT OC 512


----------



## BlairTruck

mine
8800GT 512MB Alpha Dog


----------



## Zensou

2 MSI NX7600GT in SLI.


----------



## aksthem1

OMG I feel so honored that they used my logo.







This list is huge and it keeps growing.


----------



## Locool676

Sig link is borked for me


----------



## Fusion Racing

XFX 8800GTS 512mb G92


----------



## meta||ic

I'm running an eVGA e-GeForce 7900GTX at stock right now.


----------



## Dillard13

Maybe the list should be alphabetized? Even though we have the better of the Graphics world, we sure don't have any organization, and update my card to an 8800GTS 512, it's getting here Tuesday.


----------



## BTK

8800gt 512mb


----------



## Fusion Racing

pm'ed with the alphabetized version


----------



## KarmaKiller

BFG 7800GT OC 
















_*GO GREEN*_


----------



## Wakeo91

BFG 8800 GT OC version!!


----------



## Anth0789

Yes i will alphabetize the list sometime tommorow it will take long.

Added:
Fossil
BlairTruck
Zensou
aksthem1
Fusion Racing
meta||ic
Dillard13
BTK
KarmaKiller
Wakeo91


----------



## aksthem1

I would like to note that you added me twice.


----------



## mth91

mth91- BFG 8800GT + Palit 8800GT SLI


----------



## gibsonnova74

put me down for a 8800 ultra


----------



## Semper Fidelis

You may want to change the sig thing to font size 3... so people dont get in trouble for it.

From the OCN Rules:

Quote:

Have a signature that exceeds 8 lines in length, or use larger than # 3 font in signatures.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis* 
You may want to change the sig thing to font size 3... so people dont get in trouble for it.

From the OCN Rules:

Well I see sigs all day long that are way longer then 8 lines, and when I tried to be nice and give them a heads up...

I was told nicely to go f myself and don't be a nazi or tattletale...

So I will keep mine until the sig length is enforced...


----------



## Flying_Fish

I have 8800GT.







GO *GREEN MACHINE*


----------



## davek

I have a BFG 7950GT OC, and a 3dFuzion 7600GT. Both great.


----------



## sconeboy92

Gonna make a build with BFG 7800GTX OC SLi


----------



## Delphi

Mine is a XFX 8800GT Alpha Dog


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aksthem1* 
I would like to note that you added me twice.

Thanks for telling just noticed









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis* 
You may want to change the sig thing to font size 3... so people dont get in trouble for it.

From the OCN Rules:

Yep i just changed it to 3 thanks for telling me


----------



## PenguinPIE

8800 GTX here!


----------



## linskingdom

Galaxy 8800GT 512mb, XFX 8600GTS and Evga 8600GT here.


----------



## R3ap3R

Add "nVidia RSX 256" to my owned... also, a 8800GT to replace the 8400 (which will be for sale soon) is on its way from the egg....


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

8500gt and 8800gts reporting in!


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

8800GT has arrived


----------



## JoBlo69

fix my name. It's JoBlo69 not JoeBlo69...

coggs did the same for her e6850 OC list....


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated list...


----------



## meta||ic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Thanks for telling just noticed









Yep i just changed it to 3 thanks for telling me


















You use smilies too much.
















Just kidding


















(I edited my logo, Font = Georgia, no more center







)


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I think it would be cool if we kept a running total of the cost of all these cards...


----------



## meta||ic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


I think it would be cool if we kept a running total of the cost of all these cards...


That would also be the amount of money AMD/ATi have lost because we are nVidia people!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I was just saying that so I could see how much it would take to buy it.


----------



## TnB= Gir

In for the machine.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Well you can add me to the list if you'd like:

2x eVGA 8600GTS's, 1x Foxconn 7600GT, *1x XFX 7900GS XT*, 1x BFG 7800GS OC.

However I won't be subscribing to this thread. I made that mistake last time, and none of the posts were interesting. They were all just people...hey I'm in (insert card here). It was stupid. If this thread actually has INFORMATION in it...then I'll subscribe, if not then just add me to the list and we'll all go our own ways







.

EDIT: Nevermind, looks like you've already got me on the list. However you're missing the card in bold print from my name. Figured I'd point that out.


----------



## Anth0789

Well i alphabetized everyone looks more neat. Keep em coming


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Well i alphabetized everyone looks more neat. Keep em coming

The list looks a lot neater now. Its a lot easier to find your own name that way, lol.

EDIT: Forgot to say, thanks. I noticed you added my other card to the list. Have a cookie!


----------



## Dylan

coming in with my little ole 8400GS


----------



## Mhill2029

Might as well add me

2x 8800GTX's in SLI


----------



## rduffy123

Evga 7900gt


----------



## Anth0789

Dylan,Mhill2029,rduffy123 added


----------



## edeekeos

wow, nice job Anth0789.

keep up the good work.

btw, R4v3N still has much love for the gr33n family, and his name should be included in the O/P after all HE was one the original creator or the Gr33n machine 'club'. please give credit where it is due. he is just a very very busy person, or else the original thread would have stayed.

also, you straight copied the entire first post (his wording). just throw his name in there.

'Major Props to [NuC] R4v3N for a great idea, and the creation of a great thread'


----------



## SpeedySurfer

XFX GeForce 8400 GS (not a gamer so i don't need anything super poweful)


----------



## Kirgan

1) Well done with the list, look great









2) Next to my name where it says '7800GT' - Could you replace it with 'Gainward Bliss GS 7800GT 512mb?

Thanks


----------



## TheLegend

Xfx 8800gt 512mb. :d

//EDIT-Something is wrong with the post. My smiley won't show up and some letters that should be in caps aren't?


----------



## piggy1918

I have an XFX 8800GTS 512 (G92). It is awesome! Not only is it fast, it's quiet!


----------



## DesertRat

Count me in!







I've got a 7900GTX in my main rig, a 7950GT in my AMD x2 rig, a 6800GT AGP in my p4 rig, and a fx5700U in my Celeron rig, AND! hopefully soon to be upgrading to a 8800GTS g92 for my main rig, and SLI 79** 512MB cards in my AMD rig, that is if some1 will trade me for what i need when the time comes


----------



## redsunx

7600gt Ftw. :d


----------



## justarealguy

eVGA 8800GTS G92 baby!!!

eVGA 8600GT 256 in another rig

And a XFX 7600GT 256 in yet another one!!!


----------



## abe_joker

Hey, i got a Gigabyte 8800GT 512mb!!


----------



## HalfKazt

Hey, got a Sparkle Cool-Pipe 3 8800GT 512MB.


----------



## Anth0789

Alright updated list!


----------



## [pi]

Msi 8600gts Oc


----------



## Bonz(TM)

eVGA 8800GTS 640MB


----------



## Anth0789

[pi] and Bonz™ your in!


----------



## DesertRat

Who down-voted the thread?!!? :swearing: musta been some ATI/AMD fanboi...

thx for adding me BTW


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


Who down-voted the thread?!!? :swearing: musta been some ATI/AMD fanboi...

thx for adding me BTW










Everyone vote it back up


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


Everyone vote it back up










can't vote twice


----------



## Dylan

how do you vote on it ?


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


how do you vote it back up?










If you haven't voted yet, click on the stars in the right side of the tool bar towards the top of the screen....


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


how do you vote on it ?










Top right where the Page is. There's a Rating section.









--

I have a EVGA 7600 GT...


----------



## Dylan

thanks guys , voted


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks for the votes guys









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blizzie*


Top right where the Page is. There's a Rating section.









--

I have a EVGA 7600 GT...












Added


----------



## DesertRat

w00t! back up to 5 stars! I have a 7950GT as well but IDK if that's too much to pos on the list or not


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


w00t! back up to 5 stars! I have a 7950GT as well but IDK if that's too much to pos on the list or not










Alright


----------



## ruarz

Nice thread. BFG 8500 gt 256 DDR2 for me.


----------



## JoBlo69

i was thinking...

I could make a small C++ app that would let a user input a data base file (really a .txt file) with all of the users and video cards in it, and display them in various different ways...

Like display the list from fastest card to slowest card. And like who has the most cards. Something like this..

It could also be made to input clock speeds so we can have a working database of users with the fastest cards in each of their respective category's. Something like,

fastest 7600GT 680/1960 "insert user name"

bust list out the fastest of each different card...

Good idea? or does nobody care... lol...


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoBlo69*


i was thinking...

I could make a small C++ app that would let a user input a data base file (really a .txt file) with all of the users and video cards in it, and display them in various different ways...

Like display the list from fastest card to slowest card. And like who has the most cards. Something like this..

It could also be made to input clock speeds so we can have a working database of users with the fastest cards in each of their respective category's. Something like,

fastest 7600GT 680/1960 "insert user name"

bust list out the fastest of each different card...

Good idea? or does nobody care... lol...


I think that would be awesome


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoBlo69*


i was thinking...

I could make a small C++ app that would let a user input a data base file (really a .txt file) with all of the users and video cards in it, and display them in various different ways...

Like display the list from fastest card to slowest card. And like who has the most cards. Something like this..

It could also be made to input clock speeds so we can have a working database of users with the fastest cards in each of their respective category's. Something like,

fastest 7600GT 680/1960 "insert user name"

bust list out the fastest of each different card...

Good idea? or does nobody care... lol...


Looks like nobody cares... but I think it would be cool, just time consuming.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoBlo69*


i was thinking...

I could make a small C++ app that would let a user input a data base file (really a .txt file) with all of the users and video cards in it, and display them in various different ways...

Like display the list from fastest card to slowest card. And like who has the most cards. Something like this..

It could also be made to input clock speeds so we can have a working database of users with the fastest cards in each of their respective category's. Something like,

fastest 7600GT 680/1960 "insert user name"

bust list out the fastest of each different card...

Good idea? or does nobody care... lol...


actually, that's a pretty good idea! I have absoloutly no idea on how much work that'd be tho. I'm a hardware g33k. 1'm t3h sux0rz @ s0f7w4r3...


----------



## Anth0789

It would be cool,but im not doing it because i know it will take really and i mean really long since the list is huge lol.


----------



## JoBlo69

I'm trying to work out a reason fir this...

A database of different models of cards from various different manufactures at different clock speeds could give people a reason to purchase a specific card from a specific manufacture...

With the 8800 G92 cards there are several different models from different manufactures. Who says one is better at over clocking than another? just because a certain card comes pre clocked a little higher, doesn't always determine that it has a better potential of overclocking higher than a card clocked at "stock" speeds... or does it? A working database with various ways of displaying the info, would be huge in figuring this out...

This would be time consuming... and take awhile to get it to where i have my thinking at. I'll do this project, if there is a substantial interest, and decent feed back, so i could make it better...


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

alright this is what im talking about. add me my man, my twins would love to join


----------



## USFORCES

There's probably more Nvidia cards on that page than 3850's have been sold worldwide, LOL


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


There's probably more Nvidia cards on that page than 3850's have been sold worldwide, LOL


lol! i wonder what the red tide is looking like? *spies*

*update* they've got 113 members as of now and a few are honorary, etc... we got???

*edit* didn't take an exact count but it looks like we got just a few more*semi-sarcasim*... dang look @ all those 8 series-ers...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

The red _tide?_ Or the red _puddle?_


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis* 
The red _tide?_ Or the red _puddle?_









OOOOOHHHH SNAP!


----------



## JoBlo69

look at all the smack talk... \\

We all know Nvidia cards are more popular, so its like shooting fish in a barrel talking about how many more people have nvidia cards over ati...


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoBlo69* 
look at all the smack talk...

We all know Nvidia cards are more popular, so its like shooting fish in a barrel talking about how many more people have nvidia cards over ati...

nVidia > ati, for a reason


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
nVidia > ati, for a reason









this gen I can agree w/ ya


----------



## l V l

Running an 8800GT, used to have a GTS 320. =P


----------



## Lelin

Well I have a green spaceship atm so sign me in!


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lelin* 
Well I have a green spaceship atm so sign me in!

lol. for some odd reason that comment got directed to the 60s/70s section in my mind...


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
lol. for some odd reason that comment got directed to the 60s/70s section in my mind...

lol!


----------



## Puscifer

Put me on the list. Im running an 8600gt atm but I will be upgrading within a month or so. 







Nvidia. 







ATI


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks updated! And the list keeps growing


----------



## rx7racer

So uh, like, ah yea I have of course my Green Machine also but it's in my secondary rig







so ah yea.

I'm in, I have the PNY 8800GTS 320MB, EVGA SC8600GTS 256MB, and have had XFX 7800GT, and 6800. Been Green For awhile, but isn it fun to mess around with the red every now and then!!!!







lol

Run my 8800GTS core:645Mhz Shaders:1514Mhz Mem:950Mhz.

My 8600GTS I never could get it to take to an oc above what EVGA had it preclocked at.

3DM06 link is in sig.

Do I need in my Flame Bunker!!!???!!??


----------



## ted

Every time I come back to this thread it looks better and better. Awesome job on the image and the revised list- I appreciate all your hard work.


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks for the support guys







Updated list...


----------



## doitallman

awesome job with this!!















got the tag sigged.


----------



## Clox

Nice list! 
I have an EVGA 8800GTX, possibly grabbing a second while waiting for the 9800's.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clox*


Nice list! 
I have an EVGA 8800GTX, possibly grabbing a second while waiting for the 9800's.










Kool!!! Tell me when you get your 2nd one


----------



## Rolandooo

I still have my eVGA 8800 Ultra







I technically sold it, but buyer never payed so its still mine. Does that count?


----------



## Dylan

my laptop has an 6800 gpu installed on the mb , does that count


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

7900 gtx here


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolandooo*


I still have my eVGA 8800 Ultra







I technically sold it, but buyer never payed so its still mine. Does that count?


For the moment yeah i guess...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


my laptop has an 6800 gpu installed on the mb , does that count


Its a gpu why not


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


For the moment yeah i guess...

Its gpu why not











I am seriously considering to keep it now though, Crysis eats up my current card like crazy! This is where I miss it.


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Its gpu why not










then i have quite a few ... but 95% of em arnet in systems

i cant wait to ditch my NX8400GS and get my galaxy , but new cpu ,mobo and psu first


----------



## David_1337

Does my lappy Graphics count? if so put em up. 
geforce go 6150


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *David_1337*


Does my lappy Graphics count? if so put em up. 
geforce go 6150


I love the 6150... i have used it so many times


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *David_1337*


Does my lappy Graphics count? if so put em up. 
geforce go 6150


As long as its Nvidia


----------



## Dylan

wanna know something sick?

when i was planning this build , i for one went with amd... sick enough lol

but i was going to get a 2600pro!









glad i went with my wee 8400GS! ... i dont know why , but id take it over a 3870... i dont like ati cards drivers etc


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


wanna know something sick?

when i was planning this build , i for one went with amd... sick enough lol

but i was going to get a 2600pro!









glad i went with my wee 8400GS! ... i dont know why , but id take it over a 3870... i dont like ati cards drivers etc










Well ive had ATI for a few years but got tired of the drivers so i finnaly switch to Nvidia









Anyways im off for today...


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Well ive had ATI for a few years but got tired of the drivers so i finnaly switch to Nvidia









Anyways im off for today...


awesome job on the list , you sure do keep up with it great!


----------



## SentryOptic

I are being herez with a single EVGA 8800GTX!!!!


----------



## cyrusj15

im currently building a rig with 2 3870x2's
because i like to benchmark

but the rig im on right now has a 8800GTX and it pwnz


----------



## YuR!34

yes put me in also, will be an green machineman till I die, ....no red one for me lol......

XFX 7600GT xxx.......


----------



## savagebunny

I would like to join...still running 7600 GT


----------



## Anth0789

Okay you guys have been added...


----------



## bruestle2

here! XFX 8600GTS


----------



## nategr8ns

i've got an 8800gt 512 and a 7900gs









green > red XD


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bruestle2* 
here! XFX 8600GTS

You already have been added i just added XFX


----------



## dasparx

I'd liek to join








7800GTX FTW


----------



## tkl.hui

Count me in! BFG 8800gt OC. Cant wait to try ocing this card even more


----------



## slytown

Put me up on there. 2x BFG OC 7900GS.


----------



## pnoyboy3241

Let me join!

Sli'd 8800gts 512MB FTMFW!


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pnoyboy3241* 
*Let me join!*

Sli'd 8800gts 512MB FTMFW!

Sorry, permission denied.... j/k


----------



## nategr8ns

oh, btw if you want to put the brand in for my 7900gs, it was oem from dell.


----------



## Mike-O

I also have a Winfast Geforce2 MX64 with uber-AMD-cooling in my linux rig.
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia-cool...-geforce2.html

It's probably gonna be the oldest one on the list.


----------



## Oupavoc

Cool thanks for the signatures looks cool, Is there a way I can join the list please. I got an Evga 8800GTS G92 512 got it overclocked to 800/1100. Thanks


----------



## DesertRat

OBTW: the brands on my cards are...

MSI 7900GTX, BFGtech 7950GT, eVGA 6800 AGP(not originally mentioned), BFGtech 6800GT AGP, eVGA FX5700Ultra.

the only ati card I own is an old, misclocked, jetway 9600xt 256MB.


----------



## HappyVirus

My EVGA 8800(92) GTS has arrived


----------



## Tricky

lol for me you just put in 8800GTX. It's an EVGA e-GeForce 8800GTX 768MB







.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Go Green! 8800GTX


----------



## The Pook

The Pook - Galaxy 8800GT 512MB










RIP 6800GS.
Sold 7600GT and 7900GS


----------



## GigaByte324

how do i get my name on there
I have a 6600 GT, 7800 GS, 8500GT, and an 8800 Ultra.


----------



## aroc91

Put me on there! Woot, nVidia







ATI


----------



## Anth0789

Sorry for the delay ive been pretty busy today but im back now and list is updated


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aroc91*


Put me on there! Woot, nVidia







ATI


Which GTS is it 320,640,512?


----------



## GigaByte324

i got a 6600 running, 7800 on another system, 8500 downstairs and an 8800 Ultra in here put me on there please lol.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GigaByte324*


i got a 6600 running, 7800 on another system, 8500 downstairs and an 8800 Ultra in here put me on there please lol.


Your already on check good lol...


----------



## aroc91

Ah, I thought I had it in my sig, 320.


----------



## GigaByte324

how the hell does this sig thing work


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GigaByte324*


how the hell does this sig thing work


Copy and paste the whole code into your signature.


----------



## GigaByte324

K thanks man


----------



## Astroz

Fx5600, 6800 Vanilla PCI-E Reference, 7950GT, Mx440 here =-D


----------



## GigaByte324

see look what the....


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GigaByte324* 
see look what the....

OMG just copy and paste this:

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
 [center][url=http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/294549-we-gr33n-machine-updated-daily.html#post3399821]Gr33n Machine[/url][/center]

[/CODE]

Its because you forgot the end of [/center]


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GigaByte324* 
see look what the....

Looks like all you're missing is the ] at the end of the center...


----------



## l V l

I feel so dirty, I used to love ATI and had only ATI cards... The green just memorized me, especially when I saw the nice price.


----------



## GigaByte324

fixing now.


----------



## [FH415] LOKI

Sign me up

8800 GTS320mb

woof


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FH415] LOKI* 
Sign me up

8800 GTS320mb

woof

Okay your up


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I see alot of people adding their crappier cards too.. so add these to my name:

7300LE, 6800 Ultra, 7800GTX, MX440


----------



## donk165

I think ill join in







.

Got a 8600GTS Silent 256mb and downstairs i have a banger of a FX 5500 with a lovely shade of yellow circuitry







(not a quadro







)


----------



## sniper007

fx 5200, 6600 gt, 7600 gt, 8800 GTS 320


----------



## Apocalyptic Spirit

Heey can I get added?









eVGA 8800GTS 640


----------



## d3daiM

Me!

8800GT/7300LE


----------



## eureka

Sup!

6800 GT


----------



## syknxv3

I gots a XFX 8800GT


----------



## mrtn400

What the hell happened to the other list? I was the fourth person on the other list and I'm not even on this one.









Edit: Never mind, I don't even want to be in this lame excuse for a group.


----------



## Kirgan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrtn400* 
What the hell happened to the other list? I was the fourth person on the other list and I'm not even on this one.









Edit: Never mind, I don't even want to be in this lame excuse for a group.

*** lol..


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtn400*


What the hell happened to the other list? I was the fourth person on the other list and I'm not even on this one.









Edit: Never mind, I don't even want to be in this lame excuse for a group.


Are you kiddin' me...Take about a temper tantrum...


----------



## Afroman

Geforce 4200 Ti/7900 GTX x2 SLI


----------



## aksthem1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrtn400*


What the hell happened to the other list? I was the fourth person on the other list and I'm not even on this one.









Edit: Never mind, I don't even want to be in this lame excuse for a group.












You are in the list its by alphabetical order if you didn't see that.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aksthem1*











You are in the list its by alphabetical order if you didn't see that.


When did you know ANY 14yr old that has any patience of looks for anything?

Oh yeah OP added an A to his name on accident....


----------



## Anth0789

Okay im back and list is updated once more...


----------



## Penicilyn

Better throw me on the list mate.

XFX 8800GTS 320mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penicilyn* 
Better throw me on the list mate.

XFX 8800GTS 320mb

Your in!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Yay, I have the most cards now...


----------



## Raphtyl

Nvidia Rules.


----------



## raven117

add me to the list man 8600gts 256 thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis* 
Yay, I have the most cards now...









Yeah i noticed lol...your on a roll


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Yeah i noticed lol...your on a roll









Not for long









Im going to dig through what i have here and see what i can pull , i already found 2 6600's that run and ill throw those into my pentium III systems due to arrive soon









idk if you added it , but i do have another machine with a 6150 in it also


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


Not for long









Im going to dig through what i have here and see what i can pull , i already found 2 6600's that run and ill throw those into my pentium III systems due to arrive soon









idk if you added it , but i do have another machine with a 6150 in it also










kk added the two 6600GT's and the 6150.


----------



## raven117

lol i have a 7300gs in my p4 downstairs if that counts so now i have 2 yay








and a series of dead cards in my closet yay!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raven117*


lol i have a 7300gs in my p4 downstairs if that counts so now i have 2 yay








and a series of dead cards in my closet yay!


Yep that counts!


----------



## AARDVARCUS

I have evga 8800gt and evga 6800LT.


----------



## Unknownm

7900gs


----------



## Compfreak

im in 2 XFX 8600GT XXX editions SLI


----------



## Anth0789

kk you guys are up







...

Just so you know i have school so i can't update in the day time in weekdays.Only around 4:30PM ET i get home. So that is it for today...


----------



## GI_Manny

Nvidia 4 life

Sli eVGA 8800GT


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Now that I think of it, the Red Tide sounds so much better!!

And what happens if you own both ATI and NVIDIA? lol


----------



## TheHoff

MSI 8600GTS....yay


----------



## Lt.JD

I have a 7950GT as back up


----------



## onisakana

Hi
can you please add me: xfx 7900gt
thanks


----------



## TheFlyingWallaby

Heck, I'm in.
7900GS and 7600GT (so I can have 4 monitors)


----------



## sublime0

Im an Nvidia Owner FTW. YOu know let me just say I have always owned Nvidia Based Products. I have 1 EVGA 8800GTS 320mb card. I have A Zalman 9700 CPU COOLER Nforce Edition Green. I am going SLI in the next week or so. And My mobo Is Nforce. Am I in? I hope so.. NVIDIA FTW!


----------



## NuclearCrap

Another 8800GTX SLI here!


----------



## sublime0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


Another 8800GTX SLI here!


 Awsome. You finaly went SLI!


----------



## TheHoff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sublime0*


Im an Nvidia Owner FTW. YOu know let me just say I have always owned Nvidia Based Products. I have 1 EVGA 8800GTS 320mb card. I have A Zalman 9700 CPU COOLER Nforce Edition Green. I am going SLI in the next week or so. And My mobo Is Nforce. Am I in? I hope so.. NVIDIA FTW!


nope not enough nvidias


----------



## xX5N1P3RXx

i got an 8800gtx


----------



## SidewaysBox

XFX Geforce 256mb 8600GT over here.


----------



## sublime0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheHoff*


nope not enough nvidias


----------



## Kornowski

8800GTS G92 here


----------



## Anth0789

Okay you guys are on now


----------



## Nick226

Asus 8800GTX here

and

eVGA nforce 780i


----------



## Oupavoc

good stuff anth0789


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*


good stuff anth0789










Yeah thanks


----------



## tofunater

Evga 7900 Gt Ko

EVGA N-Force 4 mb


----------



## Kimon

Add me with my 7600gt


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ninjinsamax3*


Now that I think of it, the Red Tide sounds so much better!!

And what happens if you own both ATI and NVIDIA? lol


you get the brown flow?


----------



## Aura

8800GTS 320.

This club sounds like it is environmentally conscious -oh well







.


----------



## ||LAW||Doom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
8800GTS 320.

This club sounds like it is environmentally conscious -oh well







.

Ralph Nader is are Pseudo-Leader


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesertRat* 
you get the brown flow?

LOL


----------



## Anth0789

Okay!

tofunater,Kimon,and Aura you guys are up


----------



## dmbjohn

I so pose I should be on this list since I have an Nvidia card.

Foxconn 8400GS


----------



## Infinitepyro

I have 2x EVGA 8800GT 512MB, NVIDIA IS THE BEST!!!


----------



## STN71190

8800GTX here, still going strong since I got it last May.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Lol.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*











Lol.










LoL thats pretty kool!


----------



## billgeo13

hi guys!im new here and i own an 8800gt so put me in that list if id isn't so much trouble.thanx


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *billgeo13* 
hi guys!im new here and i own an 8800gt so put me in that list if id isn't so much trouble.thanx

Hey welcome to OCN! btw your on the list now


----------



## Slappa

Count me in.

EVGA 8800GTS 320MB (Current Rig)
Geforce 4 MX440 (Old Dell Rig)

This thread is awesome.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Count me in.

EVGA 8800GTS 320MB (Current Rig)
Geforce 4 MX440 (Old Dell Rig)

This thread is awesome.


Your on!


----------



## Dueling Banjo's

my MSI 8800 GT OC idles at 38 max load around 50, core at 660, shader 1650, mem at 950, this thing is quiet as it can be i cant tell any difference from my x1950 at all. and runs perfectly on my okia 500W cheap as H.E. double hockey sticks. PSU. havent benched yet but COD4 and BIOSHOCK look absolutely amazing. 1280x1024 borderline maxed and never below 40. havent oc'd any yet sinse it game oc'd already and im kinda scared to just yet. only had it a few hours. now to reinstall crysis, fear, tfs, ep2, portal, wow the list is growing


----------



## R3ap3R

my EVGA 8800GT is up


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
my EVGA 8800GT is up









Just added that!







..Thats all for today i guess.


----------



## ChrisB17

I just ordered a Evga 9600gt KO. Does that count?


----------



## Kipper

count me in!


----------



## geekygirl

Hey guys and gals. This is my first post on the OC forums. Been lurking around till now. I just upgraded my old school AMD Athlon to a shiny Intel dualie with a evga 8600 GTS video card. Count me in. =)


----------



## Muhahahaha

8800 GTX, baby!


----------



## Truambitionz

800gt


----------



## -AMD-

count me in too i got a 7800gtx in my lappy that for sale


----------



## Mr. Jules

8800gts 320, more green


----------



## linskingdom

Got a cheap MSI 8600GT yesterday.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated from computer class at school lol







!


----------



## Loki420

eVGA 8800 GTX


----------



## caos800

my turn: eVGA 8800GTS 640mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caos800*


my turn: eVGA 8800GTS 640mb


kk your added


----------



## badillo69

so the Nvidia owners are called the Green Machine.......Whats the name of the ATi owners team? I own both cards by the way. 2 8800 GTS in SLi, two 8600GTs for back ups, and 2x1600 pros for the red guys.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badillo69*


so the Nvidia owners are called the Green Machine.......Whats the name of the ATi owners team? I own both cards by the way. 2 8800 GTS in SLi, two 8600GTs for back ups, and 2x1600 pros for the red guys.


What kind of GTS is it the G80 or the G92?


----------



## PUNK rock

BFG 8800GT 512.


----------



## firemaker

I run a 7600GT, 7800GS, 8800GTX, 8800GTS, and in a box in the garage a 7600GS.


----------



## Anth0789

Added you both!


----------



## Exospaciac

7900GTX here.


----------



## killerhz

evga G92 GTS 512 SLI clocked at 800/1050

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=317448


----------



## Anth0789

Exospaciac and killerhz added


----------



## DeeJay1337

DeeJay1337 - XFX 8800 GTS (G92) Alpha Dog Edition


----------



## THEoBZ

I have a 6600GT in my Dell









THEoBZ - BFG 6600GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THEoBZ* 
I have a 6600GT in my Dell









THEoBZ - BFG 6600GT

Ok your on now


----------



## Alex7973

PNY 8800GT 
Alex7973- PNY8800GT


----------



## Bluemonster71

EVGA 8800 GTS 640 Love it like a son lol 620 1000


----------



## Anth0789

Alex and bluemonster added


----------



## RAR1309

i have an 8800GTS 320MB at 685/1500/999


----------



## .dp-BarackObama

i have a evga nvidia 7300gt 512mb

SOON to have a nvidia 8800gts g92!


----------



## PizzaMan

I just got my XFX 8800GS.

I plan on keeping my 7300GT's to do voltmoding experiments on.


----------



## sgtdisturbed47

Add me.

Vid cards in machines currently under my care: eVGA 8800GTS 512, GeForce 6600 AGP, GeForce FX 5600 AGP, nVidia Vanta 16mb, GeForce Go 6100.


----------



## Anth0789

Sorry for the delay updated the list.


----------



## ice_owl

Add me in ASUS EN8800 GT.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ice_owl* 
Add me in ASUS EN8800 GT.

Added!


----------



## R3ap3R

Wow.... still growing fast









This should be a sticky


----------



## MrQ

I'm so in!! BFG 8800GTS 320MB OC, going for SLI!!!


----------



## DaCrusader

Sign me up!

Gigabyte 7600GT *currently stock*


----------



## Jura55ic

I have a XFX 8800 Ultra


----------



## matthew99445

i have a NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE


----------



## Dadarms

I've got a Zotac 8800GT 512


----------



## lordikon

Put me down for an 2x eVGA 8800GTS 512mb SLI


----------



## Dillard13

Now running an 8800GTS 512mb from my old 8800GTS 640mb


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list!


----------



## skyravr

8800gtx in main and 7600gs in 2nd rig


----------



## Anth0789

skyravr added,


----------



## Dylan

Just put a 7300GS in an older desktop


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Add me.

EVGA 8800GTS 640Mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


Add me.

EVGA 8800GTS 640Mb


kk added!


----------



## Special_K

Edit mine to 8800gtx sli / 7400go


----------



## justarealguy

Please edit mine too, just got a laptop with a 128MB Quadro NVS 135M


----------



## LAhoopz11

8800gt Superclocked Edition


----------



## loony

Hmm i wonder?? Would a crapy old FX5500 be acceptable lol. My pc is a classic lol, it runs on AGP.

If my 5500 is acceptable add me in.


----------



## Anth0789

Any nvidia card is acceptable!







Updated the list btw.


----------



## savagebunny

Update mine too...did have 6150 LE Onboard before I got my 7600 GT


----------



## jerichobp

Nice list. I got an EVGA 8800GT. Count me in.


----------



## Anth0789

jerichobp.Thanks your added.


----------



## bluedevil

Word. Add me







eVGA 8800GT SC 512mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Word. Add me







eVGA 8800GT SC 512mb


Your green now!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

You should put my Huffy trike on there from post #216. I really have one of those. Lol.


----------



## mtbiker033

teh gr33nMachin3 is an army now! LET'S ALL GO PLAY TF2 TOGETHER LOL.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Eww, TF2. Thats a wasteful use of our Green Machine. We should play games that educate us on the enviornment and dont emit green-house gasses.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


Eww, TF2. Thats a wasteful use of our Green Machine. We should play games that educate us on the enviornment and dont emit green-house gasses.











lol


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


lol










Added GPU brand!


----------



## airdraft

oo add me. PNY XLR8 8800GT


----------



## Villainstone

Sense starting my PC en devours I have owned... 2x6800GT's, 2x7600GT's, a 7800GS (AGP),8800 GTS 640, and an 8800GT512, and stepped up to an 8800GTS512.


----------



## Robbie

Bfg 8800 Gt Oc 512


----------



## Anth0789

airdraft,Villainstone and Robbie added thanks.


----------



## Carlin

Anyone wanna slap me on that list?

XFX 8600GTS FTW!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carlin* 
Anyone wanna slap me on that list?

XFX 8600GTS FTW!

You officialy have been slapped to the list


----------



## .Sup

Gigabyte 8800GT 512 + 7600GT 256


----------



## avatar1983

Heh, why not.

2x nVidia 8800GTX OEM cards in SLI, OC to 600/1000


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *avatar1983*


Heh, why not.

2x nVidia 8800GTX OEM cards in SLI, OC to 600/1000


You can get OEM video cards?


----------



## Dylan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis* 
You can get OEM video cards?









what would the difference be ?

no SLI bridge


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


You can get OEM video cards?










Yes you can actually from tigerdirect.com

List updated thank you.


----------



## avatar1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


You can get OEM video cards?










Yeah, I got them from www.ebuyer.com (UK store). They are completely identical to all the other reference design cards you can buy, but about 40 pounds less ;-)

The only difference is you get them in a anti-static bag and there are no driver discs included. There was an sli bridge actually, which of course is useless as it doesn't fit the distance I need. Not that that matters, as the one I got with the MB does.


----------



## 2Luke2

2X EVGA 8800 GTX SLI and BFG GTS 640MB WC OC


----------



## Anth0789

2Luke2 added to the list!


----------



## CatDog

Im in 2x 8600GTS in SLI.............Woohoooooo


----------



## Zeromark

Marks the name, evga 8800 gtx is my game


----------



## Anth0789

List has been updated once more


----------



## tt_shark

PNY 8800 GTS 512Mb (latest Chip







)


----------



## h33b

Asus 8800GTX in my gaming rig and XFX 8600GT in my HTPC

Nvidia FTW


----------



## Refresh

Heres some more fuel:
7300 GO/8600GT/8800GTS 512mb/6100 something


----------



## Malachor

EVGA 9600GT Superclocked Edition


----------



## Anth0789

tt_shark,h33b,Refresh and Malachor are on the list thank you. Keep em coming guys


----------



## Hailscott

Hailscott

2x EVGA 8800GTS 640's


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hailscott* 
Hailscott

2x EVGA 8800GTS 640's

I see you went in SLI


----------



## Hailscott

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
I see you went in SLI









Yes I did. I picked up another evga 8800GTS 640 for $180 on CL.
Here is a pic.


----------



## dutchdiosa

I have an XFX 8800GT 512MB!!! Plan to SLI...yum.


----------



## badreligion156

i have a 7800gs agp









old but still a good card some some DX9 games


----------



## markt

I have an Nvidia [bfg] 8800gt in each of my computers on my desk[2].


----------



## thenailedone

I'm running a XFX 7600GS (overclocks very well indeed







)


----------



## SerenityKill3r

8600M GT here


----------



## Clox

Woohoo!! Second 8800GTX came today, I'm SLI now.....


----------



## Filip_the_crusader

I just ordered my first nvidia card!

EVGA 8600gt Ssc edition

this card will be used in my 18th birthday not-quite gamer build Check it out!

And btw Serious LOL to Hailscott's avatar. The baby was dancing perfectly in time to my music! (in case you're wondering the songs were wrathchild by Iron maiden and Lets lynch the Landlord by Dead kennedys)


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks guys







! List updated...


----------



## Triplesec

2 EVGA n-Force 8600GT 512's in SLI


----------



## Dominazn

8800GTX here.....Ordering 2 more this week....woot woot.


----------



## Schroedinger

See sig.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dominazn*


8800GTX here.....Ordering 2 more this week....woot woot.


Kool! Tell me when you get em.


----------



## MarkG

Got 2 8800 GTS 512 in SLi


----------



## KarmaKiller

You can update me.








I switched out the 7800gt for a EVGA 9600gt SC.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


You can update me.








I switched out the 7800gt for a EVGA 9600gt SC.











I still have time to step-up









Thinking about it, waiting on the 9800


----------



## fpliii

8800GTS 512 here, second comes on Thursday...I'll be stepping-up to GX2's when they're released...good fun (woot 100th post)


----------



## Triplesec

Do we get extra brownie points for having other NVIDIA parts in our box???








I also have the EVGA n-Force 680i LT SLI board...........Just waving my fanboy banner high!!!!!!


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fpliii*


8800GTS 512 here, second comes on Thursday...I'll be stepping-up to GX2's when they're released...good fun (woot 100th post)



Off Topic

Hate to be the guy to point it out, but your rig smells funny..... like B.S.

To wit, you claim 16K+ Marks in your sig, which links to a score of only 15.6K... on the score provided, the specs do not meet what you claim in your rig... ie 8GB of RAM, MOBO, etc...

Go take a stab at the top 30 OCN if you really have a heavy hitter...


----------



## fpliii

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R3ap3R* 
Off Topic

Hate to be the guy to point it out, but your rig smells funny..... like B.S.

To wit, you claim 16K+ Marks in your sig, which links to a score of only 15.6K... on the score provided, the specs do not meet what you claim in your rig... ie 8GB of RAM, MOBO, etc...

Go take a stab at the top 30 OCN if you really have a heavy hitter...









I guess I could take pix when I get home (if that's what turns you on







j/k)...as my sig says, several parts are in transit. I currently have a DS3R in my system, my new board, gpu, monitor will be here Thursday. Also, the RAM limited my OC (before I read posts about vcore issues with the 45nm), so the other 4 gigs are not currently in my CPU. I'm not sure exactly what the issue is with the 3dmark, but when I click on my link, it links to my current high score (maybe cuz I'm logged in to ORB?). Tell you what though, if me validating this really troubles you that much, tell me what you want me to post, and I will, later today.

EDIT: here's the link, maybe this will work? http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5507300 Again, let me know what validation you need (btw, that's quite a few posts in the last 3 months







).

2nd EDIT: I'm not terribly interested in the top 30 atm, but when I have the GTS's SLI'd, I'll post....


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fpliii* 
I guess I could take pix when I get home (if that's what turns you on







j/k)...as my sig says, several parts are in transit. I currently have a DS3R in my system, my new board, gpu, monitor will be here Thursday. Also, the RAM limited my OC (before I read posts about vcore issues with the 45nm), so the other 4 gigs are not currently in my CPU. I'm not sure exactly what the issue is with the 3dmark, but when I click on my link, it links to my current high score (maybe cuz I'm logged in to ORB?). Tell you what though, if me validating this really troubles you that much, tell me what you want me to post, and I will, later today.

EDIT: here's the link, maybe this will work? http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=5507300 Again, let me know what validation you need (btw, that's quite a few posts in the last 3 months







).

2nd EDIT: I'm not terribly interested in the top 30 atm, but when I have the GTS's SLI'd, I'll post....


I believe you









Just suspicious by nature, but it looks great. Of course some pics would turn everyone on (figuratively, of course)


----------



## C.Jackson

Not sure old the offer is but Valve has a special offer allowing anyone with a Steam account and a nVidia card to get Half-Life 2: Lost Coast, Half-Life 2: Deathmatch, Peggle Extreme and an 11-level demo of Portal: First Slice for free.
Information


----------



## joachim123

Add me plz.

Gr33n Machine---

GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB

many thx.


----------



## Radeon915

The green machine! :rock:

I have a GeForce 8800GTS 640, oh, and a geforce 4 MX440


----------



## SketchyFish

lowly Nvidia Geforce 8600GTS 128-bit G4 with 256MB DDR3

oc'ed from 675 Core,1450 Shader clocks,1008 memory clock to a 750 core,1630 Shader clock an a 1150 memory clocks,so is this standard oc for this sort of card as my ntune software couldnt push it this far it would just crash on me but riva tuner did so strange really.but made lots of diff to my 3dmark06 scores...

well if were talkign old Geforces then i got an orignal geforce extreme 128bit card wanna see the fan then hahah compared to today massive heatsink coolers its a simple little m,auybe 30mm fan hardly worth it really but good in it time the first GPU on a graphics card after the voodoo days i think if memory serves me


----------



## ThePope

XFX 8800GTX 768mb here.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated! Thank you


----------



## darkninja420

PNY 9600GT /Evga 8800GTS 320mb / BFG 7900GTX / Evga 7600GT KO / BFG 5200FX

i believe that covers it for recent uses


----------



## tofumonster

8800GTS 320MB

One helluva card! (my first too







)

Also had a FX5200, (was) very happy with that also.


----------



## Omen

i have always been on the green.. muahhahaha


----------



## dranom

add me up! 8800 ultra


----------



## Krokadyel

Put me in please. EVGA 8800 GTX


----------



## MrQ

Anth,

Aksthem1 is on the list twice.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrQ*


Anth,

Aksthem1 is on the list twice.


Maybe he is just that 1337


----------



## noname

I just got a 7900GTX

Please add me for that as well.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrQ*


Anth,

Aksthem1 is on the list twice.


Yes thanks just fix that...you guys have been added.


----------



## daminox

Add me, 7600GT in SLI


----------



## Brythe

add me up!!! Asus 8500GT (for now, soon to be XFX 8600GTS XXX)


----------



## dualhYbrid

8800gts 640, 7900 Gt


----------



## Anth0789

daminox,Brythe,dualhYbrid added Thanks!


----------



## Brythe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


daminox,Brythe,dualhYbrid added Thanks!


hope im not asking for much, but could you pm me the 'gr33n machine' sig? pleeeaaassseeee


----------



## R3ap3R

There is a new addition to the field








Gr33n Machine, Red Tide, and now....Brown Flow... ROFL


----------



## amdcpu4life

bfg tech 9600 gt oc , add meh plz!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amdcpu4life* 
bfg tech 9600 gt oc , add meh plz!









As you wish added


----------



## BxAlbo1

Got an 8800M GTS 512 on my lappy, 7500LE on my desktop. DO ADD


----------



## firemaker

BTW, just got a second GTX (Inno3d) and also a laptop with 8600M intergrated.


----------



## cptjharkness

I have always had the good ol' Greens in the past i have had... Geforce 4600 (RIP), FX5200, FX 5950 Ultra (Still have it!!!), 6600GT (RIP), 7950 (RIP), 8600GTS, 8800GTS 320Mb (RIP) and now i have an XFX 8800GT 512MB Alpha dog.
Pls add me.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cptjharkness*


I have always had the good ol' Greens in the past i have had... Geforce 4600 (RIP), FX5200, FX 5950 Ultra (Still have it!!!), 6600GT (RIP), 7950 (RIP), 8600GTS, 8800GTS 320Mb (RIP) and now i have an XFX 8800GT 512MB Alpha dog.
Pls add me.










kk reupdated the list.So which cards do you have that is working? I added the FX5200, FX5950 Ultra and your XFX 8800GT.


----------



## .Sup

I still don't see myself on the list.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Sup*


I still don't see myself on the list.


Your on top the eight person on the list.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Your on top the eight person on the list.


Ah sorry didn't find myself. Thanks Anth!


----------



## cptjharkness

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


kk reupdated the list.So which cards do you have that is working? I added the FX5200, FX5950 Ultra and your XFX 8800GT.


You got it, thats the 3 i have left. The FX5200 is pci so i use it for testing and diagnostic work and the FX5950 Ultra gave me so much joy that i just cant bare to part with it...









THANKS FOR THE ADD!!!!!


----------



## Monster34

I need an update card added: BFG 8800GTS 512(G92)


----------



## Litlratt

BFG 8800GTX OC2 in Tri SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Okay,list updated.


----------



## mcogan10

i got me an MSI NX8800GT...before that I had my trust ol' 7900GT


----------



## Anth0789

mcogan10 added thanks.


----------



## Payton12345

Asus 8800gt 512mb


----------



## linskingdom

wow. Lots of Gr33n Machines.


----------



## KingJacob101

8500gt


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linskingdom*


wow. Lots of Gr33n Machine.










Yes there is and its still growing


----------



## Dylan

got an older pc with a 6100 in it


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan* 
got an older pc with a 6100 in it









kk added that!


----------



## ubernewhacks

Evga 8800 Gtx


----------



## chailvr

8800!


----------



## I Know Nothing

2 EVGA 9600 GT 512 SC's SLI'd
1 EVGA 7900 GT KO


----------



## DeeJay1337

Can you update mine? 8800 GTS G92 in SLI


----------



## Anth0789

chailvr,I Know Nothing....added!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeeJay1337*


Can you update mine? 8800 GTS G92 in SLI


Yep just updated that.


----------



## xTorvos

Evga 8800gtx


----------



## iggster

evga 9600

soon to be dual 9800 in sli


----------



## XFreeRollerX

EVGA 8800 GTX

SOon to be 9800's


----------



## brandon6199

Add me









BFG GeForce 7950 GT 256 MB


----------



## trebor31

Bfg 8600 Gt Oc 256 Mb


----------



## XFreeRollerX

this isnt updated daily... is it?


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX*


this isnt updated daily... is it?


lol.. it is


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R3ap3R*


lol.. it is


















Lol


----------



## Apocalyptic Spirit

Just ordered an eVGA 8800GTS 512mb (G92) that should hopefully be here tomorrow, so if you could update me that would be great









Cheers.


----------



## Y3K

I'm in! i have 2 XFX 8800 GTX's in SLI


----------



## Anth0789

List updated! I wasn't home all day you know to update but now im here


----------



## fireware

Add me









I've got a EVGA Geforce FX 5500 256mb









It sucks, but I'm working on a new pc,
Core 2 Duo 6750
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L 
2GB DDR2 1066
Geforce 8600GT


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


List updated! I wasn't home all day you know to update but now im here


















28 more minutes, and you would have had to remove "updated daily", lol


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fireware*


Add me









I've got a EVGA Geforce FX 5500 256mb









It sucks, but I'm working on a new pc,
Core 2 Duo 6750
GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L 
2GB DDR2 1066
Geforce 8600GT



Okay! Your on







Im getting that same mobo soon also with a Q6600.


----------



## joelchoy

I've got 2 xfx 8800GT 512MB alphadog 625MHz running in SLi. add me


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joelchoy*


I've got 2 xfx 8800GT 512MB alphadog 625MHz running in SLi. add me










Another XFX fan


----------



## Anth0789

Well one card is off the list and its my 8600GT...sold it yesterday.


----------



## Wireless

EVGA 7600gt

soon to be an EVGA 9600gt


----------



## justarealguy

Hmm, well interesting set of cards.

I think someone should tally all the brands and see which is most popular


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wireless* 
EVGA 7600gt

soon to be an EVGA 9600gt









kk added!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justarealguy* 
Hmm, well interesting set of cards.

I think someone should tally all the brands and see which is most popular









EVGA seems to be the most popular one


----------



## Chif

can you add me?







i've got an xfx 6600gt 256mb







getting an 8800gt, once i have the money lol.

Thanks


----------



## BLADEY

Update Palit 8800GT SLI sold eVGA 8800GTS 320MB


----------



## EricM9104

Am I allowed in with either my eVGA MX400 64MB PCI card or Winfast A6600GT AGP card..?? 
(Getting an eVGA 8800GT once I build a new rig)


----------



## Anth0789

List updated! Keep em cards coming


----------



## {core2duo}werd

add me please, 9600GT for now.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


add me please, 9600GT for now.


ok added!


----------



## elementskater706

I'm boarding the green machine for the first time since my Geforce 4 MX420. I just ordered an 8800GTS G92, and it should be arriving tomorrow. I just wanted to try an Nvidia card.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elementskater706*


I'm boarding the green machine for the first time since my Geforce 4 MX420. I just ordered an 8800GTS G92, and it should be arriving tomorrow. I just wanted to try an Nvidia card.


Kool! Welcome to the Green machine


----------



## ZealotKi11er

WOW the list its huge. Well there is only 2 types of card nvidia or ATi so no surprize.


----------



## miteclip96

Please add me. MSI NX8800 GT 512MB OC 660MHz. Thanks.


----------



## Bliz

Add me.
ASUS 8800GTS 320


----------



## Anth0789

kk list updated.


----------



## Nowyoudie

I'm in.


----------



## Bretts

1 x XFX 8600GT XXX

love it.


----------



## Anth0789

You guys are in!


----------



## derek2esilent

i have a BFG 8800GTS G92, i love it.


----------



## Unl33t

Hey, Ill join


----------



## Anth0789

Unl33t added!


----------



## Unl33t

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Unl33t added!

WOOT!!!


----------



## Liability

EVGA 7950GT KO

Woo.


----------



## unknownSCL

anyway you can edit my name?

i now have a 8800gt 512mb and a 8800gts 320mb along with my gtx


----------



## RpR^

evga e-geforce 9600gt ko


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list...


----------



## lenzo

Evga 8800gts 320, Evga 9600gt Sc, Evga 7600gt-ac


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lenzo* 
Evga 8800gts 320, Evga 9600gt Sc, Evga 7600gt-ac

Okay your on!


----------



## lecastor

Dang I'm an ATi AND an nVidia owner =[

But yeah. XFX 7900 GS for me.


----------



## R3ap3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lecastor* 
Dang I'm an ATi AND an nVidia owner =[

But yeah. XFX 7900 GS for me.


Join the brown flow then...


----------



## stargate125645

OP: I'm pretty sure it's spelled "brethren."


----------



## jinja_ninja

Recently got a POV 8800GT 512MB, very pleased


----------



## Wattes

Asus 8800 Ultra

And good stuff


----------



## Anth0789

Updated...


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Updated...


You still didn't fix the blatant spelling mistake...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


You still didn't fix the blatant spelling mistake...


Where?


----------



## stargate125645

"Bretherin" isn't a word...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


"Bretherin" isn't a word...


Removed it


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Removed it










Well now the sentence doesn't make sense... It should read "brethren" where it once said "bretherin." Capiche?

Thank you for adding me, by the way. In the next few months I intend to get an SLI setup so I'll have to require an update later.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

just upgraded from an EVGA 7900 GS KO (oc'ed, beyond KO specs, naturally) to an XFX 8800 GTX... talk about a step up!! glad i went down the green road


----------



## sLowEnd

List me please









I'm running a PNY Geforce 6200 AGP


----------



## {core2duo}werd

I just ordered 2 9800GX2s


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
I just ordered 2 9800GX2s









Why would you order them without decent drivers being available from Nvidia? Because if the scores that have been alleged to come from 9800s is any indication, they don't perform nearly as well as they should.


----------



## Eastspur

2 x 9600gt SLI (although im currently having problems)


----------



## Skeletor

eVGA 8800GTS 512MB (G92)

Finally the red tide has released me!


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


Why would you order them without decent drivers being available from Nvidia? Because if the scores that have been alleged to come from 9800s is any indication, they don't perform nearly as well as they should.


I will be ready when the right driver comes out. the last few times i waited to buy stuff i wanted (EVGA 780i, 9600GT) the price went up, and i had to pay more because i waited.

i have had the money for these sitting around for awhile, so i spent it.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay finnaly updated the list,ive been busy today.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Okay finnaly updated the list,ive been busy today.

lol sorry to be a pain but i accidentally put in my work for the shipping address when my billing address is my home address, anyways long story short i had to cancel my order and re do it all and this time i ordered two XFX 9800GX2s cards instead of EVGA, so could you change it?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
lol sorry to be a pain but i accidentally put in my work for the shipping address when my billing address is my home address, anyways long story short i had to cancel my order and re do it all and this time i ordered two XFX 9800GX2s cards instead of EVGA, so could you change it?

Alrighty its changed


----------



## johnny9794

Got a
MSI NX6600 LE 256MB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnny9794*


Got a
MSI NX6600 LE 256MB


Your on!


----------



## johnny9794

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Your on!










Thanx man!


----------



## SchmoSalt

Got an eVGA 8800 GT KO at the moment. Hope to upgrade to 9800 GX2 soon.


----------



## jbua5150

xfx 8800GTS 320 XXX SLI








eVGA 8800 GTS 320 SLI


----------



## highwhey

I want to join!

Gpu-Z verified


----------



## Mr.Mid??ange

EVGA 8600GTS here.


----------



## gr1mo

EVGA 8800GTX and an XFX 9800GX2 Coming in today







.


----------



## Anth0789

SchmoSalt,jbua5150,highwhey,Mr.MidЯange and gr1mo have been added.


----------



## go4life

can I join here to?







with my XFX 8800GTS (G92) 512mb XXX?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
can I join here to?







with my XFX 8800GTS (G92) 512mb XXX?

Your are now green!


----------



## gr1mo

Received the 9800 today, thought I'd share it with my fellow greens.


----------



## go4life

thanx







cool to be here


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gr1mo*


Received the 9800 today, thought I'd share it with my fellow greens.




Very nice!


----------



## Rolandooo

Update for me, the Ultra is gone, but I am a proud owner of the 9800GX2







Way better in games then the 3870X2.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rolandooo* 
Update for me, the Ultra is gone, but I am a proud owner of the 9800GX2







Way better in games then the 3870X2.

Ok! Updated...


----------



## Le0

EVGA 9600GT 512 SC here.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Le0*


EVGA 9600GT 512 SC here.


----------



## Liability

7950GT is gone, XFX 9600GT 512 is in. Woo!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liability*


7950GT is gone, XFX 9600GT 512 is in. Woo!










Alright!


----------



## Darkshadow74

Darkshadow74 is now gr33n, with a MSI 9600GT 512 OC to 825core/1065mem/2000shade. with a bench of 13240. I am a proud dad of a bouncing baby 9600 monster.


----------



## Anth0789

Darkshadow74 welcome to the Gr33n Machine.


----------



## VCheeZ

2x 9600GT OC in SLI....Gone GR33N!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
2x 9600GT OC in SLI....Gone GR33N!

kk your gr33n


----------



## Deezle98

SLI 8800GTs.


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkshadow74*


Darkshadow74 is now gr33n, with a MSI 9600GT 512 OC to 825core/1065mem/2000shade. with a bench of 13240. I am a proud dad of a bouncing baby 9600 monster.










Who was the mother?


----------



## c00lkatz

E-VGA 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 - VM @ 1.60V core / 2.10V memory - OC @ 920MHz core / 940MHz (1880MHz effective) memory / 2024MHz shader clocks (stock 540 / 700 [1400] / 1188)


----------



## Darkshadow74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FieryCoD*


Who was the mother?


Guess that would be my suga mama that was nice enough to get it for me. I love her, but now I am trying to get her to buy me a 790i, qx9650, the 1600 ddr3 and 2 9800gx2. But I think i am pushing my luck. LOL what do you think guys lol


----------



## iandroo888

add a 6800GT and FX5950 on there for me plz thx


----------



## Arjy

IS this just for anybody who uses an nVidia card?

If so, I'm running an EVGA 8800GTS 512mb


----------



## Zulli85

Evga 8800gt Ssc.


----------



## Deezle98

You've got my info wrong, I've got SLI BFG 8800GTs, not a XFX 7800...


----------



## Clairvoy8nt

Add me! XFX 7900GS Extreme PCI-e!!


----------



## Sekigahara

eVGA GeForce 8800GTS (G92) is in the mail! Go big green!


----------



## CapDubOh

2x EVGA 8800GTS (G92) in SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks guys you have been all added,and updated


----------



## drewbreezy

x2 8800GTS SLi'd


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drewbreezy*


x2 8800GTS SLi'd










Added!


----------



## kakihara

XFX GeForce 8800 GT 512MB DDR3
PV-T88P-YDF4


----------



## ROB64

x2 EVGA 8800GTS(G92)SLI


----------



## Anth0789

kakihara and ROB64 added!


----------



## Steeveeo

I've been green for years, starting with my really old eVGA Geforce 5500FX 128mb, upgraded to a PNY Geforce 6600 PCI-E 256mb, then now Im sitting on a nice MSI GeForce 9600GT 512mb, which cost me a lot of my Green









Planning to OC it soon, maybe I can squeeze even more FPS out of COD4.


----------



## JCJP

8800 GTS g92 here.









Have been with Nvidia for a long time. Company has grown on me.


----------



## Shadowrunner340

i have a 7800GT


----------



## CCooki33

Club3D 8800GTS 320, Very satisfied!


----------



## Sharpy

Asus 8800GTS G92 512MB
Great card in every aspect!


----------



## Duckydude

I have a EVGA 8800GTS 512MB G92, Amazing card







.


----------



## DeathTyrant

Gainward Bliss 8800GTX right here.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list!


----------



## XaNe

a XFX 8600GT XXX Edition Amazing Overclocker


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XaNe* 
a XFX 8600GT XXX Edition Amazing Overclocker

Your on!


----------



## RoadRashed

XFX - Alpha Dog - 8800GT's for me.







So far so good.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoadRashed* 









XFX - Alpha Dog - 8800GT's for me.







So far so good.

Very nice cards!







Added btw.


----------



## GeNjii-

8800GT stock running at 720/1770/1950 stable! Thank you EVGA!

Lovin it. Simple as that =]


----------



## aksthem1

Just ordered my 8800GT so you can add that to my 7900GS.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aksthem1*


Just ordered my 8800GT so you can add that to my 7900GS.


kk! What brand is it?

Edit: Anyways ill brb to update tommorow so...


----------



## Vostro

8600m GT (690/550)


----------



## HauntSheep

Add me mate, got my new toy today

EVGA 8800GT @675/1950

Can't get 700/2000 for some reason, or 2000 in general or 700 in general, might unlock shader @675 speed and try, maybe the shader is holding it back

Meh =) Mega happy with it though


----------



## Willis1458

Please can you add me =)
Just got 2x 8800GTX =)


----------



## ZeroX9493

i got a 8800GTS 512 by eVGA


----------



## aksthem1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


kk! What brand is it?

Edit: Anyways ill brb to update tommorow so...


It is a PNY.


----------



## Sgtbash

Msi 8800gt Oc


----------



## Tirabytes

XFX XXX 8800GTX here







getting another one soon.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay you all have been added now!


----------



## sgtdisturbed47

Add me. My first nVidia was an nVidia Vanta 16 meg AGP 4x, then FX 5200, FX 5600, 6600, 7600 GT PCI-E, 7300 GS OC PCI-E, 8800 GTS 320, 8800 GTX, 8800 GTS 512, and soon to be 9800 GX2.


----------



## Chozart

8800GTS 640MB in primary slot, AND a 7600GT in the secondary slot (second monitor)


----------



## ru7hl355

im running a Nvidia 8800GT aswell, before that i had a G80 8800GTS.


----------



## Bakes

I had a PNY Ti4200 (those were the days) and now I have got a BFG 8800gts 320mb.


----------



## bandook916

I'm in. My card is a 8600 GT....performs better than I thought it would.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgtdisturbed47*


Add me. My first nVidia was an nVidia Vanta 16 meg AGP 4x, then FX 5200, FX 5600, 6600, 7600 GT PCI-E, 7300 GS OC PCI-E, 8800 GTS 320, 8800 GTX, 8800 GTS 512, and soon to be 9800 GX2.


Okay but which cards do you have now?

List updated by the way


----------



## thenovices

i have nvidia GeForce 5200FX and XFX 7900GS


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thenovices* 
i have nvidia GeForce 5200FX and XFX 7900GS

kk!


----------



## Grafixs

Proud owner of a 7900GT and EVGA 8800GT 512


----------



## xviosx

update me please
got another card

now running 8800GTS G92's in SLI
EVGA e-GeForce 8800GTS 512
XFX GeForce 8800GTS 512


----------



## xSevasTra

eVGA 8800GTX


----------



## AMDorElse

I'm greener than all of you!!! (LE-1640 = 45W) Now if only nvidia made some descent AGP cards I might green in that sense.

I'm waiting to see how the AMD/ATI Fusion core turns out before I make a switch to PCI-E and Nvidia


----------



## majin death

add me ive got a fx 5500 in the living room computer, a 7600gt in my sisters comp, and a 9600gt in mine.


----------



## killerfromsky

count me in please!!
I love nvidia

I actually never owned a ATI


----------



## jamiecarter

hi guys you can add me as iam now a convert!!!!! ati is moving out the way, and i have a 512mb Point Of View 8800GT coming tommorow morning!!!


----------



## porky

add me plz , 8800GTS 320MB


----------



## mojoopo

i have a BFG 7800GTX 256MB, Leadtek 7800GT 256MB in my dads comp , XFX 5200 128 MB in my Server


----------



## Hemi

Add me Please !!!
XFX 8800 Ultra Extreme
EVGA 8800 GT


----------



## Anth0789

Okay you guys have been added now.


----------



## tom9927

add me msi 8600 gts


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tom9927*


add me msi 8600 gts


kk your on!


----------



## jeffries7

Jus got a new gfx card so im ready for the list
cheers


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jeffries7*


Jus got a new gfx card so im ready for the list
cheers


Alright welcome to the gr33n machine list


----------



## crackzattic

add me plz i have an XFX 8800GT 512mb alpha dog ed.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crackzattic*


add me plz i have an XFX 8800GT 512mb alpha dog ed.


Added!


----------



## DeX

Add Meh








XFX 8800GTS 320mb (G80)


----------



## arcstrider

Add me too








Galaxy 8800GTS (G92) 512MB, OC'ed to my siggy


----------



## gorf79

If I might be added please. I have a EVGA 8800GTX. THX


----------



## Anth0789

DeX,arcstrider and gorf79 added


----------



## nepas

me as well plz..XFX 8800GT 512mb alpha dog


----------



## stefan9

Add me xfx 8800gts 640mb


----------



## Anth0789

nepas, and stefan9 added!


----------



## Suilenroc

Suilenroc here, Running a sexy 8800gt!

Gr33n Machine Jugganaut!


----------



## Ron.L

ronliang , 2 x Asus 8600GTS!

Nvidia rocks!


----------



## Anth0789

Suilenroc and Ron.L...is gr33n


----------



## kkbob33

well might as well put me on there too. i like lists


----------



## SomeDooD

I also have an NVIDIA FX5200 256MB =]

XD


----------



## Anth0789

List updated thank you


----------



## Sistum Id

Been wondering what the hell the Gr33n Machine link was for but never bothered to check a link till now.







Add me

eVGA 8800GT 512


----------



## xviosx

small update on me please, my AMD 3800 rig is back and running as a temp for my brother, got my good old XFX 7900GT in it ^^


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list!


----------



## sublime0

Im in SLI now as of this week. Just bought my second. So you know ADD ME UP


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sublime0* 
Im in SLI now as of this week. Just bought my second. So you know ADD ME UP

ok! Updated...


----------



## XaNe

The Green Machine Baby
XFX 8600 GT XXX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XaNe*


The Green Machine Baby 
XFX 8600 GT XXX


You already have been added


----------



## The_Rocker

Count me in









On tuesday I will have 2 Gainward Bliss 8800GTX's in SLI.

But my card history has been an XFX 7600GT XXX and then a BFG 8800GTX OC2.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


Count me in









On tuesday I will have 2 Gainward Bliss 8800GTX's in SLI.

But my card history has been an XFX 7600GT XXX and then a BFG 8800GTX OC2.


kk! Added...


----------



## sublime0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


ok! Updated...


 +1 thanks!


----------



## ymuas82

add me to the list... NVIDIA FTW

8800GT...

maybe SLi in a month??? or 9800GX2... who knows...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ymuas82*


add me to the list... NVIDIA FTW

8800GT...

maybe SLi in a month??? or 9800GX2... who knows...


Your on!


----------



## Limes

I thought this was a thread for an energy saving PC or something.


----------



## 10acjed

Falling into formation....

10acjed - PNY XLR8 8800GT 512


----------



## Carlin

Update me







I'm using an Evga 8800GS card now


----------



## alwaysAMD

8800GT, 7950GT and 7600GT.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

im down, 8800 gts 320


----------



## qwat

8800gt 512mb


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## go4life

we really kick some ass from the ATI side







but now i got the Club3d 8800gt








the 8800gts isnt mine







and if we are going to have all of our cards, add XFX 7900GTX to







that was my last one







and maybe the FX5600? xD but please put the 8800gt there


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


we really kick some ass from the ATI side







but now i got the Club3d 8800gt








the 8800gts isnt mine







and if we are going to have all of our cards, add XFX 7900GTX to







that was my last one







and maybe the FX5600? xD but please put the 8800gt there










Updated you!


----------



## Parabellum

Better late than never.

Asus 8800GTS 640mb @ 630/1010


----------



## ymuas82

8800 gt... maybe SLi or 9800gtx in a few more weeks... but add me please

nVIDIA FTW!

BOo! ATi...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ymuas82*


8800 gt... maybe SLi or 9800gtx in a few more weeks... but add me please

nVIDIA FTW!

BOo! ATi...


I already added you...your at the bottom









Tell me when you get your 9800GTX...


----------



## !TopGear!

Got my 9800GX2 in to replace my 8800GTS 640mb, it rocks!


----------



## go4life

thanx







its really cool to see that we are growing so fast


----------



## l V l

This list is HUGE. GEEZ! haha!


----------



## go4life

ati really sucks big time







I will NEVER go back to that **** again







unless they pay me VERY good^^


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


ati really sucks big time







I will NEVER go back to that **** again







unless they pay me VERY good^^


Yeah meto...


----------



## Shadowrunner340

change me to a eVGA 8800GT 512! just got it today and love it!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated.


----------



## Black Magix

eVGA 8800GT 512


----------



## sublime0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Limes*


I thought this was a thread for an energy saving PC or something.


 The nvidia cards in this forum take enough power to power Africa...


----------



## Tyro

8600GT, upgrading to an 8800gts soon


----------



## Anth0789

List updated


----------



## wheth4400

Add me to the list I have a single 8800GTS 320MB version by PNY


----------



## intelfan

I have a 8600GT 512MB by PNY.


----------



## tat2monsta

2x 8800gtx oc2


----------



## Anth0789

intelfan and tat2monsta added ty


----------



## 98uk

8800gts 320mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
8800gts 320mb









Updated!


----------



## lost

msi 8800gt 512!!!


----------



## sgdude

evga 8800gt 512 FTW!!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated..


----------



## Tis I Lucifer

9800gx2


----------



## 555thz

me 2 x 8800 GT xfx SLI 512 MB


----------



## Anth0789

Tis I Lucifer and 555thz added thx


----------



## DigitalBear

M3 2 X Evga 8800 Gts(92) Sli


----------



## noodle

BFG 8800gts 512mb (g92)


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

Got 2 9800 GTX's on the way


----------



## Atheist Haircut

XFX 8800GT 512mb Alpha Dog


----------



## DennisC

eVGA 8600GTS 512MB







upgrading to 8800gts 320mb soon


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Xtek

I have a EVGA 8800 GTS G92


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xtek*


I have a EVGA 8800 GTS G92


Added!


----------



## bowman

Hi,

One XFX 8800GTX here. Previous card was a 7800, before that I had an ATI. Intending to skip the 9xxx and jump on whatever comes after as long as they stay on this course.


----------



## sublime0

SMEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !

also check OUT THIS THREAD nvidia USERS
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/3161...ml#post3667343


----------



## noodle

nice rig m8 once i get batteries for my camera ill post my rig


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Running 2 BFG 8800 GT OC2 currently, also had a 8600 GTX from XFX that is currently being put into a computer for my girlfriend.


----------



## voice

BFG 8800GT 512MB OC 625Mhz Core/900Mhz Mem/1566Mhz Shader


----------



## aryuautku

Gr33n Machine ftw!

Palit 8800gts 1gb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115* 
Running 2 BFG 8800 GT OC2 currently, also had a 8600 GTX from XFX that is currently being put into a computer for my girlfriend.

By 8600GTX you mean 8600GTS.

Updated the list.


----------



## evoman898

Can I be added and then take the sip of the greenmachine koolaid?
EVGA 8800 GT


----------



## Option B

Running:

2X XFX 8800GT Alpah Dogs with Duorbs

Lance


----------



## Evostance

Evostance: 8800gts 640mb


----------



## Nivekz

i wanna be in the club
XFX 8800GTS 512


----------



## Anth0789

evoman898,Option B,Evostance and Nivekz have been added.


----------



## noodle

im also added too arent i?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noodle*


im also added too arent i?


Yes you have been on for a few days now.


----------



## noodle

yay!! hehe


----------



## reLm

I'm using a EVGA 8800GTS 512 (G92).


----------



## noodle

guys if i overclocked my 8800gts from 650mhz to 700mhz what would the gpu clock be equal to , also what memory increase would there be


----------



## raven117

I have my new 8800gt 512 add it on please.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *raven117* 
I have my new 8800gt 512 add it on please.

Welcome to the gr33n machine


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noodle* 
guys if i overclocked my 8800gts from 650mhz to 700mhz what would the gpu clock be equal to , also what memory increase would there be

memory clock and core speed are different things. use rivatuner and screw around a little that would give some idea on how it works and what the shaderclock would be at 700


----------



## buxboy

Count me in this one also

eVGA 8800GTS 640MB.


----------



## aryuautku

Made a sig for us
We may use this if Anth will accept


----------



## sublime0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aryuautku* 


Made a sig for us
We may use this if Anth will accept

You cant put pics in your sig lol.


----------



## aryuautku

now i didnt know that.thats why i wasted like 30 mins for making the details -.-


----------



## Vegnagun

Just came across my PNY 7300GS 256MB PCIE and my BFG MX4000 64MB PCI


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Here is my 8600GT at 680MHz stock. Zalmann fan on-board.

Attachment 70101

PS I'm not a gamer, but I work with graphics.


----------



## TheCh3F

Add me to the list.
Rig#1 evga 8800gts 512
Rig#2 dual 7600gt's in SLI


----------



## aryuautku

i have seen some people who get problem with nvidia's latest drivers.174.x drivers dont work with 8 series right?anyone tried?
if not,they must make a new driver for fx-6-7-8 series ASAP


----------



## TheCh3F

Work just fine on both cards


----------



## Krokadyel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aryuautku* 
i have seen some people who get problem with nvidia's latest drivers.174.x drivers dont work with 8 series right?anyone tried?
if not,they must make a new driver for fx-6-7-8 series ASAP

They support all 8 series cards.


----------



## Run N. Gun

Please add me to the list.

eVGA 8800GTX Superclocked


----------



## danm

8800GTS 640mb, 7900GTO, 7300GT OC, 7300 GS OC and 2x 6600GT


----------



## androsk

add me pls PNY 8800GT


----------



## Anth0789

Updated once again


----------



## n8 herman

how much more green could i get? eVGA 680i sli, OCZ sli ram, and the eVGA 8600 gts ssc version @ 756mhz. i need to get a good case pic, its all green and black and fekkin beautiful.


----------



## n8 herman

maybe this is the wrong thread but its a green question:::: does anyone know if you can get two different ram amounts (on the vid cards) to work in sli? do they have to be _exactly_ the same card? could i run one w/ 512 one w/256? as long as the gpu's are identical...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n8 herman*


maybe this is the wrong thread but its a green question:::: does anyone know if you can get two different ram amounts (on the vid cards) to work in sli? do they have to be _exactly_ the same card? could i run one w/ 512 one w/256? as long as the gpu's are identical...


Yeah wrong thread..







Ive added you now


----------



## PorkyFat

Please add myself,

7600GT currently,
8800GS within the week.


----------



## Puscifer

I got a new card for the list. XFX 8800gt Alpha Dog.


----------



## Anth0789

PorkyFat added, Puscifer updated







Good choice of card hehe


----------



## ACHILEE5

Asus En8800gt 1gb


----------



## marcus000

May as well add me!









8800GTS 640mb


----------



## aryuautku

at last another 1gb user!Welcome to the club achilles!


----------



## iceblade008

ASUS 8800 GTX here!

Gunna add the siggy now!


----------



## Anth0789

ACHILEE5,marcus000,iceblade008 added...


----------



## arbalest

Oooh. Add me please









EVGA 7950GT KO


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


Oooh. Add me please









EVGA 7950GT KO


Your on


----------



## Kilzon

You can add me as well

EVGA 8800GTS G92 512MB
EVGA 7950GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kilzon*


You can add me as well

EVGA 8800GTS G92 512MB
EVGA 7950GT


Okay your on the list!


----------



## Vegnagun

hey..! traded my 7800gt for a 7950gt 512mb XFX!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aryuautku* 
at last another 1gb user!Welcome to the club achilles!










Cheers Dude


----------



## Boyboyd

great idea! rep+ for you. nice to see your keeping it up to date, we can allready look back at how far graphics technology has come, even i feel behind times now.

add me to the list please. EVGA 8800GTS 640


----------



## Raikos

. EVGA 8800GTS 640








[/QUOTE]

Same ^^d


----------



## Anth0789

Vegnagun666 updated again,boydyboyd,Raikos added


----------



## Boyboyd

Raikos, its the SSC edition too!

and Q6600 G0 brothers too


----------



## Raikos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


Raikos, its the SSC edition too!

and Q6600 G0 brothers too










I kinda wish I had picked up the zotac GTS since it was onsale at the same time (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814500006)

man 700 mhz base clock... Sexy.

SSC Got my to 12.5k I"m happy. (And it came with crysis =))

Go ftw =P I'm keeping mine at a subtle 3.2 for now, 8x multi makes it read @ 3.6 though.


----------



## The_0ctogon

Add please!
BFG 8800GT OC 512MB


----------



## Anth0789

The_0ctogon your added!


----------



## Tirabytes

I bought another 8800GTX - XFX 8800GTX EXTREME EDITION

Woot woot 2 8800GTX <3


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RIGGY*


I bought another 8800GTX - XFX 8800GTX EXTREME EDITION

Woot woot 2 8800GTX <3


Updated! thx


----------



## stefan9

Can change mine to msi 8800gts 512mb g92 oc.


----------



## Nowyoudie

Remove me as ATI called my name once again.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated...


----------



## Starscream

Throw me on the list, plox. G80 GTS 320MB here.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starscream*


Throw me on the list, plox. G80 GTS 320MB here.










Check the list


----------



## Triplesec

LOL.....The whole GREEN MACHINE thing went to my head......
Attachment 70383

Attachment 70384

Attachment 70385


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Triplesec*


LOL.....The whole GREEN MACHINE thing went to my head......
Attachment 70383

Attachment 70384

Attachment 70385


Thats kool!


----------



## DarkNite

Asus en8600gt stock speeds


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkNite*


Asus en8600gt stock speeds










Ok! Welcome to the gr33n machine


----------



## iggster

Very nice case!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iggster*


Very nice case!


So did you get your second 9600GT? if so tell me ill add the other one.


----------



## JonFett

2 x EVGA 7600GT in SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JonFett*


2 x EVGA 7600GT in SLI


You have been added ty.


----------



## cruizer

XFX 8800GTS XXX on the Green Workhorse, and XFX 7600GT on media server both run 24x7


----------



## kkbob33

well i sold out my p35 8800gt setup and im on a 780i 9600gt sli setup. i dont feel like takin a screenie now so if you could just add me that would be sweet


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## se7en56

Heyyy

Just made the jump over from ATI

MSI 8600GT

Love it


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Im confused, what actually is the green machine?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jaffa Cakes!* 
Im confused, what actually is the green machine?

Its a list of who ever has Nvidia cards. Ill add you.


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

I see..

Woo ok then, another thing to make my sig a bit less empty.


----------



## ThePenguinator.

Add me please =)

I got two cards, for my main rig MSI 8800 GTS 640mb, and for my Linux rig I'm running a 5900 XT.


----------



## onlycodered

Just got my new video card. Add me to the Gr33n Machine! ASUS 8500GT 256MB.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

EVGA 8800GTS SUPERCLOCKED 640MB here


----------



## Anth0789

You guys have been added.


----------



## bchan18

Owner of 8800 GTS G92 512, have never owned anything except Nvidia, the way it's meant to be played


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bchan18* 
Owner of 8800 GTS G92 512, have never owned anything except Nvidia, the way it's meant to be played

Added! ty


----------



## sniper007

Im already in the list but, can you add a 9800gtx please? tnx


----------



## Anth0789

Here is my new a gr33n machine headline picture i made myself


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sniper007* 
Im already in the list but, can you add a 9800gtx please? tnx

Yes updated.


----------



## Isellion

I'm still running one of those "old" EVGA 8800GTS (640MB) versions. Need to upgrade when I have some more cash...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Isellion*


I'm still running one of those "old" EVGA 8800GTS (640MB) versions. Need to upgrade when I have some more cash...


Alright your on the list


----------



## NipDar

Evga 7900gt
Bfg 7600gt Oc


----------



## Indignity

I graciously accepted CD's old 8800GT KO in the Abyss build .. does that mean I'm in by default?


----------



## Anth0789

NipDar and Indignity added thx.


----------



## StarMick

Im a proud owner of XFX 8800GT 512mb Alpha dog (normal and no OC)


----------



## CerberaUK

Soon to be a proud owner of XFX 8800GT 512mb Alpha dog


----------



## tmaz42o

EVGA 8800gts 512mb


----------



## noodle

my case is antec 900 i have the side fan and am in a relatively cool room am currently at 743/971/1842 can anyone give me a rough idea of how much further i can take it?


----------



## Xtek

Need my row updated... now I have 2x BFG 8800GTX SLi


----------



## Extreme Newbie

XFX 8800GT 512mb in sli


----------



## MrQ

Update: I am now running dual 8800GTS in SLI. One is my original BFG the other is an EVGA.


----------



## Icekilla

XFX NVIDIA GeForce 7900GS XT Edition 256MB GDDR3

Soon a GF9800GX2


----------



## Anth0789

List updated guys


----------



## CerberaUK

Sorry i meant a GTS so easy to miss an s out


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CerberaUK* 
Sorry i meant a GTS so easy to miss an s out









Okay fixed!


----------



## astreal2000

Hello, add me please!

2 x EVGA 8800 GTS 512MB 770/1900/1050 in SLi


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *astreal2000*


Hello, add me please!

2 x EVGA 8800 GTS 512MB 770/1900/1050 in SLi










Okay your now added.









Welcome to OCN by the way.


----------



## wigseryc

I can't believe this thread is still going!

And, as i'm here, if you like you can add an XFX 8800GT next to my name


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


I can't believe this thread is still going!

And, as i'm here, if you like you can add an XFX 8800GT next to my name










Done!


----------



## Fyrestorm

Check my systems, they're all nvidia.

8600GT In my main, (Palit)
8800GT in my Backup, (Palit)
Tri-SLi 8800 Ultra's (there is 4 card for it, but yeah. 3 is working better.) in my server. (EVGA)


----------



## Abilor

Add me:

8800GT 512MB in sli, clocked at 732/1050/1830, air-cooled


----------



## MrQ

EDIT:

My 8800GTS are 320MB apiece sorry for misunderstanding.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay the list has been updated


----------



## -iceblade^

hey all... could someone add me? eVGA 8800GT(who's refusing to play nice and clock well) -> at stock


----------



## wierdo124

I'd like to join!

wierdo124 - XFX 8800GT 512MB


----------



## Anth0789

-iceblade^ and wierdo124 added


----------



## -iceblade^

ta







. rep added


----------



## kazakia

add me! 8800GTS 320


----------



## Anth0789

kazakia added.


----------



## Russkiy

ASUS EN 8800 GTS 320mb


----------



## Avacado

Add me please EVGA 8800GTS 320MB @ 650/1000


----------



## Anth0789

Russkiy and Avacado added to the list thx.


----------



## wierdo124

Rep+'d


----------



## Sanders54

ASUS 8500GT 256MB DDR2, "no brand" from Dell PC 256MB DDR16800, EVGA mGPU 7050 and a "no brand" 256MB DDR3 7900 GS "GO"


----------



## CerberaUK

Now getting a BFG 8800GTS OC 512 instead of XFX 8800 (sorry to be a pain)


----------



## Anth0789

Okay list updated!


----------



## slugzkea

9800GX2 here.

3dmark06: 20,111
http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slugzkea* 
9800GX2 here.

3dmark06: 20,111
http://service.futuremark.com/result...eResultType=14

Added!


----------



## JTD92

8800GS Here


----------



## Anth0789

JTD92...added


----------



## turmionkatilot88

ADD ME!!!!1

XFX 7600 gt 624/780 AGP


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turmionkatilot88* 
ADD ME!!!!1

XFX 7600 gt 624/780 AGP

Check the list


----------



## RAFFY

Raffy= Evga 9800gtx Ssc 800/2019/1200


----------



## sublime0

OMG the green machine thread is huge. Cheers Nvidia users. Check the case mod area for my Green machine paint job!


----------



## Relex

Relex- XFX 8800GT 512 Extreme


----------



## Anth0789

RAFFY and Relex added to the list


----------



## donnybrook

XfX 9600gt (one for now) evga 590i sli board.


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Xfx 8800gt


----------



## 04Allen25

Evga 9800gtx 512mb


----------



## Anth0789

donnybrook,HardwaterH4ck3r and 04Allen25! Welcome to the gr33n machine list


----------



## vinodfrndz

i own a 8800 gts 320 mb!!


----------



## vinodfrndz

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9d444/

heres the verification!

now can i add the tag to my signature?


----------



## noobdown

bfg 8800gts 320mb oc2

last spot in nvidia top 40
http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...ml#post3192933


----------



## Anth0789

vinodfrndz and noobdown added.


----------



## Unreal

2x EVGA Geforce 9800 GX2 SSC Edition in Quad SLI.


----------



## porky

9800gtx!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porky*


9800gtx!


Do I remove your 8800GTS?

Updated list!


----------



## porky

nope...sold my gts......


----------



## porschedrifter

8800gts 640


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *porschedrifter* 
8800gts 640

Added!


----------



## sgdude

evga 8800gt 512


----------



## kevg73

evga 7950gt Superclocked


----------



## reezin14

Evga 7950GT.







(Upgrading soon)


----------



## Anth0789

sgdude I already added you!









Updated the list btw.


----------



## Nvid1

Bfg 8800 (g92) Gts Oc 512


----------



## SSJSteve

2x BFG 512 8800gt OC2


----------



## Anth0789

Okay the list is updated,2 new people on the list.


----------



## R2D2

Currently eVGA 7900gs 256mb

Soon to be eVGA 8800gt 512mb


----------



## Carrot

XFX 8400 GS lol


----------



## Voidsplit

8800gtx


----------



## Anth0789

R2D2,Carrot and Voidsplit added thx.


----------



## GANDALFtheGREY

Can I be added to the list? PNY 8800GTS 320: clocks @ 621/1482/2000
Palit 9600GT on the way! Woot!

proof of clocks is in my sig


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GANDALFtheGREY*


Can I be added to the list? PNY 8800GTS 320: clocks @ 621/1482/2000
Palit 9600GT on the way! Woot!

proof of clocks is in my sig


Your on now.


----------



## GANDALFtheGREY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Your on now.










Awesome!


----------



## aryuautku

lol,welcome to the club xD


----------



## turmionkatilot88

i checked the list, i am still not on it.

XFX 7600GT


----------



## PerfectExecut1on

I run an XFX 8600GTX soon to be dual 8800s !!!Long Live Nvidia!!!


----------



## Anth0789

turmionkatilot88 and PerfectExecut1on added.


----------



## iampoor

Eh...

8800GTS 320mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


Eh...

8800GTS 320mb


Added!


----------



## CharismaX

Evga 9800 GX2 here =]


----------



## //.DK

i love me new 9800GTX


----------



## Anth0789

CharismaX and //.DK


----------



## teK0wnzU

eVGA 8800GT AKIMBO 1GB.
SHe is a sweet GFx Card for sure.


----------



## -AMD-

add me in PROUD OWNER OF DELL 9300 WITH 7800GTX.


----------



## Anth0789

teK0wnzU added!

-AMD- you were already on the list


----------



## Polo224

This thread is huge and I've never seen it.........well, chalk it up to my activity: <600 posts in 2 years.

Anyway, I have the GTS in my sig and the predecessor g80 sitting in a box, possibly for a f/s thread soon.


----------



## Corruption

EVGA 8800gt


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polo224*


This thread is huge and I've never seen it.........well, chalk it up to my activity: <600 posts in 2 years.

Anyway, I have the GTS in my sig and the predecessor g80 sitting in a box, possibly for a f/s thread soon.


Yeah I know there is lots of green.









You and Corruption are on now


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

eVga 8600GT 256MB. nVidia..all...freakin'...day.


----------



## teK0wnzU

w00t and WooT! I must say eVGA did the 8800gt proud when they added the AKIMBO and a Gig of DDR3 to it. I'm lovin it.


----------



## ssgwright

9800gx2


----------



## Champcar

Xfx 8800gt Ftw!


----------



## rex4223

980gtx soon to be Sli!


----------



## svtfmook

chaintech 9600GT here


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Add me!I have a 7600gs.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXDarkenSoulXx* 
Add me!I have a 7600gs.

Ok! Your added.


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

Thanks!


----------



## Heavy Light 117

yoohoo?







I want to be added too.

8800gts 320mbs


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


yoohoo?







I want to be added too.

8800gts 320mbs


Yep! Added!


----------



## Anth0789

One person added yesterday thats my record.


----------



## Xx_xBLADEx_xX

(x2) BFG 8600GT OC 512 Mb GDDR3 @ 16x16

Are the Drivers in the first post better than 169.25. Don't want to try them and reconfigure my HDTV to find out they suck.


----------



## Anth0789

Finnally someone to add today







.


----------



## KipH

ok. add me so you wont get bored


----------



## str8maniac

eVGA 8800 GTS (G92) 512mb for now.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated the list for tonight.


----------



## Danylu

As far as I can tell the requirements for entry are that you need a Nvidia GPU?
If so count me in;
Gainward 8800GT 1GB Golden Sample


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
As far as I can tell the requirements for entry are that you need a Nvidia GPU?
If so count me in;
Gainward 8800GT 1GB Golden Sample

Welcome to the list


----------



## Wheezy Baby

Peer pressure.. count me in with my EVGA 8600GT GDDR3


----------



## Anth0789

Wheezy Baby added.


----------



## Manyak

Just got two EVGA 8800GTS 640MBs!!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Just got two EVGA 8800GTS 640MBs!!!!

Welcome to Nvidia!


----------



## ThePenguinator.

If you can, edit me please







I got two eVGA 8800 GT's, and my upstairs computer is still running the 5900XT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThePenguinator.*


If you can, edit me please







I got two eVGA 8800 GT's, and my upstairs computer is still running the 5900XT


Okay! Edited


----------



## Xx_xBLADEx_xX

I want the signature, but everytime I paste it to my sig and preview it it comes out showing the whole code. I'm lost.


----------



## Anth0789

Remove the parts...
Here is the code:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[url=http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/294549-we-gr33n-machine-updated-daily.html#post3399821]We Are Gr33n Machine[/url]

[/CODE]​


----------



## adam2323

8600 gt


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adam2323*


8600 gt


kk! Updated thx.


----------



## Silviastud

Can you toss me on there? Thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silviastud*


Can you toss me on there? Thanks


Yep no problem your on


----------



## b0gus85

i want to join the club! i have the MSI 9600gt 512


----------



## DennisC

Now I have a XFX 8800GT 512MB but still have my old 8600GTS.


----------



## bruestle2

Well, I need to update. I now have a 9600GT....beats the crap out of my 8600GTS.


----------



## skunksmash

ready to join the green machine......









PNY 8800GT 512MB / 6300LE 256MB


----------



## Xye

Bfg 8800gts Oc 320mb :d


----------



## Thunderer

Add me, eVGA 9800GTX 512MB


----------



## Anth0789

Updated...added a few new people.


----------



## ZDarryl

EVGA 8800GTS 512MB G92 (Paid only $199 AR and it came with Crysis!!!!!)

Still have my All-In-Wonder X800XT Awesome card!


----------



## EmerilLIVE

Add me to the list. Just got my new EVGA 9800GTX 512MB!!!


----------



## Anth0789

ZDarryl and EmerilLIVE added.


----------



## Zensou

I got MSI NX7600GT SLI. Add me.


----------



## reezin14

Update for me Evga 8800GTS KO(G92).


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zensou*


I got MSI NX7600GT SLI. Add me.


You were already on the list









Updated list!


----------



## wheth4400

I need to be updated, I now have 2x EVGA 8800GT's


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


I need to be updated, I now have 2x EVGA 8800GT's


Okay your updated!


----------



## GoEz

Guess I should throw my name in here








PNY 8800GTS 320MB


----------



## pHreaksYcle

Mark me down for 8400GS... for now at least


----------



## wocko1

Whack me in, currently running an 8800GTS 320MB.


----------



## Anth0789

kk! You guys have been added!


----------



## Nitroin

Hi! For now I'm an happy owner of nvidia, first the 7950gt, now the 8500gt...in changing


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nitroin*


Hi! For now I'm an happy owner of nvidia, first the 7950gt, now the 8500gt...in changing


Okay! Added...


----------



## DanDaManZ06

Can i join... i have 2 8800GTs in SLI and i have them overclocked as well proof is in the pic... 1 8800GT is an EVGA and the other is an XFX... i'm glad they get along.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanDaManZ06*


Can i join... i have 2 8800GTs in SLI and i have them overclocked as well proof is in the pic... 1 8800GT is an EVGA and the other is an XFX... i'm glad they get along.












Your added!


----------



## Regulus

Count me in! Running an eVga 8800GT 512MB. Plus, green's my favorite color


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Regulus* 
Count me in! Running an eVga 8800GT 512MB. Plus, green's my favorite color









Your in!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Ooo me too?

PALiT 9600GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*


Ooo me too?

PALiT 9600GT


Sure!


----------



## samurai501

Can i be added too?
If so BFG 8800GT OC2
Thanks


----------



## mtbiker033

Well I got my 2x8800GT's but since I can't find my SLI bridge I'm using just one of them. I should have a bridge this weekend thanks to a cool OCN member!!







Benched the single card at stock clocks and scored 11,814 @ 3.0ghz. I'll do another with my card OC'd and at least 3.2ghz on the cpu and see what it will do. Funny that in my ORB link, FM detected my 6420 as a 6850 (probably the 3.0ghz?) and also detected my card as my G80 GTS 320.


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks! Updated...


----------



## thenovices

i am the proud owner of a new EVGA 8800GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenovices*


i am the proud owner of a new EVGA 8800GT


Okay!


----------



## kkbob33

man i just realized how big of a club this is







lol

and it gets bigger by at least 2-4 a day !


----------



## JTD92

You didn't put me on the list!


----------



## PorkyFat

Porky here, I have an 8800GS now







XFX BTW


----------



## CorporalAris

I'd like to change mine. Just bought a 8600Gt Evga


----------



## Anth0789

Okay up!


----------



## se7en56

I just changed from the MSI 8600 to an awesome *BFG 8800 GTS*. 640MB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *se7en56* 
I just changed from the MSI 8600 to an awesome *BFG 8800 GTS*. 640MB









Roger that! Updated


----------



## se7en56

Thank you much!


----------



## h3xw1z4rd

2 8800gt 512 sli


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h3xw1z4rd*


2 8800gt 512 sli


Alrighty!


----------



## BTK

i have 8800GTX now


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BTK*


i have 8800GTX now


Kool! Fast service!


----------



## dmbjohn

I have an update. I just installed a Palit 9600GT 512mb and I am loving it.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dmbjohn* 
I have an update. I just installed a Palit 9600GT 512mb and I am loving it.

Good!


----------



## bleachigo

MSI 8800 Ultra OC,BFG 8800GTS OC 512,eVGA 8800GTS 320 SC,BFG 8800GT OC for me







.


----------



## dmbjohn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Good!









it was a larger change then I expected.

even the desktop looks better from my 8400GS

the card is a monster though glad I have a large case.









if this system ever goes fried I will drill a hole through the center and tie a rope to it and use it as an anchor for my boat. with everything installed it has to weigh like 30 lbs. at least the case empty is 17. and to think it almost got rained on tonight when I was dusting and installing the new card on the front porch.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bleachigo*


MSI 8800 Ultra OC,BFG 8800GTS OC 512,eVGA 8800GTS 320 SC,BFG 8800GT OC for me







.


Nice card list.


----------



## bleachigo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Nice card list.










Thanks.Actually just got the BFG 8800GTS OC a few days ago and still thinking if i should keep it since the 9900's are just around the corner.But so far it's been great!!!


----------



## 45nm

Count me in as well. My 7600 GT runs COD-4 perfectly







. Pretty satisfied with it till my new rig comes along.


----------



## UkGouki

Bfg tech 8800gts oc i have 2 for sli but need a new board first before sli'ing them gonna be at least 2 months before i have the cash for a new mobo!

link to my card Clicky

my spare rig has duel 7600gt's in sli also bfg!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay guys updated!


----------



## Johanthegnarler

eVGA 8800gts 512mb







i'm in it ftw


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

On top of my 8800GTS put me down for a BFG 7900 GT OC.


----------



## Anth0789

kk! Updated.


----------



## wiggy2k7

I had a Sapphire ATI Radeon X1950 Pro 512MB but reciently updated to a BFG 8800GT OC2. The performance difference is huge.... I love this card it plays everything i throw at it all at max settings

P.S. Wish i'd paid the extra Â£30 and got an 8800GTS 512MB... LOL


----------



## Mike431635

Add me up

EVGA 8800GTS 320mb

GO NVIDIA!


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks! Updated


----------



## w6t9f

Add me EVGA 8800GT 512mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *w6t9f*


Add me EVGA 8800GT 512mb


Welcome to the list!


----------



## Darkice

I want to be added to the Green Team I have always used Nvidia From day one

So here we are 2x eVGA 8800 GTX superclocked


----------



## Anth0789

Darkice added!


----------



## STN71190

Hey, when you get a chance change me to 9800GTX, step-up FTW.


----------



## Hayday

Add me, XFX 8600GT XXX 256MB


----------



## Anth0789

1st updated of today!


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Added a second 8800gts 320 I am officially running in SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
Added a second 8800gts 320 I am official running in SLI

Alright! Updated...


----------



## Odyn

This thread made me think it was about power savings... sigh XD


----------



## Mxbn0

im running an 8800gt in my desktop and a 8400m gs in my lappy


----------



## [Alsharifi]

Pledge Alligence!

Bfg tech 8800Gt


----------



## Arakasi

Hey, ive been using the green machine tag for a while, and noticed i wasnt on the list.









I'm running 2 8800GT's SLI 
With the 680i Nvidia board.


----------



## UkGouki

can now add a 7900gtx 512mb to my setups i love nvidia


----------



## Crapalation

Put me on the list! I run a 8800gts 320 xxx in 2 of my PC's and I also run a 6800 XT in my htpc. Woot!


----------



## f4t4l1ty

Woot woot. Add me up!


----------



## bver

2 Xfx 8800gt Sli


----------



## X3350

Sign me up
9800 gtx @ 800,2000,1200


----------



## Anth0789

All of you have been added now.


----------



## om3n

add me up too bro!! Getting my 9800GTX on Wednesday


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *om3n*


add me up too bro!! Getting my 9800GTX on Wednesday


Okay!


----------



## Rug

I have a 7600GT right now, and the 9600GT should be shipping soon..

Sign me up


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rug* 
I have a 7600GT right now, and the 9600GT should be shipping soon..

Sign me up









Kool! Im guessing its going to be an EVGA 9600GT if im right?


----------



## Rug

Yup, this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130328


----------



## NrGx

Galaxy 9600GT here


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


Galaxy 9600GT here










Added!


----------



## aryuautku

I got a new gpu with g92.Yippee!Same memory,but GT.Same publisher.Palit.
Edit my gpu please


----------



## Esseff

Evga 8800 Gts

:d:d:d


----------



## Anth0789

Updated to date!


----------



## numlock2.0

What the heck...

Evga 7800GTX ACS3 KO, 7600GS, FX5800

I have more but I don't know if they count if they aren't running


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *numlock2.0*


What the heck...

Evga 7800GTX ACS3 KO, 7600GS, FX5800

I have more but I don't know if they count if they aren't running










Nice!


----------



## Verone

Just joined the forums today...

Running a 1GB XFX 9800 GX2


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Verone*


Just joined the forums today...

Running a 1GB XFX 9800 GX2


Very nice post some pics etc.. and welcome to the forums would love to see your 3d mark scores :-D


----------



## kapaz

Nvidia!

Pny 8800gt 512mb.


----------



## ZDarryl

Do you care what speeds we have overclocked our nVidia cards to?

8800GTS G92 512 MB (Stock 670/972/1674)

Overclocked to core=775, Memory=1000, Shader=1936

See GPU-Z validation in sig


----------



## Verone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


Very nice post some pics etc.. and welcome to the forums would love to see your 3d mark scores :-D


Still in the process of getting everything to run stable and look the part, then hopefully next week i'll be playing about with photos and 3DMARK.

Nothing beats splitting up with your GF, then building yourself a new rig to cheer yourself up


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZDarryl* 
Do you care what speeds we have overclocked our nVidia cards to?

8800GTS G92 512 MB (Stock 670/972/1674)

Overclocked to core=775, Memory=1000, Shader=1936

See GPU-Z validation in sig

Your were already added!

Updated the list now.


----------



## crimsontears809739

Add me please!

XFX 8800 GT Alpha Dog Edition!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crimsontears809739* 
Add me please!

XFX 8800 GT Alpha Dog Edition!

Fast service!


----------



## ne0cz

Hello, I have a FX5500 256, can I join? I know, I know, I have a lousy GPU, any updates, YM me at [email protected]


----------



## Direwolf2325

Add me
EVGA 8800gt SSC-oc Core 765-shader 2010- mem 1005


----------



## Anth0789

ne0cz and Direwolf2325 added!


----------



## gunsmoney

add me please, MSI NX8800GTS G92 512MB


----------



## TehPLayerer

Evga 9800 GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## imone03

evga 8800 gtx


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

PNY 7900gs, BFG 9600gt and ....BFG 9800gtx. Later 2 cards soon to be installed. To busy folding lol.
Also permission to carry We Are Gr33n Machine logo in sig.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*


PNY 7900gs, BFG 9600gt and ....BFG 9800gtx. Later 2 cards soon to be installed. To busy folding lol.
Also permission to carry We Are Gr33n Machine logo in sig.


Welcome to the list!


----------



## Triplesec

Please change my info to BFG 8800GTS 512, Thanks!


----------



## mytronphe

Asus 8800GT 512MB and an Asus 7600GS 256MB


----------



## Anth0789

Updated thx!


----------



## Nitroin

Update! I'm BFG 8800gtx powered now!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nitroin* 
Update! I'm BFG 8800gtx powered now!

Your updated. Do I remove your 8500GT?


----------



## Nitroin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Your updated. Do I remove your 8500GT?

Ya ya! yes....


----------



## Nitroin

Oops! sorry


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Got a eVGA 8800GT. Also still have my 7600GT.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated.


----------



## Hanjin

Galaxy 9800GX2


----------



## Dylan

i dont really have much pride for nVidia anymore...they are acting like children









and i ditched my 8400gs for a 3850







lol

*runs and hides*


----------



## flowtek

VIVA








8800GTS 320 STILL







ROCKS!!


----------



## Festi

im no longer running SLi now i have my lanparty board


----------



## Anth0789

Check the list updated...


----------



## game

7950GT in my sig rig, 6800NU and a 5200FX that get used occasionally.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *game*


7950GT in my sig rig, 6800NU and a 5200FX that get used occasionally.


Roger that!


----------



## smoke12291

have an evga 9800gtx!


----------



## thecheeseofmanynames

add 2x 6800 XT(no sli, in diff computers) along with my 8800 gts 320 and 6600 gt


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecheeseofmanynames* 
add 2x 6800 XT(no sli, in diff computers) along with my 8800 gts 320 and 6600 gt

Okay!


----------



## sG//Robinson

BFG 8800GTS 512Mb From me!


----------



## theemonopolyguy

EVGA 9600GT 512MB. Love this card, and gonna go SLI with it soon (hopefully)


----------



## Anth0789

sG//Robinson and theemonopolyguy added.


----------



## Lysdexik

1x evga 8800 gts 512 g92


----------



## jhotmann21

evga 8800 gts (g92)


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Update

Add nVidia 6150 GO.

thanks.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

GR33n Machine SOCIAL GROUP


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


GR33n Machine SOCIAL GROUP


Kool! Thanks btw ill post it on the front page also.


----------



## Eek

2x 8800GT SLI =]


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eek*


2x 8800GT SLI =]


Added to the list...


----------



## Kirgan

Update mine please









Evga 8800GTS 512mb G92


----------



## MilesApartJF

Can you add me to the list. Dual EVGA 9600 GT 512MB SSC EDI. SLI


----------



## DragonLotus

EVGA 8800 GT SC 512MB

Lol. I feel a part of something now.


----------



## Anth0789

First update of Today.


----------



## swatsor

I'm here too! Add me up! 2x EVGA 8800GTS 512's in SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swatsor*


I'm here too! Add me up! 2x EVGA 8800GTS 512's in SLI


Your on!


----------



## maxhrk

i just joined. I have EVGA e-geforce 8600 GTS.


----------



## jeronesi2k2002

2 * XFX 9600GT's for me







.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated....


----------



## holty

Cool,count me in. 1 XFX 9800GX2


----------



## Nubs

May I join? EVGA 8800GTS 512 (G92)


----------



## Anth0789

You need 100 post to join.... Nah im kidding anybody can join


----------



## gamesmonkey

Count me in aswell!

MSI 8800GT 512MB OC (G92)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gamesmonkey* 
Count me in aswell!

MSI 8800GT 512MB OC (G92)

And finnaly one update today.


----------



## hiiyah777

I want in!!!

I've got an XFX GeForce 8800GT XXX Alpha Dog Edition 670MHz Core Clock


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hiiyah777*


I want in!!!

I've got an XFX GeForce 8800GT XXX Alpha Dog Edition 670MHz Core Clock


Your in!


----------



## Greg2008uk

count me in 8800gtx


----------



## markatto

2x EVGA G92 8800GTS 512mb (sli)


----------



## Anth0789

Your added!


----------



## Zikofski

i own a 7900Gt lasted me scince they came out just bout a 9600GT coming today so u can add me to list hail Nvidia


----------



## Anth0789

Added Zikofski...


----------



## SSJVegeta

8800GT 512MB!

Very happy with the price and performance of this card!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SSJVegeta* 
8800GT 512MB!

Very happy with the price and performance of this card!









Who woudn't be happy







Added to the list.


----------



## J3T_JAGUA4

I just got a 9600GT and love the performance to price ratio!!! Heck, it scored over a 13000 in 3DMark06 with minor overclocks!!!







I can't wait to order a second!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Check the list


----------



## MuratBJK

Just got my new ASUS 9600 GT - 512MB. I'm very happy with the performance.


----------



## Jay1ty0

Asus 8800GTS 320Mb

11145 3dMarks on Vista without SP1


----------



## Anth0789

MuratBJK and Jay1ty0 added


----------



## AlphaDog11790

XFX 8800GTS 512mb 678/1944


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlphaDog11790*


XFX 8800GTS 512mb 678/1944


kk added.


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Add next to my name and 8800GT, Nvidia GeForce FX 5600 please! xD


----------



## waqasr

OHHh me me me..i dont know if im a member of this yet but i Had a 7600GT..now i have an 8800GTS 512...(which i got for 35quid MUHAhAHA!)


----------



## boonie2

Evga 8800gt 512mb {g92} Thanx


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list...


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Cmon guys JOIN NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MCBrown.CA

XFX 8800 GTX running at 660/1546/2050 clocks, reporting for duty. GPU is cooled by Swiftech MCW60-R waterblock and Swiftech RAM & mosfet sinks. Temps are: 47 degrees load and 42 degrees idle. Glad to be representing Nvidia!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
XFX 8800 GTX running at 660/1546/2050 clocks, reporting for duty. GPU is cooled by Swiftech MCW60-R waterblock and Swiftech RAM & mosfet sinks. Temps are: 47 degrees load and 42 degrees idle. Glad to be representing Nvidia!

Your already on the list man.


----------



## Dudeyourlame

8800 Gts 640


----------



## Jackolantern

Evga 8800gt Sc overclocked more to 702/1728/987, but im always pushing for more!

btw, my first OC, actually my first good card, not a bad effort for a 15yr old, if i may say so myslef...


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jackolantern*


Evga 8800gt Sc overclocked more to 702/1728/987, but im always pushing for more!

btw, my first OC, actually my first good card, not a bad effort for a 15yr old, if i may say so myslef...










Not bad lol but you should get about 750/1100 best


----------



## Jackolantern

yea, danylu thanks for the help, im just learning this stuff, dont really like to push it too far, im just going slowly but steady.

I get artifacts at 748/1024 which is the limit it wil go, but it wont bench or be game stable.

702/987 is my current 24/7 speed


----------



## Anth0789

You guys are up!


----------



## Dennisjr13

Add me

Dennisjr13 - EVGA 8600GTS / EVGA 6600GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dennisjr13*


Add me

Dennisjr13 - EVGA 8600GTS / EVGA 6600GT


Added! Thx.


----------



## noodle

am currently waiting for a striker 2 formula from the RMA of my p5k premium, i currently have a GTS (g92), im aware that they scale well in SLI,
after i get my screen i am thinking of upgrading my psu and getting a second gts...what are your opinions on this guys?


----------



## noodle

also add me if i havnt added please! 8800GTS (g92) at 802/20001/1030


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noodle*


also add me if i havnt added please! 8800GTS (g92) at 802/20001/1030


You are already on.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Join OCN Social Group

RESIT:
Post 1,000 in this thread


----------



## CyberDruid

Post 1001


----------



## Anth0789

Post 1002







Biggest thread ive ever had.


----------



## xtacized

Evga 8800 Gts 512 (g92)


----------



## Anth0789

Finnaly an update...


----------



## Gibsonboywonder

Evga 9600gt


----------



## Verone

I changed the card I ordered from an XFX 9800GX2 to an ASUS Top Level EN9800 GX2


----------



## Anth0789

Thx updated...


----------



## xtacized

Sorry edit.. its

2 x EVGA 8800GTS 512 (G92) SLi'D ^^... sorry.. looks cooler =x


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xtacized* 
Sorry edit.. its

2 x EVGA 8800GTS 512 (G92) SLi'D ^^... sorry.. looks cooler =x

Alright fixed...


----------



## hyperSPEED

im in! 8800GT


----------



## Suit

XFX 8800GTS 640 with a big ol' Thermalright HR-03 Plus and a Silverstone fan


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## xtacized

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Alright fixed...


thanks thanks, rep for you


----------



## xmisk36

I own an EVGA 8800GTS (G92) 512MB.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xmisk36* 
I own an EVGA 8800GTS (G92) 512MB.

Added!


----------



## Chim3ra

Well I guess I'll jump in as well.

EVGA 9800GTX KO


----------



## benfica101

Hi can i please join the Green Machine i have a Nvidia 9800GTX 512MB
NVIDIA FOR LIFE!!!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Chim3ra and benfica101 added to the list


----------



## 1RonMan

Count me in. EVGA 8800GT 512


----------



## NuclearCrap

Mine needs an update, running eVGA 9800GTX SLI + PNY 8400GS now.









http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=366058


----------



## ElmRoach37

Nvidia FTW! I have a Geforce 8500GT 512MB! OC'd!!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Ok its updated!


----------



## TheSysX

EVGA 8800 GT SC







Works super fine here


----------



## iggster

update mines to two 9800 gx2s


----------



## OpticWaves

Evga 8800gt !!!!!!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Ok guys its updated.


----------



## underdog1425

MEEEE!!! I own a GeForce 8800 GTS 620mb!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *underdog1425*


MEEEE!!! I own a GeForce 8800 GTS 620mb!


You mean 640MB, 620MB doesn't exist


----------



## clbkdaz

Update me

2 x XFX 8800GS 384MB


----------



## Cookie_Monster

Me too please!

Winfast - 8800GTS 640mb


----------



## sublime0

Fix me on the list. 2x 8800GTX on water "soon to have 3 8800GTX's in 3 way SLI... Well i have one. the other card will be here next week.


----------



## Anth0789

Ok its updated.


----------



## LTSMASH

What are green drivers? What do they do?


----------



## bgbop15

i can be added to the list... currently have an evga 8800gt with accellero2 and soon will be adding a 2nd!


----------



## Anth0789

Sorry for the delay ive been having problems with Vista... But its updated.


----------



## MasterFire

I am currently running Geforce4 MX 420... Onboard...

But soon I'll be running a nice 9800GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterFire* 
I am currently running Geforce4 MX 420... Onboard...

But soon I'll be running a nice 9800GTX









Good choice! And a big difference


----------



## procpuarie

well i own a nvidia 8800 gtx


----------



## Anth0789

And the list is updated...


----------



## Dark Volker

2x BFG GeForce 7600GT OC 256MB GPU's in SLI on my system.


----------



## ne0cz

All right, all wants to get on the list. So, who can tell me whether I slould buy a NVIDIA 9600GT or a ATi 3650 or a NVIDIA 8800GT?


----------



## Tjingsted

Could i get added,?

I got 2x Sparkle 8800GT running SLi

(ne0cz: i would take a 8800GT its great and isn't that expensive)


----------



## Metal425

I'm in for sure.
I'm rolling an eVGA 8800GT.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ne0cz* 
All right, all wants to get on the list. So, who can tell me whether I slould buy a NVIDIA 9600GT or a ATi 3650 or a NVIDIA 8800GT?

The 8800GT 512 would be a better choice since it has more shaders then the 9600GT.









List updated btw.


----------



## VinhDiezel

I'm in









2x MSI 8800GTS 320 OC Edition


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VinhDiezel*


I'm in









2x MSI 8800GTS 320 OC Edition


Added!


----------



## LTSMASH

What is the green machine? What is different about these drivers?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LTSMASH*


What is the green machine? What is different about these drivers?


What you talking about? The Gr33n Machine its just for the people that own Nvidia GPU.


----------



## Delphi44

9800GX2 @stock till i can get this thing watercooled lol


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Delphi44*


9800GX2 @stock till i can get this thing watercooled lol


Okay! But Do I remove your 2 x 8800GT's though?


----------



## tsn_

Evga 8800gts (640)


----------



## Dylan

got a 8600 a few days ago


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated...


----------



## LTSMASH

OH! I thought these were like energy efficient drivers or something like that....

Sign me up!
9800GTX SLI, 8800GTS 512 SLI, 8800GTS 640mb, 7800GT, 6800GT, ALL EVGA


----------



## LTSMASH

what's wrong with the green machine sig?


----------



## sublime0

im on the list but updating all the cards I won currently

Evga 8800GTS 320mb, Gigabyte 7300GS, 2x EVGA 8800GTX in sli

and my BFG 7800GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LTSMASH*


what's wrong with the green machine sig?


Did you copy and paste this whole link:

Code:


Code:


[CODE]
[center][url=http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/294549-we-gr33n-machine-updated-daily.html#post3399821]We Are Gr33n Machine[/url][/center]

[/CODE]
Remove both [ center ] [ /center ] And see if it works.

List updated...


----------



## Johnnyfive

I'm here. 2 x BFG 8800GTS's.


----------



## LTSMASH

still not working....


----------



## Darkwaddi

XFX Geforce 8600GT 512 MB

Add me we will own ATI


----------



## LTSMASH

got it, edited it myself...
silly code


----------



## Anth0789

Darkwaddi added...


----------



## spudgunnerwryyyy

I have a gigabyte 8800gt 256mb very overclocked


----------



## bgbop15

you can add me... 8800GT 512mb, soon to be SLI


----------



## A Russian :D

A Russian







7950GT


----------



## bleachigo

Forgot to mention my good ol' eVGA 7600GT in my list







.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bgbop15*


you can add me... 8800GT 512mb, soon to be SLI


Your were already added. List updated.


----------



## ghost

add me

PNY 8800 GTS 320mb


----------



## TrueForm

Me, 9600GT


----------



## Anth0789

One new person added.


----------



## A Russian :D

lol you can find my the fastest i have







next to my name


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A Russian *


lol you can find my the fastest i have







next to my name


lol Yeah I just noticed ill remove it.


----------



## Mozzie

Mozzie

Gainward 8800GTX


----------



## jpw007

jpw007

2x Galaxy 8800GT's in SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Mozzie and jpw007 added.


----------



## Cookie_Monster

Thanks for the add Anth0789.

Can't wait for GTX 280!!!

Green machine ftw!


----------



## jpw007

cheers bro!


----------



## stingerjg

Im in. Sig rig, 2x EVGA 8800GTS (G92), HTPC MSI 8600GTS OC


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stingerjg* 
Im in. Sig rig, 2x EVGA 8800GTS (G92), HTPC MSI 8600GTS OC

Added....


----------



## Ace of Spades

8600m Gt 256mb


----------



## excoracer

ADD ME BFG Tech 8600GT OC 512mb


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated.


----------



## scottb75

Could you please add me with a Gigabyte 9800GX2?

Thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scottb75*


Could you please add me with a Gigabyte 9800GX2?

Thanks


Sure!


----------



## LaustKause

Please add me with a XFX 9600 GT XXX Alpha Dog Edition 512MB

Thx


----------



## GeforceGTS

XFX 8800GTS 512mb alpha dog ;]


----------



## Anth0789

LaustKause and GeforceGTS added to the list.


----------



## excoracer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Okay its updated.

Thanks


----------



## DaisukeJP

Put me in to..

im gonna add the siggy now


----------



## Anth0789

DaisukeJP added. Thx...


----------



## fkv

add me please and thank you









XFX 8800GTS Extreme 640MB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fkv*


add me please and thank you









XFX 8800GTS Extreme 640MB


Your on now.


----------



## fkv

wow that was fast haha thanks man


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fkv*


wow that was fast haha thanks man


When im online its fast.


----------



## s0nniez

XFX 8800GTS(G92) 512MB XXX Alpha Dog Edition


----------



## gamerfelipe

Could you add me too?

Asus EN8800GT 512MB

Much appreciated!


----------



## Anth0789

s0nniez and gamerfelipe now added to the list.


----------



## zu903

EVGA e-GeForce 8800GT can you add me.


----------



## AJLarson

eVGA NVIDIA 8600GT 256mb!


----------



## DaisukeJP

The green machines army is great.

those red machines have no chance against our GPU'z


----------



## gamerfelipe

Fo sho

Teh Green machine is growing fast and furious

I think we've got twice as much as the ATI people


----------



## Anth0789

1st update of today.


----------



## whipple16

proud new owner of the EVGA 8800 GT 256

Crysis id much better on Highest settings compared to medium settings with the old x850


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whipple16*


proud new owner of the EVGA 8800 GT 256

Crysis id much better on Highest settings compared to medium settings with the old x850










Okay your added.


----------



## kkbob33

man this thread is off the hook. how many members are there now?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


man this thread is off the hook. how many members are there now?


Dont know,I didn't count,way to many.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

We have hit over 700 members! (702 exactly, damn I wish I bought stock in Nvidia five years ago.)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


We have hit over 700 members! (702 exactly, damn I wish I bought stock in Nvidia five years ago.)


Thats alot I guess, Thanks for counting.


----------



## STN71190

Re-update me, now have an eVGA 9800GX2.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *STN71190* 
Re-update me, now have an eVGA 9800GX2.









Updated!


----------



## MasterFire

Sorry, I changed my order since last time I tested it at the shop. It's an 8800GTS G92 now, the cost of the 9800GTX suddenly got upped by 50 euro's... While the 8800GTS G92 dropped a bit. And they were the same price for a week here.

So I am currently running that Geforce4 MX 420, but I'll be picking up the new rig this week


----------



## D4vid

I have an Evga 8800gts 640mb card...


----------



## Jeffmizrahi

Can i join!!!

7900GT


----------



## Anth0789

MasterFire edited, D4vid and Jeffmizrahi added.


----------



## The Pig

Count me in!

8800 GTX in sli


----------



## dexterz

count me in MSI 8800GT OC oc'd to 715/1030


----------



## TrueNoob

count me in, i have 2 EVGA 8800GTS KO 512MB in SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Added more people...


----------



## al3x3y

al3x3y --> EVGA 8600GT SC


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *al3x3y*


al3x3y --> EVGA 8600GT SC


Okay your added.


----------



## slyoteboy

XFX 8800GTS Alpha Dog Edition , stock clocks.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slyoteboy*


XFX 8800GTS Alpha Dog Edition , stock clocks.


Im guessing its the 512 version?


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

I got a GeForce 8600 GTS 512mb, can i join this thing... What is Gr33n Machine at its core, just NVIDIA users?


----------



## Sumgai

eVGA 8800GT 512

Another extremely satisfied nVIDIA customer. I hope AMD keeps up in the coming months, because we need the competiton to keep prices down, but I'll be damned if I ever switch to the other camp.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay the list is updated. Thx.


----------



## OneOunce

2 x eVGA 9800GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OneOunce* 
2 x eVGA 9800GTX

Your added!


----------



## squidbrain

MSI 8800gts 320mb







add me please


----------



## pez

Mhmmm I'm versy satisfied with my nVidia card. I have a Gigabyte 8600GT 256MB GDDR3 (OC'ed Edition).


----------



## Anth0789

Okay I updated the list.


----------



## Radeon915

I've traded my 8800GTS 640 for an XFX 8800GTX (free of costs







).
update me please


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Radeon915* 
I've traded my 8800GTS 640 for an XFX 8800GTX (free of costs







).
update me please










Your updated.


----------



## Arjy

If you want, I have also gotten a PNY 8800GT but my EVGA 8800GTS isn't gone, just in for an RMA right now.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arjy* 
If you want, I have also gotten a PNY 8800GT but my EVGA 8800GTS isn't gone, just in for an RMA right now.

No problem. Updated.


----------



## Spitphire

Just became a green fan again! Haven't been since the GeForce2.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spitphire* 
Just became a green fan again! Haven't been since the GeForce2.

Kool! Another XFX 8800GT owner like me.







Your on now.


----------



## Spitphire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Kool! Another XFX 8800GT owner like me.







Your on now.

Of course!


----------



## StarMick

Update mine from 1 XFX 8800GT 512 to 2 XFX 8800GT's 512 ^^


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarMick* 
Update mine from 1 XFX 8800GT 512 to 2 XFX 8800GT's 512 ^^

Okay! Updated you.


----------



## Vegnagun

Yo mang i replaced my 7950gt w/ a BFG 7800GT







not sure if thats update worthy but just thought i'd let ya kno


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vegnagun666* 
Yo mang i replaced my 7950gt w/ a BFG 7800GT







not sure if thats update worthy but just thought i'd let ya kno

Yep your updated.


----------



## vin123321

Asus N6200 256MB AGP.

That is if my Card is worthy to be in this list


----------



## Tweak17emon

add to list!

2x 8800GT SLI (PNY + EVGA)


----------



## Anth0789

vin123321 and Tweak17emon added.


----------



## superx107

add me to the list please

XFX 8800GT 512mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superx107*


add me to the list please

XFX 8800GT 512mb


Okay, Added!


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Would like to be added please
7900GT
256MB GDDR3
It did me good for the time I have had it. Will be upgrading seriously in a few weeks though with another Green card.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG*


Would like to be added please
7900GT
256MB GDDR3
It did me good for the time I have had it. Will be upgrading seriously in a few weeks though with another Green card.


KK! Your on the list now.


----------



## Gaz32

Add me please

BFG 9800 GTX OCX

Thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gaz32*


Add me please

BFG 9800 GTX OCX

Thanks


Yep Added! Man the list is huge more than I can manage.


----------



## //bullet

Haha... just got bigger.









Add plz? BFG 7600GT-OC (Time for an upgrade soon...)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *//bullet*


Haha... just got bigger.









Add plz? BFG 7600GT-OC (Time for an upgrade soon...)


Okay! Added thanks.


----------



## EvoLiTiLE

Adding to the carnage, EVGA 8800Ultra's SLI, OCed.


----------



## mrkryz

Add me too !! LOL

SLI eVGA 8800GT 724/1776/999 = 19,653 3DMark06


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrkryz*


Add me too !! LOL

SLI eVGA 8800GT 724/1776/999 = 19,653 3DMark06


Alrighty!


----------



## mrkryz

Thank Ya









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Alrighty!


----------



## Keeep Out

add me plz

EVGA 8800GTS 512 G92 / BFG 7900GTX OC / 6150 LE (If that counts too)


----------



## NessTheHero

Getting my XFX 8800 GTS 512 when I get home from work today! Super excited! I'm gonna OC it once I get vista back.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay both of you added.


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

Add me to the list, Gigabyte 8800GT w/ Zalman HS & Fan


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bioniccrackmonk*


Add me to the list, Gigabyte 8800GT w/ Zalman HS & Fan


Okay added! Thx!


----------



## Linxus

Might as well add me too
XFX 8800 GTS 512MB Alpha Dog Edition


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Linxus* 
Might as well add me too
XFX 8800 GTS 512MB Alpha Dog Edition

And up you are!


----------



## Masterchief3k

8600 GTS 512MB for me!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masterchief3k*


8600 GTS 512MB for me!


Alrighty! Your on.


----------



## Fizztastic

Might as well join XD
BFG 9800GTX OCX in SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fizztastic*


Might as well join XD
BFG 9800GTX OCX in SLI










1st post I see.







Welcome to OCN! Added by the way.


----------



## Zaxbys

I would like to join:

EVGA 8800GTS 512mb (G92)


----------



## Fizztastic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


1st post I see.







Welcome to OCN! Added by the way.


Not rly 1st post lol Off Topic section doesn't count in posts


----------



## unbreakable

Add me up!

Palit 9600GT Sonic 512mb


----------



## Monaco5

XFX 8800GTS Alpha dog =D

Thinkin about upgrading to a 9800GTX...Stupid nvidia price cut.


----------



## startekee

update mines. I have an 8800gt now.


----------



## Anth0789

Few new members added.


----------



## bobalobabingbong

I'm in. I have a gForce 8800 GT


----------



## zaeric19

Count me in, eVGA 8800GTS(G92).

Edit: Almost forgot my other rig has a eVGA 7900GT


----------



## Anth0789

Little update.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

XfX 790i Ultra MoBo and Gigabyte 8800 GTX
Go nVidia Go!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


XfX 790i Ultra MoBo and Gigabyte 8800 GTX
Go nVidia Go!!


Your added!


----------



## Liability

Sorry folks *points at sig*


----------



## a1161979

Add me please ECS 8800GTS 320 at 620/900... Soon to be a 9800GTX though


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liability*


Sorry folks *points at sig*


Change your card logo to ATI now.









Updated!


----------



## a1161979

Sorry to be a pain but i also have a Winfast 6600GT, a Gigabyte 8600GTS, a Point of View (POV) 7600GT and a Gforce 6200...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a1161979*


Sorry to be a pain but i also have a Winfast 6600GT, a Gigabyte 8600GTS, a Point of View (POV) 7600GT and a Gforce 6200...


Not a problem. Its edited.


----------



## dustcube

i have an 8600gt and 8800gts


----------



## kilrbe3

I got a EVGA 9800GX2 SSC

add me


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dustcube*


i have an 8600gt and 8800gts


Okay but which kind of 8800GTS? The 320,640,512


----------



## TheRealist

Hurrah nVidia! I run an XFX 8800GT Alpha Dog 512 in my current system.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRealist*


Hurrah nVidia! I run an XFX 8800GT Alpha Dog 512 in my current system.










Your in enjoy!


----------



## tonyhague

May as well join another, I'll be seeking some O/C advice soon.
MSI 9800GTX, currently at stock, and I had to dismantle part of my case to get it in, so its never coming out!


----------



## Darkice

um are we supposted to post all our Nvidia cards?
cus I got a lot lol
anyway Upgrade to 3x 8800 GTX SC Tri-SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list.


----------



## 2Late4Me

I am an nVidia user...


----------



## blooder11181

goodbye asus eah3850 256mb good times but 
know its time to play the game nvidia style (and patch ati games to nvidia gfx)

msi nx8800gts o.c. 512mb ddr3 130â‚¬


----------



## reberto

If you could edit mine to say I have 2x XFX 9800GTX's instead of a BFG 8800GTS that would be great


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks! Everything is all updated to now.


----------



## |2acerX|

=D

Just crossed over....ATi is the past...

SLi EN8800 GT 512MB

=D


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *|2acerX|* 
=D

Just crossed over....ATi is the past...

SLi EN8800 GT 512MB

=D

Welcome aboard.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Your added!










Thanks


----------



## donk165

Hey, can i have mine edited if its not too much trouble. Zotac 8800GT @ 738/1728/990 =]


----------



## tAkErPT

ASUS EN8800GT TOP 512mb


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## bearsaj99

Im in too XFX 8600GT XXX Edition


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bearsaj99* 
Im in too XFX 8600GT XXX Edition

Another Nvidia owner added.


----------



## teK0wnzU

8800GT AKIMBO 1GB (01G-P3-N809-AR)
Looking for anyone with this same Card.
PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Aawa

i have the 8800gts sli'd in my rig. can i join in on the fun?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aawa* 
i have the 8800gts sli'd in my rig. can i join in on the fun?

Yes sir!


----------



## SacredChaos

SHHYEA!! PALiT GeForce 8800GT SONIC 1GB.

3D Fuzion GeForce FX 5500 256MB PCI in old computer.


----------



## Ao2 3lit3 snip3r

EVGA 8800GTS KO 512Mb


----------



## Kalavere

8800 Gtx, Sli.


----------



## Anth0789

SacredChaos, Ao2 3lit3 snip3r and Kalavere added.


----------



## neonlazer

why not..8800gts 640mb a2


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neonlazer*


why not..8800gts 640mb a2










Added you are.


----------



## Hagan513

Ohhhhh!!!! Add me up Evga - 9800 GTX =)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hagan513* 
Ohhhhh!!!! Add me up Evga - 9800 GTX =)

Okay added.


----------



## VinhDiezel

i upgraded to a ATI card and sold off my 8800gts 320s D: please remove me


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VinhDiezel* 
i upgraded to a ATI card and sold off my 8800gts 320s D: please remove me









Okay thanks for telling me.


----------



## KrenKO

Add me up scotty!!! heheh Evga 9800 GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KrenKO* 
Add me up scotty!!! heheh Evga 9800 GTX

Up you are!


----------



## ignite

8800GT here (not for long though, so add me quickly!







), and former 8800GTS 320MB, 6800GT, 6800XT owner


----------



## airdraft

update me...EVGA 9800GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Updated again! Thx


----------



## Smakked

Put me down Bro
Own 9600GSO , 6800 ultra, 6800GT, 6800XT, 6600GT x 2, 4 x MX 440.

Nvidia FTW!


----------



## FilluX

I want in!

PNY 8800gts 512mb!

Thanx!


----------



## Anth0789

Smakked and FilluX added to the nvidia list.


----------



## CravinR1

UPDATE:

CravinR1 - ECS 8800 GTS 512mb
CravinR1's Son - EVGA 8800 GTS 320mb Superclocked


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
UPDATE:

CravinR1 - ECS 8800 GTS 512mb
CravinR1's Son - EVGA 8800 GTS 320mb Superclocked

Okay updated.


----------



## NessTheHero

Change two characters on my card. I RMA'd my 8800GTS for a face melting 9800 GTX. Same brand and memory.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814150292


----------



## deltaepsylon

EVGA 8800GTX Superclocked for me!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay, List updated.


----------



## Meaglin

EVGA 9800 gx2 for me


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Meaglin*


EVGA 9800 gx2 for me










Welcome along!


----------



## zaccy001

HD 3870 X2 + 3870 VOlt modded + cutom bios + watercooled gg owned close down thread right now

lol jokes! I love the green cards too







me no fan boy. Free bumps =]


----------



## KmK

just got an EVGA 9800GTX KO


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KmK*


just got an EVGA 9800GTX KO


Nice card! Added btw.


----------



## ayah

I'm running 7800GTX SLI.. The first version, the day after they came out. (Which I regret, seeing as buffed up versions of the 7800GTX came out soon later.)

Love my rig though.


----------



## Anth0789

ayah added!


----------



## LTSMASH

Just got an EVGA GTX 260. Please add to my long list of owned gpu's thanks Anth!


----------



## zaccy001

I have a Vodoo 3!!! add me!!!! I'm......cool....


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## tht-kid

2x XFX AlphaDog 8800GT
1x XFX Fatal1ty 8600GT


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Xfx 8600gt 512mb


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## shaggy56

1 x MSI 8600gt OC 256mb

3dmark06 score=5191

I also still own my voodoo 5 5500


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaggy56* 
1 x MSI 8600gt OC 256mb

3dmark06 score=5106

I also still own my voodoo 5 5500

Updated! Added you on the list.


----------



## Axon

Axon Dual 8800GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Axon* 
Axon Dual 8800GTX

Axon added!


----------



## Biohazed

EVGA GeForce 9800GTX KO 512meg, EVGA GeForce 6200 AGP, and a EVGA 4000MX all in use in Various PC's around the house


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biohazed*


EVGA GeForce 9800GTX KO 512meg, EVGA GeForce 6200 AGP, and a EVGA 4000MX all in use in Various PC's around the house


Thanks updated!


----------



## CorryBasler

Add me to the list. Dual EVGA 8800GT Superclocked Edition's in SLI









14,363 Graphics Marks with PCMARK05


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorryBasler*


Add me to the list. Dual EVGA 8800GT Superclocked Edition's in SLI









14,363 Graphics Marks with PCMARK05


Okay! Added to the list.


----------



## kkbob33

i just jumped ship and went ATI. you can take me off the list.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kkbob33*


i just jumped ship and went ATI. you can take me off the list.


Fixed! Off you are then.


----------



## kkbob33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Fixed! Off you are then.










i couldn't resist the new ati cards price performance


----------



## ofiveo

EVGA 8600GT







good bang for my little buck


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ofiveo*


EVGA 8600GT







good bang for my little buck


Up! Up! 8600GT Good card.







i had one before my 8800GT.


----------



## CorryBasler

Thank you addin me to this alsome club


----------



## mr_smile

I am a new owner of a 9800GX2







so you can add me!!

EDIT: And I also have a 7900GTX in my old comp.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr_smile*


I am a new owner of a 9800GX2







so you can add me!!

EDIT: And I also have a 7900GTX in my old comp.


Okay added!


----------



## Microsis

can i join? I feel as Nvidia could use some support in this time of strife


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
can i join? I feel as Nvidia could use some support in this time of strife

Sure we need more people.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I no longer have my 8800 GT.

It has been replaced by a Zotac 8800 GTS. The difference was a lot larger than I expected. The GTS is by far a much better card.

I also have an Evga 7900 GT KO as a backup card.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir* 
I no longer have my 8800 GT.

It has been replaced by a Zotac 8800 GTS. The difference was a lot larger than I expected. The GTS is by far a much better card.

I also have an Evga 7900 GT KO as a backup card.

Okay Thanks! Updated.


----------



## dahdout

add me in please!!!
i own an EVGA gtx280 
NVIDIA>ATI


----------



## KmK

just got another EVGA 9800GTX KO


----------



## Kama

I got a 9800GT


----------



## 98uk

Now i has a EVGA 8800gt SSC (well SC clocked to SSC







) as well as my 8800gts 320mb. Contemplating triple or quad monitors for the ultimate e-penis rights


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kama*


I got a 9800GT


I never knew that there was a 9800GT out...

Well its updated.


----------



## KmK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
I never knew that there was a 9800GT out...

Well its updated.

yeah it's pretty much a revised 8800gt that can do tri-sli and runs more efficiently


----------



## ayah

8600GT Mobile 256MB at 515/465 in my vostro 1500.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ayah*


8600GT Mobile 256MB at 515/465 in my vostro 1500.










Okay thx! Up...


----------



## Apocalyptic Spirit

Hey, had it for a while now but got a 2nd GTS, could I get updated?

Cheers


----------



## Modki

7600 Go in my laptop. Only slightly OC'd since the GPU and CPU share a heatpipe.


----------



## noob eater4726

I am Green Machine.


----------



## Rushnerd

There was a game on genesis called "Dr.Robotnick's Mean Bean Machine"
...but thats probably irrelevant.


----------



## dahdout

thanks for the quick add, 
also, i think im the only one in this with a gtx 280 
The gtx 280 owns the 4870x2 nomatter what. i dont care what anyone says/predicts, the 512mb bus, the included physx, and just the fact that it is nvidia makes the gtx 280 the GREATEST card.....EVER!!!


----------



## Rushnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dahdout*


i think im the only one in this with a gtx 280 


lol, look up bud.


----------



## Anth0789

And the list is updated!


----------



## Kilzon

Mine needs an update:

EVGA 8800GTS 512 (G92)
EVGA GTX280

Got rid of the 7950GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kilzon* 
Mine needs an update:

EVGA 8800GTS 512 (G92)
EVGA GTX280

Got rid of the 7950GT









Okay! Thx update.


----------



## DarkNite

Could i please be removed? I got a 4850 HD (sapphire)

thanks


----------



## Triple7

You can go ahead and add me to the list....if you feel like it that is.


----------



## Rushnerd

[email protected] switching to ati. We actually need a wall of shame







, can we do that too? I'll photoshop some "AnTI" campaign posters. Srsly.

Edit: There you go.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated. We lost a couple members since some moved on to the 48xx ATi series.


----------



## Vinovvi

Count me in on this list XFX 9800GTX 512MB


----------



## Litlratt

I now have 3X EVGA GTX280s


----------



## dp100

i keep my faith in nVidia although the ati cards are smashing nvidias price/performance ratio atm. Watch in a few months nVidia is gonna strike back hard with a super card for cheap! gonna be the next 8800gt for the next line up of series


----------



## Anth0789

Thx! Updates...


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


I now have 3X EVGA GTX280s


thats it rub it in :weeps: im only jealous wish i had the money for a single 280gtx lol

Anth if you could add another 7900gtx to mine my spare is now running sli'ed :-D


----------



## Rushnerd

Did anyone see the graphic? Sorry I spend way too long on it...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


thats it rub it in :weeps: im only jealous wish i had the money for a single 280gtx lol

Anth if you could add another 7900gtx to mine my spare is now running sli'ed :-D


No problem! Updated.


----------



## Fantomau

Add me - XFX 8800GTS 320MB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fantomau* 
Add me - XFX 8800GTS 320MB

Your up!


----------



## CravinR1

When Anth0789 said he'd update regularly cause he had nothing else to to he wasn't playing


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


When Anth0789 said he'd update regularly cause he had nothing else to to he wasn't playing


Thats right.


----------



## dahdout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rushnerd*


lol, look up bud.


since last week there are like 10 now. wow


----------



## DJYoshaBYD

Pny 8600 Gt 512mb Babaaayyy


----------



## UkGouki

i might have a single 280gtx in 7 weeks :-D dont add it i may change my mind and upgrade my cpu and mobo instead as its a massive Â£400 graphics card or better mobo and cpu hmmn


----------



## Anth0789

Okay! Little update.


----------



## MaddenModer

Add me, I got 9800GX2.


----------



## dahdout

Hey, I sold my rig yesterday, which included my gorgeous gtx280. But, I still have a NVIDIA 256mb 8600Mgt graphics card in my macbook pro!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dahdout*


Hey, I sold my rig yesterday, which included my gorgeous gtx280. But, I still have a NVIDIA 256mb 8600Mgt graphics card in my macbook pro!!!


Okay! Updated.


----------



## scottb75

When you get around to it could you change mine to a XFX GTX280 @ 675 core/1458 shaders/2430mhz memory please?


----------



## Trikstaa

I runn 2 9800GTX's BIOTCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Pibbz

8800GTS 512, 8600m GT 128


----------



## Anth0789

Another update.


----------



## Dryadsoul

XFX 8800GT-YED4 with 15512 3Dmark 06 score,
which beats my Sapphire 4850 score of 14173.


----------



## noobdown

update 
add zotac 9800 gtx


----------



## Anth0789

Yet another update.


----------



## xtascox

I'm in with my 8600GTS and my GeForce MX4000


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtascox*


I'm in with my 8600GTS and my GeForce MX4000










Your in.


----------



## CravinR1

I have a EVGA 7600 GT 256 MB in my backup rig, add that to my name please


----------



## nemesi5

I have a XFX 8800 GTS 512 @ 775/1115. Add me too


----------



## Brythe

please edit mine. threw out 8500GT to be replaced with XFX 9600GT


----------



## Anth0789

Its all updated.


----------



## Gaz32

Update me please, Zotac GTX260 AMP Ed Core/Mem/Shad 650/2100/1400

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4zh24/

Thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gaz32* 
Update me please, Zotac GTX260 AMP Ed Core/Mem/Shad 650/2100/1400

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4zh24/

Thanks

Nice card!







Updated.


----------



## corey407woc

two EVGA 8800gts 512mb (g92) SLI over here (740/1835/990) ssc clocks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corey407woc*


two EVGA 8800gts 512mb (g92) SLI over here (740/1835/990) ssc clocks


Okay! Your added to the list.


----------



## CravinR1

you still havn't added my EVGA 7600 GT 256 mb (though its not latest gen, its still nvidia)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


you still havn't added my EVGA 7600 GT 256 mb (though its not latest gen, its still nvidia)


Umm look good because its there trust me.


----------



## Dragoon

Sign me up please









ASUS 9800GX2, another one to Quad SLI incoming.

EDIT:
Cannot forget about my other system: ASUS 7950GX2 @ 600/1400


----------



## WarPriest

GTX 280 coming by next weds. SIGN ME UP!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated.


----------



## PeaceMaker

eVGA 8800GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker* 
eVGA 8800GTX

Added!


----------



## Wickedjuggla

count me in ......MSI 8800 GTS 640MB G80 615/1345/2006


----------



## Dillinger

sign me up just got a BFG GeForce GTX 280 OC 615MHZ 1024MB 2.214GHZ GDDR3 PCI-E to replace my cf 3870's







ATI


----------



## Anth0789

Nice GTX 280








I thought that you would of stepped up to a 4870,But I guess you went with Nvidia.









Updated!


----------



## XedLos

Add me in i have a 8800GT and i will soon get anotehr 8800GT to go SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated. Thx


----------



## mustkill

i have the 8600GT 256MB DDR3


----------



## exitmusic

eVGA 8800GTS 512MB - just over one month old


----------



## da9pwnsu

sign me up for 3 way sli 8800gtx


----------



## eureka

Okay, I've swapped out my 6800 GT for a 7950 GT.


----------



## default501x

EVGA 9800 GX2 with a massive overclock.

sign me up, i love me some NVIDIA can't wait for Nvision 08









i also have 2X EVGA 8600 GTS 512s and 1 EVGA 8600 GT 1GB (should probably sell these..)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



EVGA 9800 GX2 with a massive overclock.

sign me up, i love me some NVIDIA can't wait for Nvision 08

i also have 2X EVGA 8600 GTS 512s and 1 EVGA 8600 GT 1GB (should probably sell these..)



Okay updated the list.









Yeah maybe you should sell them and get yourself another 9800GX2 to Quad SLI.But your CPU would bottleneck it though.


----------



## ChIck3n

I have an XFX 8800 GT Alpha Dog edition.


----------



## chrismoney513

soon to be volt modded evga 9800gtx


----------



## Anth0789

Okay! Both of you are in.


----------



## MaNiC

XFX 8800GTS 320mb Fatal1ty Edition.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Update for me.
Switched out the 9600GT for a 9800GTX..


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
Update for me.
Switched out the 9600GT for a 9800GTX..

Its rare to see someone with the 9800GTX Black Edition.









Updated by the way.


----------



## Csquared

sign me up for an overclocked 8800GT


----------



## iggster

tri sli gtx 280s here.


----------



## Anth0789

Ok! Up you are...


----------



## Mygaffer

I am to be having teh *8800 GTS 512 750/1100* yays for me!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*


I am to be having teh *8800 GTS 512 750/1100* yays for me!


Okay up you are.


----------



## MarineRevenge

Running a self overclock EVGA e-Geforce 8800 GT 1GB Edition W/ Akimbo Cooling.









600/900 Stock to 650/925 self. Not much of an overclock but its not like i need anymore power.. see sig for benchmarks


----------



## Anth0789

Your up!


----------



## Brandon1337

Add me to the list.

I have an Asus 8800 GTX.


----------



## Anth0789

Brandon added!


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Please Add Me!

Rig1) EVGA 8800 GTX Superclocked in SLi

Rig2) EVGA 8800 GTS 640

Rig3) BFG 7900 GS OC Edition


----------



## onexero

GeForce 8600m GT here, and a Geforce 6800 in my desktop. (My cousin owns that now though)

Don't know on the brands. ;x


----------



## Anth0789

Well its updated.


----------



## Lightning_Scythe

damn they're nuff nvidia ppl out there

Add me in too

XFX 8600GTS XXX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lightning_Scythe*


damn they're nuff nvidia ppl out there

Add me in too

XFX 8600GTS XXX


Your added!


----------



## Hersha

Add me
EVGA 8800GTS SLI'd


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hersha* 
Add me
EVGA 8800GTS SLI'd

Alrighty your in.


----------



## tomaskir

A little update here: got a second 8800GTS about 2 months from deejay1337, both 8800gts's are sold now tho and running a GTX260.


----------



## lastmemory

eVGA GeForce 8800GT 512MB SC


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tomaskir*


A little update here: got a second 8800GTS about 2 months from deejay1337, both 8800gts's are sold now tho and running a GTX260.


You still got your 7600GT? Do I leave it?

Updated list!


----------



## boonie2

Can you add my 2nd card for SLI ?? Thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boonie2*


Can you add my 2nd card for SLI ?? Thanks


Sure thing!


----------



## boonie2

Awsome group you have going here


----------



## Peroxide

Peroxide - eVGA GeForce 7900 GTO


----------



## i_pwn_u

how do i join .... anyway PNY 9800GTX @ Stock


----------



## mnishimura00

WOW! I guess you werent joking when you said updated daily! add me in for a 8800m GTS. or if that doesnt count... an 8800GTX.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated.

mnishimura00 whats your card brands?


----------



## tomaskir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


You still got your 7600GT? Do I leave it?

Updated list!


Got that running in my other rig still, and thanks a lot for updating me!


----------



## RapidFireGT

RapidFireGT - EVGA 8800GT 512 SC


----------



## Generaltso294

2 x XFX 7600GT in SLI baby. NVIDIA OR DIE!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Got you in now.


----------



## 98uk

I need updating.

I have

1 x 7600GS (stock)
1 x 8800gts 320mb (stock)
1 x 8800gt 1.1v VMOD 740/1820/1060


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


I need updating.

I have

1 x 7600GS (stock)
1 x 8800gts 320mb (stock)
1 x 8800gt 1.1v VMOD 740/1820/1060


Okay its updated thanks!


----------



## MeRcChRiS

Pny 8800gt 512 Oc


----------



## Anth0789

MeRcChRiS added!


----------



## MeRcChRiS

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## tensionz

PNY 8800GT 512MB still working fine for me.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tensionz* 
PNY 8800GT 512MB still working fine for me.









Another PNY 8800GT added!


----------



## mnishimura00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Okay its updated.

mnishimura00 whats your card brands?


the 8800gtx is evga.

the 8800m gts is... i dunno its in a gateway laptop. i guess its a reference design.


----------



## the_milk_man

-2 XFX 8800GT XXX Alpha Dog Edition in SLI

-EVGA 750i SLI FTW Motherboard

Nvivia chipset FTW!!!


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Got 1 of my new cards now ready for the other.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh* 
Got 1 of my new cards now ready for the other.

What is it? BFG 9600GT? Already have it on the list though.


----------



## Alby

I have an EVGA 8800GTX.


----------



## gbrilliantq

eVGA 6800GT
eVGA 8800GT - Until August.


----------



## Anth0789

Its all updated!


----------



## spazstic

Why not, GREEN MACHINE BABY!

Lets make ATI GREEN WITH ENVY!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spazstic* 
Why not, GREEN MACHINE BABY!

Lets make ATI GREEN WITH ENVY!

Your added!


----------



## pc478

xfx gtx280 owner here


----------



## Anth0789

pc478 added!


----------



## Nathan2007

XFX 8800GTS 'ere

320mb


----------



## Anth0789

Okay your added!


----------



## Acroma

Nvidia lover here.

XFX 9800GTX (G92) xXx edition


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acroma* 
Nvidia lover here.

XFX 9800GTX (G92) xXx edition

Okay added!


----------



## dr0matik

XFX 8600GT xXx Edition
Love it


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## RaZzY

Count me in to! nVidia FTW!


----------



## Slider46

GTX 260!

and....

7950 GX2 on my old machine!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

MSI NX7800GX2
eVGA 8800GTS 320


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks! Updated.


----------



## huntman21014

7900gt, soon to be 2x8800gs or gt


----------



## astreal2000

Please update mine,
2 x EVGA GTX 280 in SLi









Thanks alot!!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay! Its updated...


----------



## steverngallo

8800gt ftw


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks! Updated...


----------



## 21276

count me in!

currently running a 7600GT @ stock, BFG 8800GTS scheduled to arrive on friday (conveniently on payday, and 2 days before my 19th birthday...this is shaping up to be quite the series of bday presents







)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


count me in!

currently running a 7600GT @ stock, BFG 8800GTS scheduled to arrive on friday (conveniently on payday, and 2 days before my 19th birthday...this is shaping up to be quite the series of bday presents







)


I'm guessing the 8800GTS is a 512MB G92?


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


I'm guessing the 8800GTS is a 512MB G92?


nope in his sig says 640mb G80


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkGouki*


nope in his sig says 640mb G80










Okay thanks! Updated once again...


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Okay thanks! Updated once again...


Your welcome


----------



## 21276

yeah, im content with a g80. i bought it here on OCN actually.


----------



## UkGouki

^nice i was gonna get the g80 but it was Â£28 dearer than the g92 :-D


----------



## 21276

$130CAD shipped for g80 is pretty damn good. if i wanted to spend any more money (which when ithink about it i definatly could have afforded it lol), 8800GT's are going for 129.99 after MIR + shipping. but i figured, hey, why not support the OCN community and buy a second hand card? besides, the last BFG card i owned was an FX5500 and it ran like a kenyan lol.

needless to say, im pumped for this coming week, all my new stuff listed in my sig should arrive on Friday


----------



## boonie2

"Flatliner" pretty much describes that 7600


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


$130CAD shipped for g80 is pretty damn good. if i wanted to spend any more money (which when ithink about it i definatly could have afforded it lol), 8800GT's are going for 129.99 after MIR + shipping. but i figured, hey, why not support the OCN community and buy a second hand card? besides, the last BFG card i owned was an FX5500 and it ran like a kenyan lol.

needless to say, im pumped for this coming week, all my new stuff listed in my sig should arrive on Friday


Well for sure you will see a major difference between your 7600GT for sure.


----------



## 21276

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boonie2* 
"Flatliner" pretty much describes that 7600

this 7600GT has made me proud. it runs everything i throw at it (Crysis on med with *playable* framerates), and when i first got it i played a lot of BF2 (MAXED), this card was a HUGE jump from my previous card.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Well for sure you will see a major difference between your 7600GT for sure.









excitement


----------



## RodentOnAStick

add me!!!

8800gts 320mb


----------



## tester101

I'll Go for some ATI pwnage

EVGA 8800GT KO 512MB


----------



## Anth0789

Added both of you.


----------



## FpS-Sean

hm, i hope my poor cards can get in the list








2x sli 8600gts ssc 256mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FpS-Sean*


hm, i hope my poor cards can get in the list








2x sli 8600gts ssc 256mb


Sure your in!


----------



## Nefarious79

I want to represent the Gr33n army too.


----------



## ReoEagle

I be time traveling with spinach.
XFX 8800GTS 512 with a Zotac.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## bmoneyf4i

EVGA 8800GT Superclocked here.


----------



## dagger.tail

XFX 8800GT 512 Alpha Dog Zalman Edition. thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Crazy geezer

This green enough........


















I think so....

Add me to the list..

XFX GTX 280 XXX EDITION


----------



## Nefarious79

sweeeeet (jeremy clarkson voice)


----------



## Crazy geezer

I wanna get some green LED case fans.. rather than those originally blue but now clear fans..

gona green out


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy geezer*


This green enough........


















I think so....

Add me to the list..

XFX GTX 280 XXX EDITION


Thats awesome!







I like... Your in btw.


----------



## 21276

lol, just remembered i still have a BFG FX5500 OC...PCI 256mb!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


lol, just remembered i still have a BFG FX5500 OC...PCI 256mb!










Okay! Little update for ya.


----------



## Anth0789

Sorry guys but I wont be able to update starting from tomorrow until Monday August 4th because i'm going on a little trip so brb Monday to update.


----------



## BoostinIX

W00t! Count me and my EVGA 8800GT 512 SC in!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BoostinIX*


W00t! Count me and my EVGA 8800GT 512 SC in!


Your added!


----------



## 21276

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Okay! Little update for ya.











lol thanks! i think im one of the only ones on the list with an FX series listed







.

i dont use it anymore, and i have it sitting in the original box with original driver cd too...perhaps a good freebie for the Freebie thread...


----------



## Al plants Corn

I guess I should be added to this little list of your lol. I just purchased an eVGA 9800GX2 and my prior card was a eVGA 9600GT SuperClocked.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*


I guess I should be added to this little list of your lol. I just purchased an eVGA 9800GX2 and my prior card was a eVGA 9600GT SuperClocked.


Okay last updated of today. I'm going to be back on monday to update.


----------



## Swifty

Pick me! Pick me! I have an Asus EN8800GTS 512!


----------



## GreenLeaf

I would love to join! I have a Evga 8800GTS 320MB


----------



## Kodiak

PNY 8800GT 512Mb/XFX 8800GT 512Mb/XFX 7600GS 256Mb


----------



## Nefarious79

Green Machine sig code does not work







I tried playing around with it but no dice.

If they would cut drop the prices of the GTX 260 below the 4870 I would have a new graphics card.


----------



## Mobsta21

Im not on the list. Bfg TEch 8800gts 512 & Evga 8800gs


----------



## 1337guy

Please add me!
1337guy - PNY 6600GT


----------



## jizzleh2

yo i would like to join.. i run an evga 7900gt ko


----------



## Nlclock

Ey can i join?

Ive got a 790i mb and 2x 9800gtx


----------



## Takendown2

Asus EN8800GT 512MB
Edit*Plz Add me


----------



## 21276

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nefarious79*


Green Machine sig code does not work







I tried playing around with it but no dice.

If they would cut drop the prices of the GTX 260 below the 4870 I would have a new graphics card.



it didnt at first for me either, i had to change all the code to black text. then it just worked.


----------



## a1161979

Better add my new toy

MSI 9800GTX


----------



## charliemack

2x8800 gt Oc's!


----------



## tibor28

please add me too
Zotac geforce 260 gtx


----------



## Cupricreki

Go ahead and add me:
EVGA 8800 GTS 640mb

Also, looking to buy an identical card for SLI, PM ME!!!


----------



## Nefarious79

back to the one card vs. two dilema, thats tough.


----------



## amdcrazy01

pny 8800gt xlrb perfomance edchan 512mb


----------



## Blazing_Javelin

idk if the guy who started this is still adding but i have a XFX 8600 GTS


----------



## Mobsta21

Still haven't been added







. Please add me
Mobsta21- 8800gts 512 and 8800gs 384


----------



## MarineRevenge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blazing_Javelin*


idk if the guy who started this is still adding but i have a XFX 8600 GTS


he is, and doing a great job.


----------



## velociRaptor

I'm gr33n!

Very gr33n!


----------



## Anth0789

Finally back from my little vacation. Big update! And velociRaptor what exactly are you running as a video card instead of your joke GTX980


----------



## Coldnapalm

Coldnapalm - 8800 GTS 512


----------



## hairston630

Add me! 9800gx2 about to be 2 gtx 280's in sli (a third in the future).

hairston630 - 9800gx2


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks! Updated!


----------



## Votkrath

I would like to join if possible, but can you write GTX 280 since I'm getting a complete new rig, next monday. Or should you write 7600 GS now and update later?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Votkrath*


I would like to join if possible, but can you write GTX 280 since I'm getting a complete new rig, next monday. Or should you write 7600 GS now and update later?










Sure! Added for now. Do I remove your 7600GS?


----------



## DarkFox

Sign Me up.

DarkFox - PNY VCG86512GXPB-OC GeForce 8600 GT 512MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16


----------



## Votkrath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Sure! Added for now. Do I remove your 7600GS?


Nah, you can keep it like that until my new comp is up and running.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay! Little update.


----------



## WonderFunk

Throw me in there too, PNY 9800GX2


----------



## Anth0789

WonderFunk welcome to the club.


----------



## Votkrath

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
WonderFunk welcome to the club.









I didn't get a welcome.


----------



## iandroo888

add a eVGA GeForce 8800GTS 512MB (G92) to mine plz. thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


add a eVGA GeForce 8800GTS 512MB (G92) to mine plz. thanks


Okay your updated!


----------



## WonderFunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Votkrath*


I didn't get a welcome.










Welcome to the club!


----------



## CorporalAris

Stepped up 8600GT for 9600GSO 384 Dual Slot Edition


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorporalAris* 
Stepped up 8600GT for 9600GSO 384 Dual Slot Edition

Roger that! Fixed!


----------



## 5N1P3R

Evga 9800gx2 ^_^


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added!


----------



## KingsidePressure

If you would be so kind as to add me to the list (eVGA NVidia 8800GTS 512MB (G92)). Thank you.


----------



## kellygtp

PNY XLR8 8800gt 700/1800/950
EVGA 8800gt 700/1800/950
SLi


----------



## d3v0

eVGA 8800gt 512mb


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

XFX GeForce 9600 GT


----------



## wierdo124

Yikes, this is a huge club.







wonder if the Blue Crew will ever get this big.


----------



## Anth0789

Sorry for the delay I just got my Q6600 G0 and its ready to role









Updated by the way!


----------



## Checalov

Long Living nVidia!

GeForce 8400M G 128mb [896MB TurboCache]


----------



## TheSysX

Asus Nvidia 9800 GTX with Thermalright HR-03 GT (735-1125)


----------



## Anth0789

Okay list updated!


----------



## Fox_Smash

update me,now i have one 8800GT 512 XFX instead of two 8800GTS 320 in SLI.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fox_Smash* 
update me,now i have one 8800GT 512 XFX instead of two 8800GTS 320 in SLI.

Cool! Same card as me enjoy it.

Updated!


----------



## ChinMusic

Evga 7900 Gt Ko


----------



## Votkrath

Woohoo! You can remove the 7600 GS on me and just keep the GTX 280!


----------



## RPonstein

EVGA: e-GeForce 8600GTS 512MB


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks for info! Updated!


----------



## =Digger=

2 X EVGA 8800GTX in sig Rig
2 X EVGA 9800GT For folding


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


2 X EVGA 8800GTX in sig Rig
2 X EVGA 9800GT For folding



EDIT: What the hell it doesn't want to update anymore







It says the message is too short?


----------



## Swiftes

Please may i join?
Upgraded from a X1650Pro to my 8800GT(700/1750/2000) and loving every minute of it, this card overclocs like a beast!
I have a validation llink here:http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=401386


----------



## Anth0789

Sorry guys but for some reason the list does not want to update anymore. I keep getting a error when I want to update. :swearing:


----------



## Oondi

Pny 8800gt!! :d


----------



## mufasa99

And just when I was about to join the festivities. Hope this gets fixed.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mufasa99*


And just when I was about to join the festivities. Hope this gets fixed.


Yeah well it looks like the list can't be updated or changed.









EDIT: Looks like I managed some how to update.. I had to erase the gr33n Machine sig tag.


----------



## 21276

this is one MASSIVE group. Gr33n Machine FTW!


----------



## Delphi44

just step'd up my cards to BFG GTX 260 OC2's SLI'd


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Delphi44*


just step'd up my cards to BFG GTX 260 OC2's SLI'd


Updated! Thx.


----------



## klg1128

NVIDIA FTW!!







evga 8500GT......

for now!
9800gtx later!


----------



## Dukman

So how do I jump on this wagon train?

XFX GTX260 here.


----------



## Abu Som3a

8600gt.


----------



## freebeer

heya, I have a PNY 9600 GT 512MB


----------



## Anth0789

Will update when I can, But I got to figure out a way to fixed the list make it smaller or might even add it to Excel.


----------



## Anth0789

Fixed the list! Sorry if it looks more sloppy then before I had no choice since the formats were using to much space and caused errors.


----------



## UkGouki

hey anth you can edit out my 8800's and change it to a BFG9800gtx O/C + if possible cheers buddy i should have them either tomorrow or monday :-D just love the service ive had from BFG :-D


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
hey anth you can edit out my 8800's and change it to a BFG9800gtx O/C + if possible cheers buddy i should have them either tomorrow or monday :-D just love the service ive had from BFG :-D

Thanks its updated!


----------



## Norman Bum

Dual 8800 GT 1GB SLI

G33n Machine FTW!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Norman Bum* 
Dual 8800 GT 1GB SLI

G33n Machine FTW!

Added!


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Added!

for alll Nvidia 8/9/200 series gpu Owners and user check this out

http://www.nvidia.com/content/forcew...k/download.asp

nvidia have finally released the on GPU physx drivers and even a free game for us all + benchmarks Enjoy









cpuz 9800gtx all installed now running benchmarks oh and Physx is fugging awesome

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=403607

 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Gpuz

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8ah3a/








im happy with that @ all stock settings


----------



## Tricky

Update me pls









XFX GeForce GTX280 1GB


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## The_Rocker

*I need updating:*

The_Rocker - XFX 7600GT XXX / PoV 8800GTS 512 / 2 x Gainward Bliss 8800GTX in SLI / 2 x eVGA 9800GTX in SLI / 2 x Zotac GTX280 AMP's in SLI


----------



## xShishy

Hell yeah!
I have an 8800gt 512mb here.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated again! The Rocker you have the longest list of cards so far it make a space between.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

I have EVGA 7600gt, EVGA 8800GTS 640, and EVGA 8800GT SC, and right this moment some big red thing in my computer..


----------



## pig69

I have an EVGA 8800GTS 640MB OCing # in sig.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated...


----------



## xSeany

It's innnn my sig


----------



## Anth0789

Up!


----------



## Playapplepie

I run a 8500GT 512


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Playapplepie* 
I run a 8500GT 512

Added!


----------



## Csquared

8800GT with bios vmod @ 750/1875/2034

*edit. crap forgot i was already in here


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Csquared*


8800GT with bios vmod @ 750/1875/2034

*edit. crap forgot i was already in here


















Its alright everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## Truculent

9800GTX KO, 8600GTS, 8600GT, 7600GT All EVGA


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truculent* 
9800GTX KO, 8600GTS, 8600GT, 7600GT All EVGA

Okay added!


----------



## 64bitmania

I'm running two OC'd 9800 GTXs in SLI and BEASTING Crysis woot! I'll post 3DMark scores soon!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *64bitmania* 
I'm running two OC'd 9800 GTXs in SLI and BEASTING Crysis woot! I'll post 3DMark scores soon!

Nice! Added!


----------



## Gamer_Josh

I'm running: 2 EVGA GeForce 8800 Ultra Superclocked cards in SLI.

I have to say, they're still some beasts! And I'm lovin' em!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*


I'm running: 2 EVGA GeForce 8800 Ultra Superclocked cards in SLI.

I have to say, they're still some beasts! And I'm lovin' em!


Nice! Added!


----------



## JerseyDubbin

can you update mine...will have two 8800gt's in SLI tomorrow


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*


can you update mine...will have two 8800gt's in SLI tomorrow










Okay but what brand?


----------



## bi0sHoCK

Running 2 NVIDIA XFX 8600GT 1GB SLi Mode thinking about OC'in not sure.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bi0sHoCK*


Running 2 NVIDIA XFX 8600GT 1GB SLi Mode thinking about OC'in not sure.


And your up!


----------



## Acroma

not sure if it matters, but i also own a EVGA 256mb 8600 gts as a backup Ohh crap i melted my Vidcard /cry.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Acroma*


not sure if it matters, but i also own a EVGA 256mb 8600 gts as a backup Ohh crap i melted my Vidcard /cry.


It counts as an Nvidia card sure!


----------



## YOSHIBA

8800gts 512mb (g92)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YOSHIBA*


8800gts 512mb (g92)


Added!


----------



## ownage pancakes

9600gt


----------



## Anth0789

Your up!


----------



## xShishy

You put me down as an 8800GTS. I'm 8800GT







.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xShishy*


You put me down as an 8800GTS. I'm 8800GT







.


My mistake fixed!


----------



## Tzapone

Put me in too please!!!I own a gainward 8800GT golden sample
Thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tzapone*


Put me in too please!!!I own a gainward 8800GT golden sample
Thanks


kk! Up!


----------



## Neonz

I've got a BFG 8800GTS
My 1st actual awesome graphics card, I can play lots of games on all high settings!


----------



## Aboodilatif

me gots me a EVGA GTX 280


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## krytikul

I have a 9800GX2 from EVGA


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Saffah*


I have a 9800GX2 from EVGA


Your up now!


----------



## Cheezypoofs

Gots me a fancy EVGA GeForce 9800GTX+


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cheezypoofs*


Gots me a fancy EVGA GeForce 9800GTX+


I want my Cheezypoofs.









Added!


----------



## HaXXoR

I've got an old PNY 8500GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HaXXoR* 
I've got an old PNY 8500GT
















Up!


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Updated again! The Rocker you have the longest list of cards so far it make a space between.









Thats because I am an Nvidia FANBOI BRUV!

Had 3 nvidia boards in the past 18 months as well.


----------



## GDP

I consider myself a pretty hardcore nvidia fan, I bought my 8800GTS 640mb when it FIRST came out. I remember spedning like $600 on just the damn vid card XD evga ftw!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GDP*


I consider myself a pretty hardcore nvidia fan, I bought my 8800GTS 640mb when it FIRST came out. I remember spedning like $600 on just the damn vid card XD evga ftw!


One thing I hate most is when your card looses its value when you want to sell it. Your up by the way.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Hey all another one to add to the list: evga 8800GT 512mb Superclock


----------



## Anth0789

Your up!


----------



## porky

sorry guys , iv defected!!!







gone from green to mean!


----------



## huntman21014

Just rma'ed my 7900gt so you can remove that and I now have an 8800gs and 8800gts


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huntman21014*


Just rma'ed my 7900gt so you can remove that and I know have an 8800gs and 8800gts


Okay but which kind of GTS is it the G80 or the G92? What brands?


----------



## =Digger=

Added an XFX 9800GTX (512), single on a 680i (so I could fold on it too)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Digger=*


Added an XFX 9800GTX (512), single on a 680i (so I could fold on it too)


Nice! Added that.


----------



## huntman21014

They are evga 8800gs and a g80 bfg 8800gts oc 640


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *huntman21014*


They are evga 8800gs and a g80 bfg 8800gts oc 640


Thanks! Fixed


----------



## So3oL4Nu

Asus EN8800GTS 512mb !


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *So3oL4Nu* 
Asus EN8800GTS 512mb !









Okay your added!


----------



## lazyaxus11

EVGA 9800GTX+ here


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lazyaxus11*


EVGA 9800GTX+ here


Cool! Added!


----------



## NOT

BFG GTX 280/BFG 7900gtx/ XFX 7600gs/ Geforce 5200


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NOT*


BFG GTX 280/BFG 7900gtx/ XFX 7600gs/ Geforce 5200


Very nice! Your on


----------



## Spazghost

2x 8800 GT in SLI here


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spazghost*


2x 8800 GT in SLI here


Nice cards! Added to the list


----------



## RpR^

edit my

RpR^ EVGA9600GT KO

to

RpR^ 9800GTX+

plz

-out-


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RpR^*


edit my

RpR^ EVGA9600GT KO

to

RpR^ 9800GTX+

plz

-out-


Fixed!


----------



## unbreakable

update mine please









Nvidia Reference 8800GTS (G92) 512


----------



## sLowEnd

I'm not an nvidia user anymore

Please remove me


----------



## Anth0789

Okay list updated!


----------



## cpt_alex

How come I never saw this before..weird, anyways

I want in please







I got a PNY XLR8 8800GT 512

Alex


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cpt_alex*


How come I never saw this before..weird, anyways

I want in please







I got a PNY XLR8 8800GT 512

Alex


Now you know and your added!


----------



## 20Driver07

I'm in, Asus 8800gt


----------



## clbkdaz

I need updating....

EVGA 9800GTX KO 512MB


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

Hewlett-packard PNY 9600GT 512MB


----------



## Anth0789

List has been updated!


----------



## VincentJ

I have an EVGA 9800GTX+ .

GPU-Z verification is below.

Thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VincentJ*


I have an EVGA 9800GTX+ .

GPU-Z verification is below.

Thanks.


Cool! Added!


----------



## Cryptedvick

Add me two







cryptedvick 8800GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


Add me two







cryptedvick 8800GT


Finally the site i back online. Updated!


----------



## El Maestro

I just got my EVGA 9800GX2 for under €250,-, pretty good deal I think.
Now I have to wait for my other parts...stupid waiting...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *El Maestro*


I just got my EVGA 9800GX2 for under â‚¬250,-, pretty good deal I think.
Now I have to wait for my other parts...stupid waiting...


Nice! Added!


----------



## CodX

Got a new eVGA 9800GTX+ 512MB Superclocked

Current Overclocks are
802c,2052s,2462m


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CodX* 
Got a new eVGA 9800GTX+ 512MB Superclocked

Current Overclocks are
802c,2052s,2462m










Okay your added!


----------



## JEK3

EVGA 8600GT 512 Mb.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JEK3*


EVGA 8600GT 512 Mb.


Added!


----------



## Monst3r

add me realll soon!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monst3r*


add me realll soon!!


Okay but what card is it so I can add you in advance?


----------



## Monst3r

Sli 260s


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monst3r* 
Sli 260s

Okay what brands?


----------



## Droptone

o, Can i join
Asus EN9600GT 512MB


----------



## VCheeZ

Im back on the machine with a GTX 260


----------



## codibick

GeForce 8600GT 512MB/128-bit PROUD USER!


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated to date!


----------



## nasher27

eVGA GTX 280, loving it.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nasher27*


eVGA GTX 280, loving it.


Cool! Added


----------



## hitrun222

eVGA 8800GTS 512 (G92), couldn't live without it.


----------



## chilaXenBAmf808

BFGTech 9600 GT OC 512mb

Very impressive performance for a card that runs this fast and this cool and takes up only a single slot.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## xelakon

Point of View 8800GT 512MB
I have to buy me a^^
Maybe gtx280^^


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xelakon* 
Point of View 8800GT 512MB
I have to buy me a^^
Maybe gtx280^^

8800GT is good enough for now.







Your in!


----------



## msremmert

Gots me a GTX 260 SLi setup. Very happy with it.







Runs everything maxed out (including Crysis with 2xAA) at 1920x1200.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *msremmert*


Gots me a GTX 260 SLi setup. Very happy with it.







Runs everything maxed out (including Crysis with 2xAA) at 1920x1200.


Nice! Your in.


----------



## c00lkatz

I now have 2 x 8800GT 512MB in SLI. Much better than the 'ol 8600GT!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c00lkatz*


I now have 2 x 8800GT 512MB in SLI. Much better than the 'ol 8600GT!


Sure is! Added!


----------



## sulfoninchen

just installed a few days ago: PNY 9800GTX still fresh and not yet overclocked, but can't wait to


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Add me with XFX 8800GTX 630M SLi


----------



## Anth0789

sulfoninchen and Ecchi-BANZAII!!! added!


----------



## BSMohawk420

I'm sportin' a very reliable eVGA GeForce 7600GT.

A bit out-dated, I know, I know. But still, this little baby boasts very decent frame rates! I was able to play Mass Effect on near max settings and always kept it above 22 FPS, with an average of 29-31 FPS!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Luke-N

7800, 8800 Ultra 768


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luke-N*


7800, 8800 Ultra 768










Your added to the list.


----------



## Ducky

You know you wanna count me in.

BFG 7600GT OC


----------



## identitycrisis

BFG 8800gt OC, 7900GS, Go 7600 not to mention several others....


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated!


----------



## benfica101

Hi im up there, but i recently got another 9800GTX could you please put in SLI Leadtek 9800GTX+, Thanks


----------



## benfica101

Add 9800GTX SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Yeah yeah! Updated!


----------



## Drift0r

XFX 8500GT 512mb (for now)


----------



## error10

I probably have the oldest nvidia card around here. (GeForce FX 5500) It was laying around in my parts bin when I built my system so I used it instead of the onboard Intel graphics. Haven't tried to OC it yet...


















Edit: Actually that's not true. I have another even older nvidia card (GeForce2 MX 200) still sitting in the parts bin.


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated!


----------



## 21276

man you must have your hands full Anth0789...people are joining this on a pretty solid basis.


----------



## hellsaber1973

im currently running in my desktop a 8800 GT OC and then a 8400 gs in another computer and then a 5500 in another XD


----------



## Anth0789

Fast updated!


----------



## AOwpr

XFX 8800 GT 512MB.

And an EVGA 1337 PWNAGE Edition.


----------



## kajjeb

2 XFX 8800 GT 512 MB Alpha Dog Edition


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list.


----------



## klg1128

Got a new video card!

EVGA 9800GTX+

!!


----------



## excoracer

You can take me off the list now. Lol. Radeon HD4850 in my sig rig

Had geforce 8600GT


----------



## Optum

EVGA 8800 Ultra


----------



## Anth0789

List s updated!


----------



## chevymeister

Add me up, Galaxy 9600GT.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chevymeister*


Add me up, Galaxy 9600GT.


Up Up!


----------



## turmionkatilot88

Im gonna need an update within a couple of days, my XFX 9800GTX+ will be here by then.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turmionkatilot88*


Im gonna need an update within a couple of days, my XFX 9800GTX+ will be here by then.


Okay will add it now.


----------



## burning-skies

count me in EVGA 8800GTX, kinda old fashioned now but still a great card


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## DiGi-C

Just got me a pair of EVGA GTX 260's (will prob change for the 216core ones soon tho) please add me to the list


----------



## killerhz

killerhz 2x GTX 260's put me on the list...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DiGi-C* 
Just got me a pair of EVGA GTX 260's (will prob change for the 216core ones soon tho) please add me to the list









Your added!


----------



## Kelethar

Currently running an XFX 8800GT SLI'd


----------



## Nellys197

nVidia here baby!! First was Riva TNT 128, then GeForce 3 Ti 500, then FX 5600 Ultra (oops lol), 6800 GT (my fav), 8800 GTS 512 and tomorrow an eVGA 9800 GX2!!! wOOt!!


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## ElRyn

Two EVGA GTX 260 FTWs and a GeForce 7600 GS on an old machince I am still running.


----------



## migedith

Migedith

8800GTS 320 SLI


----------



## Anth0789

ElRyn and Migedith added!


----------



## =Digger=

Update please:

Added another 9800GT (too bad they won't TRI SLI) for folding


----------



## mothow

Add Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothow* 
Add Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You don't deserve to be added! Joke!! Your in for sure


----------



## BLAKIE33

Add me if you would please,
Own 8 X APG FX5500, 2 x ECS 512MB 8800 GT in SLi.


----------



## Anth0789

Added!


----------



## fatty35

Add me please, I have a 8800GS & a FX5200


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatty35*


Add me please, I have a 8800GS & a FX5200


And your up!


----------



## dcshoejake

OOH i wanna be in!! rofl 8800GT OC EVGA


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcshoejake* 
OOH i wanna be in!! rofl 8800GT OC EVGA

And your up!


----------



## mothow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
You don't deserve to be added! Joke!! Your in for sure









LMAO you got me at frist i started to get mad..lol Thanks Anth0789


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothow* 
LMAO you got me at frist i started to get mad..lol Thanks Anth0789









!


----------



## BLAKIE33

Thanks m8 done a great job of the thread.
And im amazed at how many Nvidia card owners are on this site,Therell be manymore of course but prob dont know this thread exists.
Added to my sig anyway,
1 rep+ for hard work also


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLAKIE33*


Thanks m8 done a great job of the thread.
And im amazed at how many Nvidia card owners are on this site,Therell be manymore of course but prob dont know this thread exists.
Added to my sig anyway, 
1 rep+ for hard work also


















to you to!


----------



## Mad Bomber

What about me? Soon to get a new one


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mad Bomber*


What about me? Soon to get a new one


Sure your in!


----------



## M4DM4N

Add me up


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M4DM4N*


Add me up










Your up!


----------



## azcrazy

what about me? ,add me up 8500 gt and 8800 gts


----------



## codibick

i am a NVIDIA user, i've got a 8600GT. please add me to the list. many thanks!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *codibick*


i am a NVIDIA user, i've got a 8600GT. please add me to the list. many thanks!


You were already added.







Updated!


----------



## Kilzon

Need an update:

Kilzon - 2x EVGA GTX 280 / 2x EVGA 8800GTS 512 (G92)


----------



## jcburchett

EVGA 8800GT Superclocked Edition... count me in!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Sanders54

List is getting way to long lol.
Keep it up Green team


----------



## burning-skies

iv just upgraded to SLI 8800GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *burning-skies* 
iv just upgraded to SLI 8800GTX









Nice updated!


----------



## bLinkZor

Hey can I join this club??


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bLinkZor*


Hey can I join this club??


As long its Nvidia!







Three way SLI GTX 260's it is nice!


----------



## kgd1

Count me in!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## hoth17

i got a new card, evga gtx 260 core 216 superclocked


----------



## Dobbie

eVGA 8800 GTS 512 (G92) Owner here, sign me up!


----------



## Stephan

Single XFX 9800GTX+, soon to be dubble







Count me in please.


----------



## Anth0789

Add 3 new members to the list.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

946 mad overclockers in the Green Machine as of 9-24-08.

399 members of the Red Tide, but they are probably beginning to catch up to us now that the 48XX cards are taking off.


----------



## AbyssEyes

May I apply to join you?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AbyssEyes*


May I apply to join you?










Sure thing!







Your added. Very nice rig you got by the way.


----------



## AbyssEyes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Sure thing!







Your added. Very nice rig you got by the way.









Thanks, built it 3 weeks ago, but it cost me a fortune.


----------



## blooder11181

please add the good old 6600gt -the best in is lifetime
asus extreme n6600gt 128mb pci-express


----------



## benko

i have nvidia 8800gts 512 oc

can i be in?


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!!!


----------



## Mikey976

im rocking a new GTX280, 8800gts 320mb, 8500gt 512mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikey976* 
im rocking a new GTX280, 8800gts 320mb, 8500gt 512mb

Added!!!


----------



## stan

Throw me in on this too!
Evga GTX280


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stan* 
Throw me in on this too!
Evga GTX280

And your up!


----------



## M4DM4N

need an update evga 9800gx2 running @ stock


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M4DM4N* 
need an update evga 9800gx2 running @ stock

Your updated!


----------



## johsnpack

Main system- Palit 280GTX+XFX 9800GTX tri-monitor setup. 7950GT in my server. Edit: Just thought I'd mention the 7950GT is an EVGA , the 9800GTX is an XFX.. sorry! How could I forget my- I'm gaming, do not disturb xfx door knob sign!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johsnpack* 
Main system- Palit 280GTX+EVGA 9800GTX tri-monitor setup. 7950GT in my server.

Nice added!


----------



## johsnpack

I messed up my specs on above post, the 9800GTX is an XFX and the 7950GT is the EVGA, sorry!


----------



## VeRiTaS TeLLeR

i have an Nvidia 8600 GT
please add me in the list


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks, List updated now.


----------



## xSykotiKx

2x 8800 GT's


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xSykotiKx*


2x 8800 GT's


Nice setup! Added!


----------



## harmo777

1x 8800GT @ Stock


----------



## FooFoo

one 8800GTS 640 @ 648/1566/1008


----------



## SLI_Maniac

2x 8800gt's SLI 700/1700/1100 EVGA


----------



## MarineRevenge

I didn't realize i could add more than 1 of my nvidia cards here :O..

Add the EVGA 7600GS 256 MB version, and Gigabyte FX 5700 Ultra to that list.

You can see there was a period where i was an ATi user







(X800XT ftw!!!)


----------



## Nepalese

Me!!!

XFX XXX Ed. GTX 260 in SLI


----------



## ChinMusic

Change mine to EVGA 8800 GTS KO!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChinMusic* 
Change mine to EVGA 8800 GTS KO!









Which 8800GTS? G80? G92? 320MB,640MB, or 512MB?

Updated by the way.


----------



## johsnpack

I also still have unused, but functional 7600GS pci-e and FX5200 agp cards as well, but prob not count because not using them heheh! I traded a 7600GT for the GS so a friend could have a bit more power. For non-functional cards I have a geforce2 mx 400 and a tnt2 pro carcass! Although I think I could resurrect the tnt card if I bothered.....


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *johsnpack* 
I also still have unused, but functional 7600GS pci-e and FX5200 agp cards as well, but prob not count because not using them heheh! I traded a 7600GT for the GS so a friend could have a bit more power. For non-functional cards I have a geforce2 mx 400 and a tnt2 pro carcass! Although I think I could resurrect the tnt card if I bothered.....

They still count thats if they work. Added them. Thanks.


----------



## litho

oh add me I have a EVGA 8800GTX, EVGA 6800GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *litho* 
oh add me I have a EVGA 8800GTX, EVGA 6800GT

Added!


----------



## tehpwn4ger

i run an evga 8800gt ko


----------



## -iceblade^

remove me please... I'm going to be selling my 8800GT...


----------



## ChinMusic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Which 8800GTS? G80? G92? 320MB,640MB, or 512MB?

Updated by the way.

G92 512 MB


----------



## HalfKazt

Sparkle Cool-Pipe 3, 8800GT...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HalfKazt* 
Sparkle Cool-Pipe 3, 8800GT...

Your already on.







Updated though.


----------



## The_Rocker

My green history is looking healthy


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


My green history is looking healthy










Yep your still have the most Nvidia cards around here I guess.


----------



## aryuautku

Seems good,seems good...
Free bump for the big and gr33333n machine!
By the way,anth,any new cards for you soon?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aryuautku*


Seems good,seems good...
Free bump for the big and gr33333n machine!
By the way,anth,any new cards for you soon?


Nope not yet only after I get a new case ill probably get the GTX 260 Core 216 or something.


----------



## Krushchev

EVGA 9600GT

for me


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krushchev*


EVGA 9600GT

for me


Your up and green!









Welcome to OCN by the way.


----------



## Krushchev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Your up and green!









Welcome to OCN by the way.

Wow, fast reply!
oh, and thanks


----------



## ArchCorsair

What exactly is the grean machine?


----------



## -iceblade^

a group showing owners of nVidia cards (and i think fans of nVidia). As you own an nVidia card, you should be able to join


----------



## CrazyNikel

Got me 1 Evga 9800GTX SSC and 1 Evga 9800GTX+


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## UkGouki

got my christmas orders in ill be going tri sli on an evga or asus 780i mobo will let you know nearer the time :-D at the mo still the same :-D


----------



## darthspartan

Yo i run evga 9800gx2 nvidia 4ever


----------



## quakermaas

ok ...
I guess I should join the club.

My first computer was a packard smell(bell) p4 1.5 with an ati 7000(a top rig for its time.Paid 1000 uk pounds..lol).after that my GFX cards have all been nvidia.

GF3 ti200(lovely heatshinks)..GF4 ti200(6 months before I got it run right : ( ), 5700 ultra(good card),
5900ge((gamer edition) crap from asus..bad bad over clocker,unless old drivers were used) ,

7600gt sli (filled a very small space in time..but I learned a lot about sli) and

8800 gts(I am still very happy with this card).

I have no problem with ati cards, it just seems like when I am in the market for a new card, nvidia is the forerunner at that time.


----------



## HomicidalTripod

9800 gtx+ owner here.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quakermaas*


ok ...
I guess I should join the club.

My first computer was a packard smell(bell) p4 1.5 with an ati 7000(a top rig for its time.Paid 1000 uk pounds..lol).after that my GFX cards have all been nvidia.

GF3 ti200(lovely heatshinks)..GF4 ti200(6 months before I got it run right : ( ), 5700 ultra(good card),
5900ge((gamer edition) crap from asus..bad bad over clocker,unless old drivers were used) ,

7600gt sli (filled a very small space in time..but I learned a lot about sli) and

8800 gts(I am still very happy with this card).

I have no problem with ati cards, it just seems like when I am in the market for a new card, nvidia is the forerunner at that time.



Okay but which cards you own now? Just the 8800GTS?

Updated the list for now.


----------



## quakermaas

yes 8800 gts and will be for a while


----------



## 69x69

I'm now officially *GREEN !!*

I've moved over from the red camp and so far things are OK. Having to learn how to use Riva Tuner is the only hemorrhoid...

Currently zippin' along with my 8800GTS 512 G92.

LEE


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *69x69* 
I'm now officially *GREEN !!*

I've moved over from the red camp and so far things are OK. Having to learn how to use Riva Tuner is the only hemorrhoid...

Currently zippin' along with my 8800GTS 512 G92.

LEE

Welcome to the green side now.









Added by the way.


----------



## A_N_T_H_O_N_Y

I run a Palit GeForce 8800GT Super+1GB. Sign me up.


----------



## SoccrSnipe

eVGA 9800GT long time nVidia fan, wonderful card. Hopefully upgrading to another green soon, add me in.


----------



## Anth0789

Both of you added.


----------



## total90

BFG GTX 260 OCX Owner Here


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *total90*


BFG GTX 260 OCX Owner Here










Nice card! Added!


----------



## SpeedDevil

2x XFX 8800 GT Alpha Dog
8400 M GS
6600 GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpeedDevil* 
2x XFX 8800 GT Alpha Dog
8400 M GS
6600 GT

Added to the list!


----------



## almighty15

HELP GUY'S









http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/3943...ml#post4665693


----------



## marlborored100

Hello all


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marlborored100* 
Hello all

I guess you want in! Added then.


----------



## thE_iyE

EVGA 9800GT (x2 on SLI)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thE_iyE*


EVGA 9800GT (x2 on SLI)


Nice pair of cards! Added...


----------



## gam889

I have loke I just checked and you took out my XFX 8800 GTS 640mb from my list of nvidia cards.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gam889*


I have loke I just checked and you took out my XFX 8800 GTS 640mb from my list of nvidia cards.


You were never added!







Now you are.


----------



## aryuautku

Hey anth...Ever thought of folding?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aryuautku*


Hey anth...Ever thought of folding?


Nope I dont got the time.


----------



## Metal425

Hail the Green Machine!


----------



## aryuautku

Hail it for your life.


----------



## Metal425

Sure thing. ^^


----------



## pLuhhmm

yo! EVGA 9600GT 512mb


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## Mr.GoodCat

eVGA 9800gtx+ ssc, and 8800gt sc


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.GoodCat*


eVGA 9800gtx+ ssc, and 8800gt sc


Nice cards! Added.


----------



## almighty15

2 BFG 8800GT's in SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
2 BFG 8800GT's in SLI

Okay your up and on.


----------



## KaiZ51

EVGA 8800GT 512MB Superclocked.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## kilrbe3

This thursday I'll been even greener! (in my pc, not my wallet)









2 eVGA GTX 280's in SLi










Change me from 9800GX2 to the 280's please, thnx


----------



## Norman Bum

Upgraded to an EVGA GTX 260









Core Clock: 652 
Shader Clock: 1405 
Memory Clock: 1204

Temps: around 70C on Load with a 65% fan speed.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

eVGA 9800 GTX+ 740 MB DD3 RAM.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


eVGA 9800 GTX+ 740 MB DD3 RAM.



Huh? you got a linky to your GPU i got a bfg 9800gtx + oc and its only 512mb ram thought that was the reference for all of them


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
Huh? you got a linky to your GPU i got a bfg 9800gtx + oc and its only 512mb ram thought that was the reference for all of them









Has to be 512MB! Can't be its 740MB checked online... Hmm









Updated though!


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Has to be 512MB! Can't be its 740MB checked online... Hmm









Updated though!


I'm sorry, its 512 MB, my GPU Clock is 740 Mhz.
Whoops.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
I'm sorry, its 512 MB, my GPU Clock is 740 Mhz.
Whoops.

Oh okay!


----------



## neobloodline

I got a EVGA GTX260/216 vanilla and a EVGA 8800GTS320

Forgot I also own a notebook with a 8400m gs lol


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neobloodline* 
I got a EVGA GTX260/216 vanilla and a EVGA 8800GTS320

Forgot I also own a notebook with a 8400m gs lol


Okay your added to the list.


----------



## Deathbyalfonzo

I got a 8600GT OC 512mb

^.^


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deathbyalfonzo*


I got a 8600GT OC 512mb

^.^


Thanks added!


----------



## yasha32

i got an Asus 7600GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yasha32*


i got an Asus 7600GT


Okay your up!


----------



## dhrandy

For the Desktop I have a XFX 7600GT XXX Edition. Please don't flame me for my avatar, it's for my HTPC. I use it more than my desktop.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dhrandy*


For the Desktop I have a XFX 7600GT XXX Edition. Please don't flame me for my avatar, it's for my HTPC. I use it more than my desktop.


Okay fixed!


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Fix me pl0x, I've had 8600GT, 9600GT and now currently 8800GTS G92


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12* 
Fix me pl0x, I've had 8600GT, 9600GT and now currently 8800GTS G92









Okay updated you.


----------



## dmx439

9800gtx and two 9800gtx+ in tri sli it is possible? help please


----------



## marleyforprez

It seems like people are putting a mix of what cards they currently run and have run in the past, so here are mine from newest to oldest:

eVGA GTX 260 Core 216 >> Galaxy 8800 GT >> eVGA 8800 GTX >> eVGA 7950 GT KO

Was thinking about switching to red for this build, but the step-up program, excellent customer service, and high quality that eVGA offer seem keep me coming back. I'm looking forward to ~90 days when I step up from the 260!


----------



## Anth0789

Nvidia list updated!


----------



## Dudeson169

I have the PNY GeForce 8500 GT at 700/1427/500 & a EVGA GeForce 7100 at stock







dont laugh it all I got haha


----------



## xToaDx

I've got an eVGA 8800GT, and an eVGA 8800GTS 320MB.


----------



## Lazman1

2 eVGA GTX 260 core 216
just got these today and i love these cards


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## catawalks

Throw me on the list, I'm currently running a GTX260 and an 8600GT in one machine, 8800GS, another 8600GT and a 6600 in the other machine. Multiple monitors FTW.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catawalks* 
Throw me on the list, I'm currently running a GTX260 and an 8600GT in one machine, 8800GS, another 8600GT and a 6600 in the other machine. Multiple monitors FTW.

Okay your up and added!


----------



## Ryy

Just got my 2nd evga 9600gt for my first sli set-up!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryy*


Just got my 2nd evga 9600gt for my first sli set-up!










Grats, Your Added!


----------



## wufuhimself

evga 9800 gx2 (recert and i love it)


----------



## onlycodered

You can change my entry to EVGA 9600 GSO 384MB.


----------



## conor-w

add me GTX 260 overclocked to 600/1300/1100


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list.


----------



## brian1337

I have a 9800GTX. I might get GTX260 SLI or maybe more 9800's
It runs stable at 800/2000/1200. Usually idles at the mid 30's. On full load, can get to mid 60's on a hot day.
GPU-Z Validation


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brian1337*


I have a 9800GTX. I might get GTX260 SLI or maybe more 9800's
It runs stable at 800/2000/1200. Usually idles at the mid 30's. On full load, can get to mid 60's on a hot day.
GPU-Z Validation










Your added!


----------



## blooder11181

add another 
xfx 9600gt (O.C.) 512mb ddr3 pv-t96g-yhq4 
plus a little o.c.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8nbem/

http://www.xfxforce.com/ecms.aspx/07.../9600_GT_3.JPG


----------



## FaceCannon

evga 8800 gts 512


----------



## Anth0789

Updated thanks!


----------



## pez

I would like to add that I just purchased a XFX 9800GT 512MB and I still have a Xmidia 6600LE 256MB lying around.


----------



## Anth0789

Your updated...


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Ah, don't forget my 9800GTX+ hehe!!
gags


----------



## lukex

Im in! EVGA GTX260 216SP SC and a 8600GT 256MB


----------



## Clox

Bfg gtx260 oc sli 730/1533/1200


----------



## [email protected]

I have a GeForce 7800OC at the moment


----------



## Anth0789

Okay list is updated.


----------



## l4n b0y

wow, major props on keeping this updated, i was sitting right next to the guy who started this whole thing.. [NUC] R4v3N, wow, that was a while ago..


----------



## Mercenary

I have XFX 8800GT 512MB XXX Edition 
Count me in







.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mercenary* 
I have XFX 8800GT 512MB XXX Edition
Count me in







.


----------



## dan0964

Oooo me me!


----------



## Tator Tot

You can sign me up for my recent purchase, I got a EVGA 9600GSO 768mb GDDR3. Gonna buy a second and SLi.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## /Ben

I haz to joyn too !!1! @ 7950GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Ben*


I haz to joyn too !!1! @ 7950GT

















Again you lolz!


----------



## dagnisaun

i switched to ati does that mean my name gets rmoved


----------



## olio

I own a 8800GTS 640Mb DDR3 and plan on getting a 280GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dagnisaun* 
i switched to ati does that mean my name gets rmoved

Yes since you dont have a nvidia card anymore.


----------



## linskingdom

Got a 9600GSO for vmark reference machine.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linskingdom*


Got a 9600GSO for vmark reference machine.


Alright!


----------



## brian1337

Not to be picky, but you posted:

Quote:



brian1337 - EVGA 9800GTX+ 512


I just have the regular 9800GTX (not +)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brian1337* 
Not to be picky, but you posted:

I just have the regular 9800GTX (not +)

Fixed!


----------



## mr. biggums

8600m gt and a 8800 gt


----------



## rocklobsta1109

just got in my EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 from step up.....


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*


just got in my EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 from step up.....










Okay but which cards do I remove or leave?


----------



## denimdragon

fresh 3 day old EVGA 8600 GTS SSC


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denimdragon* 
fresh 3 day old EVGA 8600 GTS SSC

Up and added.


----------



## scottb75

When you get around to it I'm now using GTX 280 SLI (one from EVGA and the other from XFX)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottb75* 
When you get around to it I'm now using GTX 280 SLI (one from EVGA and the other from XFX)

Yeah its done. Thanks!


----------



## Tator Tot

Anth, Nice avy man!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Anth, Nice avy man!

Thanks, Its from Death Note by the way.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Thanks, Its from Death Note by the way.









I know, its L. (Series should have ended after his death an Light getting hit by a truck. )


----------



## NUM3ERZ

Got a BFG GTX 280


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NUM3ERZ*


Got a BFG GTX 280


Okay your up!


----------



## Rab1t_K1ll3r^

8800GTX and of course ITS OVERCLOCKED


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rab1t_K1ll3r^* 
8800GTX and of course ITS OVERCLOCKED
















What brand is it? Updated for now.


----------



## Rab1t_K1ll3r^

EVGA i believe it came with a dell so thats my best guess


----------



## Anth0789

Alright fixed!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Updated, I got 9600GT SLI right now... looking forward to GTX 290 SLI (possibly Quad SLI)


----------



## Locool676

Update for me. 
Pumping a MSI 9600GSO and an EVGA 8600GT now


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## Locool676

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Its updated!


Awesome.


----------



## FenixFlame

Evga gtx260


----------



## cas_moreno

Msi nx8800gts 512m oc


----------



## Anth0789

Both of you added.


----------



## blooder11181

please remove my 8800gts 
its dead 
home made 2pin energy connector for 80mm fan touch my card (the black wire i think)

but tomorrow goes rma -i hope.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay fixed.


----------



## caraboose

caraboose-GTX280, 8800gt,8800gt

Currently I have an eVGA GTX280, in the past I've had two 8800gt in SLi, Might be buying one of them back because I fell in love with it.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


caraboose-GTX280, 8800gt,8800gt

Currently I have an eVGA GTX280, in the past I've had two 8800gt in SLi, Might be buying one of them back because I fell in love with it.


Okay so you have 2 x 8800GT's but not in SLI right?


----------



## iamrawr

I got a 7800gt!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iamrawr*


I got a 7800gt!


Your added to the list.


----------



## Wiremaster

8800gs, woot.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 
8800gs, woot.

Your up and green.


----------



## RahaMies

Could you update your list with me and my GTX 260 (more info in rig sig)?


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Monkey92

I gots me an MSI NX8800GT 512MB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


I gots me an MSI NX8800GT 512MB










kk your up.


----------



## DirectEffekt

I've got a Gigabyte 9800GX2 W00t


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DirectEffekt*


I've got a Gigabyte 9800GX2 W00t


Okay well your on now.


----------



## wufuhimself

i got a gtx 260 sir! add that to my list, you can take the 9800gx2 off, i sold it.


----------



## Yonnie

i have 2 EVGA 9800 GTX+ SSC's in SLI

nVidia FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks both of you updated!


----------



## error10

You can update me. I finally got rid of the "Still Legendary" FX 5500 and got an EVGA 8800 GT.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay your updated.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Remove my 7600GT for a 8800GS. Also keep 8800GT.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
Remove my 7600GT for a 8800GS. Also keep 8800GT.

Okay!


----------



## Tator Tot

Hey, Delete my 9600GSOs, they are gone, I have a (G80) 8800GTS 640mb


----------



## Saix225

Saix225 - EVGA 9600 GT SSC Edition
Thank you.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated thanks!


----------



## Super Fly

So...
It was either the 3870 or 9600GT...I GOTS 9600GT 'COURSE !


----------



## Anth0789

Super Fly added.


----------



## SharkFin

I gots me a 9800gtx+ after I got a bad 4850.

It is amazing


----------



## eureka

Well, sold my 7950GT, bought a 7300LE and now I've got a 9800GTX+.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Dukman

A few changes here.

Two machines now. One with a7950GX2 and the big machine with GTX260 SLI.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dukman* 
A few changes here.

Two machines now. One with a7950GX2 and the big machine with GTX260 SLI.









7950GX2...
























I'm sorry, but I love Nvidia and all (Cept there Chipsets and stupidity with rebranding)

But come on...you can seriously tell me you bought that....j/k bro. No foul, but really. I saw that thing in action for about 5 minutes and I wanted to shoot myself.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dukman*


A few changes here.

Two machines now. One with a7950GX2 and the big machine with GTX260 SLI.










Okay your updated!


----------



## kimosabi

Well, i got some Nvidia stuff in there. XfX 9800GTX and a P5N-D 750i mobo. Can i join?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Well, i got some Nvidia stuff in there. XfX 9800GTX and a P5N-D 750i mobo. Can i join?










Sure thing your up!!!


----------



## spyros07

put me in....xfx 8800gt alpha dog xxx


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spyros07*


put me in....xfx 8800gt alpha dog xxx


On the list!


----------



## Poseiden

I have an EVGA 8800 GT KO edition


----------



## maximus7651000

I'm currently running a BFG GTX 260 OCX MAXCORE.


----------



## Anth0789

Poseiden and maximus7651000 added to the list.


----------



## sabermetrics

Evga 9800 gtx+ sc+


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


Evga 9800 gtx+ sc+


Your up!


----------



## tat2monsta

just got a BFG OC GTX280 today


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tat2monsta*


just got a BFG OC GTX280 today










Nice card! Updated.


----------



## hamocidal

Xfx 7900gt here


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hamocidal*


Xfx 7900gt here










Cool! Thanks added to the list.


----------



## Geekspeak411

Gtx 280, bfg


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geekspeak411*


Gtx 280, bfg


Welcome to the forums! You might want to post in the New Members section.







Your on the list enjoy.


----------



## slickwilly

I presently own an Evga 7950gt ko bios flashed to sc status my 7950gt ko sc got shorted out when a heat sink fell on to it during around of OCCT testing, I am eagerly
awaiting the arrival of my Evga GTX 260 core 216 sc tracking number says 11-12-2008.
Almost forgot I ordered my card on Sunday 11-09-2008 and paid 299.99 usd. there was a 10 usd.
rebate and when I checked back on Monday morning the price was 302.99 usd. I guess I just missed the price hike!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list!


----------



## UkGouki

new gpuz validation

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/28693/

9800gtx+


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
new gpuz validation

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/28693/

9800gtx+

Two 9800GTX+ in SLI? Or just a single?


----------



## FaceCannon

anyone feel like giving away a gtx280? for free!?!?!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaceCannon* 
anyone feel like giving away a gtx280? for free!?!?!










can you wait 2 years?


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Two 9800GTX+ in SLI? Or just a single?


single for now still just added new verification because im on a new motherboard my old verification would show my old board xD


----------



## Solertia

Count me in!







I currently have an EVGA 8800GTS SSC, and just ordered an EVGA GTX280 SSC!


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks it updated.


----------



## SLI_Maniac

Can you change mine? I switched things up a bit. (Both EVGA)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SLI_Maniac* 
Can you change mine? I switched things up a bit. (Both EVGA)

Fixed!


----------



## Inuzukakiba2

EVGA 9600 GT Extreme OC


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## Deism

GTX 260 in my rig, 1 for now, hopefully 2 in the future.

I own ATI cards too though, hope that's not mutiny :O


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deism* 
GTX 260 in my rig, 1 for now, hopefully 2 in the future.

I own ATI cards too though, hope that's not mutiny :O

At least you have one Nvidia.


----------



## Krame

9800GT here.


----------



## my77stang

add me to the list ladies, card is in my siggy


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated thanks.


----------



## Datdudegil

w00t! We do be having:

7950GX2 1Gb
7800 Go
6600 GT 128Mb

Addification, Plzkthx.


----------



## 20Driver07

can i had other computers that i've built and are in my house?


----------



## huntman21014

huntman21014, now with 2 9600GT's


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *20Driver07* 
can i had other computers that i've built and are in my house?

If they are Nvidia sure.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *20Driver07*


can i had other computers that i've built and are in my house?


yep i have my kids pc my main pc and my spare all in here









kids = sli'ed 7600gt's my spare is sli'd 7900gtx's my main is single 9800gtx+ going sli at christmas


----------



## dreadlord369

8800 gtx here! If only my phenom 9500 didnt bottleneck it.....


----------



## Anth0789

dreadlord369 added!


----------



## 20Driver07

Well then in that case, I still have my 8800gt, and my sisters bf has a 9800gt


----------



## Jprone

Asus EN8800 GTS 512 MB


----------



## NITRO1250

Add me.

eVGA 8800 GTX Super Clocked edition


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## jcburchett

I'd like to get on the list... GPU-Z in signature... and here's some pic-proof! http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h2...t/PC/Proof.jpg


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated.


----------



## Takkei

eVGA nVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512mb

OC'ed to 761/1043/1091 MHz
(GPU Clock, Memory, Shader)


----------



## STDSkillz

In the sig


----------



## Anth0789

Both of you add thanks.


----------



## Dudeson169

Hey I got rid of my PNY 8500 GT and now I have a PNY XLR8 9800 GT 1 GB version


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dudeson169*


Hey I got rid of my PNY 8500 GT and now I have a PNY XLR8 9800 GT 1 GB version


Okay your updated!


----------



## LiquidHaus

add me!
lifeisshort117 - SLI XLR8 8800GT/EVGA 750i FTW


----------



## LDK_Unjusted

lol ok
LDK_Unjused - GTX 260 core 216, an 8600 GT an 8800 gs 8400 gs and a 6150 on my lappy


----------



## LDK_Unjusted

oops didnt put the bands so ill re post it
LDK_Unjused - EVGA GTX 260 core 216, XFXan 8600 GT an ASUS8800 gs, BFG 8400 gs and a 6150 on my lappy


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LDK_Unjusted* 
oops didnt put the bands so ill re post it
LDK_Unjused - EVGA GTX 260 core 216, XFXan 8600 GT an ASUS8800 gs, BFG 8400 gs and a 6150 on my lappy









You could of just edited your post instead.









Updated!!!


----------



## jtypin

Just ordered my EVGA 9600GSO add me up?









Jtypin - eVGA 9600GSO 384MB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtypin*


Just ordered my EVGA 9600GSO add me up?









Jtypin - eVGA 9600GSO 384MB


Alright your up.


----------



## Rajb1031

hey hey green machine!!!

Rajb1031 - EVGA 8800GT


----------



## Anth0789

Up and added!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Just an update, I no longer have the GTS 512, BFG GTX 260 Maxcore now ;]


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Just an update, I no longer have the GTS 512, BFG GTX 260 Maxcore now ;]


Okay your updated.


----------



## BigFan

Add me








BigFan - BFG 8800GTS 512


----------



## Slappa

Please remove me, Sold/Am selling all my Nvidia Cards


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## 20Driver07

I have a 3rd card to add. A 6600 128mb


----------



## dcshoejake

add meh 9600GSO 320mb


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## jtypin

Add me a second card









Jtypin - GeForce FX 5200 128


----------



## adventfred

add me 8500gt


----------



## jtypin

They made 1GB 8500s? haha


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Added a GTX 260 core 216 to mah arson!


----------



## 2lowSniper

Had 8800GT's in SLI. Now have 8800GTX's for a Tri Sli setup & will always be a team Green only member.


----------



## jerome16v

Have this card for a while now, will soon be updated.

Jerome16v - EVGA 8800 Ultra SC

Greetz


----------



## DraganUS

Have two 8800 GT`s [EVGA | BFG]


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated for now.


----------



## jtypin

Anth this must take up a good couple hours of you're day







haha


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtypin*


Anth this must take up a good couple hours of you're day







haha


Yeah I spend most of my time on OCN posting and updating.


----------



## jtypin

Could be worse, you could NOT







be on OCN amd just be in a corner crying i guess


----------



## Karasu

formerly had an old nVidia GeForce FX 5500 OC. With my new rig I'm building I'm gonna be grabbing a 9800 GTX 512 MB card and eventually running two in SLI >:] Count me in bro! nVidia all the way!


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

1044 members as of 10-25-08. Wow.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


1044 members as of 10-25-08. Wow.


Wow thats a lot.







Thanks for the count +1.


----------



## wiggy2k7

I havn't got my BFG 8800GT now..... ive upgraded to a

EVGA GTX260 Core 216 Superclocked Edition

Can you update me please

EDIT... i almost went team red with a HD4870 1GB but im glad picked the GTX260


----------



## Karasu

Thanks for the add to the list. I'll let you know if my cards change.









With 'em I fly, without 'em I'd die, nVidia for Life!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiggy2k7* 
I havn't got my BFG 8800GT now..... ive upgraded to a

EVGA GTX260 Core 216 Superclocked Edition

Can you update me please

EDIT... i almost went team red with a HD4870 1GB but im glad picked the GTX260

Yeah your updated now.


----------



## mnishimura00

wow... this is probably the only thread that gets updated daily.

anyways, i no longer use an 8800gtx, i moved on to a 9800gtx+ a while back. still chuggin with the 8800m gts in my laptop though.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnishimura00*


wow... this is probably the only thread that gets updated daily.

anyways, i no longer use an 8800gtx, i moved on to a 9800gtx+ a while back. still chuggin with the 8800m gts in my laptop though.


Okay your updated!!!


----------



## jtypin

I just ordered a SPARKLE GeForce 6600 256MB from Ebay. It is broken, does it still count?







I think i just like buying old junked up cards for 5$.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtypin*


I just ordered a SPARKLE GeForce 6600 256MB from Ebay. It is broken, does it still count?







I think i just like buying old junked up cards for 5$.


Its still a Nvidia card so it counts I guess.


----------



## jtypin

Awesome







well that ends my paypal's spare change.


----------



## El Toro Libre

2x PNY nVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512 mb


----------



## mason

I have an 8600GT, you can add me to the list.


----------



## Anth0789

Green machine updated!!!


----------



## zhevra

Sign me up, 9800 gtx.

Heres and old pic but it all i got

http://s218.photobucket.com/albums/c...t=DSCN0583.jpg


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zhevra*


Sign me up, 9800 gtx.

Heres and old pic but it all i got

http://s218.photobucket.com/albums/c...t=DSCN0583.jpg


Your up!


----------



## YuR!34

Please change my cardnotification .....i am currently having a xfx 8800GTS 320Mb.......lolz.....next step is upgrading mobo and cpu ^_^ cause now i am getting backdropped by my cpu....so that is the first thing with mobo that has to change to benifit fully options of my gpu....

thnx for changing

and let the list of us greenies be bigger by the day...show the red tide that green will stand ground ^_^


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YuR!34*


Please change my cardnotification .....i am currently having a xfx 8800GTS 320Mb.......lolz.....next step is upgrading mobo and cpu ^_^ cause now i am getting backdropped by my cpu....so that is the first thing with mobo that has to change to benifit fully options of my gpu....

thnx for changing

and let the list of us greenies be bigger by the day...show the red tide that green will stand ground ^_^


Its changed!


----------



## jtypin

New avatar Anth?
I see what you did there.


----------



## zhevra

Thanks for adding me : )


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtypin*


New avatar Anth?
I see what you did there.


Yeah!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zhevra*


Thanks for adding me : )


No problem!


----------



## EVGA MAN

I have 2x EVGA 8800GT's in SLI! They are the SC versons.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVGA MAN*


I have 2x EVGA 8800GT's in SLI! They are the SC versons.


Added!


----------



## jtypin

Newegg was all like, "lol we delayed you're gpu!"


----------



## Starbuck5000

SLi Evga 9800GTX's with voltmods and triple slot cooling if it makes a difference.


----------



## Soulclaimer

Count my ol' G92 8800GTS in.


----------



## Anth0789

Both of you added.


----------



## Blizzie

Edit mine please.

I now have a EVGA GTX 260 along with the 7600 GT now


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blizzie*


Edit mine please.

I now have a EVGA GTX 260 along with the 7600 GT now


OKay last update for tonight! Going to bed


----------



## Tator Tot

Aw...but I wanted you to add my brand new 7900GS, 8600GTS, and 8800GTS 512mb All EVGA


----------



## KusH

Single EVGA 9800 GTX+

soon to be Tri-SLI


----------



## 20Driver07

I have another 2 cards to add. There not running in a tower yet. But they should be soon. A 7900gs, and a 6200


----------



## DaMirrorLink

DaMirrorLink - GeForce 6100/soon to be GeForce 8600GTS


----------



## Anth0789

Big update!


----------



## rush340

EVGA 9800 GTX+


----------



## flak4

2x 9800GT SLI OC


----------



## Anth0789

rush340 and flak4 added.


----------



## mason

I just ordered my 4850, so you can take me of the list.


----------



## 20Driver07

Thanks man


----------



## Cali

Well, I had an 8600GT. Then found myself with a 4850 for $120 for a week, and finally I couldn't resist this one after reading the reviews on the new drivers for the GTX 260 216, I got me this for $199 at Frys.

BFG's GTX260 216 OCX...and I gotta say, this thing's a beast. I think I'm going to slowly adjust into Core i7


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## sabermetrics

I've got:

EVGA 9800 GTX+ SC+
Asus 8800GS
Asus 7950GT


----------



## jtypin

What a pretty bunch of cards saber


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
I've got:

EVGA 9800 GTX+ SC+
Asus 8800GS
Asus 7950GT

Your updated to date!


----------



## WAZZ UP

Iz have:

2 x Inno3D 8800GT SLI
1 x BFG 8800GTS OC
1 x Zotac 8600GT
and
1 x PNY 7600GTgt


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WAZZ UP*


Iz have:

2 x Inno3D 8800GT SLI
1 x BFG 8800GTS OC
1 x Zotac 8600GT
and
1 x PNY 7600GTgt











Your added.


----------



## jtypin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WAZZ UP*


Iz have:

2 x Inno3D 8800GT SLI
1 x BFG 8800GTS OC
1 x Zotac 8600GT
and
1 x PNY 7600GTgt



















??

Kidding, but really 4 8xxx cards and one 7600 that's awesome 0_0


----------



## MrMason

I've got 2 8800GT's OC'd in SLI. Going to upgrade to some 260's for christmas =)


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## gamer11200

I have EVGA Geforce 7600GT SSC 512MB AGP


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## jtypin

Anth why did you change you're avatar back? The one now is depressing


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtypin*


Anth why did you change you're avatar back? The one now is depressing










Fine ill put back the other one then.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Fine ill put back the other one then.











The santa suit one is the best Anth, keep it.


----------



## jtypin

Yay


----------



## KusH

Just recieved another evga 9800gtx+ if u would be so kind to add that on for me.

*** Expected Tri-SLi before 2009 ***


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Upgraded to an MSI GeForce 8600GTS

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=455766


----------



## AIpha

I have a EVGA 9800 GT


----------



## Aubs 9800GX2

Using Asus EN9800GX2


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Damn, I ran 3DMark03, with the 6100, 1027

with the 8600, 17054 O_O


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## tindolos

I've added another 8800GTX!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tindolos*


I've added another 8800GTX!










Cool! Updated you.


----------



## Inuyasha1771

I owned a 3870X2 for a couple month,s now that I've sold it and come back, I'm staying green. I feel more safe in grass opposed to fire.

2x 8800GT cards, I plan to guy 2x 9800GTX+ cards soon as well, and fold on them ALL


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771*


I owned a 3870X2 for a couple month,s now that I've sold it and come back, I'm staying green. I feel more safe in grass opposed to fire.

2x 8800GT cards, I plan to guy 2x 9800GTX+ cards soon as well, and fold on them ALL


Okay but what brands are they anyway? And they are not SLI right?


----------



## phatman81

New to this forum, but i have a set of EVGA 8800 ULTRA's in SLI on my rig if that qualifies...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phatman81*


New to this forum, but i have a set of EVGA 8800 ULTRA's in SLI on my rig if that qualifies...


Welcome to the forums! Your green!


----------



## halifax1

I have a PNY 8600GTS! It's fantastic but not really, but still!


----------



## Skaoiboy

PNY Geforce 9600GT and Quadro4 900XGL


----------



## blooder11181

please add gigabyte geforce 7600gs 256mb ddr2 AGP8X
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zybcf/


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## mnishimura00

I just got my second 9800gtx+ for sli. so that means 2 x 9800gtx+ and an 8800m gts.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mnishimura00*


I just got my second 9800gtx+ for sli. so that means 2 x 9800gtx+ and an 8800m gts.


Updated!


----------



## N2Gaming

Sign me up please. I have a Leadtek Winfast px6600td 256 mb, 2x 8600GTS 512mb & a 9800GT OC 512 in the works... who know's I may end up with two 9800's ...


----------



## Duesco

May as well...one EVGA 9600GT.


----------



## Anth0789

Last update for tonight!


----------



## N2Gaming

Thanks, I just put the green machine tag in my sig


----------



## theking

Just joined -







8800gtx and the NVIDIA CM Stacker 830 Tower - My machine is definitely GR33N!


----------



## j0z3

Change me!!!

BFG 8800gt OC


----------



## urgrandpasdog

sign me up, 2x ZOTAC 9800GTX AMP! edition cards in SLI


----------



## evilspongebob72

count me in...7600gt


----------



## Anth0789

Nvidia list updated!


----------



## hokk

Ecs 9800gt


----------



## iandroo888

add eVGA GTX260 216-Core to mine please


----------



## JTR679

JTR679--EVGA 8800 GT Superclocked Edition, soon to be EVGA GTX 260 Core 216


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## Delphi

Delphi - BFG - GTX 260 OC


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Delphi*


Delphi - BFG - GTX 260 OC


Updated you!


----------



## BlackOmega

Sign me up chief! 9600GSO's in SLI....for now......Ill soon have another rig with my old cards 6800's


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*


Sign me up chief! 9600GSO's in SLI....for now......Ill soon have another rig with my old cards 6800's










Last update of the night! Out!


----------



## jacksknight

Jacksknight-BFG GeForce 8800 GTS EE OC 640MB


----------



## brandon6199

brandon6199 - BFG GeForce 8800 GT 512 MB


----------



## Biatch

Nvidia is the best!


----------



## jtypin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *biatch* 
nvidia is the best!









qft


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated!


----------



## tusku

Add me.

For my XFX 9800GT


----------



## TheDark

nVidia EVGA 8800 GTS 640MB / XFX 7900 GS 256MB


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## TheDark

Awesome job with the list. Haha.


----------



## 86ONE

Mine's a MSI GTX 280 OC

Got it for $504 from MSY before the economic crysis, lol.


----------



## rtop2

Me 9800GT


----------



## dark_eternal_knight

ASUS 7300GS with Turbocache...

HARDCORE!!!

(anything vaguely gamey was costing me too much so i went to a local computer fayre and picked it up for Â£3/$5)


----------



## RyanRacer48

nvidia FTW


----------



## Anth0789

The list is updated!


----------



## airdraft

hey update me to a EVGA 9800GX2 1GB


----------



## weebeast

i got a MSI 9800GX2


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the Nvidia list!


----------



## MyPhoneNumberIs

Can i join, I dont have my laptop yet but it has a 8800m GTS


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyPhoneNumberIs* 
Can i join, I dont have my laptop yet but it has a 8800m GTS

Sure your up!


----------



## Damen57

I've got an 8400GS!


----------



## RAFFY

Add me RAFFY SLI GTX260's


----------



## RefinedCausality77

EVGA 8800GT here. My first real 'gaming' card. I just get whatever is best at the time, and I'm not loyal to either side (8800GT in the case of a year ago). My only ATI card that's in a rig right now is a crappy 3650 512mb DDR2.

But I doubt I'll be retiring my 8800GT anytime soon.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## dakpyro525

hey would i see a huge difference downgrading from a 4870X2 to a 9800GX2?
im on 1920 x 1200 res.

Or would i be better off selling the 9800GX2 or trading it for something else?


----------



## justarealguy

Sold my 8800GTS 512 (G92). Picked up an EVGA GTX 260.

Kindly edit it please


----------



## 3volvedcombat

Raep Tastic List my EVGA GTX 260/8800gt/8400gs/7950gt raep so


----------



## 3volvedcombat

WE are Green Machine!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3volvedcombat* 
Raep Tastic List my EVGA GTX 260/8800gt/8400gs/7950gt raep so

Dude your up!


----------



## quaaark

Am I allowed to join? I've got a NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420.


----------



## 3volvedcombat

Bla so many peps1


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quaaark* 
Am I allowed to join? I've got a NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420.









Its Nvidia so sure.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quaaark* 
Am I allowed to join? I've got a NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420.









Wow, that card is vintage. I haven't seen one of those in years. Is it VGA or the rare PCI version?

I found a review of it from 2002 here.


----------



## quaaark

It's VGA I believe.. I don't think it comes in PCI form

Just for kicks, here's a GPUZ image









This thing has lasted me for 6 years now. NVIDIA sure makes quality stuff.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quaaark* 
It's VGA I believe.. I don't think it comes in PCI form

Just for kicks, here's a GPUZ image









This thing has lasted me for 6 years now. NVIDIA sure makes quality stuff.

mine is better
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/csfb2/


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated!


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


List is updated!


No its not.

Sold my 8800GTS 512 (G92). Picked up an EVGA GTX 260.

Kindly edit it please


----------



## RoddimusPrime

eVGA 8800GT


----------



## z0d14c_m45t3r

hi this is my first post and heres my graphics card 
9600 gt 512 mb
the next post will have more details


----------



## z0d14c_m45t3r

We Are Gr33n Machine
__________________________________________________ ______________
*CPU*
Amd 4200 @ 2.681 ghz
*Motherboard*
Abit NF-M2PV
*Memory*
Gingle 4 GB (2x2GB)
*Graphics Card*
9600 gt @ 787/1950/1132
*Hard Drive*
Samsung 7200 160 GB WD 7200 500 GB Seagate 7200 160 GB
*Power Supply*
Thermaltake 450 watt
*Case*
Thermaltake RS-101
*CPU cooling*
stock cooling
*StockOS*
Windows XP Home x32
*Monitor*
Philips 200 WS 20"


----------



## Anth0789

Last update for today!


----------



## punceh

MSI 9800gtx+

ati 4850 and 4870 card kinda pwn the affordable nvidia cards right now but NVIDIA FTW


----------



## TFL Replica

*Gainward 8800GT 512MB* in my main rig. 
*BFG 7600GT OC 256MB* in secondary. 
*NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go* in work laptop.


----------



## blooder11181

my msi 8800gts oc 512mb (rma) is going to be 9800gtx
in less 15days gpu-z


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

i run an 9600gt with accelero s2


----------



## BinaryBird

I am currently running a XFX 8800 GTS 640Mb. I also owned a XFX 6600GT in the past.


----------



## Anth0789

Big update! Ill probably remake the banner for this club.


----------



## Anth0789

New banner made by me!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
New banner made by me!









Looks good. Have you considered a new sig tag?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
Looks good. Have you considered a new sig tag?

Like? Can't do much with the sig tag.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Like? Can't do much with the sig tag.

Like a smaller, simpler version of the banner.


----------



## Dylan0is0here

I have.. PNY XLR8 8800GT 512, and a Galaxy 8600GT 512


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
Like a smaller, simpler version of the banner.

Like the one in my sig?
*We Are Gr33n Machine*


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan0is0here* 
I have.. PNY XLR8 8800GT 512, and a Galaxy 8600GT 512

Your up!


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Like the one in my sig?
*We Are Gr33n Machine*


I meant like a small nice looking image instead of just text. I can make one if you like.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
I meant like a small nice looking image instead of just text. I can make one if you like.

You can make one but there is no point since we can't put images in our sigs anyway. Only links.


----------



## blooder11181

to celebrate i o.c. my 9600gt
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9zha5/


----------



## JackNco

Sign me up, Zotac 9600GT (soon to be a pair as soon as I have the cash)

John


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JackNco*


Sign me up, Zotac 9600GT (soon to be a pair as soon as I have the cash)

John


Okay your signed up!


----------



## jtspectra2

sign me up gtx280's SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtspectra2*


sign me up gtx280's SLI


Up!


----------



## underdog1425

I replaced my 8800gts 640mb with the xfx 9800gtx+ in my sig...I need editing!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *underdog1425*


I replaced my 8800gts 640mb with the xfx 9800gtx+ in my sig...I need editing!










Your updated!


----------



## javier

Sign me up! 
PNY XLR8 9800gt 1GB
with my brandy new Scythe Musashi cooler


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *javier* 
Sign me up!
PNY XLR8 9800gt 1GB
with my brandy new Scythe Musashi cooler









And your added to the list.


----------



## goobergump

Too bad I have the best nvidia card out there.

EVGA 7600GT... put me at #1 baby!

_

is that Light? where did you get that avatar pic Anth?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goobergump* 
Too bad I have the best nvidia card out there.

EVGA 7600GT... put me at #1 baby!

_

is that Light? where did you get that avatar pic Anth?

Yes its light from Death Note got it from a site with full of death note avatars.


----------



## Lumpiia

Add meh to teh Gr33n machine!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lumpiia*


Add meh to teh Gr33n machine!










Added!


----------



## zelix

Add me man!

EVGA GTX 280


----------



## UkGouki

got my 9800gtx+ back from rma brand new revision A2 >> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2scmw/

works perfect no more hard lockups or crashes during games or 3d mark


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## dookieboy

Just got a new XFX 9800 GT 512mb card, love it and kicking it green! Please, add me to the list.


----------



## redmonster13

BFG 9800GTX+ , XFX 7800GT, MSI 6800Ultra

Sign me up!!


----------



## OfficerMac

Msi gtx 260 896mb


----------



## linskingdom

Added another 9600GSO for my kid's rig last night.


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks its updated!


----------



## htaed

Hey, can I join? I have a 7600gt.


----------



## dcshoejake

**UPDATE**
8800GS 320mb
GTX 260 core 216 Superclocked Edition 896mb


----------



## jarble

xfx 8800gt and 9600gso


----------



## HothBase

DELL
*nVidia Riva 128ZX 8MB*
OEM
*nVidia Riva TNT2 Vanta 16MB*
Asus 7100/T
*nVidia GeForce2 MX 32MB*


----------



## KusH

Installed another evga 9800gtx+ today w00t


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Installed another evga 9800gtx+ today w00t










3d mark 06 benchmark? im getting a 780i evga mobo with 2 more 9800gtx+'s for christmas hopfully







wanna see what i could get score wise xD


----------



## Deism

Think you could update me on your Gr33n Machine list?

Got 2 GTX 260's now instead of 1


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deism* 
Think you could update me on your Gr33n Machine list?

Got 2 GTX 260's now instead of 1









Sure your updated!


----------



## STN71190

I need to be updated as well, no more 9800GX2. I have a GTX 280 now.


----------



## CL3P20

CL3P20:

* XFX 780i
2x EVGA 8800GS/SC's : vmod'd on water
@ 878mhz core / 2268mhz shaders/ 2060mhz mem*

Also have a *EVGA 8800GTS 320MB*, and a *XFX 8800GT 512MB*


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated!


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
3d mark 06 benchmark? im getting a 780i evga mobo with 2 more 9800gtx+'s for christmas hopfully







wanna see what i could get score wise xD

w/ my q6600 runnin @ 3.9ghz and my 9800gtx's overclocked to 820/1250/2040 i got a 3dmark06 score of 18365 and in vantage i get P16230 and a gpu score of 17342 if that helps u out any.

the f4cked up thing about it is i still only get 45fps in gta 4, it blows my mind. lol


----------



## CL3P20

Wowzerz..meh GS's in SLI + Q6600 @ 3.6ghz, beat your GTX SLI by 100 points.. 
http://www.hwbot.org/result.do?resultId=801255
*- you need help tuning that setup a bit?*


----------



## KusH

i dunno i do have some **** runnin in the background when i do my tests like steam rockstar's social club irc winamp xfire and my g15's programs that could be hindering it by a bit considering they all take up some processing power which would make my score lower. also mind u the vantage score i gave was w/o physx enabled on my gfx cards... with physx enabled i hit over 20k on vantage


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


w/ my q6600 runnin @ 3.9ghz and my 9800gtx's overclocked to 820/1250/2040 i got a 3dmark06 score of 18365 and in vantage i get P16230 and a gpu score of 17342 if that helps u out any.

the f4cked up thing about it is i still only get 45fps in gta 4, it blows my mind. lol


its because gta 4 cannot use sli i get 45fps on a single bfg9800gtx+o/c with my q6600 @ 3.6ghz with only 2gb of system ram on xp lol

do a crysis benchmark run with tri sli you should be able to near enough max it at 1680x1050 res and get 60+ fps









another good game benchmark to run is devil may cry 4 i get 100+ fps @ 1920x1080p it also reads the cpu overclock


----------



## jdub

I have 2 8800gtxxx alpha dog 512's


----------



## DaisukeJP

update me to plz =)


----------



## Anth0789

Update for today!


----------



## Slyr7.62

If you'd like, when you get a chance you can add me to the list with a GTX 260.

I also still have a running FX 5200, FX 5900SE, FX 5950 Ultra, & 6800 GT, lol.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62* 
If you'd like, when you get a chance you can add me to the list with a GTX 260.

I also still have a running FX 5200, FX 5900SE, FX 5950 Ultra, & 6800 GT, lol.









Pretty long list of cards but your added.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Pretty long list of cards but your added.










Thnx. My first GPU(before the 5200) was an ATI 9700 AIW, don't tell anyone. (It's also still running, in a PC for HT purposes).


----------



## DaisukeJP

my very first nvidia card was a 7600GS AGP lol..
it costed me 160euro's back then..

still got it in box somewhere hehe


----------



## judasdoh

yay for nvidia









im in my first club thing! woot


----------



## Anth0789

Nvidia list updated for today.


----------



## Eastrider

Can I enter?









SLI Point of View 8800GT 512MB - OC'd 670-Linked-1010


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eastrider* 
Can I enter?









SLI Point of View 8800GT 512MB - OC'd 670-Linked-1010

Sure your the last update for today!


----------



## Johnny Utah

With 8800gt's so cheap, being green is easier than ever. $200 and an sli mobo gets you gtx 280 levels of performance.


----------



## Zippit

I'm in... I have 2 x 8800 GTS 640MB


----------



## samfreese

1x8800GTX OC


----------



## Anth0789

Well im updating for now will be back to update for late tonight.


----------



## denn_is

EVGA 9800GTX+ (810-1944-1167)
CLOCKS
can i get too please


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *denn_is* 
EVGA 9800GTX+ (810-1944-1167)
CLOCKS
can i get too please

Your the last update for today!


----------



## Darkwaddi

I now have my 8600GT in sli :O what a performance increase.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## h3llkill3r

256MB BFG 8600GT OC Here









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/27rkb/


----------



## X1L3D

EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 SC.


----------



## Anth0789

ITs updated!


----------



## spyros07

Update me..... With eVGA GTX260 Core216 SC Edition


----------



## Anth0789

Updated again!


----------



## lolhax

Sign me up!

E-VGA 8800GTS 512. Highly satisfied customer here







($110 Re-cert @ Newegg!).


----------



## Anth0789

Gr33n Machine list updated and last for today.


----------



## wierdo124

still have the ol' 8800


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 







still have the ol' 8800

Nothing to be ashamed about it runs most games fine.


----------



## BLADEY

2 7900GT's and 6200

Nvidia all da way









(hd 4870 soon tho......


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*









still have the ol' 8800


Hey... I'm still using the 7600gt...

you don't understand I CRY myself to sleep sometimes









(already on list)


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated!


----------



## nemesis82

can i join ^_^ EVGA 9800 GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nemesis82*


can i join ^_^ EVGA 9800 GT


Yeah your added.


----------



## nemesis82

thank you thank you very much


----------



## kwanghyun

i just got a EVGA 8800GTS 512mb G92 for $65!!!! add me!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kwanghyun*


i just got a EVGA 8800GTS 512mb G92 for $65!!!! add me!!!


Wow nice deal! Added!


----------



## Swazi88

hmmmm Evga GTX 260 Core 216 Super Clocked, good enough to join ? :$ or must i add more power to be a part of the BEAST!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swazi88*


hmmmm Evga GTX 260 Core 216 Super Clocked, good enough to join ? :$ or must i add more power to be a part of the BEAST!


Your up and added!


----------



## boostinsteve

I have joined the green side also. 2 EVGA 9800gt's in SLI.


----------



## Anth0789

boostinsteve added!


----------



## Fusion Racing

If you could, can you add XFX 7800GT and MSI 7600GT to my XFX 8800GTS


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## k3yb0arD

Nx8600gts


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k3yb0arD*


Nx8600gts


Up and added to the list.


----------



## Cryptedvick

please update me to asus 8800GTS 512


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


please update me to asus 8800GTS 512










Your fixed!


----------



## sav5716

I gots an EVGA GTX 260.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Add me please







MSI N9800GT-OC and a 7200LE


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated again.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kwanghyun* 
i just got a EVGA 8800GTS 512mb G92 for $65!!!! add me!!!

lol, beware of the force(the force of powerful hardware).


----------



## aravi_992

i have a gigabyte 9800gtx+ 1GB


----------



## Extreme Newbie

EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 (SLI)


----------



## sLowEnd

Zotac 8800GT


----------



## Anth0789

Nvidia list is updated!


----------



## Tr1tium

Hi, Just wanted to add myself to the list!

2x XFX 8800GT's (XXX edition) in SLi









Both are running at 700/1750/975 (just to play it safe) and will soon be bios flashed to 1.1 volts for further overclocking.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tr1tium*


Hi, Just wanted to add myself to the list!

2x XFX 8800GT's (XXX edition) in SLi









Both are running at 700/1750/975 (just to play it safe) and will soon be bios flashed to 1.1 volts for further overclocking.


Added!


----------



## PolishNProud

Evga 9800 gtx+ sli


----------



## Anth0789

Updated fast again!


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Evga 7800gtx


----------



## Anth0789

Happy New year! Updated for year 2009!


----------



## Yukss

all my nvidia cards:

fx5500
fx5700LE
6800gt
9600gt
9800gtx
gtx260 oc

IÂ´M Not nvidia fanboy.. i just like the best.. and the BEST or the BEAST is NVIDIA XD


----------



## sfdxsm

bfg 9800gtx oc


----------



## xhamanx

GO GREEN!

BFG 9800GT OC 512mb


----------



## Tator Tot

So I ditched my 7900GS, 8800GTS 512, and my 8600GTS for some money. Strike those from my card list. (Raising money for AM3, New 780a board, and a GTX 260 55nm 216sp)

All I have left is my 8800GTS 640 (A few issues and in RMA thats why I have the 2900Xt in for now)


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## squall325

my cards:
Sparkle 6200LE
Inno3d 6800GT
Inno3d 8600GT
Inno3d 9800GT


----------



## majakone

Sign me up please - 2-EVGA 8800GT 512 MB {G92}


----------



## DumbASS

Ive got 2x EVGA 8800GT SSC in SLI and lovin it.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated for today!


----------



## The_Rocker

I need updating, heres my updated entry:

The_Rocker - XFX 7600GT XXX / PoV 8800GTS 512 / 2 x Gainward Bliss 8800GTX in SLI / 2 x eVGA 9800GTX in SLI / 2 x Zotac GTX280 AMP's in SLI / *2 x XFX GTX280's in SLI*


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


I need updating, heres my updated entry:

The_Rocker - XFX 7600GT XXX / PoV 8800GTS 512 / 2 x Gainward Bliss 8800GTX in SLI / 2 x eVGA 9800GTX in SLI / 2 x Zotac GTX280 AMP's in SLI / *2 x XFX GTX280's in SLI*


Updated you! Thanks for using my format makes things much easier.


----------



## Crooksy

add me up 8800GS xxx ed


----------



## EmerilLIVE

Haven't updated mine in a while, SLI GTX 260's


----------



## Anth0789

Green machine updated!


----------



## bs6851

Please add me single EVGA GTX 260 core 192


----------



## Anth0789

Added and updated!


----------



## Bartmasta

Me pl0x

PALIT 9600 GT Sonic version 1GB


----------



## click here

*raises hand* me too!

EVGA 8800 GTS 320 
EVGA 9800 GTX+


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for tonight.


----------



## Drift0r

Just upgraded a few days ago. EVGA 9800GT 512MB







You'll see it's a big improvement from my old card.


----------



## Microsis

Upgraded to EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 55nm. Wow that's a mouthful... err handful?


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for tonight!


----------



## Ice Dingo

You can add me to this









Ice Dingo - MSI 9800GT OC 512MB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ice Dingo*


You can add me to this









Ice Dingo - MSI 9800GT OC 512MB


Yep your added.


----------



## noobdown

Anth0789, sorry to let you know i have switched to ati.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


Anth0789, sorry to let you know i have switched to ati.


Aw!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Aw!









To let Anth know, I am now rocking 2 EVGA 8800GTS 640's.

Haven't updated sig rig yet.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
To let Anth know, I am now rocking 2 EVGA 8800GTS 640's.

Haven't updated sig rig yet.

Okay your updated...


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

upgraded to SLI evga 260s 216 cores awile ago. just never posted the update.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa* 
upgraded to SLI evga 260s 216 cores awile ago. just never posted the update.

Its Fixed!


----------



## JadedFloridian

Sign me up!









JadedFloridian - 2x 9800GT SC (SLI)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian* 
Sign me up!









JadedFloridian - 2x 9800GT SC (SLI)

Your added and the last update for today.


----------



## iTenEight

Pretty sure I posted. Don't see name on list.

iTenEight - eVGA GTX 280 FTW


----------



## blair

My Media PC Runs a nVidia 8600GTS

does this count?

my main rig is however ATI (hides)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blair*


My Media PC Runs a nVidia 8600GTS

does this count?

my main rig is however ATI (hides)


As long as you have a Nvidia card it counts.


----------



## GSkillz

eVGA GTX 280
702/1511/1169


----------



## Anth0789

Fast updated!


----------



## wsLy

XFX GeForce 9600GT 512MB

That is currently in my system.


----------



## Magius

add please

XFX GeForce 8400GS 512MB


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Aww just missed the update.

Anyway I now have a EVGA GTX 260 SSC 55nm.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
Aww just missed the update.

Anyway I now have a EVGA GTX 260 SSC 55nm.









Fixed!


----------



## trimmer1

you can add me EVGA GTX 260


----------



## Lazman1

update me i have 3 gtx 260 core 216's now =D


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazman1*


update me i have 3 gtx 260 core 216's now =D


Nice!!! Updated!!!


----------



## denn_is

Evga 9800GTX+ ( 810/1944/1167 )


----------



## Starman27

I'm running a GTX 260 core 216


----------



## noname

Mind updating me to an eVGA GTX280 SSC?


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## Roksta

EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 and a EVGA 6800 Ultra


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roksta* 
EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 and a EVGA 6800 Ultra

Your added! Welcome to OCN by the way.


----------



## simfreak47

I have a Gr33n Machine. 1x eVGA GeForce 7600GS..

In a Crossfire motherboard


----------



## Jakester136

O O can I join!
I have 2x BFG TECH 9800GTX OC


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for tonight and last.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazman1*


i have 3 gtx 260 core 216's now =D


Have fun! lol.


----------



## Izvire

6600GT/7600GT/8800GT


----------



## desairs

desairs- BFG GTX280


----------



## Anth0789

Forgot to say its updated by the way!


----------



## Tator Tot

Strike my 8800GTS 640's from the list. I'm selling them. But I will have a green machine again.

I just don't know what yet. But its gonna have Intel Nvidia for sure.


----------



## psycho12345

8600Gt for my first card, now two awesome EVGA 8800GTS 512 in SLI, rocks all my games


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated next to your name Tator Tot I put - ????

Just for now...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Okay updated next to your name Tator Tot I put - ????

Just for now...


It'll work for now
















Selling my crap. And probably gonna get a Phenom II Dragon System.

Then an i7 SLi setup.

If you want, I have an 8400gs just not running right now. Its in my drawer. And I have all my other cards I had before (8800GTS 512 / 8600GTS / 7900GS ) running in friends and family machines.

They all got Nvidia GPUs for Xmas.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
It'll work for now
















Selling my crap. And probably gonna get a Phenom II Dragon System.

Then an i7 SLi setup.

If you want, I have an 8400gs just not running right now. Its in my drawer. And I have all my other cards I had before (8800GTS 512 / 8600GTS / 7900GS ) running in friends and family machines.

They all got Nvidia GPUs for Xmas.









Okay ill add those anyway.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Okay ill add those anyway.

Rock on Anth, technically all those EVGA cards are in my name anyways.


----------



## DesertRat

Could ya edit mine?

I don't have some of those cards anymore, and only 1 nvidia card currently in an operational rig.

I own: an eVGA 6800 128MB Vanilla AGP, eVGA 7600GT pci-e, BFGtech 9600GT pci-e, and a Biostar 6600 Joker PCI-e(256MB GDDR2) now.

Thank you


----------



## RevZ

Let me innnnnn, i don't want to be wandering inbetween two camps!







Besides, ATi = cake, and as we all know, the cake is a lie









1x Sparkle Riva TNT2 M64 (old server lmao) *AGP4x*
1x Club3D GF4 MX440 *AGP8x*
1x ASUS 6800NU (opened pipelines) *AGP8x*
1x XFX 6800GS *PCIe*
1x XFX 9600GT Alpha Dog Edition *PCIe*
Soon either a 9500GT DDR3 aswell, or (if i can get one) another 9600GT Alpha Dog, OR a 9600GSO


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks its updated!


----------



## weebeast

Could you edit mine?

Sold my 9800GX2 and i will receive my GTX 260 215 55nm thursday


----------



## Royaltramp

I'll join









1GB GTX280









-Matt


----------



## Anth0789

Green machine updated!


----------



## Dante_son_of_sparda

Just joined









XFX 9800 GT 512MB

Jot me down please


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dante_son_of_sparda* 
Just joined









XFX 9800 GT 512MB

Jot me down please

Added!


----------



## Guamon

Add me please.

BFG 8800GT OC 512MB

Thanks!!!


----------



## twostepbehind

EVGA GTX295 On the way.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## xah420

sli bfg 8800gt oc2's


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xah420* 
sli bfg 8800gt oc2's

Added!


----------



## ciorty11

Add me please! 
leadtek 9800GX2 @600/2000mhz(stock)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ciorty11*


Add me please! 
leadtek 9800GX2 @600/2000mhz(stock)


Added! You dont see too often any Leadtek brands! I use to have one though a Leadtek 8600GT.


----------



## blooder11181

please remove the 9600gt and 6600gt
and add asus en8800gts 320mb
its new 65€
gpu-z and o.c. soon


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## doorbell

New to these forums and new to Team Gr33n.

Just switched over from an ATI X1950XT to an EVGA 55nm GTX260.

Great upgrade for me.

Go Gr33n!


----------



## Anth0789

Fast update!


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

i now own a evga gtx 260 core 216


----------



## blooder11181

here it is 
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/98uhg/


----------



## Anth0789

Last update for today.


----------



## 21276

can almost add an EVGA 9800GTX+ to my list, its shipping right now and should be here on wednesday.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
can almost add an EVGA 9800GTX+ to my list, its shipping right now and should be here on wednesday.

Its added!


----------



## hi7of3of2hi9

I'm in for the Gr33n ~
Just upgraded to GTX 280








cheers~


----------



## Anth0789

Last update of the night!


----------



## KmK

I just got a reg EVGA GTX 280 and it OC's like a beast


----------



## scarletoath

long time ago - ??? GeForce 5600XT 256MB

until recently - SLi EVGA & MSI 8800GTX 768MB (MSI is OC version, EVGA is std one)

currently - SLi EVGA & XFX 9800GTX+ 512MB (both std one)

bro's PC - SLi XpertVision 9600GT Sonic Edition w/ Zalman VGA Cooler


----------



## Anth0789

Green list updated!


----------



## Azm0deous

Proud Nivida user ever since I have used a GPU currently using a 8800GTS 320, but upgrading soon!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azm0deous*


Proud Nivida user ever since I have used a GPU currently using a 8800GTS 320, but upgrading soon!


Your up!


----------



## tat2monsta

just added another card
update me please. BFG OC GTX280 SLI

rubish 3d mark score.. need to have a tweak. not sure what to do tho


----------



## hitrun222

XFX GTX 295 arriving today!
Replacing my old 8800GTS 512 (G92)
Update appreciated


----------



## Anth0789

Nvidia list updated!


----------



## ross_boss08

Rockin out with my XFX GTX 260 Black Edition Out!
700 Core
1475 Shader
2400 Memory


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ross_boss08*


Rockin out with my XFX GTX 260 Black Edition Out!
700 Core
1475 Shader
2400 Memory


Your up!


----------



## Acroma

Please add a EVGA 9800GTX to my list, Going SLI on my 9800's


----------



## -iceblade^

i just got my 'new' XFX 8800GT XXX, and it's at 700/1750/1000.

loving it, and loving nVidia


----------



## Acroma

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*


i just got my 'new' XFX 8800GT XXX, and it's at 700/1750/1000.

loving it, and loving nVidia










To the top!


----------



## v3rt3x.cub3d

Just got my new XFX 9800GT 512MB in today, switched over from ATi with that X1900GT card, don't regret it one bit


----------



## Emu105

Hey add me =P 8800GT and i love this bad boy !! OC it to well just see at sig lol


----------



## Anth0789

v3rt3x.cub3d + Emu105 added!


----------



## sniper007

add me: 8800 GT and a 295GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sniper007*


add me: 8800 GT and a 295GTX










Added both cards!


----------



## pr0bie

put me down for a 8600gt 256mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pr0bie* 
put me down for a 8600gt 256mb

Down and out!


----------



## Tzapone

I've changed my 8800GT for 2x 9800GTX+ from Zotac


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tzapone*


I've changed my 8800GT for 2x 9800GTX+ from Zotac










Fixed thanks!


----------



## hokk

Upgraded 9800GT > XFX GTX260 (216)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kylzer* 
Upgraded 9800GT > XFX GTX260 (216)









Updated you!


----------



## Swiftes

Just to say, I no longer have my XFX 8800GT, I have defected to the Soviet Union


----------



## Rebel4055

Add me! 8800gt overclocked by me like megaa~!!!!!?!1
1


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated for today!


----------



## tiger187126

BFG GeForce 9800 GTX+ OC


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tiger187126*


BFG GeForce 9800 GTX+ OC


Your up!


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Could you add me plz.

XFX 9600GSO 768 (96sp)


----------



## Anth0789

Last update of the day.


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

Hey! First post









9600GT 512MB 720/1750/1100 OC


----------



## Pic0liter

EVGA e-GeForce 8600GTS SSC 256MB


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## Chandlermaki

XFX 8800 Ultra 768MB


----------



## Chaoangel

Count me in


----------



## Anth0789

Last update for today!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

EVGA E-GEFORCE 9800GT Akimbo 600MHZ 1GB 1.8GHZ


----------



## Jaxlb

Add me in Asus EN9500GT Magic


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

: many 9 series' there are!


----------



## NoodleGTS

Add me to the list plz...

2x BFG GTX280 vanilla OCed to 700/1420/1280


----------



## Anth0789

Green list updated!


----------



## krakers

Asus en8800gts 512 top


----------



## Dodger02WS6

Sign me up, 2x EVGA GTX 260 core 216's in SLI on an EVGA 780i mobo, although, if nvidia doesn't get their @#$% straight on these SLI drivers soon, I may defect!


----------



## Jibe7

9600m GT!
Sign me up for the list!


----------



## Hellraiser1981

Add me, Asus 8800GTS


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Takeaway EVGA 9800GTX+ 512 for me.

I step-uped to GTX 260 core 216 55nm.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay you guys are up and updated!


----------



## paquitox

plz add me
BFG GTX260 MaxCore


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquitox* 
plz add me
BFG GTX260 MaxCore









Added!


----------



## shedokan

add EVGA GTX260 216Core


----------



## yabo

Me too! 2gigs of 9800gt goodness here!


----------



## spazbob

BFG GTX260 216 here!


----------



## the_geek

Count me IN!! BFG GTX 260 OC2 MaxCore 216 OC'ed @ 765/1530/1300. w00t!!


----------



## AIpha

I have a PNY GTX260 On the way from ryanrenalds08.


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

280 gtx :d


----------



## PsikyoJebus

Added.......

Proud EVGA GTX 260 core 216 owner here, OC'd to 650mhz....pure 1680x1050 gamin' goodness!


----------



## Anth0789

Big update today I see.


----------



## ColdCircuitCash

XFX GTX 260 core216 on the way....

w00t!


----------



## Launcherstrike

XFX 8800GT for me thanks :]


----------



## Anth0789

Nvidia list updated!


----------



## mind0uT

8800 gts 320mb







here :d


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated again!


----------



## corey407woc

EVGA GTX 260 core 216

no more 8800GTS's 512MB in SLI

thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corey407woc* 
EVGA GTX 260 core 216

no more 8800GTS's 512MB in SLI

thanks

Updated!


----------



## jay51

EVGA 8800GTX KO ACS3 for me.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jay51*


EVGA 8800GTX KO ACS3 for me.


Your up!


----------



## YtKwonG

BFG-Tech GTX260 =)


----------



## twisted_58

i run a GIGABYTE 9500GT


----------



## Anth0789

Updated! In the next 16 days the Gr33n machine will be 1 year old.


----------



## xXxTATORxXx

Zotac 8800 GTS 640mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXxTATORxXx* 
Zotac 8800 GTS 640mb

In SLI right?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Sign me up:
2x9800GTX+,2x8800GTS,1x8800GT,4x8800GS, 1x 6200GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Sign me up:
2x9800GTX+,2x8800GTS,1x8800GT,4x8800GS, 1x 6200GT









Brands for all of them?


----------



## CorporalAris

I now have two EVGA 9600GSO's 384mb running at 667 Core...


----------



## darklighthim

Got/getting a Palit 9600gt 512mb(should be here tommorow or wednesday..can't wait)


----------



## 10acjed

Hey Anth0

Update me when you get a chance...

BFG GTX 285 OC (725c/1645s/1350m)

woohooo... got a bas a** card and stayed *GREEN*


----------



## bradical

First rig 2 X GTX260 from BFG
second rig GTX295 BFG ordering a second soon


----------



## KinZee

Sup guys!

Just joined the "dark side". Ive been wanting to try out an Nvidia card for a while and just upgraded from an HD3870. Happy thus far w/ bench scores and the increase in FPS. PhysX is great too.

XFX GTX 260 65nm @ 700/1500/2300


----------



## Salman8506

Add me XFX and Palit 8800gt in Sli


----------



## Anth0789

Nvidia list is updated!


----------



## NewAtOCing

8800 gts 512 (g92) ready for duty.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NewAtOCing*


8800 gts 512 (g92) ready for duty.


Up!


----------



## Tator Tot

Gratz on winning UT3 Anth.

Also, update me 2 x 9600GSO 384mb XFX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Gratz on winning UT3 Anth.

Also, update me 2 x 9600GSO 384mb XFX

Thanks! And your updated yet again with lots of green.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Thanks! And your updated yet again with lots of green.









My GPU collection is outrageous.

But I always seem to get free GPUs.

I want to win VCheez's freebie so I can get that other 8600GTS and SLi it with the one I gave to a friend (XFX 750a board) So he can have some SLi goodness on his 550watt PSU.


----------



## unnkonnekted

got an update for ya.....

stock nvidia 8800gt 512MB ready to OC......

and in case you feel a bit nostalgic:

i got another rig with a geforce 2 32MB!!!! great for those old games!


----------



## jdswine

Here's my cards,

XFX 5200
Gigabyte Geforce 6600GT
Gigabyte Geforce 8500GT
EVGA 8800GT KO
Gainward Bliss 8800GT

The 8800's are in SLI.


----------



## Hackcremo

mine..

Gigabyte 9500GT
Forsa 6200
FX5200..


----------



## Anth0789

Updated to date!


----------



## FaceCannon

upped to a 9800gtx+


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaceCannon*


upped to a 9800gtx+


Its done!!!


----------



## Abiosis

*Right on....*


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Abiosis*


*Right on....*


You want to be on you mean.


----------



## total90

Hello

Updated

SLI GTX260 Core 192 OverClocked

1 - BFG NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 OCX 896MB PCIe 2.0
2 - MSI N260GTX-T2D896-OC


----------



## BANDIT_COROLLA

8800gtx!!!!


----------



## Moonulica

Put me up there








Here Leadtek 9400GT OC


----------



## Anth0789

Green machine updated!


----------



## justinjja

Bfg gtx 260!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justinjja*


Bfg gtx 260!


Your up on the list.


----------



## sgdude

hey i sold my 8800GT and got a EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 55nm
all core 55nms are 216 though so idk if u need to put core 216 in it


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgdude*


hey i sold my 8800GT and got a EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 55nm
all core 55nms are 216 though so idk if u need to put core 216 in it


Nice card! Ill be getting it my self in a few weeks. Did you notice a difference compared to your 8800GT?


----------



## sgdude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Nice card! Ill be getting it my self in a few weeks. Did you notice a difference compared to your 8800GT?


i will tell you on tuesday when it gets here, its in the mail atm.
i HOPE i notice, but the upgrade after the MIR only cost me $100 and ill sell far cry 2 ( dont need 2 copies) so itll be even less than that, so im not gonna complain
btw its $190 after rebate now (with coupon code) and FC2, so u may wanna jump on that before it expires. its a "weekend sale"


----------



## habicabi

Evga gtx 260


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *habicabi* 
Evga gtx 260

Up you are!


----------



## porschedrifter

You can update me to BFG 9800gtx


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *porschedrifter*


You can update me to BFG 9800gtx


Its done! Last of the night.


----------



## porschedrifter

Awesome thanks


----------



## dmbjohn

just an update

I recently picked up a EVGA 9800GTX+ 512MB
I still have my Palit 9600GT sonic 512MB it just has a different home now
also have an foxconn 8400GS 256MB


----------



## MarineRevenge

Go ahead and add a 9800GTX+ to my list of cards. It's ordered and will be here friday i hope!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated for today.


----------



## TriggerHappy57

2 x XFX 8800GT 512 G92 in SLI


----------



## trogalicious

eVGA 7800GT and eVGA GTX 285 ssc here


----------



## Squigi

add me on the list ~_^

evga gtx 285 with my evga 9600 gt


----------



## Anth0789

Green list updated!


----------



## TomEGun

XFX 8800 GTX XT in SLI


----------



## humanthreat

evga gtx295 here


----------



## MrMason

You can update me to an XFX GTX 285 now!


----------



## denn_is

can you update me to a EVGA GTX285


----------



## Anth0789

Everyone is buying the GTX 285 now.Lolz Ill be getting one soon.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Everyone is buying the GTX 285 now.Lolz Ill be getting one soon.


Yeah, lol. I know I have a GTX 260 right now, but this might go in a different rig so I'll have to get something better than it, hopefully just a 285 since it's 55nm and all.


----------



## Abiosis

*EVGA GeForceÂ® GTX 295 Plus w/Backplate 1.8GB ~ (Recently Updated)

~Peace~*


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Abiosis*


*EVGA GeForceÂ® GTX 295 Plus w/Backplate 1.8GB ~ (Recently Updated)

~Peace~*


Its done!


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Could you add me to the list please

XFX 9800 GT 512 Mb


----------



## Anth0789

Updated at last!


----------



## bloodmack

Wen i looked at the title i couldnt figure out wat you ment by green machine (was thinking eco safe rigs).

EVGA GTX 295 w/ backplate


----------



## xEVHx

Inno3d 9800GTX+ 512mb


----------



## esufkc

Here is one more as BFG GTX280 OC


----------



## Tefnek

can i be added to the list? EVGA 9800GX2


----------



## Anth0789

List updated for today.


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bloodmack*


Wen i looked at the title i couldnt figure out wat you ment by green machine (was thinking eco safe rigs).

EVGA GTX 295 w/ backplate


Now you should know the true meaning of GREEN.


----------



## TaNgY

Asus 9800GT 512 Mb Hybrid


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaNgY*


Asus 9800GT 512 Mb Hybrid


Added!


----------



## RockNRolla

EVGA 8800GTX
EVGA 8800GTX
EVGA 8800 Ultra


----------



## andenario

XFX 8600 GT XXX, Asus EN7600GS


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated!


----------



## The_Rocker

Wow... Still think Im the biggest green fan on that list


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


Wow... Still think Im the biggest green fan on that list

















Yep your still on top.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Yep your still on top.










I'm caching up with 9 cards to his 10.

Add another EVGA 8600GTS and another EVGA 7900GS. 
picked them both up for 20$. So I'm happy.








The Other 8600GTS is going in the rig the current one is in for some SLI goodness on an Asus M2N32-SLi deluxe mobo and a 5000+ Black Edition.

And the 2x7900GS is going on a EVGA 650i + E4300. For more SLi goodness.

/needs more Xfire rigs







But I'm the only guy rolling both ATi CrossfireX rig and an nVidia SLi rig.







That I know of.


----------



## PotatoChip

GTX 260 the old school version 65nm 192







Add me please


----------



## Anth0789

Updated thanks!


----------



## Gen. Gustav Zenlav

XFX 9800, Add me please!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by ************ 
XFX 9800, Add me please!!









Done! Last for today...


----------



## Rebel4055

I just bought a 9800GTX+ by EVGA I still have my 8800GT...


----------



## X4n4th

Put me for 9800gt

Well im 1/5 green 4x4870 + 9800gt


----------



## batman113

8800 gt


----------



## Anth0789

Up!!!


----------



## Chapstick

Evga GTX 260 (216) 55nm


----------



## sdla4ever

Im in with my geforce 9300! and my geforce 8600 GTS


----------



## Anth0789

Green machine updated!


----------



## tpavur

i'm happy as hell with my 2 gtx 295's


----------



## Anth0789

Last update for the day.


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

Have always been green.









BFG GTX 260 OC MaxCore for me.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kRze.baLLiN!*


Have always been green.









BFG GTX 260 OC MaxCore for me.


Added to the list.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Can I get my Entry updated from 9800GTX SLi to Single GTX295?


----------



## luie637

dont have it yet but will have it on weds the EVGA 896-P3-1255-AR GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 and hoping this thing is a beast


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## Hailscott

Hailscott -- I got rid of the 8800GTS and got a evga GTX285


----------



## Zzyzx

BFG Tech GeForce GTX 260


----------



## Anth0789

Update the list!


----------



## Shooter116

Count me! I have an XFX 8600GT XXX


----------



## EliteChris09

add me i have a evga 9800gtx+ 512


----------



## Anth0789

Its done and updated!


----------



## isune

GTX 260 216 core with 55nm =]
add meh~~


----------



## Dannythm

I am a proud owner of an EVGA GTX260 core 216 55nm and an Asus EN8800GTS 320 for physx =D Add me to the gr33n m4ch1n3!!!


----------



## SDriver

Evga gtx 260 core 216 55nm @ 682/1470/1200 Go green!


----------



## jpw007

Just upgraded my 8800GT's to a GTX285 + 8800GT in PhysX!


----------



## tekster

I have a newly aquired evga 9800gtx+ on my main machine (in sig) and i have sli bfg 7600gt in my backup pc.


----------



## Anth0789

Nvidia list updated for today!


----------



## Tricky

I've got a 285 now









XFX GTX 285. Owns.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tricky* 
I've got a 285 now









XFX GTX 285. Owns.

Cool! Im getting mine as soon as I see a good deal.


----------



## Anth0789

GTX 285 on its way now.


----------



## Supergroover

Hey, I would like to use the tag. I own a ASUS EN7900GT TOP/2DHT/256M


----------



## tekster

Last night was my first night gaming with my new 9800gtx+ and OMG! cod4 on extra settings at 1680x1050 i was getting 120-200 fps in multiplayer. crysis on all high i was getting around 30 (i set some settings to medium and got my fps around 35-40ish). this was with a q6600 @ 3.0 and 4gb g skill pi ram. but im definatly happy with my new purchase














. now i wish i had an sli motherboard and get another


----------



## ColSanderz

Sign me up =D

BFG 8800 GT sli

Nvidia all the way man


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated!


----------



## PCTaylor

Sign me up as well- 9800gtx+
Folds like mad, games like mad!


----------



## Ronll

add me !
P5N32-E 
9800GTX+ SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Done and updated!


----------



## slickwilly

I was playing Crysis on high @ 1680X1050 with Evga precision tool monitoring my temps and frame rates when during the intro ads I noticed I was running over 2000 fps not a big deal for an intro but my card was not screaming like my 260 did I guess Nvidia changed the chokes finally
New card Evga 285GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
I was playing Crysis on high @ 1680X1050 with Evga precision tool monitoring my temps and frame rates when during the intro ads I noticed I was running over 2000 fps not a big deal for an intro but my card was not screaming like my 260 did I guess Nvidia changed the chokes finally
New card Evga 285GTX

Ming squeals only on game loadings but not while gaming. But it dont bug me at all.


----------



## JontyB

scored me an Asus 9800GTX+ Dark Knight this week, love it already


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JontyB* 
scored me an Asus 9800GTX+ Dark Knight this week, love it already

Cool! Never heard of that kind before.


----------



## jpw007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Ming squeals only on game loadings but not while gaming. But it dont bug me at all.

Same as mine, doesnt do it in benchmarks / furmark or gaming etc. Only load screens. Kinda weird but also doesnt bother me.


----------



## FaceCannon

GTX280 here


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaceCannon* 
GTX280 here

Done!


----------



## Anth0789

I just realized that its been a year that this club has been up.


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
I just realized that its been a year that this club has been up.









woot woot














we rock!!!


----------



## Pings

Put my up there for my HTPC's BFG 8800TGX OC.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pings*


Put my up there for my HTPC's BFG 8800TGX OC.


Its done!


----------



## Hayday

i forgot to do this a while ago
i have a EVGA 8800GTS 512


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hayday* 
i forgot to do this a while ago
i have a EVGA 8800GTS 512

Your updated!


----------



## Cyberbot

Nvidia








I'm currently running with a Inno3D GTX 285


----------



## olio

Hey guys! I purchased me a brand new green machine!








It's a Evga GTX-260 Core 216 SC!







Update my card please!








Cheers!


----------



## franz

Update:

Still have the 2 EVGA 7600GT's and now 2 EVGA 9600GT's.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Freelancer852

Nvidia for life. I tried an ATI card once... An ATI All-In-Wonder X800 card, boy was that thing a laugh! All the video capture components stopped working after a few months, I've yet to be able to fix the damn thing...

Been running Nvidia ever since, currently running an eVGA GeForce GTX 285.


----------



## 856Media

Foxconn 9600GT

OC'd to 721/1788/1000 (stock cooling)
100% Fan

Yay. Y hallo thar Green machine.


----------



## Anth0789

Got the list updated for today.


----------



## travbabble

2x 8800m gtx's here


----------



## Silent8Strike

Just found out about this! Put me up for a EVGA 9800 GX2 SC. Thanks!


----------



## Anth0789

Done and updated enough for today!


----------



## H3||scr3am

I need some additions made to my collection








4x XFX 9600 GSOs
4x Evga 8800GSs

my new folding farm cards


----------



## kilrbe3

Stuff changed

KilrBe3
Now have 2x eVGA GTX 260 216 65nm
1x PNY 8800GT in 2nd Rig


----------



## Cyberbot

Oh, forgot to say that I also have a Club 3D 7600GS and a XFX GeForce 8800 GS


----------



## Zig-Zag

X1 pny 9600gt
x1 xfx 8600gt xxx
x1 xfx 9500gt


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## todd2008

Put me down for:

1 x EVGA GTX 280 SC
1 x EVGA 9800 GX2 
1 x EVGA 9800 GT


----------



## ApexVIII

Checking in!
2 9800GTX's in SLi

and a 7800GT OC

on my other computer


----------



## Anth0789

Both of you added!


----------



## Slink

Would you mind adding me?

2x Gigabyte 7600 GT (not currently in use)
1 XFX 9800 GTX+


----------



## mills

evga GTX 280


----------



## Anth0789

Its done and updated!


----------



## stevenma188

eVGA 9800GT w DuOrb @ 700/1744/1000


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stevenma188* 
eVGA 9800GT w DuOrb @ 700/1744/1000

Your added to the list.


----------



## Zig-Zag

Update plz add a BFG 6200OC


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zig-Zag*


Update plz add a BFG 6200OC


Done! Thats about it for the updating today.


----------



## PA!NK!LLR

Currently own: XFX 7900gs, 2x EVGA 8800 GTS 320mb, 2x BFG 8800 GT OC, EVGA GTX 295 (soon to be 2, for $600 I'm getting a C2Q 9450, EVGA 780i SLI mobo, 2x 2GB DDR2 1066 OCZ Reaper, Tuniq Tower, and finally my second EVGA GTX 295)

Currently running a single GTX 295. Will go quad SLI once I build an i7 machine in a few weeks.


----------



## stevenma188

Does anyone have a total member count? how does that compare vs the ATI crowd?


----------



## H3||scr3am

another update for me, sorry, good deal and had to fill my last availabe PCI-E slot for maximum ppd output









add an XFX 8800GS


----------



## Muhahahaha

Upgrade! Now with EVGA GTX 285.


----------



## jdswine

Another card for me also EVGA GTX 285


----------



## amder

Add me EVGA 8800 GTS


----------



## Anth0789

List been updated!


----------



## xboxor

Put me in for 2xeVGA GTX 280 Superclocked's currently clocked at 666/1134/1458. I've already lost one to an RMA after overclocking the memory, so now I'm not oc'ing the memory.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xboxor*


Put me in for 2xeVGA GTX 280 Superclocked's currently clocked at 666/1134/1458. I've already lost one to an RMA after overclocking the memory, so now I'm not oc'ing the memory. 


Your added!


----------



## SSJSubgeta

New here and proud owner of 2 Nvidia GeForce 8600GT 512MB in SLI mode.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSJSubgeta*


New here and proud owner of 2 Nvidia GeForce 8600GT 512MB in SLI mode.


Last update for today!


----------



## Knuckles056

XFX GeForce 260 GTX


----------



## Mechkiller31st

Current System has the EVGA GTX295

Past Video cards

(oldest to newest)

Chaintech MX440
EVGA 5200
XFX 6600GT
XFX 6800GT
XFX 7800GS (AGP)
EVGA 8800GTS
EVGA GTX295 (currently Equiped)


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list!


----------



## CCooki33

I no longer spend money on nVidia. Please remove me from the list


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CCooki33*


I no longer spend money on nVidia. Please remove me from the list


Fine removed!


----------



## FaceCannon

Booo


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaceCannon*


Booo


now now.... its ok... we can more then make up for the loss


----------



## simfreak47

Just sold my 7600GS.

Just got an ATi Radeon 4850

LOLOL jk

XFX 7900GS is now my new card


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simfreak47*


Just sold my 7600GS.

Just got an ATi Radeon 4850

LOLOL jk

XFX 7900GS is now my new card


You got me scared nah jk. added!


----------



## rambow70

evga 9600gt super clocked edition, oc to 900mhz mem and 725mhz core


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rambow70* 
evga 9600gt super clocked edition, oc to 900mhz mem and 725mhz core

Cool your up.


----------



## IntelConvert

i got an Evga 9800GT Akimbo and im really happy with it


----------



## MarineRevenge

Go ahead and remove the 9800 GTX+, i ended up getting the EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 instead









Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Anth0789

Done its updated!


----------



## BinaryBird

I have got a new GTX285 and forgot to mention my earlier Geforce 6600.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BinaryBird* 
I have got a new GTX285 and forgot to mention my earlier Geforce 6600.

Updated you!


----------



## ChurchofVirus

Neat idea!

Well, I'm currently using the EVGA GTX 285. I will pick up another probably tomarrow.

I don't know if it's worth adding, but I also have 2, and currently running in SLI on another machine, EVGA 8800 GTS(640) and a XFX 6600 GT which is sitting on a self atm.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChurchofVirus*


Neat idea!

Well, I'm currently using the EVGA GTX 285. I will pick up another probably tomarrow.

I don't know if it's worth adding, but I also have 2, and currently running in SLI on another machine, EVGA 8800 GTS(640) and a XFX 6600 GT which is sitting on a self atm.


Your up on the list.


----------



## melterx12

I currently have a XFX 7900GS OC, a EVGA 7950GX2 OC (got it for 10$







), and an XFX 8800GS OC.

I had 2 ATI video cards in the past and both of the broke within a year! None of my nvidias ever failed me.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melterx12*


I currently have a XFX 7900GS OC, a EVGA 7950GX2 OC (got it for 10$







), and an XFX 8800GS OC.

I had 2 ATI video cards in the past and both of the broke within a year! None of my nvidias ever failed me.


See that's always funny to hear NVIDIA ftw!


----------



## tbates1244

I have always been a nvidia owner and currently own a 6600LE,7600GT,8500GT,8800GT, and I just upgraded the 8800GT with a brand new 55nm eVGA GTX 260 "core 216" Superclocked edition. I actually contemplated my first ATI card when I thought of getting a 4870 1G instead of this GTX 260.

But after seeing that the Nvidia card preformed exactly the same (but ran cooler and drew less power) as the 4870, I made up my mind. Glad I went with Nvidia (as always), cause I was able to get the core from 626 to 756 the shaders to 1513mhz and the memory to 1116Mhz (2232Mhz actual) all with only 53-54C load temps and 80%fan!!!








This put me almost right at 19K in 3Dmark06 @1280x1024 no AA.

Long story short, Nvidia is the best! Go green machine!!!


----------



## Yukss

iÂ´m on the list

all the cards i have used:

Yukss - MSI GTX 260 OC / 9800GTX 512 / 9600GT 512 / 6800GT / FX5700LE / FX5500


----------



## Anth0789

Last update for today I guess.


----------



## Slink

SO, how absolutely [email protected] is the 260?







I have a 9800 GTX+... (i'm already listed, no need to add me







) Mine chugs pretty well, but I doubt it holds close to the GTX 260


----------



## harukox

BFG gtx260 ^_^


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harukox* 
BFG gtx260 ^_^

AddeD!


----------



## 1nfinity

Dual XFX8800GT's in SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Updated once more.


----------



## StiticX

EVGA GTX 285 / BFG 8800 GT OC(G92) as Dedicated PhsyX


----------



## Anth0789

StiticX you're added!


----------



## StiticX

Sweet!


----------



## esocid

Have an Evga 8800 gts-oc and just upgraded to an evga gtx 260 core 216 superclocked...I guess such a big card deserves all those words/#s.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esocid* 
Have an Evga 8800 gts-oc and just upgraded to an evga gtx 260 core 216 superclocked...I guess such a big card deserves all those words/#s.

Added!


----------



## NAM_killer

hey i own a EVGA gtx 260 core 216 SSC (65nm)
can i join please?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NAM_killer*


hey i own a EVGA gtx 260 core 216 SSC (65nm)
can i join please?










Done!


----------



## Reflux

XFX 9600GT XXX Alpha Dog 512


----------



## Frank Nicolas

Haha Inno3D 8800GT w/ Arctic Cooling Accelero X1 great card for the price!

http://www.overclockercafe.com/Revie...hill/index.htm
http://www.nvnews.net/reviews/inno3d...gt/index.shtml
http://www.cpu3d.com/review/4173-1/i...roduction.html
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=11781&page=2


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## linskingdom

Sold the EVGA 8600GT and MSI 8600GT. Got a Evga 9600GT for my kid's rig. It should be here next Monday.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linskingdom*


Sold the EVGA 8600GT and MSI 8600GT. Got a Evga 9600GT for my kid's rig. It should be here next Monday.


Alrighty your updated!


----------



## Barklight

Woo-hoo!

Two EVGA 8800GT SC's (yay SLI)


----------



## William151515

i would like to join!


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## Master Zaric Noztcon

1. MSI 8800GT
2. XFX 8800GS
3.evga 260


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Master Zaric Noztcon* 
1. MSI 8800GT
2. XFX 8800GS
3.evga 260

Added!


----------



## Zensou

I no longer have the MSI 7600GT cards.

I'm now using

8600GT SLI OC'ed


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zensou*


I no longer have the MSI 7600GT cards.

I'm now using

8600GT SLI OC'ed


You mean two 8600GTS's in SLI...


----------



## UPSBud83

I have a BFG 9800 GTX+ OC, I want in, only because my video card is threatening me! If he gets any bigger I won't have room for my CPU.


----------



## rex922

Nvidia 6600LE and Geforce GO 6150
addz me up yo


----------



## Acreo Aeneas

1 x 8800GT SC (on my main desktop)
1 x 7600GS (old rig, now sister's)
1 x 7800GT (built for bro, now dad's)


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for today! Ive been kinda busy installing my new PSU,HD and ram...


----------



## TeenAgeReneGade2316

7800 Gtx ! sign me up!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TeenAgeReneGade2316* 
7800 Gtx ! sign me up!

Done!


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Updated for today! Ive been kinda busy installing my new PSU,HD and ram...

Pics?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62* 
Pics?









Soon to come!


----------



## Supergroover

Hey,

I have a asus 7900GTO and I want to speed this baby up a bit. When using the OC-tool asus provides I can easily OC to the max. Temps are not getting higher than 42-44C. So I want to try riva tuner, but my god that's not an easy tool to use.

Does anoyone have a good guide for the latest riva tuner (i think it's 2.24)?

- Super


----------



## huntman21014

Sold the 9600GT's, now 2 9600GSO's and an XFX 9800GTX+


----------



## SlicketyRickety

*Updated* 3 x BFG 285 OC editions
GigaByte 8800 GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Supergroover*


Hey,

I have a asus 7900GTO and I want to speed this baby up a bit. When using the OC-tool asus provides I can easily OC to the max. Temps are not getting higher than 42-44C. So I want to try riva tuner, but my god that's not an easy tool to use.

Does anoyone have a good guide for the latest riva tuner (i think it's 2.24)?

- Super


Well here is a Rivatuner guide:
http://www.vaguetech.com/index.php?pageid=rt207

Updated the list!


----------



## Supergroover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Well here is a Rivatuner guide:
http://www.vaguetech.com/index.php?pageid=rt207



Thanks for replying. 
but I had already found that one but it is for an older version and also the one on Guru3D which is a guide for 2.20 but since then some things changed and rivatuner is at 2.24 now (I need this version for it to identify my latest drivers). And there are some things I just dont understand. Especially how to get the temperature threshold to work in the hardware monitor. I've looked everywhere and noone seems to be able to help.

So if there is someone with a 2.24 guide that would be very useful.


----------



## GMNation

ADD ME I HAVE - GeForce 8200M and a GeForce 8500 GT !!! !!!


----------



## BradleyW

can i join green machine? my motherboard is green with power saving options.


----------



## BradleyW

oooohhhhhhhh i see, nvidia only. i was nvidia but i found out that ati rules, no offense, nvidia was good for me back then lol, great overclockers too.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62*


Pics?










Here is the pics:


----------



## Konfused

i have a evga 9500GT crappy card but can i join the green machine


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Konfused* 
i have a evga 9500GT crappy card but can i join the green machine

Yes your up!


----------



## lonnie5000

Guess I ought to post up, finally. lol.







I'm running 2 *MSI 8800GTS 512mb G92* cards in SLI. Both overclocked to 740/1886/2104 (core/shader/ram). Great videocards. Very satisfied. Second rig has 1 *G80 8800GTS 320mb* card. It runs at 648/2000.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I'm in.
1x GTS 250
1x 9800GTX+
1x 9800GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Done its updated! Thats it for today...


----------



## BradleyW

i like the GTX295.


----------



## huntman21014

Sorry ANTH but I have new cards

2 EVGA 9800GX2's
1 EVGA 9600GSO
1 MSI 9600GSO
1 EVGA 8800GS SC


----------



## aryuautku

Hey anth can you type my OC into the list?

Thx

~ary


----------



## Zippit

I have some changes... I have a GTX280 + 8800GTS as physx card.

Thanks!


----------



## BradleyW

we are red machine!


----------



## TomEGun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


we are red machine!


Awh a Gr33n Machine wannabe, go back to your washed up Red Tide (Geddit??? Awh never mind)


----------



## BradleyW

i use to be a green machine lol.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


we are red machine!


troll..


----------



## Zensou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


You mean two 8600GTS's in SLI...


Obviously...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aryuautku*


Hey anth can you type my OC into the list?

Thx

~ary


I dont put the OC's I just put the cards sorry...

Updated to date!


----------



## blooder11181

as my signature says

...... ati or nvidia and intel or amd........

they all rock


----------



## Desmolas

Nvidia 7650 GS

It exists! Its a rare card from the 'obscure' german OEM Medion









I actually dont know the bus interface type atm. And i cba looking. (Since im also not at my main pc)


----------



## BradleyW

bus interface was AGP. best overclocker i ever had.


----------



## BradleyW

the 7650 is slower than 7600 gs and gt btw.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## BradleyW

can you put on the green machine that i once has a 7600GS Overclocked to the max, there is still a little bit of nvidia in me.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
can you put on the green machine that i once has a 7600GS Overclocked to the max, there is still a little bit of nvidia in me.

But you dont have it anymore.


----------



## BradleyW

i know but please?? nvidia brought me into the world of gaming.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

XFX 8800GTS 512 & *cough* msi8600GT 512


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
XFX 8800GTS 512 & *cough* msi8600GT 512

Added and thats enough updating for today.


----------



## BradleyW

add me please


----------



## mrkryz

I came back over to the dark side









SLI GTX285's + 9800GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


add me please


You dont own a Nvidia card anymore sorry man. I cant add the past of Nvidia cards.


----------



## BradleyW

fine.


----------



## stevenma188

oh ya, add a geforce go7600 for me as well


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Add me please.

8800GTS 320MB


----------



## Anth0789

Update complete for the night.


----------



## kylej866

Woo me too. XFX GTX 285


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kylej866* 
Woo me too. XFX GTX 285









You're the last update for today...


----------



## Sullivan

EVGA Geforce 9500 GT


----------



## kylej866

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
You're the last update for today...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sullivan* 
EVGA Geforce 9500 GT

lozl


----------



## jimwest

Old school SLI motherboard. Still works beautifully.
















Silent machine.


----------



## Slyr7.62

jim, I like that fan on your CPU HSF.


----------



## drawz

bfg 285oc+


----------



## BradleyW

nice fan, looks powerful, whats the rpm speed?


----------



## squareshot

Upgrade my 2x XFX8600gt to single Evga 9800gtx+


----------



## Anth0789

Done and updated!


----------



## blueblazer96

9800GTX+ 512mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blueblazer96*


9800GTX+ 512mb


Up! and last update for today...


----------



## AllenG

Main rig... BFG 8800 GTX
Other rigs... Palit 8400 GS 512mb, FX5200, XFX 8800 GT XXX Edition


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

Evga GTX280 in mine,
Evga 7300GT in my sisters.


----------



## jimwest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62*

jim, I like that fan on your CPU HSF.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


nice fan, looks powerful, whats the rpm speed?


Panaflow 120mm @ 2700rpm I think. It's pretty quiet for the airflow, quieter than my Zalman CNPS 9500 92mm fan and Antec Tri-Cool 120mm fans, even on max. I rarely have it that high, cooler is pretty damn good by itself.


----------



## Krusher33

Budget type:

Got 2 BFG 7600 GT OC in mine and has been a loyal green customer for many years now.


----------



## Opeth07

just got my 260 core 216 55nm today! add me please







.


----------



## Webster200x

here is mine ASUS EN9800GTX+/HTDP/512M
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7ky8q/


----------



## CyberDruid

Little updating for me.

3 x Zotac 8800 GT AMP (700/2000)
1 eVGA 9800GTX
1 eVGA 9800 GX2
2 eVGA 9800GX2 KO
1 eVGA 9800 GX2 SSC (only Folds on 1 core for some reason)
and for a few days an LCed GTX 295 before I returned it because it didn't work right


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## twisted_58

need to update mine, added another 9500 gt. now i have 2 GIGABYTE 9500GT in SLI!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twisted_58* 
need to update mine, added another 9500 gt. now i have 2 GIGABYTE 9500GT in SLI!

Its done!


----------



## mind0uT

Heres my new cards:

2x Evga GTX 260 216C 55nm SC Edition


----------



## Slyr7.62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jimwest*











Panaflow 120mm @ 2700rpm I think. It's pretty quiet for the airflow, quieter than my Zalman CNPS 9500 92mm fan and Antec Tri-Cool 120mm fans, even on max. I rarely have it that high, cooler is pretty damn good by itself.


Nice.







. Is it like this one? http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/pa12ulhisp.html

That's 120x120x38mm, 114.7 CFM @ *2750 RPM*, *45.5 dBA*, 6.12w (45Dba seems a bit loud compared to 30-35Dba







).
I'd like to have some of the Low-Speed Panaflos, 1700rpm, 68cfm, 30Dba.







.

Right now I'm just used to 40cfm/20-25Dba fans(quiet). My old PC had louder 80mm fans though, I'd have to get used to the volume again.


----------



## Paradox me

Throw my name up on the list if you can, please.

EVGA GTX 285 SC
EVGA 8800GTX
EVGA 8800GTS 640


----------



## FatalityxZ

Add me








PNY 8800GT


----------



## realstyla

Add me in too.. EVGA GTX285


----------



## Russkiy

Update me please!

Russkiy - BFG GTX280(oc) / ASUS EN8800GTS 320(as Physx)


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated now leave me alone for updating today.


----------



## bnice

Evga GTX 295


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bnice*


Evga GTX 295


You're up!


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

Do I get double point for running AMD and Nvidia in my setup lol. I've got a EVGA 9800GT in my setup


----------



## Anth0789

Little update!


----------



## Chewman

I own an XFX 8600GT factory O/C
....
yeah I know I fail.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chewman*


I own an XFX 8600GT factory O/C
....
yeah I know I fail.


Its not fail at all I owned one once and its midrange card. I threw every game at it that year...


----------



## Chewman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Its not fail at all I owned one once and its midrange card. I threw every game at it that year...


Yeah It's been able to run everything I've thrown at it, Untill i got GTAIV.
And It doesnt run Mirrors Edge or Assasins Creed very well,

So I'm getting a new system now,
unfortunately getting an ATI card though.
This computer will still be in use though, It's going into my MAME machine


----------



## M1KING23

Glad to be part of the group.

Geforce 9800 GTX

Let the fun begin.


----------



## Setzer

GTX 260 here (vanilla) oc'ed to... Well, see my sig rig


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## Dee.

Just got my sig card on friday...


----------



## Chewman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dee.*


Just got my sig card on friday...


Nice, Mine comes in this week... If the bloody store gets their act together and sends the darn thing.
(sig rig right now is my current pc, not the one I'm getting...)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dee.* 
Just got my sig card on friday...

Might as well put you on now.


----------



## dreadlord369

Oh yea I forgot to post here a couple a weeks ago.
I got a second 8800gtx!
And my other rig has a evga 8600gts sc


----------



## Dee.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Might as well put you on now.










Thanks, although I have an XFX card, not evga


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*


Oh yea I forgot to post here a couple a weeks ago.
I got a second 8800gtx!
And my other rig has a evga 8600gts sc


Done!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dee.*


Thanks, although I have an XFX card, not evga










Yeah my bad its fixed...


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

hey. Can i join?








I have owned.. hmmm.. GeForce 7XXX series cards, 8XXX series cards, 9XXX series cards, 200 Series cards, and i am using the 8XXX, 9XXX, 2XX series right now.
I got a 8800 GTS 640 (in my other rig) , 8800M GTS 512 MB (if it counts; laptop)
9600 GT (In my backup rig) and a GTX 295 waiting to be put in. (Comp broke.. leftover monster







)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound*


hey. Can i join?








I have owned.. hmmm.. GeForce 7XXX series cards, 8XXX series cards, 9XXX series cards, 200 Series cards, and i am using the 8XXX, 9XXX, 2XX series right now.
I got a 8800 GTS 640 (in my other rig) , 8800M GTS 512 MB (if it counts; laptop)
9600 GT (In my backup rig) and a GTX 295 waiting to be put in. (Comp broke.. leftover monster







)


Their all green!


----------



## nachosanchezz

Hey I'd like to join too!

I got a XFX 8600GT XXX Edition....trying to get a better one now....


----------



## Ducky

You can update me to a EVGA 9800GTX+


----------



## Anth0789

Updated thats it for today.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Sweet! id like to join. I actually named my rig the 'Green Machine'

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brkbeat...7615083559896/

Thanks,
~Andrew


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie*


Sweet! id like to join. I actually named my rig the 'Green Machine'

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brkbeat...7615083559896/

Thanks, 
~Andrew


Cool! I almost bought that case but I changed my mind...


----------



## adizz

add me in please, XFX 9800gt


----------



## Gwias

Add me up to the GR33N Machine!

2x Gtx260's Superclocked


----------



## Cavi

Get me in here! Great group... primary card in sig...

Secondary Card = 7800GT


----------



## S-Line

Add me please! Just jumped converted to green....

2x GTX 260s SSC


----------



## Jay1ty0

Update mine plz








Got a GTX260


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Please add me to the list. I am a proud owner of an *XFX 8800GTS 512MB* and an *EVGA GTX285*.


----------



## Anth0789

Done its updated...


----------



## Pings

Add a BFG GTX 295 to me.

GPU-Z


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pings*


Add a BFG GTX 295 to me.

GPU-Z


Done!


----------



## SilverPotato

Add me to the list

I have my EVGA 9800GTX+


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## dominique120

put me in 
soon getting 9800 GTX+

(already joined the social group)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dominique120*


put me in 
soon getting 9800 GTX+

(already joined the social group)


Up for now! Do I keep your GeForce 6200LE on the list?


----------



## GardenPest

Hello There!! I only discovered this thread now. I have a point of view gtx 285 1gb !


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## MarineRevenge

Just picked up a EVGA 9500 GT for a backup rig. Feel like addin it?


----------



## blammo

Add me please! 285 GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Done its updated!


----------



## joaksle

Add me too, got the XFX GeForce 9800+


----------



## sdla4ever

update me!! i have 2 new cards 2x EVGA 8800 GT


----------



## Anth0789

Ive done enough for today! Updated!


----------



## lithgroth007

Midshipman reporting in, MSI 8800GTS 512


----------



## Asustweaker

i'll get in on that action!! 9600gt here


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done!


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Dang man, I can't join?


----------



## rogly

EVGA 9800GTX+, 8800GT, and 6800GS


----------



## Anth0789

Updated again!


----------



## Sullivan

Im getting a GTS 250 soon from a step up.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sullivan* 
Im getting a GTS 250 soon from a step up.

Okay your updated!


----------



## orphenshadow

Long time nvidia supportere here. I currenly own.

BFG 7900GTOC, EVGA 2x7900GS, XFX 8600GTS, BFG 2x8800GTOC, and just ordered today. BFG GTX285


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Mikezilla

2 EVGA e-GeForce 700GT's in SLI! Whoot!


----------



## Turboforik

Gainward GeForce gxt260 (216 sp).


----------



## Mikezilla

So I'm not called a liar and/or poser, I must say that I should be taken off the list. The 7900's both died on me.


----------



## CyberDruid

Not sure if my stats have been updated but I now have 5 9800GX2 and 3 8800GT. They don't get to do anything but work all day and all night


----------



## Seabass7857

I'm currently running dual nvidia 9800GT's @ stock speeds.
Will be OC'd as soon as i get a chance.


----------



## AIpha

PNY GTX 260 was sold, currently have a XFX GTX 260 Core 216


----------



## onlycodered

My entry can be updated to XFX 9800 GTX 512MB. Loving this card, especially for $93!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated it for today!


----------



## sgdude

im stepping up to an EVGA GTX 275 idk if you want to put that yet but I will have it soon. whahaha


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sgdude*


im stepping up to an EVGA GTX 275 idk if you want to put that yet but I will have it soon. whahaha


Okay ill wait until you have it...


----------



## Shad0wRain

Gigabyte 280 GTX count me in


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shad0wRain* 
Gigabyte 280 GTX count me in









Added!


----------



## e6800xe

evga 8800gt


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *e6800xe*


evga 8800gt


You're up!


----------



## el gappo

gts 250 here. im getting a xfx 8800gts 320 for a m8 for a measley Â£72 any reservations on that?


----------



## Phaeton

I have a EVGA 7800 GTX KO ACS3 Edition on Home Theatre , EVGA 8800 GT SSC Edition on my 2nd gaming comp and a BFG GTX 260 OC as my main gaming comp. Also 8200m on my family comp


----------



## Nutty

Geforce 7800GTX (on my desktop)

Geforce 7000M (laptop)


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done for tonight!


----------



## FenixFlame

Oh, you might also want to add a FX5200 attached to my old Dell that I run as a server. Thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FenixFlame*


Oh, you might also want to add a FX5200 attached to my old Dell that I run as a server. Thanks.


Set and done!


----------



## Tator Tot

I think I'm going to top the charts tonight with 2 new GPUs picked up for no reason.

and to save you the work

*Tator Tot -nVidia Ti 4200 / BFG FX5200 / 7600GT AGP / 2 x 7800GTX / EVGA 8400GS / EVGA 8800GTS 512 / 2 x EVGA 8600GTS / 2 x EVGA 7900GS / 2 x XFX 9600GS0 384 *

So that tops me out with 13 working nVidia GPUs.

And for a note, I picked up 2 x 7900GTX's, 1 x Ti 4200, 1 x FX 5200.

The 4200 & 5200 were "Freebies" of sorts. Got them in a bin of old parts. Tested em, they worked.

I actually purchased a Dell XPS 600, and it came with the 2 7900GTX's no brand on them though. So they were Dell OEM parts.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I think I'm going to top the charts tonight with 2 new GPUs picked up for no reason.

and to save you the work

*Tator Tot -nVidia Ti 4200 / BFG FX5200 / 7600GT AGP / 2 x 7800GTX / EVGA 8400GS / EVGA 8800GTS 512 / 2 x EVGA 8600GTS / 2 x EVGA 7900GS / 2 x XFX 9600GS0 384*

So that tops me out with 13 working nVidia GPUs.

And for a note, I picked up 2 x 7900GTX's, 1 x Ti 4200, 1 x FX 5200.

The 4200 & 5200 were "Freebies" of sorts. Got them in a bin of old parts. Tested em, they worked.

I actually purchased a Dell XPS 600, and it came with the 2 7900GTX's no brand on them though. So they were Dell OEM parts.

Yep you have the most now!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Yep you have the most now!


All going to good homes.

Besides the 4200 Ti.

Its actually my first real GPU.

The FX may or may not get a home in my server box with Server '03.

Sadly, I have less AMD GPUs now than nVidia, but it seems the nVidia ones that I want or are looking for; are easier to come by. Which is good for me.

I couldn't find a second 2900Xt 1gb for anything a few months back. And I can't seem to get a 3870x2 if my life depending on it.










Doesn't matter though. I really should stop buying GPUs...its a bad habbit.


----------



## grishkathefool

grishkathefool EVGA 9800GT 1GB oc- 666/1665/1066


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


grishkathefool EVGA 9800GT 1GB oc- 666/1665/1066


You're up! Finally an update!


----------



## paulerxx

Currently have a GTX 260, use to own a Geforce 6200 AGP right before I got a ATI x850xt AGP.


----------



## Anth0789

Thats about it for updating today!


----------



## fireman

Soon to have 2x eVGA 8800GT's 512Mb each ( GT not GTS )
One BFG 9800GTX+ 512Mb OC edition
One eVGA 8600GT 256Mb


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## kilrbe3

Update me please !

BFG GTX 295 and PNY 8800GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Update me please !

BFG GTX 295 and PNY 8800GT


Done!


----------



## Campo

9800GT for me


----------



## BIGWORM

I'll post my history of (strictly) nVidia cards! =D

1. GeForce 2 MX 32MB
2. GeForce 2 Ti 64MB (Gainward)
3. ASUS N6200 128MB (?)
4. BFG 6800GTOC 256MB
5. XFX 7600GS 256MB
6. Biostar 7600GS 512MB
7. eVGA 7900GT 256MB
8. XFX 8800GT 256MB
*9. Sparkle GTX260/216 898MB*

Running the GTX260 right now. Just wanted to show I'm COMPLETELY biased, lol.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated now!


----------



## hackm0d

BFG 8800GT OC, very satisfied.
Going for GTX285 SLI soon!


----------



## Darkslide

I'll join with my EVGA 8800GT


----------



## Anth0789

Update is complete!


----------



## Swiftes

I am back in Business!

XFX GTX260 216 55nm 750/1550/2400

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/epsh2/


----------



## Dudeson169

Hey guys I just got another rig with a 6100 mGPU update meh

-Dudeson169


----------



## USlatin

hey there... still on my *7950 GX2*


----------



## Anth0789

Thread updated!


----------



## grishkathefool

yay! Thank you!









Dirk


----------



## SSE4.1

I'd like in. I have 2 PNY 9600GSO 768MB GDDR3 cards.


----------



## moward

1: GeForce 2 MX 32mb
2: 8600GTS 256mb
3: 2 x 8800GTS 640mb
4: GTX275 (some nasty little voice in my head is telling me to go SLI...)


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated for today!


----------



## gamesmonkey

Please update mine to:

MSI 8800GT-512-OC / MSI 8800GT Zilent (In SLI)


----------



## Lazman1

could you please update mine to Quad sli gtx 295's


----------



## Anth0789

List updated for today!


----------



## Shooter116

I have officially upgraded my XFX 8600GT to a GTS 250 SC 1GB from EVGA!


----------



## RefinedCausality77

Add a EVGA GTS 250 512mb Superclocked to the list!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## BSB27

slap me on the list i have an XFX GeForce 9800GTX BlkEd


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BSB27* 
slap me on the list i have an XFX GeForce 9800GTX BlkEd

Got it!


----------



## holgate

GTX 260 core 216, and lovin it


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *holgate*


GTX 260 core 216, and lovin it


Done!


----------



## tagurtoast

ati msi 4850


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tagurtoast*


ati msi 4850


I hope you know this is a Nvidia club not ATI.


----------



## wtrskii3156

Evga 9600 gso


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wtrskii3156*


Evga 9600 gso










You're on!


----------



## wtrskii3156

Many thanks!


----------



## Rebel4055

LoL at the person posting ATi.. I think he didn't read the very very first post rofl


----------



## TF876

Well 278 pages was far more than i expected








Makes me feel small.
Btw what does everyone think of the 9600GT?


----------



## stevenma188

I didn't know where to post this, but I would just like to show off my OCed eVGA 9800GT 55nm. I used the BIOS vmod to bring vCore from 1.05 to 1.10, and here are my results.

750Mhz Core, 1745Mhz Shader, 1010Mhz Memory

Once again, using a Thermaltake DuOrb for cooling, with a set of iandh ramsinks on the way. Also, I noticed that the back of my card gets hot (I did stick my leftover ramsinks that came with the DuOrb on the back), and the DuOrb is slightly bending my card, so samfrese has been kind enough to make a backplate (similar to a bolt-thru kit for cpus) for my video card. After all that comes, I plan on hard vmodding my card and seeing how high I can get it to go.


----------



## tagurtoast

cmon you didnt ADD my ati msi hd4850


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tagurtoast*


cmon you didnt ADD my ati msi hd4850


http://www.overclock.net/ati/290757-we-red-tide.html


----------



## F4153_H0p3

add me please NVIDIA Ge-Force 9800 GTX+


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## PuffMaN

my oldest box has an MSI GF 6600 GT 128MB AGP (3d06: 406







)
my linux box has some cheap MSI NX 8400 GS 256MB PCI-E (no benchmark)
my game box has 2 ASUS EN 9600 GT 1GB PCI-E in SLI mode (3d06 14 637)

i HAD 2 7600 gt's in SLI, sold them, got 2 8600 GT's.. fried one, sold other, got my 9600 GT's :]


----------



## Blurred_Reality

Add me please, SLI XFX 260 GTX Core 216 (2nd one is coming next Wed! Yay, then I can start helping out the OCN Folding team!)


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list!


----------



## Zooby65

Sign me up! PNY Geforce 8800GTS 512MB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zooby65*


Sign me up! PNY Geforce 8800GTS 512MB


You're added!


----------



## Quantum Reality

Have two boxes with nVidia cards for folding









Box #1 -

Athlon64 X2 4600+ on an Asus M3A w/ 2 gigs DDR2
eVGA 9600GSO

Box #2 -

Athlon64 3000+ on an Asus-made OEM brand A8NE-FM w/ 2 gigs DDR
eVGA 8600GT

See GPU-Z snaps attached.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


Have two boxes with nVidia cards for folding









Box #1 -

Athlon64 X2 4600+ on an Asus M3A w/ 2 gigs DDR2
eVGA 9600GSO

Box #2 -

Athlon64 3000+ on an Asus-made OEM brand A8NE-FM w/ 2 gigs DDR
eVGA 8600GT

See GPU-Z snaps attached.










Okay your added!


----------



## DeathNSmalDoses

Sign me up Anth 8800GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeathNSmalDoses*


Sign me up Anth 8800GTX










Its done!


----------



## Shovah

Shovah with a EVGA 8800 GT SC soon to have a eVGA 275 GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for tonight...


----------



## mothow

I have BFG GTX 285 now!!!!!!!!!!!!No more GTX 260's


----------



## Tator Tot

Add an 8600GT to the list.

Picked up locally for 15$, gonna pair it up in my bro's rig with the 8800GTS 512mb for PhysX.


----------



## Anth0789

Update again thats it for today final...


----------



## Tator Tot

Thanks Anth, good Job!


----------



## wierdo124

Hopefully sometime next week i'll have a GTX260 in my hands


----------



## Elephant Shoe

I have a EVGA 9800 gtx.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elephant Shoe*


I have a EVGA 9800 gtx.










Added to the list!


----------



## SnakeEyez

add me please, xfx 9800GT


----------



## Crooksy

Can you update my information please, gone from 8800GS to an XFX GTX260 XT SLi setup.

thanks bro.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated again!


----------



## SnakeEyez

thanks


----------



## c00lkatz

Update me to SLI EVGA GTX260 216's 55nm please!


----------



## codyz2035

BFG GeForce 8800GT


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for the night!


----------



## felipeanon

Xfx 9600gt


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *felipeanon* 
Xfx 9600gt

You're on!


----------



## GreddyGo

Gtx 280
xfx 9800gtx+
pny 8800 ultra
xfx 8600 gt


----------



## CorporalAris

I sold my 9600GSO's. I now own a EVGA 260 -216 and a Galaxy 8400GS.


----------



## marks

BFG TECH GTX 260 MAXCORE 216 stream processors 
gpu clock:655mhz
memory: 1125mhz
shader: 1404mhz
im so happy with it crysis on full with q9550 @3.20 ghz


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## felipeanon

add a 6200AGP to cards i own


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *felipeanon*


add a 6200AGP to cards i own


Done!


----------



## SniperXX

I have alot of nvidia cards now. All folding except for the 7800s.

2x GTX285
2x 8800GT
2x 7800GTX
8800GTX


----------



## mastertrixter

add me a msi 9800gtx+ please


----------



## Alex420

BFG GTX 280. Will be running another in SLI once i get my new power supply

NVIDIA ROCKS!


----------



## Anth0789

List updated for today!


----------



## -HAZE-

Currently running an XFX GeForce 8500GT with an XFX GeForce GTX 260 on the way. As soon as that comes, the 8500 is gonna become a PhysX card.


----------



## Campo

What's all this PhysX stuff?


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated enough for today im out!


----------



## Dominant

I'll join, XFX 8800GTS 512


----------



## [email protected]

Can you add me please, i have a ASUS 9600GSO 384MB DDR3 @ 740/1850/950, thanks


----------



## elson

eVGA 8800GT. I might move onto ATI :O. Well still lots of time to think about it.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Campo*


What's all this PhysX stuff?












read and cry

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nvidia_physx.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PhysX


----------



## Anth0789

Ok updated...


----------



## almighty15

Not got SLI 8800GT's now, got a single 55nm core 216 260GTX









Overclocked past 280GTX standards of course


----------



## Zenki

10:45AM Purolator Truck shows up with my new card

EVGA GTX 275 SC which so far happily is overclocked to 690/1552/2432

Amazing bang for dollar performance!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated enough for today...


----------



## wierdo124

There'll be an XFX GTX260 Core 216 55nm Core Edition sitting on my doorstep on wednesday


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


There'll be an XFX GTX260 Core 216 55nm Core Edition sitting on my doorstep on wednesday










Updated!


----------



## wierdo124

Thanks


----------



## vailspartan

Add my eVGA 9800 GX2 SSC, Thankx mate


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vailspartan* 
Add my eVGA 9800 GX2 SSC, Thankx mate









No problem you're up!


----------



## Chad44

Add me Geforce 7900 GTO


----------



## lkegley9

Might as well throw me on the list.









EVGA 8800GT G92 512MB @ stock


----------



## B4TM4N

Asus 512MB 8600 GT


----------



## zero0zero0

Can I join please









XFX GTX 260 Core 216 Black Edition 748/1484/1283

Thanks


----------



## mickfitz

Hi can i join plz currently running xfx X3 GTX280 1gb.


----------



## Bryan Dale

I'm in. EVGA GTX260 Core 216 SSC


----------



## Anth0789

Update is complete for today!


----------



## doat

add me to the list, i had an MSI 8800GT OC and now i have a BFG GTX 285


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


add me to the list, i had an MSI 8800GT OC and now i have a BFG GTX 285


Done you're the last update of today...


----------



## JerseyDubbin

When you update tomorrow can you change mine to Evga GTX 260 core 206


----------



## doat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Dome you're the last update of today...

dome? my name is Doat lol


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doat*


dome? my name is Doat lol


I meant to say *Done*.


----------



## ibet2k

Point of View GeForce 7600GS
Sparkle GeForce 7600GT @ Albatron 7600GT BIOS


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list.


----------



## dcshoejake

Please add

eVGA 8800GT, eVGA GTS 250 1GB


----------



## mexpedip

current - 9800 GTX+

as of tomorrow
eVGA gtx 285
eVGA gtx 275FTW

My first gpu's were nvidia's then I went awol until I got sick of driver issues.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mexpedip* 
current - 9800 GTX+

as of tomorrow
eVGA gtx 285
eVGA gtx 275FTW

My first gpu's were nvidia's then I went awol until I got sick of driver issues.


So I add the GTX 285 and GTX 275?

Anyways updated for today....


----------



## areal

Please add me.
EVGA GTX260 sc216, 62.00.1a.00.19 BIOS, 182.50 driver.
645 core; 1390 shader; 1053 memory clock.


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Update:
EVGA 295 GTX, BFG 260 MaXcore OC version, and Nvidia 8600 GTS x2


----------



## mexpedip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


So I add the GTX 285 and GTX 275?

Anyways updated for today....











sorry about that. yes, add the gtx285 and gtx275FTW.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mexpedip*


sorry about that. yes, add the gtx285 and gtx275FTW.


Fixed!


----------



## doat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mexpedip*


sorry about that. yes, add the gtx285 and gtx275FTW.


GTX285 > GTX275!!!!


----------



## mcrbradbury

9800gx2 here! best card iv ever used.
also have a 7950gx2, old school.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcrbradbury*


9800gx2 here! best card iv ever used.
also have a 7950gx2, old school.


Cool! you're up!


----------



## I_am_McLovin

i have a gtx 295


----------



## rx7racer

Oh, wow.....been awhile since I've seen this much Green.......
















...........









Thanks for all the work and effort Anth, takes a good bit of ones time to keep up with this stuff.

Just wanted to say thanks









And now that's outta they way









Can you update and add an 8800GS and GTX 285 and wipe the rest of the cards off?

Glad to see the list growing though, yea I've still got love for Nvidia.....


----------



## Anth0789

Updated and last for today!


----------



## rx7racer

^^ Thanks man


----------



## nekromantik

add me









BFG GTX 260 216 OC Maxcore


----------



## areal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *areal*


Please add me.
EVGA GTX260 sc216, 62.00.1a.00.19 BIOS, 182.50 driver.
645 core; 1390 shader; 1053 memory clock.


Not on list yet. Does this not qualify?


----------



## Anth0789

Update is complete!


----------



## Ramzinho

GTX260 @ 700/1400/1200
GPUZ Validation


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ramzinho* 
GTX260 @ 700/1400/1200
GPUZ Validation

Added! Last update of the day...


----------



## areal

Thanks Anth0789, now on to updating my sig.


----------



## Kratthew D. Kraids

I have an update for my setup, an XFX Black Edition GTX260 896MB at stock speeds


----------



## blooder11181

please remove the 9800gtx (sold) in 17 days geforce 260 896mb (65nm) will be in my hands for only 185â‚¬


----------



## donnybrook

you can add me to the list.

evga 590 board and evga 260gtx

enjoy my pictures!


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated!


----------



## iKxGaMeX

Count me in!

MSI NX8800GT/FX 5500


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iKxGaMeX* 
Count me in!

MSI NX8800GT/FX 5500

Its done you're up!


----------



## xlr8ter

Count me in too! I have a EVGA 8600gts.

I was wondering what is a decent overclock for this card? I currently have it at 750/1100/1600, Is that low or high overclock?


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## DragonX24

Sorry for the Bump but I'd like to be added as well. 
My GPU: PNY 9800GTX+ and Zotac 9800GTX+ in SLI.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DragonX24*


Sorry for the Bump but I'd like to be added as well. 
My GPU: PNY 9800GTX+ and Zotac 9800GTX+ in SLI.


You're added! Updated!


----------



## TaT3rs

I have 2 9800gt's one is a xfx and the other is a EVGA. So add me to the list please.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaT3rs* 
I have 2 9800gt's one is a xfx and the other is a EVGA. So add me to the list please.









Okay you're on.


----------



## onlycodered

Update mine to XFX GTS 250 1GB. Thanks!


----------



## TaT3rs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Okay you're on.


thanks bro.


----------



## onlycodered

Thanks dude! I appreciate your commitment to this thread. Most of these types of threads don't last very long, but this one has been going strong for over a year!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlycodered* 
Thanks dude! I appreciate your commitment to this thread. Most of these types of threads don't last very long, but this one has been going strong for over a year!

Yeah well what can you say im on OCN everyday to update it so thats why.


----------



## Interpolation

Sign me up. Im on a Evga 8800GT SC Edition until the DX11 cards drop this fall.


----------



## Anth0789

Interpolation you're on the list...


----------



## franz

*Update.*

Franz: 3 9600GTs/ 2 GTX 260 216 SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


*Update.*

Franz: 3 9600GTs/ 2 GTX 260 216 SLI


Done!


----------



## Tator Tot

_*Update:*_

*Tator Tot - Nvidia TI 4200 / BFG FX5200 / 7600GT AGP / 2 x 7800GTX in SLI / EVGA 8400GS / EVGA 8800GTS 512 / 2 x EVGA 8600GTS in SLI / 2 x EVGA 7900GS in SLI / 2 x XFX 9600GS0 384 in SLI / 8600GT/BFG FX5800 Ultra

*Yeah I realize the BFG FX5800 Ulta is a turd...but it was free.

Running it in an Athlon XP machine.

Either way, my expanse of GPU's grows even farther.

Thanks for keeping things up on the nVidia side Anth!

Its great work bro


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 

Thanks for keeping things up on the nVidia side Anth!

Its great work bro










Just so you know.


----------



## skatingrocker17

*Skatingrocker17 - EVGA GTX 260 core 216 55nm / 7300gs / GeForce 2*


----------



## sdla4ever

update Ssdla4ever, new GPU in sig rig is EVGA GTX 260!


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done for the night.


----------



## SilverFire

Count me in, EVGA 8600GT SC
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ubnz5/


----------



## iradiation

count me in to XFX 8800GT XT Alpha Dog edition!
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/57u2h/


----------



## Dr. Manhattan

hey I'd like in on this, please







EVGA GTX260..

Lets wipe the floor with the red tide..


----------



## Anth0789

List updated for today.


----------



## Datdudegil

Woo, time to update the list:

PNY GTX260 Vanilla
BFG 9800GTX OC
7400 GO
6800 Ultra
6600 GT

We are an F'-in' nVidia family.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated...


----------



## leerogers00

count me in

GTX 295


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leerogers00* 
count me in

GTX 295

You're on!


----------



## TF876

Hello, got myself an,

XFX 9600GT 512MB GDDR3


----------



## Anth0789

And the last update for today...


----------



## dethzilla

XFX GTX 260 Core 216, reporting in.


----------



## zlojack

2 EVGA GTX 295s


----------



## KusH

zlojack if that system is real, then holy crap, but u spent so much money on that comp but ur monitor isn't up to par compared to the rest of ur system. Wheres the 52" 1080p @ 120Hz tv?


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


zlojack if that system is real, then holy crap, but u spent so much money on that comp but ur monitor isn't up to par compared to the rest of ur system. Wheres the 52" 1080p @ 120Hz tv?


"If that system is real"?









Are you implying I would lie about my rig?









The MM U2-UFO CYO is not here yet, so I suppose I should change it to my current case, the H2GO (now done







). That's where the "WIP" comes from. All of the rest of the computer's components are in house and up and running. But I don't make up fantasy rigs.

Once I get a couple more components of my watercooling setup, I will personally invite you to my build log. It will probably be a while yet, as I am waiting on some group buys and also have some other financial priorities at the moment. Once they're past, the case will be here.

As for the monitor, the one I have is alright for now. I realize the GPU power is overkill for the monitor, but it's not overkill for folding.

Now my sig represents exactly the current status of the rig.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!!!


----------



## CowColor

I got a 250 GTS and thats all.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CowColor*


I got a 250 GTS and thats all.


You're up!


----------



## Commander_Waffles

2 x EVGA 8800GTS 640mb

and an EVGA 7600GS AGP


----------



## DarkstarX10a

*Update:*

EVGA 295 GTX, BFG 260 Sp216, and 2 x 8600 GTS


----------



## B.Steven

A Gigabyte GTX 285 over here.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay all of you updated and thats it for today.


----------



## Commander_Waffles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Commander_Waffles*


2 x EVGA 8800GTS 640mb

and an EVGA 7600GS AGP


Actually my 8800GTS's are in 2 separate PCs


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Commander_Waffles* 
Actually my 8800GTS's are in 2 separate PCs









You should of said so before.... its fixed.


----------



## Ryanb213

gtx 260


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


gtx 260


You're on!


----------



## bitmonx

I got 2 EVGA GTX275. At the moment I have only one installed because the Asus P5N-D is not a good SLI MOBO(unless you're using older, slimmer cards), the cards are too close to each other and the 4 SATA ports are covered by the second GTX275. 
I got an EVGA 750i FTW MOBO on the way......

Oh, my old case has an 8800GT in it, it is now my daughters....


----------



## PinkPenguin

Hey, I recently defected from ATi back to nVidia, Ive got a XFX GTX260 XT.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated.


----------



## Caligula

Hi all, can i become one of your Gr33n Machine Members???

Is my rig qualified to become one of your member


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caligula* 
Hi all, can i become one of your Gr33n Machine Members???

Is my rig qualified to become one of your member



































Looks nice and green! You're up btw.


----------



## Alizarin_Crimson

Xfx 9800 gtx


----------



## kenshie

9600gt with 9500gt for physx


----------



## Anth0789

List updated.


----------



## Syrillian

I forgot to ask to get my listing updated to the SLI GTX 280's.









Maybe it could be done?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


I forgot to ask to get my listing updated to the SLI GTX 280's.









Maybe it could be done?











Sure! You still have the other cards though?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Sure! You still have the other cards though?


No, I sold them to fund the current GPU's.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


No, I sold them to fund the current GPU's.











Okay got it thanks...


----------



## compmaster

2x Geforce 9600GT
AND 2x Geforce 7600GT
Woot dual box


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compmaster*


2x Geforce 9600GT
AND 2x Geforce 7600GT
Woot dual box


Allez up!


----------



## j.woody

hi can i join? i have an Evga gtx 260 "core 216" SSC edition.


----------



## wheth4400

Instead of my 8800GT's I now have 2x Evga GTX260 core 216's SC in SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Okay list is updated for today.


----------



## Stryker0ae

How do I Join? im a noob on this site.

X2 EVGA 285 FTW edition cards in SLI.......FTW.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay up!


----------



## AxEmAn

Nvidia PWNS ALL, BFG 9800GTX+ OC for me!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apt2vanish* 
Nvidia PWNS ALL, BFG 9800GTX+ OC for me!

You're on!


----------



## JoeyTB

I thought I might aswell post up

8600gt/7200gt x2 (not in sli just incase you were wondering)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


I thought I might aswell post up

8600gt/7200gt x2 (not in sli just incase you were wondering)


Okay up!


----------



## Viperelite

BFG GTX 260 OC Maxcore 55 here


----------



## Socom

Nvidia>Ati

I'm running 2 BFG 9600 GT-OC in Sli and its great


----------



## Anth0789

Update is final for tonight!


----------



## Roman Meal

Running with a NVIDIA GTX-260 from MSI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roman Meal*


Running with a NVIDIA GTX-260 from MSI










Added!


----------



## kilrbe3

I need a change if you please









eVGA GTX 275


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


I need a change if you please









eVGA GTX 275


Do I leave your GTX 295 and 8800GT on the list?


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Do I leave your GTX 295 and 8800GT on the list?


Negative, the 295 is sold.

Thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Fixed!


----------



## [email protected]

Add a "BFG GTX 260 OC MaXcore" under my name.

Thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Add a "BFG GTX 260 OC MaXcore" under my name.

Thanks.










Done! Last update for the night.


----------



## dreadlord369

Ah I had to get rid of one of my 8800gtx's, so one 8800gtx and the 8600gts still there


----------



## slash129

A EVGA 512-P3-N860-TR GeForce 9600GT for me


----------



## Andru

Got the 9800 gt.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slash129*


A EVGA 512-P3-N860-TR GeForce 9600GT for me











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andru*


Got the 9800 gt.


Both of you up!


----------



## l0rdmagnum

I have a GTX 260 216sp


----------



## TheScOuT

eVGA GTX 260 Core 216 SE


----------



## vanir

Overclocked GTX295!!!!

In your face ATI!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vanir* 
Overclocked GTX295!!!!

In your face ATI!










gpu-z please


----------



## vanir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
gpu-z please

Here you go budday.


Link.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l0rdmagnum* 
I have a GTX 260 216sp


Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheScOuT* 
eVGA GTX 260 Core 216 SE



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *vanir* 
Overclocked GTX295!!!!

In your face ATI!











Added and updated!


----------



## madmike0408

Gts 250!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmike0408*


Gts 250!


You're on the list!


----------



## William151515

Requesting Removal from club

don't wish to be part of a fanboy thread

Nice club though


----------



## Steve096

2x BFG GTX 280 SLI


----------



## Campo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *William151515*


Requesting Removal from club

don't wish to be part of a fanboy thread

Nice club though


How is it a fanboy thread? Seriously, it's for people who own nVidia GPU's


----------



## vanir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *William151515*


Requesting Removal from club

don't wish to be part of a fanboy thread

Nice club though


You say that, with a Nvidia dp.


----------



## Smoker25

Gigabyte GTX285 1GB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *William151515*


Requesting Removal from club

don't wish to be part of a fanboy thread

Nice club though


Talking about fan boy remove your avatar then lolz.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smoker25*


Gigabyte GTX285 1GB


Okay added!


----------



## Lipe123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smoker25*


Gigabyte GTX285 1GB


/same


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lipe123*


/same


Up you are then!


----------



## Mahi-Mahi

I have an EVGA 9800gtx+ and a XFX 9800gtx.







I am happy with both of them running in sli at 2048x1152.


----------



## scottb75

Well I'm back on the Green team after a short 1 day stint on the Red Team (4890s). I'd go into why I came back but I don't want to start a flame war, but rest assured I'm going to be weary of the results published from canned benchmark sites in the future.


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated for the night.


----------



## SLI_Maniac

Update mine if you would. Both of them EVGA one of them 55nm. both vanilla.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SLI_Maniac*


Update mine if you would. Both of them EVGA one of them 55nm. both vanilla.


Alright done!


----------



## Theroty

XFX GTX 260 Core 216 896mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Theroty*


XFX GTX 260 Core 216 896mb


Okay you're on.


----------



## boebi

XFX 8800GTX 768MB
Gainward GTX285 1GB
Gainward GTX285 1GB

woot!


----------



## Afromee

Asus 8800GTS 640mb

")"


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list!


----------



## boredgunner

Er, my green card is red?









By boredgunner, shot with Canon PowerShot A590 IS at 2009-05-08

lol, damn that red does not go with my blue LEDs! I will paint that red panel black and take off the EVGA sticker.

The two video cards in there are my EVGA GTX 260 CORE 216 55nm (top, overclocked to 684/1476/1188) and my PNY Verto 9600GT (overclocked to 700/1700/900 now, since I can't exactly stress test it). The 9600GT is a dedicated PhysX processor, and I ordered a Galaxy dual slot 9800GT for $66 a while ago. It should be shipped on the 18th. The other two cards to those interested are the EVGA Killer Xeno Pro (very top, received from ELP program), and Creative SB Audigy SE 7.1 in between the two GPUs.

I have an NVIDIA motherboard too, the XFX 680i LT. Either that or my C0 E8400 suck at overclocking, my E8400 is stuck at 3.6 ghz. It used to take 4.05 ghz, but not anymore.

Previously I've owned an 8400GS, 8500GT, and some 5 series stuff. Never had any driver issues. Only performance issues since my favorite games happen to be Crysis (and Crysis Wars) and Cryostasis.

Next on my list is the top of the line single chip GT300 card and Win7. I'll then use my GTX 260 for PhysX. Oh boy I can't wait for 1 GB or 2 GB of GDDR5 and a 512 bit bus width, and 512 stream processing cores.


----------



## Anth0789

boredgunner you're added!


----------



## andrewmchugh

I TH1nk im l337

" Gainward GTX 260 CORE 216 "


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh*


I TH1nk im l337

" Gainward GTX 260 CORE 216 "


Okay added!


----------



## Reviver456

How about me =P 3x 260's

EDIT: Also got a 8800gts 320 and a 8600gt


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reviver456* 
How about me =P 3x 260's

EDIT: Also got a 8800gts 320 and a 8600gt









You're on now.


----------



## Nesix

Hi all, Nesix here just signed up on the forums and its great!

=) "GTS 250"(= also an "old school" =) FX 5500 (= that still serves me well


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nesix*


Hi all, Nesix here just signed up on the forums and its great!

=) "GTS 250"(= also an "old school" =) FX 5500 (= that still serves me well


Welcome to OCN! Fill in your specs.
http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

Your up on the list.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Had 2x EVGA GTX 280s in SLI before... but sold them









But my backups aren't too bad...

2x EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 Superclocked in SLI @ 702/1512/2400


----------



## tagurtoast

id like to add me and my invisible 3 gtx285s


----------



## goodolsen

Just got me first gr33n card, 8400gs, I know its a beginner.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## gotspeed

will let the photo speak for its self


----------



## michaeljr1186

xfx gtx 260 216 checkin in


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list...


----------



## Nutty

Could you also add my PNY 9400gt in there?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yugimt* 
Could you also add my PNY 9400gt in there?

Done!


----------



## blooder11181

please remove the asus en8800gts 320 and add asus en9600gso 384mb ddr3


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
please remove the asus en8800gts 320 and add asus en9600gso 384mb ddr3

Its fixed!


----------



## din_125

using Gigabyte 9400GT 1G..
dont have money yo upgrade..hehe..
which one is better betwen 9800GTX and ATI HD4770? would like to move to ati..


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *din_125*


using Gigabyte 9400GT 1G..
dont have money yo upgrade..hehe..
which one is better betwen 9800GTX and ATI HD4770? would like to move to ati..


If your talking about the regular 9800GTX than yes the 4770 is better.


----------



## Fitzbane

Add me!









GTX 260...soon to be GTX 275!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fitzbane*


Add me!









GTX 260...soon to be GTX 275!


Up!!!


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

add me too! 8800 GT XFX 512 Mb


----------



## Rick Arter

Had my GTX280 for a while now but forgot to post here please add me if its possible since Nvidia is the best I will never go ATI.

Nvidia FTW!

Great thread btw.


----------



## Dark.Wolf

Add me!

EVGA 8800 GT GeForce


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Upgraded TO XFX 9800GTX+ FROM eVGA7800GTX


----------



## Anth0789

List has been updated.


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


List has been updated.


 Sweet thx for adding me great list, lots of people who love the green!


----------



## Reason2doubt

I have an 8800GT
Before that i had two 8500GT's in SLI....FAIL
Before that, a 7600GS
Before that a ****ty ATI! xD

I would like the be a member of the Nvidia (Gr33n Machine) club







Please


----------



## I_am_McLovin

i have gtx 285 sli now if you want to update that :d


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rick Arter* 
Sweet thx for adding me great list, lots of people who love the green!









No problem.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reason2doubt* 
I have an 8800GT
Before that i had two 8500GT's in SLI....FAIL
Before that, a 7600GS
Before that a ****ty ATI! xD

I would like the be a member of the Nvidia (Gr33n Machine) club







Please

You're up!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *I_am_McLovin* 
i have gtx 285 sli now if you want to update that :d

You're updated.


----------



## hackm0d

I'd like to get an update, uhm, EVGA GTX 285 now, 8800GT borked.


----------



## DayzaStarr

EVGA GTX260 Core 216


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated for the day.


----------



## maelstorm

EVGA 285 GTX SLi


----------



## MeeksMan13

BFG gtx 260-216sp OC


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maelstorm*


EVGA 285 GTX SLi



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


BFG gtx 260-216sp OC


Both of you up!


----------



## whipple16

just updated my 8800GT to a EVGA GTX 275


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Both of you up!


Sweet!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for tonight...


----------



## metal_gunjee

XFX 9800GTX 512MB [750 core] [1200 ddr3] [1875 shader]
...and EVGA 8600GT 256MB for PhysX

8300GS in my girlfriend's computer.. she's not a gamer so it's good for her.

I also still have a working Geforce 4 MX420 64MB AGP lying around. Sadly I upgraded to a Radeon 9200 AGP for my old Pentium 3 1.0GHz rig.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*


XFX 9800GTX 512MB [750 core] [1200 ddr3] [1875 shader]
...and EVGA 8600GT 256MB for PhysX

8300GS in my girlfriend's computer.. she's not a gamer so it's good for her.

I also still have a working Geforce 4 MX420 64MB AGP lying around. Sadly I upgraded to a Radeon 9200 AGP for my old Pentium 3 1.0GHz rig.










Okay you up now .


----------



## dafour

atm 9800GTX+
other pc 9600GT


----------



## GapTroll

BFG 9800GTX+ OC x2 (SLI)

soon to have a BFG GTX275 or 2


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for the day.


----------



## robertoburri

robertoburri - PNY GeForce 1GB 9800GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robertoburri* 
robertoburri - PNY GeForce 1GB 9800GT

Up!


----------



## solidsquirrell

Add me, please! I'm currently running one EVGA GTX 285


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated...


----------



## Bozebo

Love my sli, 9800GT nForce setup









Might get more mighty gpus at some point however "_". Either physx or fold on one of my 9800GTs, if I get a new heatsink for it because it is dual slot
also got 2 old 7600GTs that I used before and
got an old machine with a geforce 2 ultra








Also have an ATI HD 2600 sitting around but thats nonimportant








Laptop has an nVidia gpu and nForce chipset

SLI setups look so sexy









Such pwnage

edit:
woah, why did pwnage go green? It must have been detected as being nVidia related


----------



## Anth0789

Updated and last for today.


----------



## gotspeed

pwnage


----------



## Brythe

pwnage

edit: HOLY CRAP!! it actually works!!


----------



## gotspeed

did it lol i changed me XD
pwnage
lol


----------



## Campo

Test

pwnage

Didn't work


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Campo* 
Test

pwnage

Didn't work


----------



## Lord Xeb

I got an EVGA GTX260


----------



## Bozebo

Aha lol. Seems I started a _thing_.


----------



## l4n b0y

pwnage.. hmm thats weird.. why red.. OOOOHH..









ASUS TOP 9600GS-HOE. 384Mb DDR3 96SP <-in my spare rig


----------



## Bozebo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l4n b0y*


pwnage.. hmm thats weird.. why red.. OOOOHH..









ASUS TOP 9600GS-HOE. 384Mb DDR3 96SP <-in my spare rig










Omgz! How dare you spare-ise an nVidia card!









edit:
now thats a thing I've wondered a bit but not asked yet, might as well post here.
What is the difference between the best ATI card and the best nVidia card?

Why havn't nVidia caught up with the hole gddr9000 thing? Would that boost their power or is the bottleneck in another area of the gpu/system?


----------



## l4n b0y

HAHA, nah its not like that







im actually using it as my main pc for the moment as the mobo in my actual main rig has deceased.


----------



## intelfan

I got 2x 9600GSOs coming in today.


----------



## the_unmanly

evga gtx 260 core 216


----------



## Al plants Corn

You can switch out the 9800Gx2 for SLI GTX 260s (BFG and XFX)

Attachment 112789


----------



## boebi

Addition for me: 9300ge


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done for today.


----------



## Tator Tot

Hey anth, I picked up a pair of 7600GT's for 50$.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Hey anth, I picked up a pair of 7600GT's for 50$.

Again more Nvidia cards your nuts.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Again more Nvidia cards your nuts.









Quiet possibly.

I'm probably going to throw them in a setup for my little sister.


----------



## Xx_xBLADEx_xX

Addition: BFG 8800GT OC Edition 512MB

And can I add an oldie (just in case): GeForce 4 MX 4000 128MB
Its used in a crappy folding RIG


----------



## Josh81

Hum.....260 or 275


----------



## Anth0789

Updated once more...


----------



## sgdude

upgraded from EVGA GTX 260 216 to EVGA GTX 275...well its still in the mail but in like a week or so ill have a GTX 275...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sgdude* 
upgraded from EVGA GTX 260 216 to EVGA GTX 275...well its still in the mail but in like a week or so ill have a GTX 275...

Okay updated!


----------



## solidsquirrell

got a question, I have a stock gtx 285, I overclocked it to FTW frequencies, with EVGA Precision. I was running the ati tool to scan for artifacts, and it had not found any at the FTW frequencies. So I am assuming its a stable overclock.

I don't have the FTW frequencies set to start up at as the machine turns on.
I have been doing that manually.
My question is, should I bump the 648 core clock up to 702, or should I do this gradually every time? perhaps by say 20mhz at a time.


----------



## TopazPie

Just got my 9600 gt


----------



## KusH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *solidsquirrell* 
got a question, I have a stock gtx 285, I overclocked it to FTW frequencies, with EVGA Precision. I was running the ati tool to scan for artifacts, and it had not found any at the FTW frequencies. So I am assuming its a stable overclock.

I don't have the FTW frequencies set to start up at as the machine turns on.
I have been doing that manually.
My question is, should I bump the 648 core clock up to 702, or should I do this gradually every time? perhaps by say 20mhz at a time.

You'll be fine if you run it @ ftw clock speeds 24/7


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## CROSS_FIRE

XFX 9500GT 1G DDR2
in my P4 RIG


----------



## Crembo

Standard 9800GTX+:









It was overclocked, but for I don't feel safe overclocking it as the temps aren't very good.


----------



## bryce

I'm here. GTX260 MSI.


----------



## btxmonty

Evga gtx260 sc


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crembo*


Standard 9800GTX+:









It was overclocked, but for I don't feel safe overclocking it as the temps aren't very good.


whats the temps? video cards run very hot and can still be pretty stable. my gtx 295 runs around 85C when gaming or folding and doesn't crash.

mine:648/2397/1138
stock:576/1242/999


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Again more Nvidia cards your nuts.










You should see his Red Tide list


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


You should see his Red Tide list










Which I have more to add too...

I'm a GPU fanatic. More so when I find stuff for cheap...


----------



## Anth0789

List updated for today.


----------



## Vitaminx

What drivers are recommended for 8800 GTS 512 MB?

By the way should you always run driver cleaner before installing new video card drivers? Or does it not matter?


----------



## Crembo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gotspeed*


whats the temps? video cards run very hot and can still be pretty stable. my gtx 295 runs around 85C when gaming or folding and doesn't crash.

mine:648/2397/1138
stock:576/1242/999


Well idle is 49 C, at load not sure. But I think it reaches around 60 C.


----------



## tagurtoast

ok obviously knowne got my joke about the *INVISABLE* gtx 285s so lol sorry but u can add my hd4850 up if u want


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tagurtoast* 
ok obviously knowne got my joke about the *INVISABLE* gtx 285s so lol sorry but u can add my hd4850 up if u want

i say kick him out in to the left for dead horde

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crembo* 
Well idle is 49 C, at load not sure. But I think it reaches around 60 C.

thats fine mine right now is running at 68 C gaming it goes up to 80-85 C. this in a case that moves a ton of air (cooler master 690)

http://www.nvidia.com/object/product...x_plus_us.html
go to specifications and go to the bottom of the list it can run up to 105C so i would say your safe.


----------



## wierdo124

1440 members


----------



## SilentStryke

Sign me up


----------



## 96xj

BFG 9800gtx+ 1 gig , stock clocks for now . 
pretty happy with it so far , handles everything i throw @ it .


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done.


----------



## crusty1292

Anth can u add me? I got a MSI GTX 275 OC edition.


----------



## Vitaminx

Can anyone tell me I'm supposed to run driver cleaner before installing a new video card driver?


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


1440 members










oh yeah
oh yeah

oh no
back of coolaid

lollol


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vitaminx* 
Can anyone tell me I'm supposed to run driver cleaner before installing a new video card driver?

You don't have to but its always good to do so when you switch drivers.

Quote:

Easiest method below.
D/L Driver Cleaner Pro or Driver Sweeper and install it.
1) R/Click My Computer
2) Select Manage> Device Manager
3) Expand Display Adapter> R/Click NVIDIA GeForce xxxx/ATI Radeon xxxx
4) Select Uninstall> Confirm Device Removal> OK
5) Restart Computer
6) Enter Safe Mode..Tap F8 during Post
7) Once in Safe Mode> Run Driver Cleaner Pro or Driver Sweeper > Select nVidia (not nForceChipset/For ATI select ATI, ATI CCC, ATI WMD)> start Cleaning
8) Do step 7 Twice with Driver Cleaner Pro - With Driver Sweeper do it once.
9) Restart Computer> Cancel out of New Found Hardware Wizard
10) Navigate to the Location of your Drivers and Install.


----------



## Socom

Update for me: 2x EVGA GTX 260's Superclocked in SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Socom* 
Update for me: 2x EVGA GTX 260's Superclocked in SLI

Okay fixed!


----------



## Lieutenant_Dan

hey add me









ive got a BFG GTX 260 and an XFX 9800 GTX+


----------



## Cepheus

Add me









8800gts 320


----------



## Anth0789

List updated...


----------



## spidermohmd1

Nvidia GTS 250 1GB Coming Through!!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Hey Anth, picked up a 3rd 8600GTS. (That's 1 more to my collection) Using it for PhysX in my sig rig.

I'm going to a Vmod to it, and crank the shaders.

Also, sorry for not coppying my huge list like I normally do. I'm on my phone. Thanks for updating.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated is done.


----------



## Jnesses

MSI n285gtx superpipe OC 1GB.
PNY 8800gt 512mb.
EVGA 8600gt 256mb.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list.


----------



## andrewmchugh

Hi,

Can I be updated I was

andrewmchugh - Gainward GTX 260 Core 216

im now

andrewmchugh - 2X NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated.


----------



## manolith

BFG GTX285oc in SLI
even the coolant for my cpu is green!


----------



## charliehorse55

Charliehorse55: XFX GTS 250 1 GB Edition


----------



## Mason92

Add me. 3x EVGA 9800GTX+ in tri SLI and 1x EVGA 8800GTS 640 for physx


----------



## Anth0789

Late update.


----------



## gotspeed

people should post pictures of there cards







would be neat to see the cooling and what not on each of them and to have a little proof


----------



## manolith




----------



## gotspeed

@manolith
why the grill over the side fan. every one know wants to remove every thing from around the fans lol


----------



## manolith

Just to keep some of the dust out. I seriously dont think that if i remove it i will notice any diffrence LOL.


----------



## gotspeed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manolith*


Just to keep some of the dust out. I seriously dont think that if i remove it i will notice any diffrence LOL.


you would be surprised. thats the top 2 and back fan on my cm690 and i cut the mesh out of both of them and its a noticeable difference. with noise mainly but with temps too. just take a normal 120 mm fan and hold it well its running and move your hand over the intake on it then move it away and you can hear a big difference then. less stuff in the way less stuff the air can make noise from.


----------



## loll

PUT ME UP THERE XFX 9500GT 512MB, soon to be a BFG 285


----------



## Anth0789

Updated...


----------



## yutzybrian

Just ordered an EVGA GTX285. I'm all Nvidia again. Oh yea.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yutzybrian* 
Just ordered an EVGA GTX285. I'm all Nvidia again. Oh yea.

Welcome back to gr33n side.


----------



## Zig-Zag

Update plz BFG 6600 OC


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zig-Zag*


Update plz BFG 6600 OC


Done!


----------



## Anth0789

Sorry guys but I wont be able to update for a couple days because im going on a little vacation. Hope to be back soon.


----------



## Rayce185

I want in!

I just ordered my second 8600GTS and two Musashis until the dx11's are out


----------



## graphicsman

graphicsman - two 9800GTs


----------



## 31337

Ok, I'm in! OC'd EVGA 9800GTX+, I'm at work, so I don't have the OC clocks but whatever


----------



## adventfred

adventfred
8800gt and 8500gt


----------



## hy897t

Would love yo join Gr33n Machine, I have the following:
2x EVGA 260 216 65mn in SLi
1x EVGA 8800GT 512mb
1x EVGA 9400GT 1GB


----------



## AxEmAn

I AM GR33N, add me please
TWO PNY GTX 275 SLI (one in the mail), and one 9800GTX+ (How do I set my 9800 up for physX) Oh....duh....


----------



## gotspeed

what do you guys think of the 9800gt's pretty good card? going to build gf a quad core for playing sims3 anda few other games like l4d and tf2. on a 24 inch 1900x1200


----------



## manolith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gotspeed* 
what do you guys think of the 9800gt's pretty good card? going to build gf a quad core for playing sims3 anda few other games like l4d and tf2. on a 24 inch 1900x1200

1900X1200 is quit a bit to much for the 9800gtx to swallow.


----------



## gotspeed

sure? my 295 blows this 24 inchs mind but i would think a 9800 series would be able to handle it too.


----------



## Guynumber7

Evga gtx 260. Wooot!


----------



## AxEmAn

Of coarse it can handle it. Now when you start using anti-aliasing at that resolution, probably not so much. 
My BFG 9800GTX+ would get decent fps in crysis at 1680x1050, on high (not very high)
since the price of that card has gone down so much, you should get two of them, for an SLI and make your gf very happy


----------



## gotspeed

this was going to be a 500$ pc.... lol the price has gone up a few times lol but maybe 1 now and when it needs a little bump for the next hot game that she starts playing then sli it. i have no problem setting up a nice o/c on the gpu and cpu for her too. my 295 is oc like 100 mhz on the gpu and 2.6 to 3.2 on the cpu so maybe a 9800gtx+ at the sc clocks.

its around 700$ now lol.


----------



## YuR!34

Bought me a XFX GTX 260 c216,.............


----------



## Anth0789

Big update.


----------



## Flisker

Hey add me in please!

I own a Palit GeForce 8500GT 1GB DDR2 and a XFX GeForce GTS 250 512MB GDDR3

Pics:


----------



## Anth0789

List updated.


----------



## Flisker

Cheers mate


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Philly here. I never posted back about my rig changes. I am now running 2x Evga 8800GTX's in SLI. I still have my old 8800GTS in my daughter's rig, and a 7900GTO in my scanner.


----------



## Mason92

Im running 3x9800GTX+ EVGA in 3 way sli


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker* 
Philly here. I never posted back about my rig changes. I am now running 2x Evga 8800GTX's in SLI. I still have my old 8800GTS in my daughter's rig, and a 7900GTO in my scanner.

Okay you're updated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mason92* 
Im running 3x9800GTX+ EVGA in 3 way sli

You were already on the list lawl.


----------



## ARavenousChimp

can you add me and my GTX280 to the list please ?


----------



## Anth0789

Updated.


----------



## ARavenousChimp

thanks







, judging by the looks of things. Gr33n Machine is beating the Red tide.

Anth0789:btw; I love your profile picture, looks really neat.


----------



## Harrier

Me in please. XFX GTS 250 Core Edition 512Mb


----------



## Rayce185

I'm not SLI'ing the 8600GTS after all... can't find a S754 SLI board. Please change to just the 275's in SLI and two single 8600GTS's.


----------



## GenghisKhan222

Hello,

I would like to join. See sig for details.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayce185* 
I'm not SLI'ing the 8600GTS after all... can't find a S754 SLI board. Please change to just the 275's in SLI and two single 8600GTS's.

sli on 754??


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ARavenousChimp* 
thanks







, judging by the looks of things. Gr33n Machine is beating the Red tide.

Sure is.









Quote:

Anth0789:btw; I love your profile picture, looks really neat.
Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harrier* 
Me in please. XFX GTS 250 Core Edition 512Mb









Okay added.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayce185* 
I'm not SLI'ing the 8600GTS after all... can't find a S754 SLI board. Please change to just the 275's in SLI and two single 8600GTS's.

Alright fixed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GenghisKhan222* 
Hello,

I would like to join. See sig for details.

Added.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayce185* 
I'm not SLI'ing the 8600GTS after all... can't find a S754 SLI board. Please change to just the 275's in SLI and two single 8600GTS's.

did you see this mobo
http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=184&type=expert


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


sli on 754??










nf4 SLI was ported onto the S754, as were one or two other chipsets.


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Alright fixed.


I'm sorry... but you can switch it back to SLI for me when you have time.
I went with another LGA775 setup.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


did you see this mobo
http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=184&type=expert


I did. It wasn't about knowing what mobo to get, but more about actually being able to buy one somewhere...

Anyway, I ditched 754 completely and went with an Asus P5N SLI for my secondary system. I got one cheap for 50â‚¬


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Ive upgraded to GTX 285 SLI recently


----------



## Mr PaNda

Add me please

I have a gtx 275


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done.


----------



## Afromee

Add plz

Just upgraded my 8800GTS 640mb with GTX275.

Dont confuse me (Afromee) with the other guy (Afroman). Not the same person


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afromee* 
Add plz

Just upgraded my 8800GTS 640mb with GTX275.

Dont confuse me (Afromee) with the other guy (Afroman). Not the same person










Okay added to the list.


----------



## sp4wners

Changed my ATI Gigabyte 4870 to Gainward 260GTX. This GTX is awesome







Much better than Radeon 4870. Sign me in


----------



## Win == True

I have a 9600GSO and a 8600GT


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated.


----------



## AxEmAn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sp4wners*


Changed my ATI Gigabyte 4870 to Gainward 260GTX. This GTX is awesome







Much better than Radeon 4870. Sign me in










Welcome to the light!!!


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:



Originally Posted by *apt2vanish*


Welcome to the light!!!


Thank You


----------



## spidermohmd1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spidermohmd1* 
Nvidia GTS 250 1GB Coming Through!!!!



















Hey Guys Remove Me I Switched To ATI And I am Proud ....


----------



## mothow

Mothow is back to Dual Evga GTX 260's but this time they are 65nm GTX 260 core216's. _I sold the BFG GTX285 OC+







_


----------



## Anth0789

Update done.


----------



## goodolsen

Just upgraded my card to a 9600GSO.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodolsen* 
Just upgraded my card to a 9600GSO.

Okay updated.


----------



## Kuuler

Kuuler - EVGA 9800GTX+ 512


----------



## Rayce185

My gr33n [email protected] got some added cooling:


----------



## sltrhouseking

ASUS GTX 295 here


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sltrhouseking*


ASUS GTX 295 here










You're on.


----------



## jessec760

9600gt


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jessec760*


9600gt


Alright up!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayce185*


My gr33n [email protected] got some added cooling:





















its tornado cat 4 rig


----------



## Jattditutti

I have a GTX275, its more red then it is green


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jattditutti*


I have a GTX275, its more red then it is green










Up!


----------



## da tick 07

evga gts 250 =]


----------



## I_dalder_I

whats the point of this thread? its just a bunch of names


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *I_dalder_I* 
whats the point of this thread? its just a bunch of names









You blind its for everyone that owns a Nvdia card.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


You blind its for everyone that owns a Nvdia card.


I think he's referring to an overall goal, which is kinda simple, people celebrate the love of their nVidia made GPU's.


----------



## Rayce185

nVidia FTW!

Please change my "2x 8600GTS" back to "8600GTS SLI" please


----------



## Anth0789

Done.


----------



## TurboTurtle

GTX 260 right here....more black than green, but more green than red!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboTurtle* 
GTX 260 right here....more black than green, but more green than red!

Added!


----------



## takealready

I'd like to be added along with my current MSI 8600-GTS OC and if possible with my previous:
7800 GTX (_was overclocked to hard with a 610 mhz core...R.I.P_







)
7300 GT SLI (_yes I said SLI_







)
and
FX5200.

I'm a Green Addict


----------



## Rayce185

What the max specced temperature the GTX275's cores should be at?

I was getting *really* nervous when temps reached 90Â°C and cancelled furmark (800x600 @ 16x MSAA)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayce185* 
What the max specced temperature the GTX275's cores should be at?

I was getting *really* nervous when temps reached 90Â°C and cancelled furmark (800x600 @ 16x MSAA)



You shouldn't go over 100*C


----------



## Rayce185

So the stock cooling isn't worth a damn... great. I haven't even started OC'ing yet.

Does anyone suggest a better cooling method except for replacing stock for aftermarket?


----------



## Slider46

The stock cooler works fine. Just get Rivatuner and make some fan profiles lol.

With my fan on 70% I don't get above 60c (give or take a degree or two) when doing the stress test on FurMark 1680x1050 with AA on the highest.

*Edit*

Ambient of ~22c (Temps are worthless without ambient specified







)


----------



## Rayce185

Ugh, I totally forgot about profiling in RT... it saved my 8600GTS' life









Is there a way of controlling both cards at once in RT, O must I actualy enter everything twice?...


----------



## Slider46

I would assume you would have to make two profiles and two launchers unless you can link the fans when you make the fan profile.


----------



## Rayce185

I have absolutely no idea









I just remember it being a "beach" to get everything setup correctly on the first time.


----------



## Slider46

yeah RT's interface is a little complicated unless you setup profiles/settings a lot.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slider46*


yeah RT's interface is a little complicated unless you setup profiles/settings a lot.


Use EVGA Precision, it's Riva Tuner but skinned. Works for all GPUs.


----------



## Rayce185

Does it support clock and fan profiles?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayce185*


Does it support clock and fan profiles?


yes


----------



## Camaro5

XFX 9800GT. Welcoming myself to the Green team


----------



## Rayce185

Thanks Tater Tot, this tool is way better for my needs







+rep


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayce185* 
So the stock cooling isn't worth a damn... great. I haven't even started OC'ing yet.

Does anyone suggest a better cooling method except for replacing stock for aftermarket?

 

cat.5 tornado cooling
and still hot
like others said
rivatuner for gpu others via fan controller device


----------



## Rayce185

fans at 100%, using EVGA Precision. Added the top UK3000 to teh front of the cards and dropped the load temp by 10Â°C.

I wonder if the HR-03GTX's heatpipes can be bent straight...


----------



## Anth0789

List updated.


----------



## Ausknight

Green 4TW!

Currently have: GTX295 and 8800GTS (PhysX)
Spare PC has: 2x 6600GT's in SLI,
spare spare PC: 8800GTS
spare spare spare PC:7900GS
Spare on the shelf, FX5200, MX518 =)

Nvidia all the way =)


----------



## BillG8z

GTX260 in main rig
7900gt in family rig


----------



## almighty15

Woohoo just added a Galaxy 8800GT for PhysX









Its the galaxy 8800GT were it has a little tab to adjust the core voltage, how can i OC it?

Do i set it as primary display adaptor?


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almighty15* 
Woohoo just added a Galaxy 8800GT for PhysX









Its the galaxy 8800GT were it has a little tab to adjust the core voltage, how can i OC it?

Do i set it as primary display adaptor?

EVGA Precision

And no, leave the 216sp as primary card. Check in the forceware settings if you can set the 8800GT as a PhysX card.


----------



## clowdermilk89

I don't know why I haven't asked to be in here yet but I want on the list.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated.


----------



## Jrice00

Jrice00 for a gtx 260!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jrice00* 
Jrice00 for a gtx 260!

Sure thing up.


----------



## felipeanon

add a EVGA 9800GX2 to my cards


----------



## IntelFloyd

I have:
9600GT
2 8800GT
2 275 GTX


----------



## KShirza1

Nice thread!

get me on there with 2 x gtx275 ftw


----------



## Anth0789

Okay list is updated.


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Hey can you change my card from the xfx 9800gt to the xfx gtx260 black edition? heres the Validation. thanks and go team


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brkbeatjunkie* 
Hey can you change my card from the xfx 9800gt to the xfx gtx260 black edition? heres the Validation. thanks and go team









Its done.


----------



## blooder11181

please remove asus 9600gso and add msi n9800gt 512mb o.c.(v117)


----------



## mdogg

ive got myself a 9600GT. thanks for investing your time in this


----------



## Silverlight

Please add me. POV 9800GX2


----------



## Anth0789

Updated...


----------



## BillG8z

Billg8z - XFX GTX260

thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BillG8z* 
Billg8z - XFX GTX260

thanks

Alright up.


----------



## Haxxie

Haxxie - EVGA GTX285!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Haxxie* 
Haxxie - EVGA GTX285!









Up!


----------



## bluebunny

ill jump on board -BFG GTX295


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluebunny* 
ill jump on board -BFG GTX295

Okay then up.


----------



## Koaka

BFG 260 216 GTX Maxcore 55nm


----------



## Chaos Assasson

SPARKLE GeForce 9600 GT 2GB


----------



## Anth0789

Late night update.


----------



## porschedrifter

Change mine, BFG GTX275 OC


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done.


----------



## xguntherc

Add me in.

I have SLI GTX 260's evGA/ MSI and also have a 9800GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


Add me in.

I have SLI GTX 260's evGA/ MSI and also have a 9800GT


Okay added.


----------



## Chr0n1c

BFG 9800GToc / 1024mb


----------



## zl4y3r

EVGA GTX 260 Superclocked


----------



## JoeyTB

Change mine to a GTX285







It was quite a step up from the 8600gt


----------



## tsn_

Evga 8800 gts 640 ----> xfx 9800 gtx+


----------



## TaT3rs

Just to let who ever runs this I now have xfx gtx 260 core 216 instead of 2x 9800gt's. Thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated.


----------



## Zig-Zag

Plz add my new Palit 8800GT


----------



## Sinticfury

2x EVGA GTX 285 FTW in SLI add meh plex


----------



## zlojack

Here's my gear so far
EVGA GTX 280 x 3
EVGA GTX 260
BFG GTX 260
BFG 9800 GT OC+


----------



## Rayce185

Jesus dude! How many rigs are you building / do you have?!


----------



## Tator Tot

Picked up 2 x 9800GTX+ cards from EVGA.

Giving them to my Step Dad in 2 days for his Birthday.


----------



## tht-kid

Can you update me?
The 8800GT's are 256mb and I also have a XFX 275 XXX now.
(Still have the 8600GT).
Cheers.


----------



## Anth0789

Sorry for the delay update guys my Internet stop working since Monday.


----------



## Rian

Neww XFX GTX 260 C216 xDD


----------



## zlojack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayce185*


Jesus dude! How many rigs are you building / do you have?!


3

The one in my sig.

A second folding/crunching/storage rig (260s, i7 920, Giga X58-UD4)

A third (9800 GT, P5QL, Q6600)


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

New BFG GTX 260 Core 216 65nm

Replaces my 8800 GTS 320MB.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list.


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i have a 9600 gt


----------



## CrazyNikel

Hey Anth just wanted to let you know I no longer have the 9800GTX's I have the GTX285 now.


----------



## richardbb85

finally settle with my gts 250


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


i have a 9600 gt


You do realize you were already on.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel*


Hey Anth just wanted to let you know I no longer have the 9800GTX's I have the GTX285 now.


Okay done!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


finally settle with my gts 250


Up!!!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

We are da green and so am I! Evga GTX 260 192 baby!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freezebyte*


We are da green and so am I! Evga GTX 260 192 baby!


Okay up!


----------



## Daney

I think I can qualify as I have a laptop with nVidia which I use everyday.

nVidia GeForce Go 7300, thanks


----------



## Voxination

GTX 280 here







.


----------



## Faisal11iraq

can u add me plz







3 xfx GTX260 Black Editions .


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated...


----------



## 21276

quick easy update for me, i picked up an 8600GT for my HTPC, not entirely sure what brand it is though...ill try and find it.


----------



## Johny_Sniper

nvidia 280gtx 1024mb


----------



## Anth0789

Updated once more.


----------



## Atheist Haircut

Upgraded


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atheist Haircut*


Upgraded










Okay updated.


----------



## Borongo

XFX GTX 275 here, running at stock speeds till i get the rest of my fans installed...then OC'in like a beast!!!


----------



## Anth0789

List updated...


----------



## IrDewey

Evga 9800 gtx+


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


Evga 9800 gtx+


Ok you're up on the list now.


----------



## susik89

PNY 7600GS ^^

Getting EVGA GTX 275 next week though


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *susik89*


PNY 7600GS ^^

Getting EVGA GTX 275 next week though


Okay up.


----------



## Rayce185

Just ordered another 275 for my third rig.

Please update: 2x 275 in SLI, 2x 8600GTS in SLI, single 275


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayce185*


Just ordered another 275 for my third rig.

Please update: 2x 275 in SLI, 2x 8600GTS in SLI, single 275


Done!


----------



## a(TM) a(TM) Spadea(TM) a(TM) 

evga- gtx260 core 216 sli


----------



## Manchot

2 x BFG GTX 285 1Go OC


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *♠♠Spade♠♠* 
evga- gtx260 core 216 sli


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manchot* 
2 x BFG GTX 285 1Go OC

Both of you up.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Adrienspawn - GTX285

You have got to regret having started this


----------



## Sinokawori

EVGA GTX 280 vanilla overclocked (of course) at 702/1512/2538


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated.


----------



## OSDCrusher

OSDCrusher-
BFG GeForce 8800GTX OC Edition 625/1000
EVGA GeForce 8800GTS 512 560/1100
EVGA GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 700/1500/1200


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher* 
OSDCrusher-
BFG GeForce 8800GTX OC Edition 625/1000
EVGA GeForce 8800GTS 512 560/1100
EVGA GeForce GTX 260 Core 216 700/1500/1200

Alight you're on.


----------



## MaxSteR

uhm cani join...
im running on ASUS GeForce 9800GTX+


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxSteR*


uhm cani join...
im running on ASUS GeForce 9800GTX+


Added!


----------



## Zolrak

Zolrak-
XFX 8600GT 512
XFX 9800GT 512
EVGA GTS 250 512MB


----------



## Perry

Since I've had it for almost a year you might as well upgrade me from my 8600GTS to a 9800GTX+.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'd like to Congratulate you Anth0789, 1500+ members in Gr33n Machine!

Check out the thread here!


----------



## TheSamurai22

My main rig which I hope to purchase soon will most likely use ATi cards but I do own two computers currently with nvidia cards. My laptop has a GeForce 9500M GS with 512mb and I have an ancient desktop with a GeForce2 MX/MX 400 with 64mb lol.


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated again.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

add me too that list


----------



## llama16

add me, I pwn


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done.


----------



## SS_Patrick

Yea Add me... My 285 is getting lonely i think its time for another one


----------



## Anth0789

Up and last update for the day...


----------



## Stevenne

GTX 260 sp216


----------



## Twysted

EVGA 017-P3-1295-AR CO-OP Edition GeForce GTX 295 1792MB 896 (448 x 2)-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail

Sure, why not


----------



## boomstick360

Add me to that biga$$ list.


----------



## jbobb

Add another one here. I got an MSI 8800GTS 512Mb.


----------



## brettjv

What the heck, throw me up there.

EVGA GTX295 Co-Op


----------



## Anth0789

Updated...


----------



## StarMick

Can you already change my setup. It gives 2x 8800GT's in SLI and in 2 days it will be 1 EVGA GTX295 with 1 8800GT for physx


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarMick* 
Can you already change my setup. It gives 2x 8800GT's in SLI and in 2 days it will be 1 EVGA GTX295 with 1 8800GT for physx

Okay done!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hey,

im running a Point Of View 9600gt 1gb @ 735/935/1838mhz
thanx


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Hey,

im running a Point Of View 9600gt 1gb @ 735/935/1838mhz
thanx









KK added!


----------



## TheSandman

Bfg 7900gt oc


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSandman* 
Bfg 7900gt oc

Alright you're on.


----------



## GreenLeaf

Add me! XFX GTX 285


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreenLeaf* 
Add me! XFX GTX 285

Done!


----------



## Conspiracy

EVGA 9800 GT

the green machine is all powerful


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Conspiracy* 
EVGA 9800 GT

the green machine is all powerful

Added! Thats it for updating tonight,,,


----------



## Eastrider

Uuuuuuuuuuuuupdate!

Now I own couple of Gigabyte 8800GT. They clock up to 770MHz core, so that's 100Mhz more than my previous POVs.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated....


----------



## HopeUTKN

wow nice work









I have a BFG 9800GT OC+ 
And.. don't forget the "plus (+)"


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HopeUTKN*


wow nice work









I have a BFG 9800GT OC+ 
And.. don't forget the "plus (+)" 










Okay up on the list now.


----------



## iLucifer

Quad SLi XFX 9800GX2's on Lucifer

and Tri SLi 9800gtx+ SSC 512mb on Smurf


----------



## 21276

woot, got an XFX 9800GX2 on the way, so get prepped to update my collection again


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done!


----------



## Barbaroti

Add me







XFX 8500GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbaroti* 
Add me







XFX 8500GT

Done!


----------



## weesteev

Add me please, 8800GT Alpha Dog and 8800 GTX

Cheers


----------



## 21276

this group is becoming HUGE.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated...


----------



## wannabe_OC

If you can edit mine:

6x 9800 GX2s
2x 8800 GTs
1x 8800 GS

Thanks bunches...


----------



## Spazghost

I recently picked up new hardware as well...

So gonna have to change my 2x 8800GT's to 2x EVGA GTX260 (core 216)


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated and now I got to go to work so only updating tonight.


----------



## FireWolf698

EVGA 8800GTX reporting in!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireWolf698*


EVGA 8800GTX reporting in!


Alright up!


----------



## kilowatt

heellooo green camp!!

count me in Asus 8500GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilowatt* 
heellooo green camp!!

count me in Asus 8500GT









Okay up!


----------



## KusH

Anth,

I'm now running 1 rig with tri-sli and another rig with 2-way sli on another rig. all of them are evga 9800gtx+'s

Thanks buddy


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KusH*


Anth,

I'm now running 1 rig with tri-sli and another rig with 2-way sli on another rig. all of them are evga 9800gtx+'s

Thanks buddy










Okay its done.


----------



## Darth Sicaedus

Great idea! I'm new to this forum, but I'm in no way new to Nvidia. Lets see if I can remember every card I've owned... (I know it says currently using, but does it count if I used them and then donated to family member's computers after an upgrade? If the answer is no, then mark off the first 2 on the list.)

1x EVGA GeForce 6800 GT (Currently in my mom's computer)
1x EVGA GeForce 7950 GT (Currently in my sister's computer)
2x EVGA GeForce 8800 GTX
1x ASUS GeForce 9800m GS
2x EVGA GeForce GTX 275


----------



## Al plants Corn

Add meh

Evga GTX 295 CO-OP


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*


Add meh

Evga GTX 295 CO-OP










Okay updated.


----------



## Apocolypze01

Im running EVGA 8800GT [email protected]

730/1800/2000

Cheers.


----------



## B4Shock

add me please - B4Shock - gtx 275


----------



## KKfarmedkk

Add me please - XFX - Gtx 295


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated.


----------



## bmost1022

I have a 7950gt, but I'm getting a gtx 275 in a week (Which i'd prefer to have listed







).


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bmost1022* 
I have a 7950gt, but I'm getting a gtx 275 in a week (Which i'd prefer to have listed







).

Both of you have them.


----------



## Pheros

SLI GTX260's

Validated:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=649766


----------



## francesthemutes

Just got mine yesterday. XFX GTX 260 Core.


----------



## abdidas

skrew nvidia and ati MUHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## eagle3566

9800m GS 512mb in my laptop and an old 8500gt 256mb in my desktop


----------



## simfreak47

Got another new card







I bet the OP is sick of updating my name









EVGA GeForce 8800GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simfreak47*


Got another new card







I bet the OP is sick of updating my name









EVGA GeForce 8800GTX










Not really Tator tot is the one who gets updated the most.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Not really Tator tot is the one who gets updated the most.




























I promise if you get some ATi cards Anth I'll keep them all updated for you
















Either way, I might be selling some of those GPU's off soon. I haven't decided yet, parting with tech is hard for me.


----------



## AMG

I've got my GTX285...and a 8400GS in my Dell. Please add me!

Have to RMA the GTX285.


----------



## Jinny1

i own a nvdia 9600GT plz add me


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated.


----------



## Cryptedvick

please update me








I've upgraded to an EVGA GTX285


----------



## Shrimpykins

I have 2x GTX 285's from XFX and 2x 9800GTX+'s from EVGA, I also own a 9600gt and a 9800gt but I don't run them in my personal rigs, they are in rigs at work. Oh.. I also own a 7900 GTX that is in a work pc rofl.


----------



## UnAimed

in (sig rig) + 9600m GT


----------



## AMG

I should be getting a ASUS 9600GSO soon, I'll post when I get it


----------



## Anth0789

List updated once more.


----------



## Shrimpykins

Mines a 9600gt not a 8600gt


----------



## booby219

i got a gts 250 and a 8500gt


----------



## Anth0789

Thats about enough for updating today.


----------



## Unit420

Gtx 260


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unit420*


Gtx 260


Up and added.


----------



## 88hurst

Sli gtx 260


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88hurst* 
Sli gtx 260

Up and added to the list now.


----------



## Speedster159

Ohh hello can you add me i have a "Nvidia GeForce 6200 Turbocache" And its busted and im still knowing how to fix it if you want to see the problem pls go to one of my thread


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Speedster159* 
Ohh hello can you add me i have a "Nvidia GeForce 6200 Turbocache" And its busted and im still knowing how to fix it if you want to see the problem pls go to one of my thread

Up and added!


----------



## reaper~

Add me plz.. I have 2 EVGA GTX260 SC (one is waiting for a step-up to GTX285) and also a BFG Tech GTX295 (my current rig).

Thnx!


----------



## Tank

Add me XFX 9800GTX+


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done for now.


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Update is done for now.

Thanks.


----------



## phonyphonecall

lol, i swear i posted before..... 
2x 9800gtx in SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phonyphonecall*


lol, i swear i posted before..... 
2x 9800gtx in SLI


Added!


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

e-GeForce 9800 GTX+


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xXxALLANxXx* 
e-GeForce 9800 GTX+

Added now!


----------



## simfreak47

Is there a difference between the GeForce and e-GeForce?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simfreak47*


Is there a difference between the GeForce and e-GeForce?


e-GeForce is the old EVGA brand name.


----------



## stn0092

eVGA GTX 285 in sig rig and eVGA 7900GS in another.


----------



## IntelFloyd

I have:
2 XFX GTX275
2 EVGA GTX275
1 EVGA 7200GS
1 BFG Tech 9600GT


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stn0092*


eVGA GTX 285 in sig rig and eVGA 7900GS in another.


TRADER


----------



## simfreak47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


TRADER










Nah, he just knows what's better for him


----------



## wierdo124

Anth0789, I've done up a spreadsheet of the list because i was bored. If you like, you can put that in the OP to do away with the current members list. If you'd like an example, it would look very similar to the one currently in the Red Tide, and it's easier to update. You NEVER need to edit the OP again, because the spreadsheet auto-refreshes. If you want to use it, let me know so i can add you as a collaborator, thus you will be able to edit it.


----------



## cooper_inc1

I'm green!

EVGA 275 GTX in my sig rig
EVGA 8800 GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Anth0789, I've done up a spreadsheet of the list because i was bored. If you like, you can put that in the OP to do away with the current members list. If you'd like an example, it would look very similar to the one currently in the Red Tide, and it's easier to update. You NEVER need to edit the OP again, because the spreadsheet auto-refreshes. If you want to use it, let me know so i can add you as a collaborator, thus you will be able to edit it.


I don't mind but im okay with it, But I like updating daily though. Well im going on a little trip for 4 days so maybe I should use it then just for now I guess.


----------



## wierdo124

Put the following code into the OP:

Code:


Code:


http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tt--wSXiGnoHOrAqB1YF0gg&w=100&h=800

Should output this:
 <!-- AME Google Spreadsheet --> http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tt--wSXiGnoHOrAqB1YF0gg&w=100&h=800 Google Spreadsheet

PM or post your gmail account so i can let you change it.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

i wanna be on the list! i only have one gpu, but am currently lookn for another to sli :/ but the ssc is hard to find.


----------



## Cavi

Well, looks like I can be REMOVED from this list









Sold my 7800GT, and my evga 9800GTX+ SC I am working on trying to sell!


----------



## wierdo124

Updated, and prettied up the spreadsheet.


----------



## wierdo124

Can y'all believe there's over 1500 people in this thread?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Can y'all believe there's over 1500 people in this thread?


I made a gratz thread to anth about that a week back maybe?


----------



## M3N-HT

i just got my 2 eVGA's today as a starter kit,was wonderin if i could join?
after a bit id like to get 3way sli with 9800gtx


----------



## snipes23

evga GTX280. Am i In haha


----------



## SpammisT

Sig rig is everything you need to know


----------



## YouWin

I'm in too! Two eVga GTX 260's Superclocked edition's in sli.


----------



## wierdo124

Updated.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay im back now finally and by the way I didn't get an email for the spreadsheet yet but it don't matter. So do we leave the spreadsheet or put back the old list?


----------



## xFALL3Nx

XFX 9800GT MSI 9600GT and eVGA 8400gs


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Okay im back now finally and by the way I didn't get an email for the spreadsheet yet but it don't matter. So do we leave the spreadsheet or put back the old list?


Hmm, you should have.

Can you just make a Google account? It would make it a lot easier. We can leave this one here, just gotta get it working for you.

Most people have Google accounts, so it's not usually a problem.


----------



## Jtwizzle

evga gtx 260 core 216, evga 8800gt, gigabyte 9800gt, evga 8800gs


----------



## JonC04

eVGA GTX 260 Core 216 Superclocked 65nm.
I really like it. =P


----------



## daanielin

Nvidia eVGA 8800GTS 320MB, running stock atm, oc it in 5 minutes.. I'll report how it goes..


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Hmm, you should have.

Can you just make a Google account? It would make it a lot easier. We can leave this one here, just gotta get it working for you.

Most people have Google accounts, so it's not usually a problem.

Okay I just made an account but I dont have permission so you go to accept me or something.


----------



## wierdo124

How about now??


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


How about now??


Yep it works.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated.


----------



## cooper_inc1

I still didn't make the list?!?!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *cooper_inc1*


I'm green!

EVGA 275 GTX in my sig rig
EVGA 8800 GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cooper_inc1*


I still didn't make the list?!?!










Sorry now you're on.


----------



## wierdo124

Anth, if you didn't notice the auto-alphabetize feature, it has one. Right click the name column at the top, and alphabetize. Saves time.


----------



## Adhmuz

2x BFG 8800GT OC2 SLI, gonna be upgrading soon I hope!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Anth, if you didn't notice the auto-alphabetize feature, it has one. Right click the name column at the top, and alphabetize. Saves time.


Okay thanks!


----------



## TheSprunk

Sounding off with a Gigabyte GTS250OC 1GB.

Absolutely amazing card. 1920x1080 high res works smoothly in most games, and for the few that don't, it rocks out with ease at 1680x1050. Love it.


----------



## hypertripo

I got two GTX260 216 core


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Okay thanks!

No problem, if you have any questions, you know who to ask


----------



## Anth0789

List updated now.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


No problem, if you have any questions, you know who to ask










This man is good with the stuff, but the software is fairly simple to use.

I say





















for the both of you.


----------



## nemesi5

Update me, I now have a BFG GTX 285 OC2


----------



## xFALL3Nx

=O i have an XFX 9800GTX+ not a 9800GT







silly


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx* 
=O i have an XFX 9800GTX+ not a 9800GT







silly

Sorry its fixed!


----------



## azcrazy

can u up date me i got a GTX 285 SC 2GB and a GTX260 SSC, both are EVGA


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


can u up date me i got a GTX 285 SC 2GB and a GTX260 SSC, both are EVGA


Its done!


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I have an en8800gt, can i be added please


----------



## snow cakes




----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.* 
I have an en8800gt, can i be added please









Okay up!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

i have 2 EVGA GTX 280 and an EVGA e-geforce 8800 GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
i have 2 EVGA GTX 280 and an EVGA e-geforce 8800 GT 

Up and added!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Thanks!


----------



## OSDCrusher

Two more cards: XFX GeForce 8800GT and an XFX GeForce 8800 Ultra.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher*


Two more cards: XFX GeForce 8800GT and an XFX GeForce 8800 Ultra.


Okay you're updated and last for today.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Thanks.


----------



## phonyphonecall

lol... i never knew this thread was here....

EVGA 6800 GT EVGA 9800gtx EVGA 9800gtx and EVGA 275 gtx

thanks so much!


----------



## ARavenousChimp

Can I update ? I now Have a BFG Tech GTX280 OcX and an EVGA 9500GT


----------



## mazza-

ok i thought you guys could add mine:
MSI GeForece GTX 280 1GB


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list.


----------



## boredgunner

Looks like I never asked for an update with my Galaxy Dual Slot 9800GT. It's visible here, it replaced my old 9600GT with a 9800GT, great PhysX processor.









By boredgunner, shot with Canon PowerShot A590 IS at 2009-08-26

So I've owned the following.

PNY 8400GS
PNY 8500GT
Sparkle 9400GT
PNY 9600GT
Galaxy dual slot 9800GT
EVGA GTX 260 CORE 216 55nm

Here are my PhysX results to those who are interested.

http://gnd-techlabs.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=418


----------



## NorthWoodPecker

Hey, finally back in green with a XFX GeForce 9800GT 512MB.
If you'd be so kind to note me down, thanks


----------



## LahiruRD

3 way SLI GTX260 user here


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NorthWoodPecker* 
Hey, finally back in green with a XFX GeForce 9800GT 512MB.
If you'd be so kind to note me down, thanks










Quote:


Originally Posted by *LahiruRD* 
3 way SLI GTX260 user here









Up and updated...


----------



## ColSanderz

What's happenin guys? I'm rockin two eVGA GTX 275's in sli now. As much as I want to boycott them, I just could not pass up 148 bucks each new! I'm lovin' life now...


----------



## ikillerzi

gtx 260c216 65nm, add me to list! LETS FUEL THIS MACHINE!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Alright its updated for now.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColSanderz*


What's happenin guys? I'm rockin two eVGA GTX 275's in sli now. As much as I want to boycott them, I just could not pass up 148 bucks each new! I'm lovin' life now...










How'd you get them that cheap?


----------



## ColSanderz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
How'd you get them that cheap?

Weekly frys's ad.









$238 normally with $60 off instantly. Then another 30 MIR... so I guess it'll be 148 eventually, but even at 178 per, it's still not bad. All I know is I spent the same amount of money for two 275's that I would for a single 285.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColSanderz*


Weekly frys's ad.









$238 normally with $60 off instantly. Then another 30 MIR... so I guess it'll be 148 eventually, but even at 178 per, it's still not bad. All I know is I spent the same amount of money for two 275's that I would for a single 285.










Must say, Sweet Deal!


----------



## simfreak47

Cool spreadsheet


----------



## goodolsen

Just added a second 9600GSO to my rig running SLI now.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodolsen*


Just added a second 9600GSO to my rig running SLI now.


Okay updated!


----------



## mattliston

owned a PNY 8500gt on an old rig, running on a BFG BeForce 6600 OC 512mb now!


----------



## GazzyG

I have a xfx 260 xxx in my machine. A gtx250 in the kids and a 8800gts 640 in the wife's!!!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GazzyG*


I have a xfx 260 xxx in my machine. A gtx250 in the kids and a 8800gts 640 in the wife's!!!


Them old school G80s


----------



## Dark-Asylum

can I join with my ancient g80 8800 gts? pleeaseee? i'll respect the first rule: "we don't talk about gr33n machine"


----------



## Shogon

gtx 280's SLI!


----------



## Thedarklord

2 x EVGA GeForce GTX 280 SSC Editions in SLI

,Thedarklord


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done.


----------



## RUGRLN

Dunno if I posted here before but I've got a NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT Gainward 1GB OC'd


----------



## Protezione

2x Asus 9800GTX+ Dark Knight Editions!


----------



## Pyroball

Proud owner and previous owner of:
Dell (ick) GeForce 440MX
BFG 6800GT
EVGA 7600GT
EVGA 7950GTKO
EVGA 7900GTX 512
BFG 8800GTS 512 (G92)
BFG GTX260 Core 216 maXcore
Zotac GTX260 Core 216 OC


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done!!!


----------



## SpammisT

Sorry if it's not too much trouble, but please edit to EVGA 260GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpammisT*


Sorry if it's not too much trouble, but please edit to EVGA 260GTX










Okay its done.


----------



## Raji8

Currently have 2 9800GTX+s in SLI


----------



## boie

MSI GeForce4 Ti 4200


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raji8*


Currently have 2 9800GTX+s in SLI



Quote:



Originally Posted by *boie*


MSI GeForce4 Ti 4200



Updated!


----------



## JonC04

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Updated!










Wow, how do you keep sane?
So many updates, it's not even updated daily, it's at least updated hourly. o.o
Nice job on keeping everything clean and organized. =)
I must +Rep you. O.O


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

BFG GeForce GTX 275 OC and PNY Verto 7600 GS 512MB AGP 8x. Yes you read it right, AGP 8x.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JonC04* 
Wow, how do you keep sane?
So many updates, it's not even updated daily, it's at least updated hourly. o.o
Nice job on keeping everything clean and organized. =)
I must +Rep you. O.O

Thanks! I do what I can to keep it updated.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meta-Prometheus* 
BFG GeForce GTX 275 OC and PNY Verto 7600 GS 512MB AGP 8x. Yes you read it right, AGP 8x.

You're added!


----------



## KingMaddog

I'm in. EVGA GeForce 9800GTX+

It may be a little dusty in this pic, but I recently cleaned everything out.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## KingMaddog

My card's 1GB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingMaddog*


My card's 1GB


Fixed!


----------



## Sgtbash

Could you edit mine please? Instead of the 8800gt, I now have a gtx 260


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
Could you edit mine please? Instead of the 8800gt, I now have a gtx 260









Done!


----------



## Johny_Sniper

Got my self 2x gtx 295 and 2x8800gtx

thank you


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## jshay

I own a GTX 275 , 8800 GTS , 7350 LE, and I just sold my GTX 260







If that counts


----------



## olympiawa

GTX 260 55nm


----------



## David12345

Could you add me on the list? I have an Asus 9600GSO Magic 512MB.


----------



## my77stang

please update me to a XFX GTX280 1GB. I also have a Asus 9800GT 512 in the wifey's machine, and a BFG 7800GT 256MB in my daughters rig.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Hey Anth, could you also add me for an XFX GTX280 and an EVGA GTX295 Plus.


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done...


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Update is done...

Actually if you could fix it, the GTX280 I have is XFX not EVGA.


----------



## sconeboy92

Ive got two BFG 9800GT OC+'s in SLI now


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0*


Actually if you could fix it, the GTX280 I have is XFX not EVGA.


Fixed!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sconeboy92*


Ive got two BFG 9800GT OC+'s in SLI now










And updated!


----------



## Nhb93

I'm running an 8800 GTX. Not sure of the manufacturer, since my parents bought an Alienware for me 2 years ago, but I know that's the model.


----------



## mattliston

run gpu-z and then also run nvibitor should tell you


----------



## Salman8506

I have got an XfX 8800gt Alpha Dog and Palit 8800gt.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Salman8506*


I have got an XfX 8800gt Alpha Dog and Palit 8800gt.


In SLI right?


----------



## David12345

Thanks for adding!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *David12345*


Thanks for adding!


No problem just doing my duty.


----------



## [Ion]

Add me for a Geforce 9300 please


----------



## VincentJ

You can take out the 9800GTX+, sold my old machine. Now I am running 2x 9600GT( not in sli) for the time being.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## n1helix

GTS 250 here!


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattliston*


run gpu-z and then also run nvibitor should tell you










GPU-Z just tells me NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX with the subvendor being NVIDIA.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nhb93*


I'm running an 8800 GTX. Not sure of the manufacturer, since my parents bought an Alienware for me 2 years ago, but I know that's the model.


If it's an Alienware than it's an OEM model, either from nVidia or Foxconn.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *n1helix*


GTS 250 here!


Added!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

update me please,
i now got an EVGA GTX275 1792mb
















removed the 9600gt


----------



## Anth0789

Done!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Done!

wow, ur fast! lol
thanx


----------



## solidgear

Add me








EVGA GTX 260 SC 55nm


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidgear*


Add me








EVGA GTX 260 SC 55nm


AddeD!


----------



## Freelancer852

Update my entry please!

2 x eVGA GTX 285 1GB - SLI


----------



## Rab1t_K1ll3r^

Hello, I am already on the list but for my 8800GTX. Could you please update me to my BFG GTX 285 OC?

Thanks guys.

validation link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3dzuz/

(yes i know i haven't pushed the card very hard for an OC)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*


Update my entry please!

2 x eVGA GTX 285 1GB - SLI



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rab1t_K1ll3r^*


Hello, I am already on the list but for my 8800GTX. Could you please update me to my BFG GTX 285 OC?

Thanks guys.

validation link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3dzuz/

(yes i know i haven't pushed the card very hard for an OC)



Done and updated...


----------



## Uber_D

Add please?

Xfx 250 Gts


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Uber_D*


Add please?

Xfx 250 Gts


Done!!!


----------



## deleter

add me,

SLI GTX 260 216 SC EVGA


----------



## king_play334

BFG GTX 280 OC SLI

throw me on the list gentlmen.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deleter*


add me,

SLI GTX 260 216 SC EVGA



Quote:



Originally Posted by *king_play334*


BFG GTX 280 OC SLI

throw me on the list gentlmen.










Both of you up and on the list.


----------



## dominique120

Dont hava a 9800GTX+ anymore, I bought a GTS 250 512mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dominique120*


Dont hava a 9800GTX+ anymore, I bought a GTS 250 512mb


Okay updated.


----------



## GhostUk

i got a BFG 9800GT 512mb count me in please


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GhostUk*


i got a BFG 9800GT 512mb count me in please










Up on the list.


----------



## GhostUk

ty


----------



## Zammo

BFG 295 GTX H2OC here


----------



## Anth0789

Updated again.


----------



## mmparkskier

XFX NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+

Haven't overclocked it since I've installed WIN7.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gpfwn/


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmparkskier* 
XFX NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+

Haven't overclocked it since I've installed WIN7.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gpfwn/

Added!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Added!


cool story bro


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hey,

i got an other rig running my old Point of View 9600gt 1 gig, do you add that one, or is it only for gpu's in 1 rig? anyways, my bro has got an asus en8600gt 512mb


----------



## sp4wners

MSI Geforce GTX260 Lightning 1792MB DDR3







Sign me in guys


----------



## Quantum Man

I'm newly green as of today.

EVGA GTX 295 1792MB Co-Op Edition


----------



## mazza-

MSI GeForce GTX 280 /w Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme - 35C idle, 60C MAX on clock higher than a GTX 285 (forgot what clocks lol)

EDIT:lol forgot - so sign me up!


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

8600gts 256mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary* 
8600gts 256mb

Ok up and added!


----------



## caraboose

I like the new list format... I don't know how old it is though.

Add me up for another GTX280 and 8800 so it's 2 GTX280s and 2 8800GT's now


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


I like the new list format... I don't know how old it is though.

Add me up for another GTX280 and 8800 so it's 2 GTX280s and 2 8800GT's now


Been up for probably a month.


----------



## Nexusx

ASUS 9800GX2. Love it.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nexusx* 
ASUS 9800GX2. Love it.









Up and added!


----------



## Tator Tot

Tator Tot - BFG FX5200, 2 x 7800GTX EVGA 8800GTS 512MB, 2 x EVGA 8600GTS In SLI, , BFG FX5800 Ultra

Need my list skimmed down Anth.

Thanks for the hardwork man


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Tator Tot - BFG FX5200, 2 x 7800GTX EVGA 8800GTS 512MB, 2 x EVGA 8600GTS In SLI, , BFG FX5800 Ultra

Need my list skimmed down Anth.

Thanks for the hardwork man










Okay its done!


----------



## Nexusx

I'll be upgrading soon, probably to a 295. Any specific brand that you guys have had good experiences with?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexusx*


I'll be upgrading soon, probably to a 295. Any specific brand that you guys have had good experiences with?


EVGA or XFX = Best brands, Also BFG is good.


----------



## Quantum Man

My EVGA 295 Co-Op is a superb card. Loving it so far.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Duel XFX 9800gt's @ 700/1728/1872 
BORN AND RAISED nVidia fan


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for tonight...


----------



## compugeekmsn

DUAL SLI BFG 9800 GT

ATI cards are like busses, they are big, red and have bad drivers


----------



## mattliston

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compugeekmsn*


DUAL SLI BFG 9800 GT

ATI cards are like busses, they are big, red and have bad drivers


not really


----------



## sdla4ever

update me

sdla4ever - GTX275 & 9800 GT, then second PC has 8400 GS


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for the night! Will be back for tomorrows update...


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *compugeekmsn* 
DUAL SLI BFG 9800 GT

ATI cards are like busses, they are big, red and have bad drivers

i dedicate this music for you


YouTube - Another One Rides The Bus! -Weird Al, (Bites The Dust) G-mod


----------



## Brandon00000

can someone post my cards 2 bfg gtx 285 oc


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brandon00000*


can someone post my cards 2 bfg gtx 285 oc


Done!


----------



## Brandon00000

Thanks


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compugeekmsn*


DUAL SLI BFG 9800 GT

ATI cards are like busses, they are big, red and have bad drivers


----------



## toast3d

new green machine member here....

2 BFG tech 275 OC's 896mb in SLI
1-Physics eVGA 8800GTX 768mb


----------



## mattliston

BFG 7900GT OC please









-Matt


----------



## Anth0789

List updated for today.


----------



## mattliston

wow, quick update!

Im actually on the list already, simply got a 7900gt, you added me as a 2nd mattliston lol


----------



## Anth0789

Fixed!!!


----------



## mattliston

thanks


----------



## Celeras

I'm on board


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## Singular1ty

I got a 780i sli, and 2 260 GTX's dual sli.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Singular1ty* 
I got a 780i sli, and 2 260 GTX's dual sli.

Up!!!


----------



## OSDCrusher

UPDATE: Got me a GTX 295


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OSDCrusher*


UPDATE: Got me a GTX 295


So I remove GTX 260 then?


----------



## OSDCrusher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


So I remove GTX 260 then?


No, all my other cards are in different pcs.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Oh, I got rid of my 8800 GTX.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated.


----------



## OSDCrusher

Thanks.


----------



## txtsd

count me in.
I have an MSI GTX 280.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *txtsd*


count me in.
I have an MSI GTX 280.


Alright up and added!


----------



## Frost

Ah! I was lookin for a place like this to show my Nvidia love. Old thread, but I'm here now?  I am using 2x SLI EVGA e-Geforce 7800GT, they still do what they are suppose to, I love these cards.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated.


----------



## TFL Replica

Upgraded to Inno3D GTX 275.


----------



## DesertRat

When you get around to it could you edit things a bit? I only have an XFX 8600GTS XXX residing in my back-up machine now.

thanks


----------



## Patch

Gtx 295 ftw
8800gt


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
Upgraded to Inno3D GTX 275.

Which cards do I remove? You got to say so...

List updated!


----------



## maxnanabas09




----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## Quantum Man

Please add 5x 9800 GX2's and 1 9600 GSO 384MB to my name, thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
Please add 5x 9800 GX2's and 1 9600 GSO 384MB to my name, thanks.









Its done!!!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
Please add 5x 9800 GX2's and 1 9600 GSO 384MB to my name, thanks.









fi.......v.......e..........f....i....i.......v... ......v.....e....






































































































































































: wheee:
































































:2 cents:


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quantum Man* 
Please add 5x 9800 GX2's and 1 9600 GSO 384MB to my name, thanks.

















Someone's getting their fold on.


----------



## biltong

Plz to add XFX GTS250 512MB Core edition in my name

kthxbai


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Evilcraft

Nvidia 9800gtx+ with a little overclock to her


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evilcraft* 
Nvidia 9800gtx+ with a little overclock to her

Okay added to the list.


----------



## dargo

Evga gtx260 core 216 SC.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dargo* 
Evga gtx260 core 216 SC.

Updated! And you're added.


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

EVGA GTS 250 1gb SLI 756/2100/1836 
Cheers


----------



## DeX

Remove me >.< I went ATI...


----------



## hubwub

I currently have a EVGA e-GeForce 9600 GT Superclocked. I would like to be added to this list.


----------



## chatch15117

MSI GTX260 OCv3 @ 700core 1504shader 2200memory


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated for now.


----------



## BaMYouRDeaD

Add me









I have the BFG GeForce GTX 275 896MB OC.


----------



## like30ninjas

hey, add me!

2 x EVGA GTX 295's (stock for now, watercooled with 2 HK295 blocks)

nvidia > ati.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated and final for today.


----------



## That_guy3

Add me up my friend.

XFX 7900GS XXX 256mb of pure PWNage hehe


----------



## icyman077

you can also add a BFG 7950GTOCE 256MB to the mix for now.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *icyman077*


you can also add a BFG 7950GTOCE 256MB to the mix for now.


Alright up on the list.


----------



## Darkslide

Add me please, EVGA GTX 260


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkslide*


Add me please, EVGA GTX 260


Updated!


----------



## metallicamaster3

Add me please. I have a 750i motherboard from XFX, a Sparkle 1GB GTS 250, and a PNY 8500GT.

I also just stickied this thread.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


Add me please. I have a 750i motherboard from XFX, a Sparkle 1GB GTS 250, and a PNY 8500GT.

I also just stickied this thread.


Okay added! Thanks for the stickie.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Geforce 4 MX420?

Uhh... XFX 750i? XD


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3* 
Geforce 4 MX420?

Uhh... XFX 750i? XD

I don't put mother boards I just put Nvidia cards...


----------



## metallicamaster3

Right... so what's the rogue card there? XD


----------



## Slyr7.62

Please update me & add *Evga 7800 GS CO Superclocked* - Yep, clocked @ 460/1350 (stock is 375/1200).















This 78GS is 25-35% faster than a stock 6800 Ultra, lol.















So now my line can be:

PNY GTX 260 896MB - *Evga 7800 GS CO Superclocked* - BFG 6800GTOC - *Geforce FX 5950 Ultra* - Geforce FX 5900SE - *Geforce FX 5200*

*Listed in order of release date and/or performance.
*Thnx.
*


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slyr7.62*


Please update me & add *Evga 7800 GS CO Superclocked* - Yep, clocked @ 460/1350 (stock is 375/1200).















This 78GS is 25-35% faster than a stock 6800 Ultra, lol.















So now my line can be:

PNY GTX 260 896MB - *Evga 7800 GS CO Superclocked* - BFG 6800GTOC - *Geforce FX 5950 Ultra* - Geforce FX 5900SE - *Geforce FX 5200*

*Thnx.
*


okay you're updated!


----------



## alphadog0309

2x XFX 8800 GT xxx editions in SLI as of now hoping to upgrade soon...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alphadog0309*


2x XFX 8800 GT xxx editions in SLI as of now hoping to upgrade soon...


Up on the list...


----------



## Capwn

add a brotha


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


add a brotha


Done!


----------



## Quantum Man

Add a XFX GTX 285 1GB, thanks.


----------



## glenbuck1914

Hi guys,

Haven't gone green in a while but I'm trying out some physx action on a 9500gt


----------



## smmansfield

add me

EVGA GeForce GTS 250 512Mb [oc'd]

(soon to be 2 of these babies in SLI)


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated for today.


----------



## blooder11181

please remove gtx260 and 9800gt (sold)

and add 
ecs geforce 9800gx2 1gb
gpuz-z after i get 2x4pin molex to 8pin pci-express cable


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


please remove gtx260 and 9800gt (sold)

and add 
ecs geforce 9800gx2 1gb
gpuz-z after i get 2x4pin molex to 8pin pci-express cable


Okay you're updated!


----------



## Aick

XFX 9800Gt add me =)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aick*


XFX 9800Gt add me =)


Up and added!


----------



## GuardDawg30

EVGA 8800 GTS 512..Add me please


----------



## Anth0789

Spreadsheet updated...


----------



## 666_Pounder

Gainward GTX 295 over here. Add me on please.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Update:

2x GTX 295
4x 9800 GX2
2x 8800 GT


----------



## sconeboy92

Change mine please. I've got a BFG 9800GTX+ OC 512mb now


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sconeboy92* 
Change mine please. I've got a BFG 9800GTX+ OC 512mb now









Its done!


----------



## DEVAST8

Please add me to the list.

EVGA GTX 295 CO-OP and me likes it!


----------



## tom.slick

evga gtx 285


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DEVAST8* 
Please add me to the list.

EVGA GTX 295 CO-OP and me likes it!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *tom.slick* 
evga gtx 285

Updated!


----------



## Sethy666

Please add me to your list;

Galaxy GTX 275


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sethy666* 
Please add me to your list;

Galaxy GTX 275









Okay up on the list.


----------



## Sethy666

Thanks!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Can't believe I'm not on here yet.

Add me, 2 EVGA GTX260s, 1 65nm, 1 55nm.


----------



## Regel

Please add me too:

2x Asus GTX295


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

please add:

BFG 9600GT

Thanks!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now!


----------



## Exostenza

Add me man I've me a nice GTX 275 with a very nice overclock on the sucker. LOVE NVIDIA.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Exostenza* 
Add me man I've me a nice GTX 275 with a very nice overclock on the sucker. LOVE NVIDIA.

Done!


----------



## raisethe3

I didn't realize there was a club for this. Sorry I'm late, but count me in. I got an EVGA 8800GT in my rig.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


I didn't realize there was a club for this. Sorry I'm late, but count me in. I got an EVGA 8800GT in my rig.


Well now you're on!


----------



## raisethe3

Thank you!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Well now you're on!


----------



## blooder11181

just got a freebie (from a guy here at portugal)
xfx 6800 XTreme 256mb pci-express
stock 350mhz oc to 425
memory 1ghz oc 1100mhz


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## axeafordmartin

well might as well join as i got my new card its a 1gb 9500gt


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axeafordmartin*


well might as well join as i got my new card its a 1gb 9500gt


Alright added!


----------



## xshadowfeverx

count me in

Zotac GTS 250 1GB AMP!


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done!


----------



## Intelship

Evga 8800GTX here. Guess I have to wait till tomorrow!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Intelship* 
Evga 8800GTX here. Guess I have to wait till tomorrow!









Not really I always update when I see someone wants to be added!


----------



## Setzer

Can you add a card for me?
I have a (fried) GeForce 6200 collecting dust


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated...


----------



## Angryfpsplayer

I have bought Nvidia ever since I replaced my old Voodoo2 all those years ago!

Plus, green is just cooler than red.

BFG Tech GTX260 OCX in SLi. They kick the **** out of your 4870X2 thats for sure.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *angryfpsplayer*


i have bought nvidia ever since i replaced my old voodoo2 all those years ago!

Plus, green is just cooler than red.

Bfg tech gtx260 ocx in sli. They kick the **** out of your 4870x2 thats for sure.


amen!


----------



## Capwn

Runnings x2 BFG GTS 250 OC's here! Spanks every game I have at highest settings, 1080 rez, and Quality setting in NV control panel. I LoVe Me SoMe GrEeN. In more ways the one.


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated....


----------



## gazza30

ok sign me up details in sig rig
1 zotac an 1 asus gtx 280


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gazza30* 
ok sign me up details in sig rig
1 zotac an 1 asus gtx 280

Ok added!


----------



## edalbkrad

1 Palit 9800GT 1gb
1 ECS 6600LE 128mb (I ran crysis at gamer settings with this! average 1-3 FPS)
1 Inno3d FX5500 256mb
1 Emaxx FX5500 256mb
1 Inno3d MX4000 64mb

Those are the only one's still working lol. They are still great for quake 3 lan parties.


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

..... ._.

NVIDIA GeForce 6800


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *edalbkrad* 
1 Palit 9800GT 1gb
1 ECS 6600LE 128mb (I ran crysis at gamer settings with this! average 1-3 FPS)
1 Inno3d FX5500 256mb
1 Emaxx FX5500 256mb
1 Inno3d MX4000 64mb

Those are the only one's still working lol. They are still great for quake 3 lan parties.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoldYrPistlstr8* 
..... ._.

NVIDIA GeForce 6800

Up and added


----------



## stc38

me! XFX GTX 260 BE


----------



## stc38

plz add me! XFX GTX 260 BE


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stc38*


plz add me! XFX GTX 260 BE


You have to give him more than 1 minute. 
btw OP my cards are 1 gig not 512 mb. kthxbye


----------



## FaiN

I have two XFX GTX260 XT's.


----------



## Cinamon

My rig has one EVGA 9800 GTX+.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## darkninja

lol im on a meagre (not yet working) 8400 GS 256 mb







Feel sorry for me guys ... lol


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja* 
lol im on a meagre (not yet working) 8400 GS 256 mb








Feel sorry for me guys ... lol


lol Im sure its better then my 6600 non gt


----------



## imh073p

2 XFX 896m GTX 260's SLi


----------



## Mashed46

My rig has a Gigabyte *GTX285* , awesome VGA!


----------



## Anth0789

List updated...


----------



## Shrimpykins

Add 2x 9400 GT's and a GTX 260 Core 216 to my list =)D


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

My secondary has a EVGA 9600 GSO 1 GB DDR2, do I apply?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins* 
Add 2x 9400 GT's and a GTX 260 Core 216 to my list =)D

Updated!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers* 
My secondary has a EVGA 9600 GSO 1 GB DDR2, do I apply?

Yeah its Nvidia card!


----------



## btwalter

my current POS rig has a NVIDIA GeForce 5500.
Just purchased a EVGA GTX 260 from lemans today.


----------



## Anth0789

Updates once more and final for the night.


----------



## F4153_H0p3

recently purchased a NVIDIA GTX 295 1792 MB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F4153_H0p3* 
recently purchased a NVIDIA GTX 295 1792 MB

Okay you're updated!


----------



## manumanok

This is awesome! COUNT ME IN







XFX 8800GTS 512MB


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for now...


----------



## dudenell

Evga 295 co-op
evga 8600 gt


----------



## Z Naught

EVGA GTX 285 1GB (Primary Monitor)
PNY 7600 GS (Secondary monitors)


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated for today...


----------



## KaiZ51

Can you remove me? I've just got rid of my old 8800GT and changed to an ATI 5770...


----------



## RyanJaymz

2x GTX 275 in SLI

One is a Gigabyte GTX 275
The other is an XFX GTX 275


----------



## chickenricesoup

count me in
2x GTX275 superclocked in sli
gunna get me a 3rd card soon

















p.s i forget to ask what is the diference between the Xtreme-G Nvidia Drivers and Nvidia drivers?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickenricesoup* 
count me in
2x GTX275 superclocked in sli
gunna get me a 3rd card soon

















p.s i forget to ask what is the diference between the Xtreme-G Nvidia Drivers and Nvidia drivers?

XG are optimized to perform better than the original ones. Visit the forum for more info:
http://www.tweakforce.com/


----------



## blasphemy

im in i got a Evga GTS 250


----------



## Exostenza

What are the advantages of the XG drivers over stock nVidia ones? I cannot seem to find any release notes on their website or forums.


----------



## mike87

eVGA GTX 285 SC 1GB FTW


----------



## MonsterRP

Hello Everyone, Was wanting to join the club, got my EVGA 275 GTX

Thanks!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


What are the advantages of the XG drivers over stock nVidia ones? I cannot seem to find any release notes on their website or forums.


They are tweaked to run better than the original Nvidia ones, There is no release notes its just simply a tweaked Nvidia driver.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


They are tweaked to run better than the original Nvidia ones, There is no release notes its just simply a tweaked Nvidia driver.


Whats the advantage of having a "tweaked" driver?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


Whats the advantage of having a "tweaked" driver?










You don't get it do you, they run better and you get more FPS with the XG drivers duh.








http://www.overclock.net/nvidia-driv...ml#post7543629


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


You don't get it do you, they run better and you get more FPS with the XG drivers duh.








http://www.overclock.net/nvidia-driv...ml#post7543629


I never ran XG before or any tweaked driver. Do XG support all NV cards?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
I never ran XG before or any tweaked driver. Do XG support all NV cards?









Yes they do just like the original ones.


----------



## CL3P20

update for me.. BFG/OC 9800GTX







rocking it for daily use, have yet to crank the voltage.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
update for me.. BFG/OC 9800GTX







rocking it for daily use, have yet to crank the voltage.

Okay done!


----------



## xshadowfeverx

Why isn't this stickied anymore?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xshadowfeverx*


Why isn't this stickied anymore? 


Who knows maybe because people couldn't find it anymore...


----------



## Randy1617

got myself a EVGA gtx 260 896mb


----------



## LTCoogan

can i join i got a nvida gforce fx 5500


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Randy1617* 
got myself a EVGA gtx 260 896mb


Quote:


Originally Posted by *LTCoogan* 
can i join i got a nvida gforce fx 5500

Both of you up on the list.


----------



## n1helix

id like to add my 8400GS and 5700 Ultra


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *n1helix* 
id like to add my 8400GS and 5700 Ultra

Done!


----------



## Behemoth777

I have been a proud owner of a 9800gtx+ since last year and plan on getting 2 gt300 cards when they come out. I'm suprised I didn't see this club before.
Sign me up!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


I have been a proud owner of a 9800gtx+ since last year and plan on getting 2 gt300 cards when they come out. I'm suprised I didn't see this club before.
Sign me up!










Welcome aboard!


----------



## Contagion

I would like to be on there as the first dude with the 275 co-op








(technically the second but the first guy didnt have it very long or update on here)

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6071...275-co-op.html

screeny in that thread


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

Add more stuff to my list, I now have a Sparkle GeForce 9400GT that I want to get rid of for a 9600GT.....


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Contagion* 
I would like to be on there as the first dude with the 275 co-op








(technically the second but the first guy didnt have it very long or update on here)

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/6071...275-co-op.html

screeny in that thread

Nice scoring that card! It looks like an awesome card. Have you benched it yet?


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list for the night.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Nice scoring that card! It looks like an awesome card. Have you benched it yet?


I got FC2 benched.
Im gunna do it again tho.


----------



## neurolysis

Would it be possible to add me with my cards:

XFX 260GTX 216SP (OC)
EVGA 8800GTS
XFX 8600GS (OC)

Thanks


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Nice scoring that card! It looks like an awesome card. Have you benched it yet?


 Im wondering the same thing XD


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *neurolysis* 
Would it be possible to add me with my cards:

XFX 260GTX 216SP (OC)
EVGA 8800GTS
XFX 8600GS (OC)

Thanks









Ok up on the list.


----------



## CL3P20

new benching comp in the hwbot section for single GPU and AquaMark3...any of you interested should go check it out...contest officially opens tomorrow.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

i allways though this Gr33n machine ment Eviromentally friendly, like my WD caviar green or my Hyper efficient Antec greenpower PSU (i didnt install cuz my 500W one is better

now im looking at Nvidia and im like WAT??? THE FAK????


----------



## pablo420

Currently used:
nVidia 8800 GTX
eVGA 9600 GT
Dead:
BFG 6800 OC
BFG 6800 GT OC
BFG FX 5500 OC


----------



## Lyfskills

Add me please!

eVGA 8800GTS


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## xshadowfeverx

Hey Anth, could you update my status by adding in a XFX 8800GTS 640MB being used for PhysX?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xshadowfeverx* 
Hey Anth, could you update my status by adding in a XFX 8800GTS 640MB being used for PhysX?

Its done!


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*


i allways though this Gr33n machine ment Eviromentally friendly, like my WD caviar green or my Hyper efficient Antec greenpower PSU (i didnt install cuz my 500W one is better

now im looking at Nvidia and im like WAT??? THE FAK????


Lol well im not sure about how power efficient these cards are but they are green XD


----------



## ChaobSiroc

I've got 2 GTX 260's on one build, a 9600GSO on another, and a 8600GTS on another.









Addeth me please!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChaobSiroc* 
I've got 2 GTX 260's on one build, a 9600GSO on another, and a 8600GTS on another.









Addeth me please!

Okay up and added!


----------



## p1tbull

I got 9600 gt 1gb ddr3


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *p1tbull* 
I got 9600 gt 1gb ddr3

Up on the list!


----------



## linkinparkfan007

i got me BFG 9600GTOC @ 700/1762/950


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkinparkfan007*


i got me BFG 9600GTOC @ 700/1762/950


Alright up!


----------



## Al8888

MSI GTS250 1GB
add me/...


----------



## Mauritio

Add me =D
2x 8800GT SLi
2x 8500GT Sli
1x 6600GT
1 x 6200GT
1x 9800GT


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm In! BFG GTX 285OC


----------



## imh073p

Update: added an XFX GTS 250


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated...


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

I'm in here? lol! And how do you know I have a 8800 GT? from XFX?


----------



## blooder11181

i just go msi n280gtx 1gb ddr3 super oc
and remove 9800gx2

p.s. i also got asus wv222u 
its time to play big


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


i just go msi n280gtx 1gb ddr3 super oc
and remove 9800gx2

p.s. i also got asus wv222u 
its time to play big


Updated you!


----------



## gundog48

Running EVGA 9800GTX 512mb


----------



## Chaos Assasson

add a gts 250 on to me it should be delivered today and the 9600 gt will be used for physx


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

How can you set up ex. a GTS 250 do to something, and a 8800 Gt to do only physX???


----------



## akirareiji

XFX 8600gts xxx edition OC (old i know, upgrading to gtx260 216core this black friday ^^ ), im just gonna use the 8600gts for physx later


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX* 
How can you set up ex. a GTS 250 do to something, and a 8800 Gt to do only physX???

You mean run a GTS 250 while 8800GT for Physx? I think you can.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


You mean run a GTS 250 while 8800GT for Physx? I think you can.


Yep, taht's what I mean, i saw a lot of posts about this, i can't find them







Eh, Can it be done with a radeon card for graphics and an nvidia card for PhysX?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


Yep, taht's what I mean, i saw a lot of posts about this, i can't find them







Eh, Can it be done with a radeon card for graphics and an nvidia card for PhysX?


Yes you can do that as well.

I have a guide here


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Yes you can do that as well.

I have a guide here


Hmmph.. thanX That's gonna help me later!


----------



## dranas

im running a MSI 9800GTX+ and in my other rig i run a 9600GT


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

I've got...
2x PNY XLR8 GTX 260 896mb core 216 in SLI
XFX 8600gt 512mb
Chaintech 6600gt 256mb


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!!!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

I have these Nvidia Cards, If you would like to Add to List "We are Geen Machine"

EVGA-GTX-295 (Dual PCB)
Palit- GF9800GT 1GB-Sonic
Palit-GF9800GT-512MB SC-Sonic
Inno-GF8800GT-512MB
Gigabyte-GF8800GT-256MB Ver2
XFX-7600GT-256MB-Black Extreme


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


I have these Nvidia Cards, If you would like to Add to List "We are Geen Machine"

EVGA-GTX-295 (Dual PCB)
Palit- GF9800GT 1GB-Sonic
Palit-GF9800GT-512MB SC-Sonic
Inno-GF8800GT-512MB
Gigabyte-GF8800GT-256MB Ver2
XFX-7600GT-256MB-Black Extreme


Lots of cards! Added!


----------



## Dudeson169

I got some new nVidia GPU's and got rid of some old ones, need to be updated. Currently I have a PNY 9600 GSO 768MB DDR3, eVGA 9500 GT 1 GB, nVidia 8800 GTS 320MB (needs a cooler) eVGA nVidia mGPU 7100, ECS nVidia 6100 mGPU.

thanks guys.

~Dudeson169


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dudeson169* 
I got some new nVidia GPU's and got rid of some old ones, need to be updated. Currently I have a PNY 9600 GSO 768MB DDR3, eVGA 9500 GT 1 GB, nVidia 8800 GTS 320MB (needs a cooler) eVGA nVidia mGPU 7100, ECS nVidia 6100 mGPU.

thanks guys.

~Dudeson169

Fixed!


----------



## mrfajita

I have a BFG 8800GTS G92 512MB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
I have a BFG 8800GTS G92 512MB

Alright added and final update for the day.


----------



## mdmsupra

I am a green machine: SLI GTX 260OC2 896 Maxcore 55nm.


----------



## Joey:)

8600GT, picking it up at my local PC store tomorrow.
I alse have 2 6200's.


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated!


----------



## bobob1995

9600 gso for me


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated and last for today.


----------



## stellarhopper

Im in
running 8800GTS 640MB in main rig
GT240M in laptop


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stellarhopper* 
Im in
running 8800GTS 640MB in main rig
GT240M in laptop

Up!!!


----------



## Datdudegil

Time to update! Add a PNY 9800 GX2, Please!

edit: Sorry, also add 2 FX 5200s to the list.. too much green to count these days!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Datdudegil*


Time to update! Add a PNY 9800 GX2, Please!

edit: Sorry, also add 2 FX 5200s to the list.. too much green to count these days!


Okay fixed!


----------



## Awesome1337

Xfx 260 gtx


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Awesome1337*


Xfx 260 gtx


Up on the list now.


----------



## btwalter

EVGA GTX 260 for me. Though, still need to purchase the parts to run it. LOL


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *btwalter*


EVGA GTX 260 for me. Though, still need to purchase the parts to run it. LOL


Already on the list hope you know that.


----------



## btwalter

sorry, stupid work blocks the list. LOL.


----------



## killerxx7

GTX 285,9600gt,8400gs,8500gt


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerxx7*


GTX 285,9600gt,8400gs,8500gt


Okay addeD!


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

I just bought an EVGA GTX 280 1 GB for $140 today, so I want that to be added to my list please







.


----------



## Pings

Update me for a 2nd BFG GTX295

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=868602


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done for the night!


----------



## Willage

Love my 8800GT, would like to become a member


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Willage* 
Love my 8800GT, would like to become a member









Ive never heard of Jetway as a brand. Added to the list.


----------



## raisethe3

They've been making motherboards for quite a while sometime now. Brand existed since 1986. So its quite young and not very big like the others EVGA, ASUS, etc.

http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/index.asp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Ive never heard of Jetway as a brand. Added to the list.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raisethe3*


They've been making motherboards for quite a while sometime now. Brand existed since 1986. So its quite young and not very big like the others EVGA, ASUS, etc.

http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/index.asp


Jetway is a huge OEM Manufacture and has been around longer than Asus (1990) or EVGA (1999.)

Jetway actually made the Skt 939 mATX SLi board for EVGA, and they currently make a number of boards for Sapphire & PowerColor.


----------



## vesley

mind adding me also on the list : D with my 8800gts


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

*Anth* can you add two more cards I just acquired. *XFX GeForce 9800GTX* in SLI. Thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

Done its updated!


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Please add GTX 260m 1Gb.Thanks!


----------



## Hickeydog

BFG GTX 295 owner here and I LOVE it!!!!!!!


----------



## headcase9

Siiiick, toss me in with my old EVGA 8800 GTS (320 MB). Had this thing since 2006 and still going strong


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done!


----------



## xSevasTra

Update: I'm now using a gtx 275 with an 8800gtx as physx


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xSevasTra*


Update: I'm now using a gtx 275 with an 8800gtx as physx


Okay its updated!!!


----------



## Nexusx

Got the parts for my brand new rig today, updating system specs as we speak. I'm running an EVGA GTX 295, with a 7600 GT for PhysX.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nexusx*


Got the parts for my brand new rig today, updating system specs as we speak. I'm running an EVGA GTX 295, with a 7600 GT for PhysX.


You're updated!


----------



## Oscar719

Hi, I will like to be added to the green machine list. im currently running 2 EVGA GTX295 in SLI. Thanks!


----------



## darkninja

hey hey i have just upgraded myentire rig and now have a Gainward 9800GT 512+ *Green Edition*








Cheers,
~ Dan


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nexusx* 
Got the parts for my brand new rig today, updating system specs as we speak. I'm running an EVGA GTX 295, with a 7600 GT for PhysX.

or is 8600gt for physx


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oscar719*


Hi, I will like to be added to the green machine list. im currently running 2 EVGA GTX295 in SLI. Thanks!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkninja*


hey hey i have just upgraded myentire rig and now have a Gainward 9800GT 512+ *Green Edition*








Cheers,
~ Dan


Updated!!!


----------



## Oscar719

Thanks for adding me to the green Machine


----------



## Dragondj0

Sign me up
GTX 275 Palit 896MB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragondj0*


Sign me up
GTX 275 Palit 896MB


Okay up on the list!


----------



## Preim

Add me too =D

Gigabyte GTX280


----------



## NETio

Old School 8800GT. It is serving me until NVIDIA pumps out DX11 cards so hurry up NVIDIA.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Preim* 
Add me too =D

Gigabyte GTX280


Quote:


Originally Posted by *NETio* 
Old School 8800GT. It is serving me until NVIDIA pumps out DX11 cards so hurry up NVIDIA.

Both added!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

You can add a PNY XLR8 9800gtx+ 512mb to my card listing!!!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

PNY 8800GT 512Mb, running strong after almost 2 years of abuse and survived a Vmod and still running strong. Atleast until fermi comes out and then Its time to push it to its limit


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## Villosa

Hi, I'm runnning MSI 275's in SLI.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Villosa*


Hi, I'm runnning MSI 275's in SLI.


Added!!!


----------



## allikat

Does a GF4 MX440 count?? It's in my server box - lol
Well, I also run an 8500GT in my main box, until the day I can afford a better card


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allikat* 
Does a GF4 MX440 count?? It's in my server box - lol
Well, I also run an 8500GT in my main box, until the day I can afford a better card









Yes any Nvidia card counts.


----------



## ColdRush

Galaxy GTS 250!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdRush*


Galaxy GTS 250!


Up on the list now!


----------



## Electrikid

May I be added to this list as well? EVGA Nvidia 8600GT OC


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Electrikid* 
May I be added to this list as well? EVGA Nvidia 8600GT OC

Up!!!


----------



## Electrikid

How do I add the thing to my sig, the link but put the "We Are Gr33n Machine"?


----------



## Electrikid

Never, find the link thing, sorry for double posting.


----------



## haticK

Add please, GTX 260


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *haticK*


Add please, GTX 260


Added!


----------



## manolith

im already in the club but im sure you guys would like to see my green machine


----------



## tyler2424

I have an ASUS 9800 GX2.


----------



## Anth0789

Done and updated!


----------



## R4MP4G3

Evga gtx 285.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R4MP4G3*


Evga gtx 285.










Added to the list!


----------



## FieryCoD

Oops, forgot about this thread.

I have 2 GTX 275's with me, not in SLI though!

One EVGA GTX 275 896MB
One EVGA GTX 275 FTW 896MB


----------



## gashi

BFGTech 9800GTX+ OC right here


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FieryCoD* 
Oops, forgot about this thread.

I have 2 GTX 275's with me, not in SLI though!

One EVGA GTX 275 896MB
One EVGA GTX 275 FTW 896MB


Quote:


Originally Posted by *gashi* 
BFGTech 9800GTX+ OC right here

Both added!


----------



## Nutty

Recently obtained a Galaxy GT220 because my 9400GT's fan died.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## xDuBz

Evga 9800gtx+


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDuBz*


Evga 9800gtx+


Up on the list now!!!


----------



## Wrldindustr13

EVGA GTX 275 896MB Superclocked Edition

Add me please and thank you


----------



## mypcisugly

add me to


----------



## vesley

i forgot that i also have AGP 6600gt 256mb i think it is. old but still working ; )

mind adding that to me on the list


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## Imglidinhere

I just bought a 9500GT for my older machine.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere* 
I just bought a 9500GT for my older machine.









Okay up!


----------



## SupaSupra

Lol, I got 2 9800GTX+ with me C2D.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SupaSupra* 
Lol, I got 2 9800GTX+ with me C2D.

You're up on the list and final update for the day.


----------



## ShortySmalls

GTX260 Core 216 Superclocked Edition


----------



## SupaSupra

Sweet, thanks.


----------



## chizzau

green machine here. eVGA 8800gt superclocked.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## CTRLurself

I don't know if anybody noticed this, but a little ways down the list, dp listed "BarackObama" as their graphics card and I laughed... hard.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTRLurself [Knyte Custom]*


I don't know if anybody noticed this, but a little ways down the list, dp listed "BarackObama" as their graphics card and I laughed... hard.


Its an error its fixed!


----------



## SilverPotato

Add an EVGA 8600GT Superclocked and EVGA 7800GTX KO on mine


----------



## Silentsoul_600

Bfg 9600gt OC 740/1863/1080


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverPotato*


Add an EVGA 8600GT Superclocked and EVGA 7800GTX KO on mine



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silentsoul_600*


Bfg 9600gt OC 740/1863/1080


Okay you guys are updated!


----------



## vinton13

XFX 9500GT 1GB can i be on the list now?








OC'd 700/500/1718


----------



## Gumpy Joe

New here, but add me.


----------



## Anth0789

List update is done!


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

I'm in







Card ordered in sig, plan on upping to 2 or 3 in sli later on.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list!


----------



## b0z0

Well, Im on the list, just never asked to be updated for a 260GTX. Since I havent had sli 8800gt's in over a year.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b0z0* 
Well, Im on the list, just never asked to be updated for a 260GTX. Since I havent had sli 8800gt's in over a year.

Well you're updated now.


----------



## alex2005oc

Add me too, the card is in my sig.


----------



## Nautilus

I have 5870 please add me.
(There's a guy in the list Voodoo3 card. I wanted to give a shot, who knows maybe he adds me too)


----------



## weesteev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nautilus*


I have 5870 please add me.
(There's a guy in the list Voodoo3 card. I wanted to give a shot, who knows maybe he adds me too)


Isnt this an Nvidia thread ??


----------



## apointo

XfX gtx260 c216 Black edtition


----------



## Punjab

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nautilus*


I have 5870 please add me.
(There's a guy in the list Voodoo3 card. I wanted to give a shot, who knows maybe he adds me too)


You aren't green. You're red like a commi! No soup for you!

Count me in. 2x XFX 8800GS Alpha Dog Edition (Not-SLI'd)


----------



## Anth0789

Done its updated!


----------



## CL3P20

Add for me-> GTS250 and GTX275









..currently modding both for a member.


----------



## Anth0789

Little update!


----------



## Madcatzfight

1. XFX 9800 Gt 512mb
2.EVGA Gtx 285 1Gb


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done!


----------



## theCanadian

Add me to the list.

I have an 8800 GT, an 8800 GTS 320, a 9800 GT, and a GTS 250.


----------



## Anth0789

Added and updated!


----------



## aSl33pR0

Add me?

8800gt << pitiful i know but at least its not an ATI.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aSl33pR0* 
Add me?

8800gt << pitiful i know but at least its not an ATI.

8800GTX you mean?


----------



## DannyFTW

Got a Galexy 275gtx


----------



## whickerzzz

I have a 9800 gt
have
a good
day


----------



## manolith

update me.. i got nvidia 3d vision!


----------



## aldfig0

Mine is a BFG 9800 GTX+ 512.


----------



## Anth0789

Final update for the night and im off to bed now.


----------



## KoolGuy

Hmm...

1xZOTAC ZT-95TES2P-HSL GeForce 9500GT 512MB GDDR3
1xZOTAC ZT-95TES2P-FSL GeForce 9500GT 512MB GDDR3
They are on SLI

IM A GREEN MACHINE!


----------



## Preim

I run a Gigabyte GTX 280 =P


----------



## Eastrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aSl33pR0*


Add me?

8800gt << pitiful i know but at least its not an ATI.


Pitiful

Explain why?.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Dayreon

Lemme get up in this! EVGA GTX 260 Core 216. Soon to be a Fermi card~


----------



## Hassasin195

Add Me









2x EVGA GTX 280 in sli, and a EVGA 9800gt doing physics (pulled out of media pc)

btw, That's a LOOOOOOOOOONG list. Good stuff









UPDATE!!!!

EVGA stuff.


----------



## Anth0789

Late night update!


----------



## CrazyNikel

Hey Anth got some changing for me









I now dont have the 285, but I do have a Zotac 7200gs and a PNY 9800GT EE









Here is a pic of the 7200gs on top of my 5870...Ill get a pic of my 9800GT tomorrow for ya.


----------



## C-zom

C-zom, GTX 275. Add me up!


----------



## OutlawII

Yo peeps! Evga GTX 285 add me to the list WOOT! WOOT!


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## mikhail00

i wana join the green machine too!..

here's mine..

Palit GTS250 1GB Green Edition..


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## Bane99

Add me!
EVGA GTX285 SC 1GB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bane99*


Add me!
EVGA GTX285 SC 1GB










Added!!!


----------



## NauthiX

Im in. Running a 260 GTX.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NauthiX*


Im in. Running a 260 GTX.


Added and thats about enough updating today!


----------



## mirunit

2x GTX 260's


----------



## RicoShock

eVGA 8800GT


----------



## Darksylum

hey green guys, after taking a poo poo on you for years and years I am finaly stepping into an Nvidia system (aside from my little compaq with integrated Gforce6150. I am getting an asus with a GTX260m! it looks nice. I can't wait to try some games on it. Maybe if i like it alot I will build my next desktop with the GTX385 when it comes out.

Happy hunting guys!

Yay for the green team! I am kinda excited. Change can be good.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

You can add another 8800 to my list. An EVGA 8800GTX, soon to be modded as well







, and hopes of getting another one for some SLI action!


----------



## TheSandman

need to update mine lol

8800GS with 8600GTS


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!!!


----------



## Braydog

I'd appreciate an add as well. Lifelong "Radeon" owner just jumped ship yesterday. From 2x Xfx 4890's in Crossfire, took one of them out & traded a guy on Craigslist straight across for an Xfx GTX 285 Standard. Helluva deal if you ask me. Well its been about 24 hours, and so far 0 sleep, and even more important 0 regret in making the change from 2 of them, to 1 NVidia, possibly soon to be 2!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Braydog*


I'd appreciate an add as well. Lifelong "Radeon" owner just jumped ship yesterday. From 2x Xfx 4890's in Crossfire, took one of them out & traded a guy on Craigslist straight across for an Xfx GTX 285 Standard. Helluva deal if you ask me. Well its been about 24 hours, and so far 0 sleep, and even more important 0 regret in making the change from 2 of them, to 1 NVidia, possibly soon to be 2!


Welcome aboard in the gr33n side!


----------



## ShortySmalls

update me for a BFG GTX260 Core 216 MaXcore with the EVGA GTX260 Core 216 Superclocked.


----------



## xd_1771

1x BFG GTS 250 with Wind tunnel mod, OC'ed
1x eVGA 8400GS (In my dad's office computer)
1x GeForce 7150 integrated (in another office computer - I'm not sure if those count though)
That's really it for now though.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 
1x BFG GTS 250 with Wind tunnel mod, OC'ed
1x eVGA 8400GS (In my dad's office computer)
1x GeForce 7150 integrated (in another office computer - I'm not sure if those count though)
That's really it for now though.

Added!!!


----------



## striker833

Im running a GTX 280


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *striker833* 
Im running a GTX 280

Up on the list!


----------



## Lordairfall

4 x 9800 GTX+ in the rig listed in sig and
1x 9800 GT and 1x 9400 GT in my second rig.

see cpu-z link in my sig for the 4x 9800 GTX+


----------



## Anth0789

Final update for now!


----------



## ned157

BFG 9800GT OC reporting in

I love my card and Nvidia
random fact the founder of Nvidia went to Oregon State University! Go Beavs!


----------



## Anth0789

Done added!


----------



## CL3P20

pics coming soon...of Bastiaan's GTX275 with full mods and caps...along with his GTS250..mod'd as well









*Just putting the finishing touches on them tonight...testing to come on stock cooling.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
pics coming soon...of Bastiaan's GTX275 with full mods and caps...along with his GTS250..mod'd as well









*Just putting the finishing touches on them tonight...testing to come on stock cooling.

Cool! Show us the pics once its done.


----------



## SolidSnake1162

PNY GeForce 9800 GTX+


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SolidSnake1162* 
PNY GeForce 9800 GTX+

You're up on the list!


----------



## ianx

BFG 295 GTX
EVGA 280 Superclocked


----------



## Anth0789

Last update for today!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Anth0789~What happened to the little numchuck dudes and why the [/center] in my sig? Is it okay to modify it or would you hook me up with one? Thanks


----------



## manolith

please update me please. two pny gtx 275.. my two gtx 285s died 2 days ago.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Anth0789~What happened to the little numchuck dudes and why the [/center] in my sig? Is it okay to modify it or would you hook me up with one? Thanks

Just add:

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
:bruce:

[/CODE]


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Just add:

Code:



Code:


[CODE]
:bruce:

[/CODE]


nevermind I figured it out, thanks


----------



## godofdeath

i want in

2x bfg gts 250 1gb sli


----------



## Paused

BFG GTX 285OC 1gb


----------



## Anth0789

Done added!


----------



## ShortySmalls

Add an EVGA 8800GT SC to my arsonal, took one of them outa my closet and using it for phsyx.


----------



## Imglidinhere

I shall be joining you all soon with a lovely EVGA GTX295 backing me... ^^


----------



## sosikwitit

Count me in kind sir, BFG GTX 260.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## aSl33pR0

Hi, could i be updated? EVGA GTX295 1798GB









Thank you!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aSl33pR0*


Hi, could i be updated? EVGA GTX295 1798GB









Thank you!


You mean 1792MB not 1798GB.









Updated!!!


----------



## aSl33pR0

one can hope.


----------



## james11

Gainward GTS250 512mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *james11* 
Gainward GTS250 512mb

Added to the list!


----------



## CL3P20

all finished except for vmem..
















*Bastiaan's GTX275







*

*Mods so far:

GPUv
4x input caps for GPUv
2x input caps for vmem
6x output caps for GPUv*

















































testing soon for clocks on air..


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Cool pictures Ryan, looking darn good








These things will boost up my fps xD


----------



## Tatakai All

Add me up plz..running a EVGA 7950 GX2 in my sig.


----------



## imh073p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


all finished except for vmem..
















*Bastiaan's GTX275







*

*Mods so far:

GPUv
4x input caps for GPUv
2x input caps for vmem
6x output caps for GPUv*

















































testing soon for clocks on air..










Wow hes at it again.








Ya im very interested to see the results


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!!!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *imh073p*


Wow hes at it again.








Ya im very interested to see the results










 ..







..stable clocks on stock cooling for daily use..










Core needs 1.285v for 778mhz core..shaders are maxxed on air cooling. Memory is at max stable clocks on stock voltage so far


----------



## aSl33pR0

What are your temps for a GTX295 on stock no mods?

aSl33pR0


----------



## KOBALT

(2) Nvidia GTX295's here!

thought this was like a save the planet with low powered PCs, thread. thank god! sign me up!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awsome clocks ryan, cant wait to run them on my system xD

btw, here is my list of gpu's atm:

POV 9600gt 1024MB
EVGA GTX275 1792MB stock
EVGA GTX275 1792MB Voltmodded, pics above
EVGA GTS250 1024MB Modded with Caps
Sold the 8600gt


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


(2) Nvidia GTX295's here!

thought this was like a save the planet with low powered PCs, thread. thank god! sign me up!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Awsome clocks ryan, cant wait to run them on my system xD

btw, here is my list of gpu's atm:

POV 9600gt 1024MB
EVGA GTX275 1792MB stock
EVGA GTX275 1792MB Voltmodded, pics above
EVGA GTS250 1024MB Modded with Caps
Sold the 8600gt










Done updated!


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

Two EVGA 9600GT'S here

thank you


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KorgothOfBarbaria*


Two EVGA 9600GT'S here

thank you


Okay up!!!


----------



## andymiller

2x Palit GTS250 512's here.


----------



## goobergump

Can you change mine? 9600 GSO







I'll miss you 7600gt!!! <3<3<3


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done for today!


----------



## ShortySmalls

2x EVGA 8800GT SC IN SLI on my amd internet sever rig.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls* 
2x EVGA 8800GT SC IN SLI on my amd internet sever rig.

Okay you're updated!


----------



## Tator Tot

Small update for me Anth:

Take off the FX5200 & FX5800 Ultra

Add On Zotac ION IGP


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Small update for me Anth:

Take off the FX5200 & FX5800 Ultra

Add On Zotac ION IGP


Its done!


----------



## goobergump

Sorry Anth! It's a 512mb 9600 GSO 









sorry sorry sorry


----------



## Preim

It seems im there twice >.<"


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## nseaton1

Let me help fuel the Machine!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nseaton1* 
Let me help fuel the Machine!

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Wymm

I'm running two PNY 9800GT's in SLI... they don't require a 6-pin connection... AWESOME!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wymm*


I'm running two PNY 9800GT's in SLI... they don't require a 6-pin connection... AWESOME!


Okay added!


----------



## Wymm

Mine are the 1GB editions. ;]


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wymm* 
Mine are the 1GB editions. ;]

You should of said so before... fixed!!!


----------



## hondajt

I have a MSI 980GT 1GB OC edition in my Q9550 build, and a EVGA GTS250 512MB in my Core i7 build. Love them both.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hondajt* 
I have a MSI 980GT 1GB OC edition in my Q9550 build, and a EVGA GTS250 512MB in my Core i7 build. Love them both.

Okay your up!


----------



## rocstar96

nice thread, i have Inno3D GeForce 9500GT 1BG add me up


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocstar96*


nice thread, i have Inno3D GeForce 9500GT 1BG add me up


Up on the list!


----------



## rocstar96

thanks, man that spreadsheet makes my browser a bit laggy


----------



## franz

Here is an update.

3x EVGA 8800GS
3x EVGA 8800GTS 512MB
1x EVGA GTX 275


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Here is an update.

3x EVGA 8800GS
3x EVGA 8800GTS 512MB
1x EVGA GTX 275


Alright updated!


----------



## Bane99

I used to run an AGP PNY 6800GT.... should this be added? =P


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bane99*


I used to run an AGP PNY 6800GT.... should this be added? =P


You have to own it!


----------



## Penryn

2x BFG GTX 295 1792MB


----------



## benjy911

I have an XFX 9800gt 512mb overclocked to the specs in my sig


----------



## Sangko

I have a Palit GTX 260 OC edition 55nm.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## Mukul

BFG GTX 260 c216 + MSI 9500GT As PhysX & 9800GT as Backup card....
PLZ update Mine...


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sangko* 
I have a Palit GTX 260 OC edition 55nm.


















+1 for the green light and window
100% green machine


----------



## ARavenousChimp

time to update my machine. Now I'm using SLI GTX280's. I sold the 9500GT. Both 280's are BFG Technologies


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done and final for today!


----------



## Foxdie

Please add me!

got an evga - gtx 260..

Thanks


----------



## PizzaMan

Looking for someone with 4 GPUs and a 4 threaded CPU to represent OCN in a benching competition. If you are interested please post here. Might be able to handle a mean tri-SLi setup.


----------



## Bane99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
You have to own it!

I do own the AGP PNY 6800GT =P Want pictures?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bane99* 
I do own the AGP PNY 6800GT =P Want pictures?









No need for pics.


----------



## [email protected]

Add me as well.1xXFX GTX260 Black Edition.....2x8600GTS SLI......1x8800GTX.Thats all.Go Green Machine.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## OutlawII

Building a new rig next week got two evga gtx 285 comin first time with sli wish me luck lol!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

just sold the POV 9600gt 1024mb








so that one can be removed from the list


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
just sold the POV 9600gt 1024mb








so that one can be removed from the list









Done!


----------



## Imglidinhere

Can you update me having an ASUS GTS 250?


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## vpadro

Would you please add Â¿me to the list?









Thanx!


----------



## Zig-Zag

Now that i got the 2 day run of ati out of my system i would like to have my new GTX260 maxcore added.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1004254


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zig-Zag*


Now that i got the 2 day run of ati out of my system i would like to have my new GTX260 maxcore added.


BFG right?

Update is done!


----------



## Acroma

Update, the XFX 9800GTX is now dead. Soon to get the new Dx11 NV card.


----------



## Mr.Woohoo

add me plz


----------



## Zig-Zag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


BFG right?

Update is done!


Yes Sir.


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done!


----------



## Jocelyn84

Add me please


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*


Add me please










On top now!


----------



## Dobbie

Update please - EVGA 260 Core 216 @ 725/1200/1458 core/mem/shade








GPUZ linkage


----------



## Ackmanc

Throw me on there please, rockin 2 GTX275's in sli.


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done for now!


----------



## [CyGnus]

2 BFG GTX275 OCX SLI.


----------



## Anth0789

Update!


----------



## teckno-uzi

Coming in with a 9800GTX 512mb stock

pulling 13k on 3dMark06.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

You can add some more cards to the list, I just acquired 3x BFG 8800GT OC. Running 2x in SLI on my sig rig and have plans to Vmod the other one for bench runs


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


You can add some more cards to the list, I just acquired 3x BFG 8800GT OC. Running 2x in SLI on my sig rig and have plans to Vmod the other one for bench runs










How do you resist not v'modding all of them?


----------



## Turb0TRK

loll we are going to pwnt the ati team









my card: Nvidia Gainward GTX260 896Mb dual fan









it's not my fault i love my graphics card


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
How do you resist not v'modding all of them?

I dont know man







Theyre all probably going to get the iron eventually.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list!


----------



## sora1607

GTX 295 1792 Mb. Now if only I can Quad SLI this


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sora1607*


GTX 295 1792 Mb. Now if only I can Quad SLI this










Okay added to the list!


----------



## mxthunder

I suppose I should join.

Geforce 2 MX200
gf 3 Ti500
gf 4 mx440
gf fx5700le
gf 6600xt
gf 6800gt
gf 8800gt
gf 8800gts 512
gf 9800gt
gf gtx260
gf gtx260BE

do I need to post pics or GPUz screenies?


----------



## Synec

Evga 8800gtx!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


I suppose I should join.

Geforce 2 MX200
gf 3 Ti500
gf 4 mx440
gf fx5700le
gf 6600xt
gf 6800gt
gf 8800gt
gf 8800gts 512
gf 9800gt
gf gtx260
gf gtx260BE

do I need to post pics or GPUz screenies?


You have all of those cards running in different systems?


----------



## Ysbl

I'm running a 512mb eVGA GTS 250


----------



## Monster34

Time for an update.
Currently running:
1 Evga GTX275 896MB
1 XFX 9800GTX+ 
2 8800 GTS 512MB(G92)

All folding for Ocn 24/7


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


You have all of those cards running in different systems?


well, not at the same time, but at one point or another, they are turned on.








My folding rig has an 8800gt and a single 260 running 24/7 if thats what it takes to make it count in this club.
a pic (few cards missing):


----------



## Jonesey I7

Gigabyte GTX 260 SOC.......add me!!


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated now!


----------



## sora1607

Don't see myself up there







BFG GTX 295 !!! lol


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sora1607* 
Don't see myself up there







BFG GTX 295 !!! lol

Yes you are on the list right under "Sonic".


----------



## Shabonga

1 x EVGA gtx 295 co-op ftw

its nice


----------



## Penryn

I had to return one of my GTX 295s. So now I am down to 1, which is more than I'll ever need for anything still 8P.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shabonga*


1 x EVGA gtx 295 co-op ftw

its nice



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Penryn*


I had to return one of my GTX 295s. So now I am down to 1, which is more than I'll ever need for anything still 8P.


Okay updated!


----------



## HSG502

I have yet to push this card, but count me in with my Gigabyte GTS-250 1GB. It runs what little games I have at full easily.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## Misso

Running a gtx 260 216sp in my main rig and an 8400gs in secondary. Requesting to be added to group.

Cheers,
Misso


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Misso*


Running a gtx 260 216sp in my main rig and an 8400gs in secondary. Requesting to be added to group.

Cheers,
Misso


Added!!!


----------



## MooMoo

green isnt right name for this because these arent eco friendly lol


----------



## kilowatt

GTX280 here!!!


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilowatt*


GTX280 here!!!










is your version regular or oc w/raiwbow 6 vegas 2


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated!


----------



## azcrazy

hey ANTH0789 just an up date, put me down with a evga 260, xfx 285 and bfg 275 oc


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azcrazy* 
hey ANTH0789 just an up date, put me down with a evga 260, xfx 285 and bfg 275 oc

Okay done!!!


----------



## awesomator

I would like to be added gtx 260!


----------



## mensaman

I would like to be added.

I switched from ati a few years ago and never been happier.

2x evga gtx 260 in my rig 1 xfx 8800gt alpha dog in my girls I'm building.


----------



## Anth0789

Update is complete!


----------



## Imglidinhere

Would you please show me updated with an EVGA GTX 295 CO-OP Edition? ^^


----------



## Zzyzx

When you have a chance, could you add my primary GFX card, a GTX 285? Thanks! Still have the GTX 260 and a 9800 GT.


----------



## Moltar

2x GTX 295's here! Plus a 8800GTX for phys in a week.


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done for now!


----------



## KoolGuy

Nvidia FTW


----------



## IrDewey

Update: I've gotten a BFG GTX 285 OC in addition to my 9800 GTX+


----------



## blooder11181

add bfg 8800gt oc 512mb
(using artic cooling accelero s1 and 2 fan turbo module)


----------



## Huster

Huster

BFG GeForce GTS 250 1GB
BFG GeForce 8600 GT 512MB
BFG GeForce FX 5500 256 MB


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list!!!


----------



## Bluemonster71

Gotta do a change to my card.
I added 2 EVGA 9800GTX+'s My wife is getting the 88


----------



## blooder11181

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f3548/


----------



## manuetdeo

manu et deo

g 210
g 100
first video cards ever bought


----------



## Anth0789

Night update!!!


----------



## garricktlee

XFX 7600 GT =D i never upgraded


----------



## Vicarious

Evga 8800gts 320mb


----------



## dropped93

I have 2x Evga GTX260 Core 216s in SLI.


----------



## Acroma

Well, I'd love to say I have a new addition. But I don't, turns out the XFX 9800GTX took it's crap. It was bound to happen as I shocked it once while the PC was on because I was stupid, I'm just glad it lasted that long.

I'll post again once I get a new Nvidia Dx11 card.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, let's see. I've got a BFG GTX 275 OC, an XFX GTX 260, a Evga 9800GTX+SC and an XFX 9800GT. I've also got a 9800GX2 that I should have in about a week.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## Eduardv

ill soon be in the club!


----------



## Zigee

In with my PNY 9800GT 512 GDDR3


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zigee*


In with my PNY 9800GT 512 GDDR3


Added to the list!


----------



## EvoBeardy

Palit GTS 250 512mb, XpertVision 8600GT DDR2 512mb, 7600GS 256mb (RIP-gave it to my brother, they had a mouse problem + case on floor. Mouse got in through open PCI and pissed on it several times, killing it instantly, lol), MX440 AGP.


----------



## Sabis

Sabis joins the ranks! GTX275 owns ATI's face!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!


----------



## grillinman

9800 GTX+ and lovin' it!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grillinman*


9800 GTX+ and lovin' it!


Up on top now!


----------



## SGT. Peppers

two GTX 260's core 216's in SLI!!!! Nvidia FTW!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SGT. Peppers* 
two GTX 260's core 216's in SLI!!!! Nvidia FTW!

Okay added!


----------



## KoDen

hi everybodye









Asus 9600gt here


----------



## manolith

is it to early to update me with sli gtx480?


----------



## Eastrider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manolith*


is it to early to update me with sli gtx480?


Yes, tbh.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *manolith*


is it to early to update me with sli gtx480?


Yeah too early plus the are not out yet anyways.

Updated!


----------



## Anthony360

9800gt's in sli


----------



## blooder11181

more details tomorrow from my new 8400gs pci for my atom

++++++new name ++++++++++++
UNDERCOVER ION
or 
IONIZER


----------



## somerandomguy93

Currently running an XFX GTX 285 Black Edition on my main rig, 8400GS on my Server and 8600GT on my sisters computer.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Nickum32

EVGA 8800GTS 640mb!


----------



## Iching

2 x GTX260 216 in SLI.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


2 x GTX260 216 in SLI.


Ditto


----------



## PizzaMan

Looks like I've not updated in a long time. Still has the 7300GT listed.

currantly running:

4x 9600GT's (3xEVGA & 1 Zotac)


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now!


----------



## icyman077

Update for me now

2 EVGA GTX260 216 in SLI


----------



## spectre023

add me!
gtx260 core 216

soon to be sli


----------



## Filter2700

XFX 9500GT 128-bit 1 GB DDR2
GTX 260M 256-bit 1 GB GDDR3


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## comawhite

EVGA GeForce GTS250 512MB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *comawhite*


EVGA GeForce GTS250 512MB


You're up on the list now!


----------



## windfire

Please add me: 8800GTX SLI (rig 1), GTX285 (rig 2)


----------



## Anth0789

Added!


----------



## TurboHertz

count me in


----------



## xGTx

can you also add me plz? 9800gtx actually on my rig


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for today!


----------



## dcshoejake

You can add a 9400m to my list


----------



## foothead

ADD ME!!!!

XFX 9600GSO 768MB for PhysX.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dcshoejake* 
You can add a 9400m to my list










Quote:


Originally Posted by *foothead* 
ADD ME!!!!

XFX 9600GSO 768MB for PhysX.

Okay updated!


----------



## antuk15

Add me









BFG 8800 GT OCX in SLI









Overclocked to 760Mhz Core, 2000Mhz Shaders and 2100Mhz Memory









*BEASTS*



























Not sure how they rank score wise though









Was running on a 3.3Ghz AMD 5600+ X2 at 3.3Ghz


----------



## B-Con

Would you please add me and my insanely awesome Zotac GTX 295 1792MB video card?


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list!


----------



## B-Con

*THANKS!!*


----------



## frankenstein406

Running a 8800gt bfg oc and a 9800 gt 1gb eco, need another 8800 tho


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## GrannyOnSushi

Evga gtx 275 800/1441

:d


----------



## Anth0789

Updated is done!


----------



## tincanman

gts250 evga 512mb (I want the 1gb version)
stock everything


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tincanman* 
gts250 evga 512mb (I want the 1gb version)
stock everything

Added!!!


----------



## 8800Gamer

EVGA 512-P3-N873-AR GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512MB 256-bit GDDR3

Best card ever. 35% default fan speed climbs up to 59% fan speed max. I keep it at 45% all the time. Never gets above 60C on load. Best card ever.


----------



## Anth0789

You're added!


----------



## JohnDProb

EVGA gtx280


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


EVGA gtx280


Alright welcome aboard!


----------



## Thegodfathers

8800 GTX and 3 9600 GT's for folding







love all of 'em


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thegodfathers* 
8800 GTX and 3 9600 GT's for folding







love all of 'em









Okay up on the list now.


----------



## SubNuke

Five eVGA GeForce 9800 GTX+'s.

Several GeForce 6200/5600/5500's.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Kvjavs

May I be added? BFG Tech GTX 260 MaxCore OC in SLI


----------



## GI_Manny

got some news cards


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GI_Manny* 
got some news cards









Same combo as me!









Updated!


----------



## h4q

Can you add me to the list?

Gigabyte GTX260OC


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## JFuss

Gigabyte 9800 GTX here ,my first card i bought and its done me good.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JFuss*


Gigabyte 9800 GTX here ,my first card i bought and its done me good.


Up on the list!


----------



## Satan's child

2x evga 8800 GTS 320mb in SLI.


----------



## razr7




----------



## SgtBigRig

Loving my BFG GTX 275 OC


----------



## Anth0789

Final update for the day.


----------



## culexor

8800GTS 512MB Still running strong!


----------



## v193r

Bfg 9800gt 1gb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *v193r*


Bfg 9800gt 1gb


Added and list updated!


----------



## SgtBigRig

Wasn't added. but heres full spec if needed.

BFG GTX 275 OC 896mb


----------



## rusted88

ASUS ENGT220 1gb


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Update:
Traded off my 295 for a pair of 280's in SLi!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtBigRig* 
Wasn't added. but heres full spec if needed.

BFG GTX 275 OC 896mb

Sorry about that but its fixed!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rusted88* 
ASUS ENGT220 1gb

Up on the list now...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkstarX10a* 
Update:
Traded off my 295 for a pair of 280's in SLi!!









You're updated!


----------



## michintom

Evga GTX 275 here


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


Evga GTX 275 here










gotta love these things








they look cool, they perform awsome, just perfect


----------



## Anth0789

Another update!


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

whats this Extreme G drivers? are they better than the regular drivers? or what?


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


gotta love these things








they look cool, they perform awsome, just perfect










Yup...I can't believe I stayed with ATi for so many years with having so many problems. I will most likely never purchase an ATi card again.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


Yup...I can't believe I stayed with ATi for so many years with having so many problems. I will most likely never purchase an ATi card again.










hmm, to be honest ive got a few ati's laying around, but still i prefer my Nvidia's.
one of my 2 gtx275's is vold modded, and so is my GTS250, all EVGA cards.
They run pretty cold with some cool overclocks. But hey, those ati's i have where cheap, and are perfect for normal rigs, brothers, friends, parents etc, they dont ask that much. Though the highend ATI cards rock imo, 5770 is awsome price/performance, thing runs cod6 all maxed 1080p @ 80 fps







and that for only 150 euro's...xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


whats this Extreme G drivers? are they better than the regular drivers? or what?










as far as i know they are modded drivers, stripped down a bit. Never used them though...


----------



## PizzaMan

*Everyone should read this quote* and spread the word. OCN is defending its title in the Chimp Challenge. Lets go green team.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franz*


Hopefully we can get the word out sooner than later. The only thing that will keep us competitive is to get all of our members folding during the challenge.

We need to get the word out early and posted at the top of every forum and subforum. Even Off Topic and the Marketplace.

I fold because I care about the cause and the research, but for the Chimp Challenge my only goal is to defend our crown. I want every member of OCN to share my enthusiasm toward this competition. I want every member of OCN folding during this competition.

If you have never folded before or can only fold on a limited basis the Chimp Challenge is the foldathon of foldathons. Do it for the honor of OCN. We have proven ourselves at ForumWarz. Now lets carry that over to the Chimp Challenge.

This is not a time for ATI vs Nvidia. Intel vs. AMD. Fermi vs. Larrabee.








This is the time for OCN to show that as a collective whole we can out fold the best in the world. If not on a daily basis or yearly basis, then for just 2-3 weeks in 2010. 2-3 weeks when nothing matters but the next WU. 2-3 weeks when you can heat your house solely on the power of your PC. 2-3 weeks when you can say that you fold for OCN, the greatest folding powerhouse to ever grace this beautiful planet.

So mark your calendars now you wonderful members of OCN. Join us in the Folding Forum to hone your craft. Join me and the rest of OCNs folding crew, for the greatest battle for PPD this year.















Join us for Chimp Challenge 2010.


----------



## Eldin

Put me on the list!!


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Celeras

I require an update as shown in sig, woohoo!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## mickogti

hello









Can i join the cool kids?







i am running Gainward 285 in main PC and Gainward 9600GT GS SLi in other one...


----------



## melterx12

add my EVGA GTX 470 to the list please!


----------



## benko

Remove me from list for now..I don't have 8800 g92 card anymore









Hope I will soon pick up gtx 470/480


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melterx12* 
add my EVGA GTX 470 to the list please!









do you have that GTX470 in your hands? can you run some benches?


----------



## melterx12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
do you have that GTX470 in your hands? can you run some benches?









No, I pre-ordered


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Sneblot

Hey Im at the moment burning the ASUS 8800GT. I would like to add myself to the roll call.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sneblot* 
Hey Im at the moment burning the ASUS 8800GT. I would like to add myself to the roll call.

Okay added to the list!


----------



## clancy2k

ASUS GTX 470 pre-ordered here!.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Are you guys actually adding cards that were pre ordered to the list? If so, you can add me to the list







EVGA GTX 480 here


----------



## Kvjavs

Heya, can you remove me from the list? Sorry, don't got my Nvidia cards anymore. =(


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated the list for today.


----------



## s1kNeSs

2x 8800 GTX


----------



## Smoked Tails

GTX 280 and a 7100 GS passive in my server.


----------



## Speedster159

Add me (Even if i have old ones please







)

1: 2x XFX 6200TC 128MB
2: ST LAB FX5500 256MB
3: ASUS GeForce4 MX440 64MB


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for the day!


----------



## Speedster159

Thanks.


----------



## L D4WG

GTX 275 Here


----------



## dpx [R]

nvidia M9600 GT 512mb processing a nvidia M9400GT


----------



## Anth0789

Final update for today!


----------



## SgtHop

You need to update me. Add another Evga GX2 and an OEM GX2, then remove the 260 and 9800GT.


----------



## Speedster159

Whats the Xtreme-G Nvidia Drivers?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Speedster159*


Whats the Xtreme-G Nvidia Drivers?


Custom drivers by a small group of people tweaking them for the best performance http://www.tweakforce.com/


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Speedster159*


Whats the Xtreme-G Nvidia Drivers?


They are modded drivers that actually run better the originals.


----------



## dpx [R]

tator, i have a mac, do you think those would boost my performance or should i play it safe.
can those be trusted?


----------



## Speedster159

So can i download those drivers for my GF6?

Cause i have problems with Nvidia Driver and Windows 7 i know somebody encoutered this problem already like "TwoCables"


----------



## rip10793

Please add me if possible

1:A 9600gso 384mb(192bit 96sp) 
2:A 8600gt 1gb ddr2


----------



## dpx [R]

speedster thtas the porblem i have, it wont detect it when i try to install the proper driver


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpx [R]*


tator, i have a mac, do you think those would boost my performance or should i play it safe.
can those be trusted?


They can be trusted, but I don't think they make MAC drivers. 
If they do, I've never run them so I can't comment on the Mac ones.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Speedster159*


So can i download those drivers for my GF6?

Cause i have problems with Nvidia Driver and Windows 7 i know somebody encoutered this problem already like "TwoCables"


You might be able to use them with GeForce 6 cards, but usually they're only for the newer cards.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dpx [R]*


speedster thtas the porblem i have, it wont detect it when i try to install the proper driver


What do you mean it won't detect it?


----------



## Speedster159

How many video cards registered as of now?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Speedster159* 
How many video cards registered as of now?

How many users with cards you mean?

So far there is a total of 1812.


----------



## SgtHop

WAIT. Take my 275 off and add another Evga GX2.


----------



## Snugg

Can I be added? Ive had an Leadtek 7800GT, eVGA 8800 GTS G92, eVGA 280, and currently an eVGA GTX 295. I've become a fan...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


WAIT. Take my 275 off and add another Evga GX2.



Okay so you have three 9800GX2's one OEM and two EVGA right?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snugg*


Can I be added? Ive had an Leadtek 7800GT, eVGA 8800 GTS G92, eVGA 280, and currently an eVGA GTX 295. I've become a fan...


Okay added!


----------



## SgtHop

4 GX2s, 3 EVGA and an OEM


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


How many users with cards you mean?

So far there is a total of 1812.


No all the cards not users


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


4 GX2s, 3 EVGA and an OEM


Oh okay fixed!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Speedster159*


No all the cards not users


Don't know but it would take forever just to know how many cards there is on the list just look at it lol.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Oh okay fixed!

Don't know but it would take forever just to know how many cards there is on the list just look at it lol.


LOL Not forever but 1 month


----------



## H3||scr3am

evga GTX480 preordered aswell as a GTX480 full coverage all copper waterblock from DD


----------



## iZZ

Please add me. I've had a 9400gt (







) and now i have a gtx 260


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!!


----------



## dpx [R]

well i have windows 7 on my mac running with VMware Fusion
when igo to install the drivers for my video card, when its aboutt o install it will say
"hardware not found" something along those lines


----------



## blooder11181

please add mac geforce 2 mx 32mb agp


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
please add mac geforce 2 mx 32mb agp

Done!


----------



## Cindex

GTX 260! I also have an 8400GS running in here for my secondary monitor.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cindex*


GTX 260! I also have an 8400GS running in here for my secondary monitor.










Okay up on the list now!


----------



## ahmedelbehery

thank you fro this thread


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

If you could update my entry to show a third GTX260 core 216, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


If you could update my entry to show a third GTX260 core 216, I'd appreciate it!


Done!


----------



## Capwn

Could you update me to Asus GTX 470








We need a 4xx Series owners thread asap , Whos gonna make it?


----------



## jbobb

Same as above!!

Please update me to a Asus GTX 470!


----------



## Tank

me three, please update me to EVGA GTX 470


----------



## Anth0789

Thread updated!


----------



## Reason2doubt

Could I be involved? I have a Zotac GTX 260 (216 core) edition


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Capwn* 
We need a 4xx Series owners thread asap , Whos gonna make it?

Here you go: *Link Here*


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reason2doubt* 
Could I be involved? I have a Zotac GTX 260 (216 core) edition

You're updated!


----------



## xguntherc

Please update me to SLI GTX 480's Water-cooled
















oh and the 9800GT still if you'd like


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xguntherc*


Please update me to SLI GTX 480's Water-cooled
















oh and the 9800GT still if you'd like


Okay done!


----------



## ViperWC

Please add me.

BFG GTX 280 - BFGEGTX2801024E


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ViperWC* 
Please add me.

BFG GTX 280 - BFGEGTX2801024E

Up on the list now!


----------



## ViperWC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Up on the list now!

Thanks.


----------



## blooder11181

i sold the gtx280
consumes to much energy


----------



## nvidiagamer

Well as it turns out I ended up getting a PNY GTX 480 instead of the EVGA. I forgot that you added me to the list with an EVGA. Sorry about that.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Please update my status in the club, I don't own a 9600 GSO or a GTX 280 anymore.

I only own an 8400M GS 256 MB GDDR2 now.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blooder11181* 
i sold the gtx280
consumes to much energy


Quote:


Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer* 
Well as it turns out I ended up getting a PNY GTX 480 instead of the EVGA. I forgot that you added me to the list with an EVGA. Sorry about that.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers* 
Please update my status in the club, I don't own a 9600 GSO or a GTX 280 anymore.

I only own an 8400M GS 256 MB GDDR2 now.

Okay its all updated now.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Okay its all updated now.

Thanks!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer* 
Thanks!

No problem!


----------



## CrazyNikel

Update: No longer own the 9800GT...was a great card...will miss it. Still own the 7200gs for some reason though lol


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## Shagrath

Could you add me to the list for 3x XFX GTX260 BE?

Thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shagrath*


Could you add me to the list for 3x XFX GTX260 BE?

Thanks


Yep added!!!


----------



## blooder11181

got a cheap gainward bliss 8800gts 512mb (70â‚¬)
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/cb6p2/


----------



## DXcellence718

You can add me too the list too please









Received my gtx 470 today


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list for today!


----------



## Wyldefang

Sign me up


----------



## Untame Zerg

I can has GreenMachine?

Got myself an EVGA 8800GS 384MB on the cheap. ~25% overclocks all around with just a bump in fan speed.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bkxy4/


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wyldefang*


Sign me up



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Untame Zerg*


I can has GreenMachine?

Got myself an EVGA 8800GS 384MB on the cheap. ~25% overclocks all around with just a bump in fan speed.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bkxy4/


Alright both of you added!


----------



## gdawg33

sign me up asus gt 240


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gdawg33* 
sign me up asus gt 240

Okay added!


----------



## Tom Thumb

Me too please, GTS 250.
Thanks!


----------



## Dragoon

Ooh, yeah, another one to the collection, *ION* Desktop (9400m)

My media center.


----------



## sorage

All my life ill stay with nvidia so IM IN!!

Evga GTX 275


----------



## adizz

please edit mine i currently have Leadtek 8800 GTS 640 and Sparkle 7300 GS


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for now!


----------



## gunsmoney

update me please to the EVGA GTX 470 SUPER CLOCKED!


----------



## paras

sign me for a GTX 480


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

Sorry guys, i went ATI, remove me from the club







, or change my info to a 8500GT (physX)?


----------



## robotsavior

470GTX + 9800GT here, sign me up


----------



## Anth0789

List updated for tonight...


----------



## Fusion Racing

I now also own a Asus GTX 470


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


I now also own a Asus GTX 470










Okay you're updated!


----------



## foothead

Can you add me? I have an xfx 9800 gtx+ 512MB, an xfx 9600 gso g92 768MB, and an XFX 7900 GT.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foothead* 
Can you add me? I have an xfx 9800 gtx+ 512MB, an xfx 9600 gso g92 768MB, and an XFX 7900 GT.

You are already added, I just updated you!


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Me too please. Currently have a GTX 275 and will be stepping up to a 470


----------



## Enfluenza

well, since i happen to have 3 nvidia cards, i might as well join
8800GT OC (684/1728/907)
(2) 8600GT (not in SLi)
7600GS

although nvidia wont be my main card company, i like having them for physX, CUDA, xtra PPD, and all those nvidia goodies








i cant afford a high end nvidia card so thats why i go with ATi.
so i guess im in?


----------



## Kemiv

I'm currently using an 8800 GTX 768MB

I've had a 6200 and Ti 4200


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Hey *Anth*,

A little update is in order.

*Remove

* EVGA GTX 295 1792MB Plus Backplate
* XFX GTX 280 1GB

Add

* 2 x EVGA GeForce GTX 480 1530MB In SLI
* Zotac GeForce GTX 295 (Dual PCB Edition)*

Thanks in advance,
*~Open1Your1Eyes0*


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0*


Hey *Anth*,

A little update is in order.

*Remove

* EVGA GTX 295 1792MB Plus Backplate
* XFX GTX 280 1GB

Add

* 2 x EVGA GeForce GTX 480 1530MB In SLI
* Zotac GeForce GTX 295 (Dual PCB Edition)*

Thanks in advance,
*~Open1Your1Eyes0*


Done updated!


----------



## tht-kid

Kinda OT but would anyone be willing to spare their GPU's for a few days and help with the Chimp Challenge?

Sorry if its against the ToS but we could use all the help we can


----------



## KruperTrooper

Add me to list please?

EVGA GTX 260


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

me too, BFG GTX 275oc @ OC2 levels


----------



## MongooseDog

I have a pair of EVGA GTX 285's.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list now!


----------



## Greensystemsgo

edit mine i suppose.

went from 1x 8800gts ssc, to 2, and an additional in my htpc

currently i have the 7350 in my desktop, 230m in my laptop, and a 8400 gs in my htpc


----------



## Silent8Strike

I need an update, I just got a Palit GTX 470


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo*


edit mine i suppose.

went from 1x 8800gts ssc, to 2, and an additional in my htpc

currently i have the 7350 in my desktop, 230m in my laptop, and a 8400 gs in my htpc


Okay so they are two EVGA 8800GTS 640MB SSC but not In SLI?


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Okay so they are two EVGA 8800GTS 640MB SSC but not In SLI?


I no longer have the ssc's.







i used to but i needed cash suddenly and unexpectedly and had to let go. i just recently (today) purchased new cards









CURRENTLY i have a 230m, 8400gs(8800gts ssc currently being shipped), and a 7350(8800gt currently being shipped).


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo* 
I no longer have the ssc's.







i used to but i needed cash suddenly and unexpectedly and had to let go. i just recently (today) purchased new cards









CURRENTLY i have a 230m, 8400gs(8800gts ssc currently being shipped), and a 7350(8800gt currently being shipped).

Lol you are confusing me a bit sorry!

So the ones that are being shipped are they yours or are they being shipped out to someone else? What brands are they?


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Lol you are confusing me a bit sorry!

So the ones that are being shipped are they yours or are they being shipped out to someone else? What brands are they?

being shipped to me. so you could list me as

laptop - 230m
desktop - 8800gt akimbo
htpc - 8800gts ssc 640/320


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its fixed!


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Okay its fixed!


thx i love you XD


----------



## Thomas.A

GTS 250 "Green version"


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


* I need help in this thread *


is the bolded size 3 font that necessary?

Instead of Demanding help in a thread, why dont you ask your question? oooor better yet start your own thread?

MOD delete?


----------



## tht-kid

TO ALL NVIDIA GPU USERS... OCN needs YOU!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thomas.A*


GTS 250 "Green version" 


Okay added!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ahmedelbehery*


* I need help in this thread *


Help with what? Be more specific and don't use BIG BOLD.


----------



## SPEEDemon

2x EVGA GTX 260 core 216 896MB in SLI
2x MSI 8800 GT 512MB in SLI
1x BFG 8600 GTS 256MB
2x XFX 8600 GT 512MB in SLI
1x Go Geforce 7900 GS


----------



## TJBv3

Count me in! I got a 480 gtx, an 8800 GTS 512mb, and a 9400m on my macbook pro if you wanna count that


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## LiLChris

I thought i signed up, guess not.

Add me - 
Evga 9800gtx+ 512mb & Asus 8800 GTS 640mb


----------



## Painstouch

Please, add me as well.

BFG 9800GTX OCX


----------



## Anth0789

Final update for today!


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

I was going through the Random pics and vid thread and found this (its full of win!)


----------



## TheDreadedGMan

Plz add me:

- 8800 GT 512MiB
- 5900 XT 128MiB


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## metroidfreak

EVGA GTX 470 Here. Physx with a PNY GTS 250 1gig


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metroidfreak*


EVGA GTX 470 Here. Physx with a PNY GTS 250 1gig


Okay added!


----------



## ChronoBodi

New to this site, but add me up son.

Have a Gigabyte GTX 470 here!


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## Casper123

hey add me please. I just came from the dark side(previous 4850x2, and 5770(4 of em)) and am now back the the Gr33n Machine... i have a xfx GTX 275 and a PNY gtx 275(on the way). Now i just need to get a new MB and i am set for SLI!!!!


----------



## taintedmind

Add me, I got a 260 GTX and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## boredgunner

Sold one of my GTX 260 CORE 216 55nm cards, the other one (same thing but SuperClocked with backplate) is on sale.

I now have a GTX 480, 9800GT, and 9600GT. I was using the GTX 260 C216 55nm SC for PhysX, but it didn't do much other than add a few extra FPS and raise my GTX 480 temps a little bit.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Casper123*


hey add me please. I just came from the dark side(previous 4850x2, and 5770(4 of em)) and am now back the the Gr33n Machine... i have a xfx GTX 275 and a PNY gtx 275(on the way). Now i just need to get a new MB and i am set for SLI!!!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *boredgunner*


Sold one of my GTX 260 CORE 216 55nm cards, the other one (same thing but SuperClocked with backplate) is on sale.

I now have a GTX 480, 9800GT, and 9600GT. I was using the GTX 260 C216 55nm SC for PhysX, but it didn't do much other than add a few extra FPS and raise my GTX 480 temps a little bit.











Updated!


----------



## taintedmind

This is completely unimportant, but on the spreadsheet it says "896MB", I got the 1.7gb version of 260GTX. You know that other version that's like that odd kid your parents force you to play with but will never really be a part of the group.


----------



## Pings

Update me for a Galaxy GTX480. Here is my GPU-Z proof:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/57sz4/


----------



## deathknite

Add me plz i have 2 Pny geforce 250gts performce edtions, plus a 8600gt, and 2 7300gt damn i love green







makes me smile lol jst need to catch up to all you other i7 920 OCers you make me jealous for now


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

hey!!! why did i get kicked off? just cuz i went 8400GS to the 4670 doesnt mean that i dont have a nvidia card in some settups! for example, my sig rig just had its card removed and went to another settup of mine, then i took my Nvidia TNT2 m64 out of my DELL Precision Workstation and put it in my sig rig (dam wut a bottle neck this is) dont worry, im gunna get a new card... but still im part of this dam nvidia group even if i am part of them red tide guys, (im buying an XFX 5770 XXX edition


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *taintedmind* 
This is completely unimportant, but on the spreadsheet it says "896MB", I got the 1.7gb version of 260GTX. You know that other version that's like that odd kid your parents force you to play with but will never really be a part of the group.









You should of told me that it was the 1.7GB version I'm used to hearing the 896MB version thats why.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker* 
hey!!! why did i get kicked off? just cuz i went 8400GS to the 4670 doesnt mean that i dont have a nvidia card in some settups! for example, my sig rig just had its card removed and went to another settup of mine, then i took my Nvidia TNT2 m64 out of my DELL Precision Workstation and put it in my sig rig (dam wut a bottle neck this is) dont worry, im gunna get a new card... but still im part of this dam nvidia group even if i am part of them red tide guys, (im buying an XFX 5770 XXX edition

Well your on now.


----------



## holty

Update!
Old PC got stolen








Thank god for homeowners insurance! Upgraded to a GTX 480!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *holty*


Update!
Old PC got stolen








Thank god for homeowners insurance! Upgraded to a GTX 480!


That sucks, but now you got a beast card grats!

Updated!


----------



## overquad

sporting an XFX gtx 260 and an msi 8600gt TT


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 

Well your on now.

thank you

EDIT: i returned my 8400GS and bought the 4670, however i do own a TNT2 M64, (wut a beast rofl)


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Oh srry bout this, but wut if i have more than one nvidia card? does both go on the spreadsheet or the better one? if both go on, i also finally found the card i was looking for, my Nvidia Quadro NVS285 it was in my uncles car all along


----------



## Anth0789

Updated once more!


----------



## SKI_VT

haha i think you gotta update One MOAH TIME!!
I has Nvidia Card








I got a PALiT GTX 285 2GB


----------



## LemonSlice

EVGA GTX 260 and a Gigabyte GT 240 for folding


----------



## Anth0789

Final update for today!


----------



## Greensystemsgo

A quick update for me.

Nvidia fx 5200
Nvidia 230m (laptop)
Nvidia BFG 8400gs
Nvidia EVGA 8800gt Akimbo
Nvidia BFG 260


----------



## Djaboloke

Cards: 2* 8800Ultra
Mobo: XFX 780i SLi

Decommisioned cards:

MX440
MX460
5950 Ultra
6800 Ultra
Asus Striker II Formula 780i SLi (fried north bridge, awaiting RMA)


----------



## Anth0789

Alright its updated!


----------



## hetsaq

2X Zotac GTX 480!


----------



## Newbie2009

BFG 9800gtx+ & Sparkle GTS250 low profile


----------



## Anth0789

Okay you guys are added!


----------



## Xraven771

9600gt


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Updated once more!

thank you sir, and again srry







but finally a card i can actually count as a nvidia card, i cant believe that i actually found it!!! dam... hey does it support phyX? i wanna see if i can use it as a dedicated card... along with DX 11


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker* 
thank you sir, and again srry







but finally a card i can actually count as a nvidia card, i cant believe that i actually found it!!! dam... hey does it support phyX? i wanna see if i can use it as a dedicated card... along with DX 11









It does not support physx sorry man.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx_gpus.html


----------



## FrankyT

yea 9800gt


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FrankyT* 
yea 9800gt

Added!


----------



## dracotonisamond

heh. i have a laundry list of nvidia cards in my past.
oh how i remember sweet sweet memories of going from my voodoo and plopping in a Riva128. but when the green giant deemed my path to graphical enlightenment a.k.a. the AGP bus was cramping their style, i was forced to defect to the red side. but with this new rig brought new opportunities for the green giant to re enter my life, but sadly the fabled 480 was not available when i ordered. thus i was forced to defect to the red again. but the green forced its way into my system with their beautiful physical simulation abilities.

will you add me to your list of graphical legend with my meager GTX 260?

i had an unusual ammount of fun writing that for some reason lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi guys.I've posted to let the owner now that I no longer own any of the nvidia card I had.So you can remove me from the list if you want to.


----------



## Kabstract

I have a GTX 260 Core 216 PNY, add me in


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond*


heh. i have a laundry list of nvidia cards in my past. 
oh how i remember sweet sweet memories of going from my voodoo and plopping in a Riva128. but when the green giant deemed my path to graphical enlightenment a.k.a. the AGP bus was cramping their style, i was forced to defect to the red side. but with this new rig brought new opportunities for the green giant to re enter my life, but sadly the fabled 480 was not available when i ordered. thus i was forced to defect to the red again. but the green forced its way into my system with their beautiful physical simulation abilities.

will you add me to your list of graphical legend with my meager GTX 260?

i had an unusual ammount of fun writing that for some reason lol.


Alright added!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Hi guys.I've posted to let the owner now that I no longer own any of the nvidia card I had.So you can remove me from the list if you want to.


You're off!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kabstract*


I have a GTX 260 Core 216 PNY, add me in


Added!


----------



## Duckmaffia

Zotac GTX 295.
Add me


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckmaffia* 
Zotac GTX 295.
Add me









Okay added now to the list!


----------



## Gen. Gustav Zenlav

ADD meh plz, Two sli'd xfx 260's and a xfx 9800 gt for physics


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gen. Gustav Zenlav* 
ADD meh plz, Two sli'd xfx 260's and a xfx 9800 gt for physics

Done!


----------



## mothow

Update im now running two Evga GTX470 SC's in SLI.I sold the GTX260's







I miss my babies.I also have a Evga 9800GTX+

New monitor or monitors next


----------



## toast3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond*


heh. i have a laundry list of nvidia cards in my past. 
oh how i remember sweet sweet memories of going from my voodoo and plopping in a Riva128. but when the green giant deemed my path to graphical enlightenment a.k.a. the AGP bus was cramping their style, i was forced to defect to the red side. but with this new rig brought new opportunities for the green giant to re enter my life, but sadly the fabled 480 was not available when i ordered. thus i was forced to defect to the red again. but the green forced its way into my system with their beautiful physical simulation abilities.

will you add me to your list of graphical legend with my meager GTX 260?

i had an unusual ammount of fun writing that for some reason lol.



Way TOO much knowledge....... "REDTIDE" in Disquise!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothow*


Update im now running two Evga GTX470 SC's in SLI.I sold the GTX260's







I miss my babies.I also have a Evga 9800GTX+

New monitor or monitors next


Alright your updated!


----------



## Blishdot

Im running two GTS 250s in SLI and an 8600 GTS.


----------



## allikat

And I just swapped out my PNY 8500GT for a BFG 8800GTS 512 OC Edition (the g92 based card, not the g80)


----------



## cyronn

Ive got Palit GTX480 plus a BFG OC2 8800GTX


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blishdot*


Im running two GTS 250s in SLI and an 8600 GTS.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


And I just swapped out my PNY 8500GT for a BFG 8800GTS 512 OC Edition (the g92 based card, not the g80)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyronn*


Ive got Palit GTX480 plus a BFG OC2 8800GTX



Okay updated for today.


----------



## Freelancer852

If you've got the time, feel free to add a GTX 260M 1GB to my entry!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freelancer852* 
If you've got the time, feel free to add a GTX 260M 1GB to my entry!

Done!


----------



## jmann

gtx 285 here


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmann*


gtx 285 here


Up on the list!


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


It does not support physx sorry man.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx_gpus.html


AWWW!!!!!! well dedicated CUDA? mabey?


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


It does not support physx sorry man.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx_gpus.html


those are only the GeForce series... wut about the quadros? the Quadro FX series supports PHYSx...


----------



## Anth0789

XTreme-G 257.15 Released:

Vista Win7 32bit:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/jm4gztmqzwy/XTreme-G

Vista Win7_64bit:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/lw0dnjtguyd/XTreme-G

Site:
http://www.tweakforce.com/modules.ph...ewtopic&t=5019


----------



## Sgt.Roumen

add me please, I've got a XFX 9600gt XT


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## VW_TDI_02

I would like to add my EVGA GTX 470 to my list. Got rid of my 275


----------



## bleachigo

Been a while







.Anyways, add a XFX 9400GT 512MB and a eVGA 8800GT Dual slot cooler for me in the list please.Thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## QuiZNo

Add me please. I currently have an XFX 8800GTS 512mb


----------



## zamdam

Add me also.. I currently have a EVGA GTX480.. I also have a EVGA 8800GT, EVGA 7950GX2, EVGA 6800GT and a EVGA 5k series card.. I cant remember what model though.. Its at my parents house..

EDIT: it was a FX5700


----------



## NocWis

Please add me, currently using BFG 8800 GTX, used to have FX5400


----------



## Woundingchaney

Add me please.

Sig has been updated.


----------



## Onions

currently only an evga gtx 260 216 core 55nm but soon to be either 3 way sli 280's with 260 physx or 2 295's with physx or even a 480 with physx. all on water


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for today!


----------



## adzsask

..


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adzsask*


275 in my sig, 8700gt in SLI in my laptop










I never knew that you can SLI on a laptop cool.


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
I never knew that you can SLI on a laptop cool.

there are a few high/mid end laptop using sli and crossfire


----------



## adzsask

..


----------



## Fantasysage

Add me too! All three cards in sig!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## robertoburri

I forgot to tell you but I sold my 9800GT and moved on to a GTX 275 about 2-5 months ago. Sorry I forgot to post it be updated


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robertoburri*


I forgot to tell you but I sold my 9800GT and moved on to a GTX 275 about 2-5 months ago. Sorry I forgot to post it be updated


Fixed!


----------



## RevZ

I got myself a Gainward GTS250, didn't sell anything as usual though








Can someone edit that in there? kthxbai


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RevZ* 
I got myself a Gainward GTS250, didn't sell anything as usual though








Can someone edit that in there? kthxbai









Okay you're updated!


----------



## Nirvana04

I'm in

2x 8800gt in sli


----------



## mLink

=] In.

EVGA gtx 470 & EVGA 8800gt


----------



## Tom1121

In with the mighty gtx 480


----------



## to_the_zenith

Count me in with my Palit GTX470 ver.2


----------



## papant7

Count me in with my 8800gt and 9800gt in SLI on a P45


----------



## Anth0789

List is all updated now.


----------



## manuetdeo

i moved up to a gts 250 1 gb stock to replace my g210


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *manuetdeo* 
i moved up to a gts 250 1 gb stock to replace my g210

Alright updated!


----------



## ChronoBodi

add another card i have to me:
GTX 260 core 216


----------



## Q56_Monster

My Gr33n team players:

1 x Evga GTX 480
2 x Evga GTX 295
3 x Evga 9800 GTX
1 x MSI 8800 Ultra


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi* 
add another card i have to me:
GTX 260 core 216

Updated!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Q56_Monster* 
My Gr33n team players:

1 x Evga GTX 480
2 x Evga GTX 295
3 x Evga 9800 GTX
1 x MSI 8800 Ultra

Wow nice bunch of Nvidia cards!

Added!


----------



## rex922

could you add my MSI GTX465


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rex922* 
could you add my MSI GTX465

Its done!


----------



## sugiik

count me in....
1st card :asus 6600gts (5 years !! and still prob till now, handed it to my fr's office pc...)
2nd :winfast gts 250 (2months)
3rd :winfast gtx 275 (7months)
now using winfast gtx 470


----------



## ViperWC

Please add a EVGA GTX 480 SC and a EVGA GTX 470 SC for ViperWC.

Validation for these cards posted in the Official NVIDIA GTX465/GTX470/GTX480 Owners Thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Pis

Gigabyte GTX 480 here


----------



## JieMan

I've got
A couple of GTX280's modded, I also have an 8800GT in my HTPC.


----------



## prase007

I am teh Gr33n Machine too !

got 2x gtx470 and 8800GTX in my drawer !


----------



## Anth0789

Spreadsheet updated.


----------



## Duckmaffia

Anth0789 maybe you can make a list of all the cards companies and how many cards there are of each company in the spreadsheet.

->

EVGA: 245
Zotac: 56
POV: ...
Gigabyte: ...
...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckmaffia* 
Anth0789 maybe you can make a list of all the cards companies and how many cards there are of each company in the spreadsheet.

->

EVGA: 245
Zotac: 56
POV: ...
Gigabyte: ...
...

How you do it then if you know?


----------



## Duckmaffia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


How you do it then if you know?


I don't know how to do it, sorry. I was just suggesting


----------



## Greeen_Machine

lol oops. i never knew nvidia was green machine


----------



## RuffeDK

Hey JieMan, nice to see you around here!

@topic - RuffeDK has a GTX295!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RuffeDK*


Hey JieMan, nice to see you around here!

@topic - RuffeDK has a GTX295!


Added to the list!


----------



## jbobb

Got a 2nd GTX470 (MSI) for SLI. Please upate me.


----------



## runeazn

Lol i want to join i have a Asus GTX275 edition


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Another couple of GPU,s to be added to my list
EVGA 8800GTX 768MB
MSI GTS-250 1GB Twin Frozr


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Another couple of GPU,s to be added to my list
EVGA 8800GTX 768MB
MSI GTS-250 1GB Twin Frozr


Okay done!

Man you have a lot of GPU's.


----------



## SKI_VT

Added one GPU 
EVGA GTX 285 1GB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SKI_VT*


Added one GPU 
EVGA GTX 285 1GB










Okay added!


----------



## Kvjavs

Sparkle 9800GT for now. Will be getting a GTX 460 1gb when they come out. Will post new GPUZ when I get it.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Upgrade time! From 2x EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 Superclocked to 2x EVGA GTX 480 Superclocked+ High Flow Bracket/Backplate

3DMark Vantage: P40,462
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2294356

CPUZ Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1261685


----------



## SamuelL421

Guess I should join in since I just bought a gts250.

Here's my current list - BFG gts250 OC 512mb, BFG 6800GS OC, Geforce Go6800 modded to Ultra, Geforce 3 Ti500, Geforce 2 MX, Riva TNT2


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*


Upgrade time! From 2x EVGA GTX 260 Core 216 Superclocked to 2x EVGA GTX 480 Superclocked+ High Flow Bracket/Backplate

3DMark Vantage: P40,462
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=2294356

CPUZ Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1261685



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SamuelL421*


Guess I should join in since I just bought a gts250.

Here's my current list - BFG gts250 OC 512mb, BFG 6800GS OC, Geforce Go6800 modded to Ultra, Geforce 3 Ti500, Geforce 2 MX, Riva TNT2


Okay updated!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Okay done!

Man you have a lot of GPU's.


Thanks Anth0789,,, yeah just part of my folding Farm,


----------



## Nyt Ryda

Add me too , I have a Nvidia GTX480


----------



## grandestfail9190

I'm in! EVGA [email protected]/1600/2000!









GPU-Z Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gezg/


----------



## Anth0789

All updated now!


----------



## dracotonisamond

im going to be a proud owner of a EVGA GTX 465 on tuesday. it will supplant my GTX 260 for a PPU. in the end, it was about aesthetics. my MSI GTX 260 non reference board is ugly imo when viewed from the side.

i'll post pics when i receive it.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond*


im going to be a proud owner of a EVGA GTX 465 on tuesday. it will supplant my GTX 260 for a PPU. in the end, it was about aesthetics. my MSI GTX 260 non reference board is ugly imo when viewed from the side.

i'll post pics when i receive it.


Okay ill add it now anyways.


----------



## FiX

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8bb8f
and
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/98am2/
My 8800GTX and 9600 GSO


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now!


----------



## MacG32

I'd like to join!









GIGABYTE GV-N250OC-1GI Rev 2.1 GeForce GTS 250 1GB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card


----------



## RuffeDK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


I'd like to join!


















That's a CrossFire bridge...










EDIT - Lol, you're using it for PhysX. Describes everything!


----------



## tibor28

Change my Zotac GXT 260 to a Palit GTX 295 please


----------



## Yumyums

I would like to join







i am currently using 8800 ultras SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tibor28*


Change my Zotac GXT 260 to a Palit GTX 295 please











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yumyums*


I would like to join







i am currently using 8800 ultras SLI


All Added!

Updated!


----------



## Aenir

Would like to join also; EVGA GTX 470 1280MB


----------



## iTravis

I'm in, my 1st rig is red but my 2nd is green with the GTX 480.


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## dracotonisamond

crap. i never posted my new pics.

ive created a monster.









Fermi Sandwich

















w00t


----------



## Anth0789

All three cards must get hot as hell.


----------



## blooder11181

maybe using intake 120mm or bigger fan


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


All three cards must get hot as hell.


not really actually. its much cooler than my last setup of a 5970+ 2 5870's due to the fan clearance. and the fermi is a physx card so it never really even see's a substantial load.

highest temperature i have seen is 73C on the top 5970. which is much cooler than my last setup where it saw close to 88C at load.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


maybe using intake 120mm or bigger fan


yes, the HAF-X has a 200 mil intake fan mounted right over the video cards with a shroud.


----------



## Hatsen

I would like to join, I have an GTX 295.


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## C-zom

C-zom here, updating my entry. I own a EVGA GTX 480 now.

Edit: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zvemr/


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C-zom* 
C-zom here, updating my entry. I own a EVGA GTX 480 now.

Edit: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zvemr/

Alright updated!


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Three MSI GTX 480s in 3-Way SLI.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth* 
Three MSI GTX 480s in 3-Way SLI.

Okay added!


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

3x EVGA GTX 480 Superclocked+ on liquid!
and 3x EVGA GTX 280 Superclocked on another pc


----------



## Thomaskay

hey, i have 2x GTX 480's in SLI and a 9800GT for Physx


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[AK]Blak-Hawk* 
3x EVGA GTX 480 Superclocked+ on liquid!
and 3x EVGA GTX 280 Superclocked on another pc

Wow you like Tri SLI I see.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thomaskay* 
hey, i have 2x GTX 480's in SLI and a 9800GT for Physx

Is that 9800GT 512MB or 1GB and what brands?


----------



## Erick Silver

Greetings Green Machine. I have JUST switched to NVidia as of TODAY. JUST got my 1GB GT240 in from TD and installed it. I have never used NVidia before. This is my first card from them. I hope it works out well.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Greetings Green Machine. I have JUST switched to NVidia as of TODAY. JUST got my 1GB GT240 in from TD and installed it. I have never used NVidia before. This is my first card from them. I hope it works out well.


Cute looking card!

Added to the list!


----------



## Erick Silver

CUTE?!? You, good sir have insulted my poor card! This has affected my PPD now! SHAME!! LOL Below is the card I WAS Using. A ATI Radeon 4550HD


----------



## ZFedora

GT 220! In for group. I'll (maybe) post some pics monday.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZFedora*


GT 220! In for group. I'll (maybe) post some pics monday.


Up on the list!


----------



## Daemos360

EVGA GTX 285 2GB reporting in.

In a couple weeks, this is gonna' be changing to a 470 SC+ (hopefully) with a dedicated 285 for PhyX.


----------



## Anth0789

Added!


----------



## ZFedora

The actual specs are:

GPU: GT 220
Memory: 1GB
Core Clock: 625MHz (740Mhz OC)
Mem. Clock: 1300MHz (I think, I'll double check)


----------



## xpfighter

I got a EVGA GTX470 SuperClocked.... and loving it!


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xpfighter*


I got a EVGA GTX470 SuperClocked.... and loving it!


Nice. I got the EVGA "FTW Edition" GT 220. Pretty nice


----------



## Anth0789

Updated again!


----------



## null_x86

Dont have a whole lot, nothing too "super" but it gets the job done..

GeForce 8600 GTS 256MB
GeForce Go 7300 128MB - Overclocked (runs Crysis







)
GeForce 9400m


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *null_x86*


Dont have a whole lot, nothing too "super" but it gets the job done..

GeForce 8600 GTS 256MB
GeForce Go 7300 128MB - Overclocked (runs Crysis







)
GeForce 9400m


Okay added to the list.


----------



## Shrimp

You can put me down for the following:
MSI GTX 470
MSI GTX 260
EVGA 8600 GT 256MB

(Don't think the others I have are worth mentioning.)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shrimp*


You can put me down for the following:
MSI GTX 470
MSI GTX 260
EVGA 8600 GT 256MB

(Don't think the others I have are worth mentioning.)


Up and added!


----------



## wtomlinson

put me down please

EVGA GTX 260 SC 896MB 
BFG 8500GT 1GB

thanks.


----------



## Pr0pheT

Nothing amazing, new to the forums.

PNY 5700 Ultra AGP
PNY 6800GT AGP
XFX 8800GT 
8800M 512 GTS


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

gtx 480 sc here


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wtomlinson* 
put me down please

EVGA GTX 260 SC 896MB
BFG 8500GT 1GB

thanks.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pr0pheT* 
Nothing amazing, new to the forums.

PNY 5700 Ultra AGP
PNY 6800GT AGP
XFX 8800GT
8800M 512 GTS


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rud3Bwoy* 
gtx 480 sc here


Added to the list!


----------



## CheeseJaguar

(all pre OC)


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Djtomczak678

Msi gt240 1gb ddr2 :d


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djtomczak678*


msi gt240 1gb ddr2 :d


ddr*3 *


----------



## Couch Potato

I'm in with the EVGA watercooled 480GTX.
Oh and I have a BFG 260 GTX in my work PC.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## Djtomczak678

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*


ddr*3 *


My bad


----------



## 113802

My first Nvidia card, Evga GTX 470 and I am satisfied with it's performance


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*


My first Nvidia card, Evga GTX 470 and I am satisfied with it's performance










Added!


----------



## Durdle Class A

Hi so far all of my computer systems have been green. and always will. Im getting a green card for my next desktop build

add me


----------



## Spandy87

Gtx 480 here @ 870mhz core.


----------



## Defoler

Triple green. 3 way sli gtx 470.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now!


----------



## TenaciousRig

Just got my 3rd Nvidia card today...EVGA GTX 480 Superclocked+...loving it so far!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TenaciousRig* 
Just got my 3rd Nvidia card today...EVGA GTX 480 Superclocked+...loving it so far!

Alright added aboard!


----------



## saiyanzzrage

installed an evga gtx 470 superclocked+ last night, so can I get an add please?

Havent had time to oc or test it out yet, but its replacing an asus 5850

I will see how the temps are before I decide if I am going to try and undervolt/replace the tim or both


----------



## Draggin

I have three gtx 470's.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*


installed an evga gtx 470 superclocked+ last night, so can I get an add please?

Havent had time to oc or test it out yet, but its replacing an asus 5850

I will see how the temps are before I decide if I am going to try and undervolt/replace the tim or both



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draggin*


I have three gtx 470's.


Added and updated!


----------



## HunT3R.!

I have a Gigabyte GTX 275 on my Scar V2 (current rig) <33333333 it

and also an old Gainward Bliss 7600GT on my Scar V1 (old rig) <33333 it too







was so useful back in the day


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HunT3R.!* 
I have a Gigabyte GTX 275 on my Scar V2 (current rig) <33333333 it

and also an old Gainward Bliss 7600GT on my Scar V1 (old rig) <33333 it too







was so useful back in the day

Okay added!


----------



## iHateApple

Ill be the 21st to be a 9500gt'er


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Daemos360

Just got my EVGA GTX 470 SC+ in for my new system!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daemos360* 
Just got my EVGA GTX 470 SC+ in for my new system!

Alright added!


----------



## allikat

While you're editting, I've just moved from my 8800GTS to a brand new GTX460 768MB from Palit (Yeah, I'm cheap







)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allikat* 
While you're editting, I've just moved from my 8800GTS to a brand new GTX460 768MB from Palit (Yeah, I'm cheap







)

Thats good!

Updated!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Running Dual 8600M's in my laptop and Dual 8600's in my desktop until i get my new X460!


----------



## Vengeance47

Just fired up my new Gigabyte GTX 480 (too cheap to pay extra for eVGA or ASUS haha)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/xeum/

Haven't overclocked yet, waiting til i get my Gelid Icy Vision then I will see what I can get out of her!


----------



## JohnDProb

i has another card that i just stuck in a backup mini computer, evga 9500gt 1gb


----------



## Anth0789

All updated now.


----------



## Gallien

add me, evga gtx 480 in main rig and pny gtx 465 flashed to 470 in my second rig


----------



## Thedarklord

Update: (Already on the list just need to update it)

2x EVGA GeForce GTX 480 SuperClocked Editions in SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated for tonight!


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I have a 9800 GT. If you want pics I'll get them later in the week when my Droid X comes in.









I'm in now right?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


I have a 9800 GT. If you want pics I'll get them later in the week when my Droid X comes in.









I'm in now right?


Yes added!


----------



## Cyrious

EVGA 7900GS still kicking it here


----------



## Marlon177

add me, replaced my 5830 to GTX465/470


----------



## Anth0789

All updated now.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Great to see an alternative to the red tide.
Count me in boss








EVGA Nvidia 9800 GTX+


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*


Great to see an alternative to the red tide.
Count me in boss








EVGA Nvidia 9800 GTX+


Done added!


----------



## dar25

Hi,

I was running the 2 x BFG 8800GTS 512MB in SLI for the last few years, but just switched over to a single PNY GTX 465/470. Also got EVGA M-board with Nvidia chipset on it.

Go Green!


----------



## Petey1013

EVGA GTX 470 here.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Yo, I have a BFG GTX 260 c216 MaxCore.

And soon I'll be getting a MSI GTX 460 "Cyclone"...








G0 GR33N M4CH1N3!!


----------



## wierdo124

Hey Anth, could you get me updated? I have sold my GTX 260..today i have a Zotac GTX 460 1GB coming in







I think Zotac will be a big brand soon...they seem to be dropping into XFX's shoes little by little.

EDIT: It's here and up and running! Dang this thing is quiet compared to my core 216..


----------



## Ddreder

lol i want in! i love my GTX 260 Superclocked FTW


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated as of now!

Sorry for the delay of update, Been busy working all day and just finished installing my new fans.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

I want in!.


----------



## HopeUTKN

I now have a Gigabyte GTX460 1GB... my 9800GT OC+ died


----------



## jrgull13

Running two 8600 GTS in SLI

One BFG OC edition 512mb

and

eVGA 512mb


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## Coneman

Palit 8600GT 256MB
EVGA GT220 1GB
Inno3D 9800GT O/C 512MB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coneman* 
Palit 8600GT 256MB
EVGA GT220 1GB
Inno3D 9800GT O/C 512MB

Up and added!


----------



## Coneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Up and added!

jeez that was quick. thanx


----------



## dezerteagle323

got my new 470 yesterday and love it! please add


----------



## Slinkman

MSI 9600GT 512mb

reporting for duty.


----------



## kga92

My new GTX 470


----------



## LogicalInvocation

MSI GTX 470 Reporting in!

Ex-8800GTX owner, I miss that card D:


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done for today.


----------



## wermad

Two Zotacs GTX 470 breathing hot, hot green flames







(water blocks on route







)


----------



## ezekiel 08

Massive thanks to EVGA for replacing my dead GTX 285 with a nice GTX 470







.


----------



## DiNet

en9600gt bp and now evga gtx470
in between was sapphire 4870, after 15 min returned it.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## H-man

16 Mb Riva TNT2 Who can beat that?
(And I have 2 of them.)


----------



## Bleep

Go nVidia im running BFG GTX 285 OC.







lets me in


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for today!


----------



## WingedCow

Eh, add me to the list with my EVGA 480 SC. Will post pic tonight when I get home.
I guess this makes me red and green...wonder how people will react when I put both colors in my sig. Lol.


----------



## james8

I have a Galaxy GTS 250 and a PNY GTS 250 in SLI in sig rig.
I also have MSI Geforce 8400 GS and Geforce Go 6150 in use.
I have a EVGA 7200 GS but that's in storage.
I have never use an ATI product. I've always use NVIDIA for my GPU needs and i'm proud of it







(intel IG is a different story, i don't consider them GPU at all!


----------



## Anth0789

All updated once more.


----------



## 8ight

The Red Tide has no technology... I love PhysX+CUDA


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8ight*


The Red Tide has no technology... I love PhysX+CUDA








































jk


----------



## h220wnzj00

Add me to the list. MSI Twin Frozr II 465 GE Unlocked!


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated!


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

MSI GTX 460 1GB Cyclone in main, MSI GTS 250 512MB Twin Frozr in downstairs computer.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MetalBeerSolid*


MSI GTX 460 1GB Cyclone in main, MSI GTS 250 512MB Twin Frozr in downstairs computer.


Added!


----------



## tpavur

2x EVGA GTX Superclocked 480's SLI, along with my old 295's that are still on the list.


----------



## ghabhaducha

PNY GTX 470 (gaming computer), eVGA 9800GX2 (folding), eVGA 9800GTX (downstairs workstation), eVGA 8800GTS 512 (PhysX for main computer), eVGA 8800GTS 320 KO (HTPC), eVGA 7950GT KO (a spare in case anything dies







)


----------



## Baldy

Palit GTS 250 DDR3 512MB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tpavur*


2x EVGA GTX Superclocked 480's SLI, along with my old 295's that are still on the list.


Okay updated!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*


PNY GTX 470 (gaming computer), eVGA 9800GX2 (folding), eVGA 9800GTX (downstairs workstation), eVGA 8800GTS 512 (PhysX for main computer), eVGA 8800GTS 320 KO (HTPC), eVGA 7950GT KO (a spare in case anything dies







)


Thats a lot of cards!

Added to the list!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baldy*


Palit GTS 250 DDR3 512MB


Added!


----------



## Sin Cities Sin

running an asus gtx 480 with a bfg gts 250 physX card both oc


----------



## Ddreder

lol well if were adding multiple cards my good ole 7600 GS is still kickin in my old viao haha


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now!


----------



## PigmanAFM

EVGA GTX 470 here.


----------



## francesthemutes

EVGA GTX 470 SC

Upgraded a couple of days ago! ^_^


----------



## Anth0789

Updated once more!


----------



## kdashjl

i got
Gigabyte GTX 260 Core 216 factory oc
Gigabyte 8600GTS the one passively-cooled 
Gigabyte 7100GS another passively-cooled
XFX 8500GT another one passively-cooled
Biostar 6800XT
MSI Riva TNT2 M64: 32MB SDRAM 
OEM Vanta LT 16 MB

coming a gtx 460

i love nvidia









EDIT:
im saving the money so i guess i update when i have it


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kdashjl*


i got
Gigabyte GTX 260 Core 216 factory oc
Gigabyte 8600GTS the one passively-cooled 
Gigabyte 7100GS another passively-cooled
XFX 8500GT another one passively-cooled
Biostar 6800XT
MSI Riva TNT2 M64: 32MB SDRAM 
OEM Vanta LT 16 MB

coming a gtx 460

i love nvidia










Okay added, so do I add GTX 460? Which brand>?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Upgraded to a PALIT GTX 460 1gb sonic a few days ago!


----------



## Greensystemsgo

ok. so my nvidia collection has changed around. heres a updated, complete list









BFG gtx 260 216sp
EVGA gtx 260 196sp IN SLI WITH BFG
OEM toshiba? gtx 230m
BFG 8400gs
hp 7350
no name 5200fx

the old cards that are now gone that ive handled in the last 2 years, and i somewhat miss.
4x8800gts ssc 640mb
8800gt akimbo
8800gt


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done!


----------



## declaration963

i have 2 8500GT 
one is Leadtek 8500GT ( for pysx )
and second is Asus 8500GT for my Office PC


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *declaration963* 
i have 2 8500GT
one is Leadtek 8500GT ( for pysx )
and second is Asus 8500GT for my Office PC

Okay added!


----------



## Blaze051806

Story of my last 4 years.

first gaming pc i owned was a dell xps 600. Intel PD 3Ghz, 2GB Ram, GT 7800.

ran ok. had problems with overheating. died 1 year after purches. after owning that rig i felt pretty let down from intel and nvidia. built my first pc after that. AMD 9850 2.6Ghz, 4GB RAM, ATI 4870. that machine ran great. even played crysis on it.

sold that machine and built my AMD 955, Dual ATI 5770s. so the problems began. i waited about 4-5 months for drivers to mature. after 9.12 not working i sold them thinking it was a crossfire issue. ( they WOULD NOT play anything on DX10,DX11 only DX9!? ) after money issues arose i got a ATI 5830. same issue. went as far as replacing the entire rig after that. sold the 955, mobo, ram, psu. put in a dual core athlon 2, new mobo, psu and such. same issue. after that i had it sold it all. and built this rig. this little GTS 250 has been handling SC2 beatings for months. and hasnt given my 1 problem. so yeah after over $1000 in waste. i gladly add my self to this list.

this coming from the ATI fan boy for 2 years. ( i still love AMD tho )


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Chunkylad

Add me in, I have an EVGA GTX 480.


----------



## Nikkeli

Add me too, got Evga gtx 480 SC+ today


----------



## Zhanger

EVGA GTX 260 896 MB Core 192 here =P


----------



## Anth0789

All added to the list!


----------



## EliteChris

Nvidia 9800Gtx+ 512


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EliteChris* 
Nvidia 9800Gtx+ 512

Up and added!


----------



## arbalest

*Add Me!* I've rejoined the*Green Side*. *2x* GTX 470's will be at my door on Monday to replace my 2x 4890 Toxics.


----------



## Yumyums

Can I be added too? gtx 470, x2 8800 ultra and 9800 GTX+ 1 Gb

thanks


----------



## staryoshi

MSI Cyclone GTX460 1GB SLI


----------



## spice003

Asus GTX 460 768MB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


*Add Me!* I've rejoined the*Green Side*. * 2x* GTX 470's will be at my door on Monday to replace my 2x 4890 Toxics.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yumyums*


Can I be added too? gtx 470, x2 8800 ultra and 9800 GTX+ 1 Gb

thanks











Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


MSI Cyclone GTX460 1GB SLI











Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


Asus GTX 460 768MB


All added the list!


----------



## sambaman009

1280mb palit dual fan gtx 470 woooooooooooooooot


----------



## lanken123

MSI Cyclone GTX 460 1GB from a HIS 4870 512MB. Love it!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## SilverSS/SC

MSi GTX 480


----------



## Woundingchaney

update:

470gtx Sli


----------



## Buttnose

MSI Cyclone GTX460 1GB and Palit 9600GT Sonic 512MB looking for a home.


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## afunyun

2x EVGA GTX 460's!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *afunyun*


2x EVGA GTX 460's!!


Added!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Can you edit mine to 1 GTX 470, I sold my other one


----------



## james8

um, how many members do we have in total right now?


----------



## Ibage

Put me down for an EVGA GTX 470 and an ASUS 9800gt


----------



## capt_zman

Put me down for a GTX 470, GTX 295 and a GTS 250.


----------



## chiyeuk

I own a ASUS GTS 250 DK 1GB and 2x MSI GTX 465 Golden Edition unlocked to GTX 470 (soon). But I only use one of the cards.. XD


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

You can get rid of my GTX295 and add me in for another *EVGA GeForce GTX480 (Superclocked Edition)*. This one is in a separate build so you can add it separately from my SLI setup.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Can you edit mine to 1 GTX 470, I sold my other one










Done!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


um, how many members do we have in total right now?


There is a total of 1963 members so far.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ibage*


Put me down for an EVGA GTX 470 and an ASUS 9800gt


Added to the list!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chiyeuk*


I own a ASUS GTS 250 DK 1GB and 2x MSI GTX 465 Golden Edition unlocked to GTX 470 (soon). But I only use one of the cards.. XD


Okay added!


----------



## nukefission

9800GT (soon to be sli)


----------



## Villosa

Running a MSI GTX 480 and a MSI GTX 275 TwinFrozr for PhysX. Please update from my previous setup. Thanks!


----------



## ultralord910

I just installed my Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB.

Add me please!


----------



## Anth0789

All updated now!


----------



## vinton13

You...I had a 9500GT but I upgraded to a GTS 250 1GB. Dunno if you can have two at the same time on the list but, you know what to do.


----------



## Azone42

Add me, please.









_Very_ satisfied owner of an EVGA branded nVidia GeForce GTX 470.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Can you change my video card listed to the EVGA 470?


----------



## InF3Rnus

EVGA gtx 460 768MB version


----------



## Zackconsole

ADD ME I AM USING GIGABTYE 9500GT DDR2 1GB BIOS MODDED
[email protected] 650/400/1625
BIOS MODDED 650/500/1625
















http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/DZXZ8/


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## xximanoobxx

Add me please, I have a GTX 460 EVGA 768mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xximanoobxx*


Add me please, I have a GTX 460 EVGA 768mb


Done added!


----------



## jrgull13

got an update to mine, 2x XFX 8600 GTS 512 mb in SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrgull13*


got an update to mine, 2x XFX 8600 GTS 512 mb in SLI


Okay you're updated!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Can I get my XFX 8800 GS added to my list of cards?


----------



## Shadow9025

You can add me and my 2 gtx280s in sli


----------



## Anth0789

Okay all done and updated!


----------



## kingtiger888

Just finished installing my new gtx 465 (or should i say gtx 470) and a gts 250, please add me


----------



## Orn

count me in!, Galaxy GTS 250 (512mb) + Gigabyte 8600GTS (256mb) physx


----------



## afunyun

Hey update me to 1 EVGA GTX 470 Superclocked please


----------



## Jplaz

2x8800GT FTW (not in SLI mind you).

Add please


----------



## Riskitall84

Sign me up









Single Zotac GTX 470


----------



## wannabe_OC

Update:

2x GTX 295
2x 9800GX2

Thanks...


----------



## CarFreak302

I have an ASUS 9800GT and an EVGA 7950GT KO, love them both.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Fany

I want to be added to the list!

I have a PNY XLR8 GTX 480.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fany*


I want to be added to the list!

I have a PNY XLR8 GTX 480.


Alright added!


----------



## venom55520

I'm in!!! PNY XLR8 GTX 465


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Can you remove my PNY465 and add my EVGA GTX470?. Thanks







.


----------



## venom55520

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK* 
Can you remove my PNY465 and add my EVGA GTX470?. Thanks







.










dude you should add an intake fan on that rad mount bellow the card, it lowered my temps by at least 12C


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

add me please, tri sli evga gtx480


IMG_0507


IMG_0511


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

what are the extreme g drivers?


----------



## brettjv

brettjv update:

SLI MSI GTX465 Golden Edition (Unlocked)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


what are the extreme g drivers?


They are just tweaked drivers that run better than the originals, I use them all the time and they perform great.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *venom55520*


I'm in!!! PNY XLR8 GTX 465


Added!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*


Can you remove my PNY465 and add my EVGA GTX470?. Thanks







.


Done!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*


add me please, tri sli evga gtx480


Up!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brettjv*


brettjv update:

SLI MSI GTX465 Golden Edition (Unlocked)


Updated!


----------



## m1nd

proud owner of:

EVGA GTX460 SuperClocked
ASUS 9800GT Hybrid


----------



## Dazsinister

2 evga gtx 460 sc 768 and an evga 9500gt 515


----------



## vanir

Could you please change my 295 to my current Asus 1GB GTX 460 CuCore, thanks


----------



## mistax

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gdwbp/

470 gtx


----------



## Anth0789

Update is done for now!


----------



## wannabe_OC

Was:
wannabe_OC 6 x 9800GX2 1GB's 2 x 8800GT 512MB In SLI 8800GS

Updated to:
Wannabe_OC 2 x GTX 295 2 x 9800GX2

Thank You...


----------



## wheth4400

Please remove me from the list, I have moved over to the other side to give it a try


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Back to the GrEeN !

Tri-SLI GTX480's


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC* 
Was:
wannabe_OC 6 x 9800GX2 1GB's 2 x 8800GT 512MB In SLI 8800GS

Updated to:
Wannabe_OC 2 x GTX 295 2 x 9800GX2

Thank You...









Okay updated!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wheth4400* 
Please remove me from the list, I have moved over to the other side to give it a try

Good luck with their driver support.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr* 
Back to the GrEeN !

Tri-SLI GTX480's

Added aboard!


----------



## null_x86

Update: Add a 8600M GT for me


----------



## terence52

pls add me in'
xfx gtx285
getting it today from my fren


----------



## runeazn

add me asus gtx 275


----------



## pr0_f3n1x

Please, add me in as well.

2x ASUS GTX 275 at stock, as well as a GIGABYTE GTS 250 1GB OC'ed. Green for life I assume.


----------



## iPodder

Add me! Gtx 460 ftw.


----------



## [Lg.C]G8R

Add me please GTX 480s SLI


----------



## EmeraldICE

Add me please!
EVGA GTX 260 896MB Core 216


----------



## Anth0789

All updated for today!


----------



## ron65774

Hi can you add me I have an asus gtx 465 thanks


----------



## Zolutar

Add Me!
Gigabyte GTX 470 SLI here!


----------



## Turkey2112

I have a single Evga 8800gt


----------



## linkin93

Palit GTX 460 1Gb Sonic Platinum stuck in our stupid mail system! sign me up anyway and i will post obligatory pcis when i found out where it is


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for today!


----------



## Markus

Leadtek GTX 470 here, count me in !









Damn, missed the update by a minute or two


----------



## ZFedora

XFX 9800GT 512mb


----------



## Anth0789

Alright updated!


----------



## Citra

Add me! Lonley GTX 465 owner.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Add me! Lonley GTX 465 owner.










Okay added!


----------



## jach11

ADD ME 9600 GSO and 8800 GTS


----------



## Nooooob

Add me my video card is GTS 250.


----------



## Anth0789

Night update!


----------



## Nooooob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Night update!


Wow that was very fast!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nooooob*


Wow that was very fast!


I do what I gotta do before going to bed.


----------



## Durdle Class A

nvm already on

Go greens! Im waiting for GTX 495 lol


----------



## Forsaken_id

Currently rocking GTX285s in SLI:









Quick and dirty install, need to single braid and sleeve the bottom power and cable manage it since it is all stuffed under my HDs for now.


----------



## Pascal1973

GTX480 Tri-Sli waterboiler.....add me please!


----------



## Anth0789

All updated now!


----------



## JerseyDubbin

add my updated....

Gigabyte GTX460 1gb


----------



## Nooooob

Wow nice systems you have there. It pwns my puny little system.


----------



## Neokolzia

Can I join? 5870 Crossfire + 8800GT for Physx =D


----------



## Anth0789

Updated as of now.


----------



## Bastyn99

I can haz green machine membership ?

Asus GTX 460 1GB
GPU-z Validation link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a7eg5/


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*


I can haz green machine membership ?

Asus GTX 460 1GB
GPU-z Validation link: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a7eg5/


Sure thing added!


----------



## SLI_Maniac

Can you update mine? I have a GTX 480 now. Specs are in my sig.


----------



## strollingchimp

Can I join, Palit 9800GT.


----------



## xhamanx

Please add me. Zotac GTX 460 1GB thanks.


----------



## yashau

Oh me me me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=799415


----------



## kora04

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yashau*


Oh me me me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=799415


NO ME!
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/v2qah/


----------



## k0rnh0li0

2 evga 285 and a evga 295 hydro


----------



## KoolGuy

can u update my registry. I now got 2x GTX 260's

far cry from my 2x 9500gt


----------



## Elite GunnerX

Dual GTX480's

checkmate.....


----------



## Metonymy

I'm in this one now!









MSI gtx465 GE (yes, it unlocked to a 470).


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

are teh asus gtx 460 any gewd? i decided to wait for mah new pc to see what nvidias gonna maek. and prices to lower. SO are it gewd?


----------



## Anth0789

back from my little vacation!

Now its all updated!


----------



## PinkPenguin

Could you possibly update mine? Still got the 260 but now I have a Palit GTX460 and XFX 8800GT as well.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin* 
Could you possibly update mine? Still got the 260 but now I have a Palit GTX460 and XFX 8800GT as well.

The GTX 460 is it 768MB or 1GB?


----------



## Gerik

lemme join i have bfg gtx 260 216 and EVGA Gtx 260 192 on sli mode


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Can you please add 2x PNY 9600gt 1Gb SLI to my listing?


----------



## Intense

I have a Gigabyte GTX 465


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## vinzor5000

Can you please add me? I got a EVGA GTX 470 SC'd. Thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vinzor5000*


Can you please add me? I got a EVGA GTX 470 SC'd. Thanks










Added!


----------



## darkcommon

Gtx 470.


----------



## MajestacaL

I got Two Evga 460GTX 1GB SC in SLI

Thanks!


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## Vaalyne

<--- Two Gigabyte Super Overclock 470's


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vaalyne* 
<--- Two Gigabyte Super Overclock 470's









Up!


----------



## jprovido

add me I just got a Palit GTX 480


----------



## vspec

add me, I have 2x EVGA 8800gt SC's in SLI.


----------



## Gigalisk

Go ahead and add Obsidian on there; check gallery for pics.

GTX 260 c216, 3-way SLI.

Thanks,
Gig
(Forward deployed)


----------



## Anth0789

All updated now!


----------



## subgenoa

GTX 480 here


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Script me into list plz. Just got a GTX460 Hawk that being 1.5 m dropped in package without bubbles. Lol.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now!


----------



## EmerilLIVE

Running SLI ASUS DirectCU GTX 460's now.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EmerilLIVE* 
Running SLI ASUS DirectCU GTX 460's now.

Okay updated!


----------



## Sabreknight

SLi MSi Cyclone 1gb5 Gtx 460s, Proof in sig


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sabreknight* 
SLi MSi Cyclone 1gb5 Gtx 460s, Proof in sig









Up and added!


----------



## GIPrice

xfx 9600 gso 768 sli


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GIPrice* 
xfx 9600 gso 768 sli

Added!!!


----------



## Tatakai All

I just upgraded to a PNY GTX 480.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I just upgraded to a PNY GTX 480.


Alright updated!


----------



## computergeek92

add me!!! evga gtx 480 sc


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## infernoRS

Add mah







EVGA GTX470 SC+ SLI (2)







go nV go


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infernoRS* 
Add mah







EVGA GTX470 SC+ SLI (2)







go nV go

Up on the list!


----------



## ACharmingQuark

2 X EVGA nVidia 295

ACQ


----------



## slamanna212

nvidia geforce 6200


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now!


----------



## AK-47

2x GTX 275


----------



## Huster

I upgraded recently!

If you could add 2x PNY GTX 260 Core 216 and an EVGA 8800 Ultra









Thanks!


----------



## biltong

Change mine to an 8600GTS + GTX460 1GB plox


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Ahh Its good to be back on the green side! After the fiasco that was ATi drivers...
Unfortunately/fortunately had to downsize my GPU inventory (more monies for different projects):
ASUS ENGTX480 and Nvidia OEM 8600 GTS is all that is left of my Nvidia Based GPU's
If the mod or the group head would update, would be much obliged..


----------



## Penryn

Wnt back to the red team. Just saying goodbye 8P.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## mango assassin

Asus GTX 480 : ) and loving every second of it.


----------



## Anth0789

All updated as of now!


----------



## to_the_zenith

You can update my listing... got a Palit GTX460 768Mb in my HTPC and also added an Gainward 8800GT as PhysX to my sig rig


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *to_the_zenith* 
You can update my listing... got a Palit GTX460 768Mb in my HTPC and also added an Gainward 8800GT as PhysX to my sig rig

Okay you're updated!


----------



## foX2delta777

Count me in,

8800gts (g80) 640MB
GTX460 1GB


----------



## Anth0789

Added!


----------



## BentoKing

9800gtx+


----------



## kyle7412

i have a geforce fx 5200


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## l4n b0y

IN, Gigabyte GTX 480! and lovin it!


----------



## King Nothing

Me two!

Currently eVGA 8800gt 512MB

Got a eVGA 8800GTX on its way!!!


----------



## Hawk-nVidia

EVGA GTX 480 + MSI GTX 260


----------



## Anth0789

Late night update!


----------



## the.FBI

Just got my rig set up, running a bfg gtx 295!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.FBI* 
Just got my rig set up, running a bfg gtx 295!

Okay added!


----------



## logan666

sli 460s


----------



## HSG502

My GTS 250 is in storage now. MSI GTX 470 M12D12 has replaced it.


----------



## Anth0789

All up to date as of now!


----------



## [\/]Paris

Evga GTX 260-216 & MSI GTX 260-216 in SLI !


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[\\/]Paris*


Evga GTX 260-216 & MSI GTX 260-216 in SLI !










Up as of now!


----------



## Jzkillzone23

I have GTX 260 core 216 and a 8600 gt


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jzkillzone23* 
I have GTX 260 core 216 and a 8600 gt









Added! Final update for today!


----------



## mllrkllr88

I just upgraded my 2-9600TG's to a GTX465


----------



## jedi304

Galaxy GTX 260 216 SP and Inno3D GTX 260 216 SP Gold Edition on SLi!


----------



## Giac

Getting a GTS 450 as an RMA replacement for my 5770


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## racer86

BFG OC GTX 275 with SLI comming soon!


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## Cyrious

i just ordered a GT 240, should be here within a week. Cant wait


----------



## appleg33k85

SLI 465's Unlocked to 470's 765/1530/1770 @ 1.084V


----------



## grizzly818

Running two EVGA SC EE 460s in SLI.


----------



## Anth0789

Late night update!


----------



## LayneRuley

Galaxy GTX 460 Super Clocked 1GB Version in SLI


----------



## Jzkillzone23

PNY gtx 465 unlocked to 448 shaders.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## Grit96

xfx geforce 9800gt 512mb gddr3


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grit96* 
xfx geforce 9800gt 512mb gddr3

Up!


----------



## astreal2000

Please update mine to 2x GTX 480 SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *astreal2000* 
Please update mine to 2x GTX 480 SLI

Done!


----------



## marduke83

MSi n460GTX Hawk


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Cyrious

ok correction, im not supposed to get the GT 240 until tuesday...... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## kora04

spreadsheet broken?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kora04* 
spreadsheet broken?

Fixed!


----------



## trippinonprozac

just changed out my 5850's with a gigabyte gtx 480.

soon to be 2


----------



## PhilWrir

Been using both ATI and Nvidia for many years. Sold my old rig and went with Nvidia because of a steal on my 240.
They are just as good as I remember them being.

All I have is the 240 right now but ill be going SLI when I get the chance.
Im all thrifty like that.

Very satisfied...as usual...for both companies?
But Nvidia Remains my preferred company.


----------



## Havokr505

hmmmm lets see, I got a Asus GTX 460 in my main Rig ( see Sig) and 2 8800GT's ( EVGA and Galaxy) in my Tweaker Rig and 1 BFG 8800GTS 320MB in my kicker Rig with a PNY 7600GT lying arround. could i be added please


----------



## Anth0789

All updated as of now!

Off to bed now!


----------



## ih2try

count me in, just got a Zotac GTX 480 AMP!
and like it very much ! it runs cool and its freakin quiet.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ih2try* 
count me in, just got a Zotac GTX 480 AMP!
and like it very much ! it runs cool and its freakin quiet.

Okay you're added!


----------



## Mr.Cigar

I'm using MSI GTX480 and 9800M GTS, let me in.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Just changed my 260 SLI setup to an MSI 480 + eVGA 260 SC for Physx


----------



## Yokes29

add me my friend!
2x EVGA GTX 480!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay spreadsheet updated!


----------



## Nightingale

Add me, I replaced My 5870 with a EVGA GTX 470 SC+


----------



## Cyrious

UPDATE ME: EVGA GT 240

just got it today


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the list!

Look what came in today!


----------



## zakari

Gainward GTX 460GS + Gygabite 9800GTX+ here.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zakari* 
Gainward GTX 460GS + Gygabite 9800GTX+ here.

Added!


----------



## blooder11181

the gt 430 1gb ddr3 is 80€
my next nvidia card


----------



## Spykerv

Nvidia GTX 460 1 gb EVGA SuperClocked SLi








Add me pwease


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spykerv* 
Nvidia GTX 460 1 gb EVGA SuperClocked SLi








Add me pwease

Alright added!


----------



## slamanna212

Evga gts 450


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slamanna212* 
Evga gts 450

Updated!


----------



## HaiLKroniK

2 x MSI gtx470

Add me please


----------



## koreansrulez

Gtx460 1GB MSI Cyclone :]


----------



## Anth0789

Spreadsheet is updated!


----------



## Chilly

Just got the EVGA GTX 460 1GB today, gave my brother my HD 4890


----------



## Hawk8808

bfg gtx 260 maxcore and evga gtx 260 sc
i would like to be added to the list as well please =)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chilly*


Just got the EVGA GTX 460 1GB today, gave my brother my HD 4890











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk8808*


bfg gtx 260 maxcore and evga gtx 260 sc
i would like to be added to the list as well please =)


Both added as of now!


----------



## tryagainplss

EVGA GTS 250 512mb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tryagainplss* 
EVGA GTS 250 512mb

Alright added!


----------



## Flisker

Could you please add a ASUS GeForce GTX460 DirectCU 1024MB to my record







Freeking love this card!

http://twitpic.com/31abto

- and -


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated once more!


----------



## sharpshoooter82

9600 gso and gts 450 soon


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sharpshoooter82*


9600 gso and gts 450 soon


Up on the list!


----------



## xdragoon

7600LE gone
8500 GS gone
9600GT gone
9800GT gone
8800 GTX gone
2x GTX 260 216 SC gone
GTX 280 gone

and now i'm using a GTS 250 for Physx 
selling my 5850 and 5870 so i can get a 480 or wait for the 500 series : )


----------



## Snips

Count me in XD
2 x MSI GTX 460 HAWKs


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xdragoon* 
7600LE gone
8500 GS gone
9600GT gone
9800GT gone
8800 GTX gone
2x GTX 260 216 SC gone
GTX 280 gone

and now i'm using a GTS 250 for Physx
selling my 5850 and 5870 so i can get a 480 or wait for the 500 series : )


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snips* 
Count me in XD
2 x MSI GTX 460 HAWKs

Okay both on the list!


----------



## grillinman

You can add a GTX 470 to mine and I'm still using the 9800GTX+ that is listed.


----------



## MakeGT

Add me







7600 GS


----------



## Gerik

Can you update mine i switch to EVGA gtx 470


----------



## sharpshoooter82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Up on the list!


just got a gts 450 haha


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grillinman*


You can add a GTX 470 to mine and I'm still using the 9800GTX+ that is listed.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MakeGT*


Add me







7600 GS











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gerik*


Can you update mine i switch to EVGA gtx 470



Quote:



Originally Posted by *sharpshoooter82*


just got a gts 450 haha










Its up to date as of now!


----------



## cas_moreno




----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cas_moreno* 
.

You're updated!


----------



## gibsonnova74

Can you please update me, I know have 2 GTX 480's in SLI.

Thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
Can you please update me, I know have 2 GTX 480's in SLI.

Thanks

Done!


----------



## DimmyK

Please add me to the list:
2 x EVGA GTX 460 1GB SLI


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Wow, I figured out I never entered this thread....

Count me in









XFX 9800GTX+ 512MB 765M
XFX GTX 285 1GB 648M
Point of View GTX 470 1.25GB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01* 
Wow, I figured out I never entered this thread....

Count me in









XFX 9800GTX+ 512MB 765M
XFX GTX 285 1GB 648M
Point of View GTX 470 1.25GB


Added!


----------



## Blueduck3285

Update for Blueduck3285

Asus GTX 460 1Gb! Woot!


----------



## xazraelx1981

Evga 260ftw! 896mb 448bit


----------



## Matte98

Count me in, Gainward 9600GT 1024mb(G94)


----------



## McClure5000

please add me. thanks.
2x EVGA GTX 285 1GB


----------



## terence52

update me
changed to a gtx460 768mb


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for today!


----------



## Dorianime

add me please?
















I got 2x XFX GTS 250 in SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dorianime* 
add me please?
















I got 2x XFX GTS 250 in SLI

You're up on the list!


----------



## alex4069

gtx 470


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex4069* 
gtx 470

Okay up!


----------



## dumb321

put me on the list evga gts 450


----------



## Labeled

evga GTX 275 super-clocked ( got it in a standard box lucky me







)


----------



## Anth0789

Update list as of now!


----------



## appleg33k85

GTX465 SLI Unlocked to 470's


----------



## Snips

had to remove my 2nd 460 as the temps for my top card were skyrocketing


----------



## terence52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Snips*









had to remove my 2nd 460 as the temps for my top card were skyrocketing


.. the two 230mm fans on the sf2000 not helping much?


----------



## Snips

Quote:



Originally Posted by *terence52*


.. the two 230mm fans on the sf2000 not helping much?


Nope


----------



## alex4069

I pasted the signature tag in my signature but it is not showing.


----------



## alex4069

never mind it showing now


----------



## Denieru

Can I join?


----------



## Angello

Please add me, Gainward GT 240.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated!


----------



## Nightm4re!

#1 Rig: 1x XFX 8800GTX and 1x MSI 8800GTS OC
#2 Rig: Msi NX6200XT (Agp) this one is in a old system of mine
#3 Rig: Geforce 5500XT (Agp) this one is in a very old system of mine


----------



## adamlau

What I have strewn across the house (not including ATI):

1. e-GeForce 6200 PCI
2. BFGTech 8400 GS PCI
3. EVGA 9400 GT PCI
4. EVGA 9500 GT
5. EVGA GTX 460 SC 768MB
5. EVGA GTX 470 SC
7. EVGA GTX 580 SC (11/10)


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## slickwilly

I sold my 285 currently running a GTX 470 with an EK full cover block
Love this card, it will do 875mhz. with 1.025 volts and never goes over 40 c. loaded
by Kombustor


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nightm4re!* 
#1 Rig: 1x XFX 8800GTX and 1x MSI 8800GTS OC
#2 Rig: Msi NX6200XT (Agp) this one is in a old system of mine
#3 Rig: Geforce 5500XT (Agp) this one is in a very old system of mine










Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
I sold my 285 currently running a GTX 470 with an EK full cover block
Love this card, it will do 875mhz. with 1.025 volts and never goes over 40 c. loaded
by Kombustor

Updated then!


----------



## clayzor15

I have two 7800 GTXs


----------



## Live_free

I should be receiving a GTX 580 in the next few days.


----------



## Kvjavs

Can I get my entry updated? Have a MSI Cyclone GTX 460:


----------



## Eaglake

I also want to enter
for now I have ASUS EN9800GT 1Gb but I think pretty soon I'll get EVGA9800gx2


----------



## codeM0nK3Y

Zotac 896MB GeForce GTX 260Â²

Not the best, but we'll see what comes along when I finish me new rig


----------



## duhasttas

Hey, there everyone! Was always an NVIDIA guy until I decided to swing with ATI and brought a 5970. I have finally returned with the purchase of an EVGA GTX 580 on the day it was released (I stayed up till they were put up on NewEgg







) Love the card so far; quiet, cool, and runs flawlessly. I'd like to be added!


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## xpfighter

Hi, Just to update.. I have 2 EVGA FTW GTX460 1GB EE


----------



## EVILNOK

Add me please. I have an EVGA 9500 GT 1 GB and a new ASUS GTX 470 TOP 768MB.


----------



## massy086

can i be added







[/IMG]


----------



## Anth0789

Updated spreadsheet!


----------



## Forsaken_id

In addition to my 285SLI, I also have these:
GeForce4:








Palit 1GB 9600GT Sonic:


----------



## TechnoMan =3

Can i be in please??
I have a GTX260 SLI setup at the moment, but i'll soon have my 580...


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated for today!


----------



## glycerin256

2x BFG 275 GTXs in SLI 
EVGA 9600GT

add me plz!

good job on the thread man! props!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *glycerin256* 
2x BFG 275 GTXs in SLI
EVGA 9600GT

add me plz!

good job on the thread man! props!

Thanks added!


----------



## adamlau

Count me in







...


----------



## Anth0789

Added!


----------



## glycerin256

anyone using the latest extreme g drivers? how are they working for you?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


anyone using the latest extreme g drivers? how are they working for you?


They work great! been using the XG 260.99 and they run superb better than the original Nvidia ones.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Up date me with 1 EVGA GTS450 card...folding farm add on









Chuck D

Fold on...


----------



## lagittaja

Count me in.
2x Palit GTX 460 1Gb's in sli here.
Going wc next month


----------



## Capwn

Add my MSI GTX 465 Golden Edition ( unlocked to GTX 470 ) to my list of cards








This is my 3rd entry .


----------



## Anth0789

All up to date for today!


----------



## fsxnate

Pny gtx 470


----------



## ChronoBodi

ok, does laptop card count?

i have a sager 8690 with gtx 470m! will get GPU-Z shot later...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*


ok, does laptop card count?

i have a sager 8690 with gtx 470m! will get GPU-Z shot later...


Yep it counts its Nvidia GPU.


----------



## ChronoBodi




----------



## ChronoBodi

woot, first GTX 470m on the list! like that counts or anything...


----------



## runeazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


all finished except for vmem..









*Mods so far:

GPUv
4x input caps for GPUv
2x input caps for vmem
6x output caps for GPUv*

















































testing soon for clocks on air..










this is mine now







so add me








http://www.overclock.net/completed-t...l#post11389218

also add Brandless Nvidia 8800 GTX, revived from the dead,baking.


----------



## Anth0789

You're updated!


----------



## Nchalada

<-- Mine's a Gigabyte 9800 GTX 512mb edition Green Machine


----------



## appleg33k85

Update me please to Tri-SLI 470's


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Remove the 8800GT from mine and Add ASUS GTX470.


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## TechRex

Do I need some proof? if not add my GTX470 plz


----------



## Anth0789

Added!


----------



## Mongol

Add me too! I have proof in this forum somewhere...


----------



## Rage19420

Please add me as well. GTX480


----------



## Anth0789

SS updated!


----------



## Burned

Lifetime Nvidia subscriber here, can I get added? Currently rocking 8800GTX since 2007, looking to get GTX470 soon.


----------



## Axon14

Lifetime AMD whore converted by the performance of SLIed GTX 460 1GBs (and disgust at price gouging over the 6850/6870







).


----------



## Anth0789

Alright list is updated!


----------



## narabhut

Add me please. I bought parts for my sig rig yesterday, so I should be able to provide proof in a few days


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *narabhut* 
Add me please. I bought parts for my sig rig yesterday, so I should be able to provide proof in a few days

You're up on the list!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

GTX460, GTX260 and 8800GS owner. 8800GS not pictured.


----------



## Brandon2142

could i be added too? GTX 460


----------



## TheReciever

Switched from a 4890 TOP to a evga 470 and couldnt be happier, 470 FTW!!!!!


----------



## AdvanSuper

I can join?


----------



## 20Driver07

I need to be updated.

Remove 9800gt, 7900 gs, add gtx470

Thank you very much.


----------



## Plex

Would love to be added!

2x Evga GTX 580s


----------



## Anth0789

Done all of you added and updated!


----------



## MetalMatt13

I have a EVGA GTX 260 core 216 in my main rig and an old 6600gt (pci-e not agp version) in my other computer! Go NVIDIA


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MetalMatt13* 
I have a EVGA GTX 260 core 216 in my main rig and an old 6600gt (pci-e not agp version) in my other computer! Go NVIDIA

Welcome aboard!


----------



## wuyanxu

update me please









8800GTX switched to gtx260
then to 5870
and now just installed GTX580


----------



## Forsaken_id

Oh God, I found another old card of mine for everyone to LOL at:








http://www.nvidia.com/page/fx_desktop.html
HAHA!

Performance Models: Dominate Your Games Designed for high-performance gaming, the GeForce FX and GeForce PCX 5700 GPUs deliver cinematic effects, unmatched features, and rock-solid stability for next-generation games.

Mainstream Models: Cinematic Graphics Power The GeForce FX 5200 GPUs and the GeForce PCX 5300 GPUs deliver the performance you expect from NVIDIA graphics: with best-in-class features, performance, and reliability at a great price.

Weeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Gary117

Could you add me?

2x EVGA GTX 460


----------



## SiraX

+ Please


----------



## Anth0789

SS updated!


----------



## Gerik

Can You Update mine Pls

Now Im Using 1 EVGA GTX 470 and MSI GTX 470


















If you notice that i dont have Sli bridge coz someone stole my Sli bridge so yea im w8ing for the Sli that i bought and i need to buy 2 120mm rosewill fan to get rid of those 2 120 w/ blue led lights


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!!


----------



## Cyrious

Got my mitts on a ZOGIS 8600GT, just gotta do a little research and then i shall slap it into a folding machine and let it rip


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrious*


Got my mitts on a ZOGIS 8600GT, just gotta do a little research and then i shall slap it into a folding machine and let it rip


Never heard of that brand before.

Updated!


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Never heard of that brand before.

Updated!


ty. I decided to overclock it and see how far i could get using MSI afterburner... 20 minutes later i had maxed the memory shader, and core clock sliders, and not one hiccup. Then the temps got over 92C and the GPU froze for a moment to shed the heat.

need a better heatsink and another program which wont cap me at 730/1600/430. until i get them, ill enjoy the 1600PPD its pumping out, which is actually more than what my desktop processor is doing.


----------



## Sirius

Rockin' an EVGA 580 ^_^


----------



## Nikhil Pali

Hey Everyone!!
Rocking EVGA 260 GTX core 216 in my desktop and 2x8700m GT in my M9750 Laptop!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now!


----------



## charlie97

EVGA GeForce GTS 450 1GB GDDR5 Superclocked


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charlie97*


EVGA GeForce GTS 450 1GB GDDR5 Superclocked


Okay added as of now!


----------



## 2010rig

Can you add me when you get a chance?

MSI N470GTX Twin Frozr II - card just plain rocks, runs cool, overclocks well, and is very quiet!


----------



## optimuspotts

Gigabyte GTS 450









Upgrading Q1 2011


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## Badwrench

XFX GTS 250 for me


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Badwrench*


XFX GTS 250 for me










Up on the list!


----------



## Snips

YOOOOOO I just switched from my GTX 460 Hawks to a single EVGA GTX 570 Superclocked


----------



## hodgoes2001

EVGA x2 SLI with AXP coolers on both!!!

lol


----------



## Anth0789

Late night update!


----------



## [xPt]FLuX

Add me in!

got a crappy 9600GT


----------



## WolfenWind

470GTX








I only had a brief stint with a 5870 being returning that piece of dirt.

8800GT
8800GTX
6800GT


----------



## nukefission

meep
gtx460 superclocked external exhaust


----------



## lightsout

Just got mine last night!!! Lovin it!
EVGA GTX 470 SC


----------



## spice003

oh i'm running GTS 450 SLI now.


----------



## lightsout

My new power supply will be here monday night so I can start OCing this bad boy


----------



## Lefty67

Just went green again. Add me up


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## chizel

I would like to be added please. Thank you, -Chizel









EVGA Gtx 460 SC 1GB


----------



## jacksknight

Im already in, but upgraded.

Asus GTX460 OC

Thanks!


----------



## n3tr0m

Finaly i cleared up my mind and returned to the Green! Lovin my GTX 580


----------



## Anth0789

List is all updated!


----------



## -iceblade^

please update me - i now have a 460 Hawk 1GB. unfortunately GPU-Z keeps crashing upon startup...










-e-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linskingdom;11697197*
> I had given away all cards in the list. Right now, I have EVGA GTX460 1GB and 2x Galaxy GTS250 1GB. Thanks. Bro.


LINSKINGDOM! hey man! where have you been







!


----------



## linskingdom

I had given away all cards in the list. Right now, I have EVGA GTX460 1GB and 2x Galaxy GTS250 1GB. Thanks. Bro.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^;11697020*
> please update me - i now have a 460 Hawk 1GB. unfortunately GPU-Z keeps crashing upon startup...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linskingdom;11697197*
> I had given away all cards in the list. Right now, I have EVGA GTX460 1GB and 2x Galaxy GTS250 1GB. Thanks. Bro.


Okay updated!


----------



## blooder11181

pny gtx460 oc 1gb on the way


----------



## Anth0789

Alright updated!


----------



## melterx12

add a EVGA GTX 580 SC to my entry!!!


----------



## thehybridkiwi

BFG GeForce 8800GT OC 512MB GDDR3
MSI N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5


----------



## T-bone Steak

GeForce 6600
Old School YESS!


----------



## Anth0789

Night update!


----------



## rdasch3

GTX 275, bound to get a new card by Nvidia next year


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;11708793*
> GTX 275, bound to get a new card by Nvidia next year


Added!


----------



## MisterClean

2x asus gtx470's


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterClean;11719469*
> 2x asus gtx470's


Up and added!


----------



## RuBB3rBunZ

May I add my GTX 580! EVGA!







now try fitting that in my case without modding it.


----------



## xviosx

-Would like an update to his previous cards, 470 going strong.

EVGA GTX470 @ 725/1450/1750 - 975mV for stability
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a73s/


----------



## Klinkey

AMD Radeon HD 4350


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klinkey*


AMD Radeon HD 4350










I lol'd

Hey Anth... Please add my EVGA 570 to my list.. lol If I put all my card's Ive had on there, well there isn't enough room we'll put it that way.


----------



## brl3git

Evga gtx480 super clocked edition.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

put me down for gtx 480 vanilla cards SLI


----------



## hodgoes2001

I already have 2x480s in SLI....

But i also have a 8400GS, 9800GT, and 465 all in other systems

Oh and a GT105M in my laptop


----------



## WolfenWind

sold my 470









got a 570


----------



## Joescoma

If possible, I would like to be added to the list:

EVGA GTX 570 (Most satisfied purchase I ever made haha)


----------



## thecrapler

oh oh , add me.


----------



## amstech

Well, technically, my GPU has a red label.


----------



## Anth0789

SS updated!


----------



## tuffarts

Gigabyte GTX 480 x1 for now
x2 very soon (awaiting delivery)


----------



## markag

I hopefully will be upgrading to a 570 after christmas, but for now this is what I'm running:

2x EVGA 8800GTS 512 (G92)

Should that change after santa arrives I'll let you know


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for today!


----------



## blooder11181

the 460 is out stock need to wait at least 7 days


----------



## darthjoe229

I'm gonna sign in here with my dual 9800GTX+ cards








Rebuilding this summer, thinking 570(s) or 580...hmmm...


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Gatroo

Can i join the club
with my gtx470??


----------



## ThePenguinator.

Update me please, two MSI 1gb GTX460 Hawks in SLi


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated!


----------



## lonewolf371

Just joined, got a GTX 460.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Hey guys, i wanna join! Count me in, i have 2 Gigabyte GTX 470 SOC. I love team green, always have, always will! Since the TNT!


----------



## Chaz420

GTX 460 here add me to the Gr33n Machine club =)


----------



## hodgoes2001

Add a Nvidia Ion and a Ion 2 to my list!

I just got a new mini PC and laptop


----------



## Anth0789

All updated for today!


----------



## rdrdrdrd

ASUS gtx 570 shipped
PNY 9600GT running in old build(more of a mega-upgrade than build)
8200M in my laptop
WOOT to NVIDIA


----------



## Bacheezi

Im back on the green team, red teams drivers annoyed me to the point down grading to a 580.

But I couldn't be happier


----------



## Anth0789

Another update to the list.


----------



## ralexh11

put me in with a Asus TOP DirectCU GTX 460 768MB


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

bfg gtx 260 super clock
Zotac 220gt Synergy Edition!
SPARKLE GTX470
geforce 9800m gtx
visiontek riva tnt 2 64


----------



## andos

Joining in with a FX 5200!


----------



## Anth0789

Alright updated!


----------



## Zyphur

EVGA GTX 460 768mb SuperClocked


----------



## Xylian

EVGA GTX 570
Sparkle 8800 GTS

Hiyah!


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## BigFrank

xfx geforce gt 240 ( lol family pc )
EVGA GeForce GTX 460 ( gaming rig )


----------



## 420Assassin

EVGA 8800GTX GPUZ VALIDATION
stock speeds


----------



## AdvanSuper

I have a 470 now...


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


I have a 470 now...











Awww crap. My girlfriend said she got rid of that personal pic









LOL

I run an EVGA 470 and a 460 at work


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*


Awww crap. My girlfriend said she got rid of that personal pic









LOL

I run an EVGA 470 and a 460 at work










Nah dawg she's my gf


----------



## Anth0789

SS updated!


----------



## wermad

Running triple sli GTx 470 now, please update me


----------



## Anth0789

You're updated!


----------



## labbu63

i got a MSI Twin Frozr GTX 465 normal


----------



## kingofyo1

just picked up a gtx 460 from best buy, galaxy brand.. OC is pimp on it too!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay both added!


----------



## blooder11181

gainward gtx 460 1gb ddr5 golden sample 
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/e333x/
the pny oc version is out of stock









edit: remove the 8800gt and gts

btw: what driver from nvidia?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingofyo1*


just picked up a gtx 460 from best buy, galaxy brand.. OC is pimp on it too!


Is that OC stable?


----------



## dryg

My first was a 8800GTS then a GTX 285 and now I got a GTX 480


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated!


----------



## Sathirian

I am running at Sparkle GTX 275 896 MB Edition


----------



## rocstar96

Please change mine to Inno3D GTX 470









thanks


----------



## ignite

Getting my Galaxy GTX 460 tomorrow!

So what driver should I run for the card - 260.99 or the leaked 266.44? Been a while since I was on the green side


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sathirian;11878364*
> I am running at Sparkle GTX 275 896 MB Edition


Alright updated!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96;11879570*
> Please change mine to Inno3D GTX 470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite;11879868*
> Getting my Galaxy GTX 460 tomorrow!
> 
> So what driver should I run for the card - 260.99 or the leaked 266.44? Been a while since I was on the green side


Use the 260.99 ones for now until Nvidia releases their new drivers sometime this week or next week.


----------



## mekaw

didnt see this.

gtx 460 hawk SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mekaw*


didnt see this.

gtx 460 hawk SLI


Up on the list!


----------



## stolid

Geforce 6200 for my extra monitors. I cut it down from PCI-E x16 to x1 lanes and it actually continues to work.


----------



## jjsoviet

Galaxy GTX460 GC 768MB here.


----------



## Anth0789

All updated for tonight.


----------



## philhalo66

i will be getting my 9800GX2 Friday







cant wait


----------



## Qosmio

It's on my laptop currently and it's stable. The mobile GTX 460 is what the GTS 450 should have been to be honest. Heh... the mobile model has more memory than the Desktop model.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Max78

Add me to the list. SLI 9800GTX+ soon to be SLI 460's


----------



## Cee

GTX460 hawk here


----------



## blooder11181

just got a sweet deal on gainward gts 450 sc for 70€ (110€ on stores)


----------



## QuiZNo

Just got a EVGA GTX 570


----------



## Anth0789

Final update for today!


----------



## max it

I have a:
EVGA 470
PNY 450
and ULTIMATELY ANTIQUE!








a quadro FX 3000!


----------



## CiX

I own an Gigabyte Nvidia GeForce 7300GT 256MB

can I join this group?


----------



## GlockZoR IV

add me in pl0x i has a Gigabyte gtx460 1024mb OC card


----------



## Anth0789

Done all updated!


----------



## EwX

Add me too, I got Gigabyte GTX470OC rev.2 and i like it


----------



## Bluemustang

Add me please. Definitely satisfied with my SLI 470s, and they run fairly cool as well. Just wish I had a different motherboard that spaced them out more, so my top card was closer to my bottom cards 64C under furmark


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## BallaTheFeared

gtx 470 / 9800 gt / 9400m / Riva tnt2


----------



## ranerX3

add me too









GIGABYTE GTX285 2GB


----------



## turrican9

add me too.

Happy owner of a Gigabyte GTX 570


----------



## Will29j

Add me please. Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB.


----------



## KGIXXER7

I would like to join









GTX 580 FTW Hydro Copper 2...just one...for now


----------



## Al3xi

I would like to join too.
Two Evga 570 cards


----------



## ignite

Just got my Galaxy GTX460 768 MB this week!


----------



## Anth0789

Done all updated!


----------



## Ultraxfx

I will get in on this, 
2 XFX GTX 260 Core Editions


----------



## ledbraz

Evga gtx 470.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Wow, I haven't posted in here for a while!

You need to update my cards on the list. I haven't had 8600 GTS's in SLI for years. I'm running a single Asus GTX 470 now though.


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## Eaglake

Just came in EVGA 9800GX2


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;11959057*
> Just came in EVGA 9800GX2


Done updated!


----------



## csquar3d

4x GTS 250

3 way SLi
1 in PhysX


----------



## Stensby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csquar3d;11966476*
> 4x GTS 250
> 
> 3 way SLi
> 1 in PhysX


Holy GTS 250

Add me plz, GTX 570


----------



## Anth0789

Night fall update!


----------



## Billy_5110

PNY xlr8 GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512MB here..


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110;11972913*
> PNY xlr8 GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512MB here..


Alright added!


----------



## jonjryjo

Can I be added?







Asus GTX570


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonjryjo;11979249*
> Can I be added?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus GTX570


Yeah you're added now!


----------



## Max78

Can I get updated. Just installed my MSI GTX 470 Twin Frozr II


----------



## jonjryjo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Yeah you're added now!










Thanks!


----------



## psyAlyn

I'am in. Gigabyte GTX 460.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## selectstriker2

Add me ASUS GTX 470


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selectstriker2;11996834*
> Add me ASUS GTX 470


Done added!


----------



## nagle3092

Evga GTX 570 SC here


----------



## Stillhouse

What the heck, I'll join! MSI NGTX460 Hawk 1GB


----------



## Seann

Me too! EVGA GTX570


----------



## james8

i'd like to add a Geforce GTX 460 and a Geforce 210 under my name








also please remove the 7200 GS and the PNY GTS 250 as those are sold.


----------



## speedy_z

i have a gtx 460 from msi that i would like to add


----------



## IzninjaFTW

MSI GTX 465 1gb Twin Frozr II

Glad to fuel the machine.


----------



## TheReciever

Please add Galaxy GTX 275 under my name, I still own the EVGA 470 as well, thanks in advance!


----------



## Anth0789

Done all updated now!


----------



## blooder11181

the gainward gts450 gs its used and the previous owner tweaked a little higher then "goes liked hell" edition
gpu 950mhz
shader 1900mhz
memory 4000mhz

gpu val soon


----------



## Minigunner

LOL, I thought this was a AMD fan club, then I noticed it was in the Nvid thread.. X)


----------



## ryanbob1234

got two 8400gs one in mums comp and one in my testing rig


----------



## infernoRS

Anyhow possible to update my part from the list, GTX470 SLI's out to a GTX570?

And yes, the GTX275 with Akasa Freedom Force too from the secondary PC.


----------



## Savvas M

ehmm i would like to be added with my GTX470 , Nvidia FTW xD

EDIT: ohh and a 9600gt as physx card


----------



## Aick

in - aick,evga GTS250 1gb


----------



## black!ce

Add me to teh list i haz 2 x GTX 460 superclocked cards in SLI !! and i came from the red team having one ATi 4890


----------



## SS_Patrick

I've added a GTX 480 and GTS 450 to it


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now!


----------



## Vitaminx

What's the difference between Xtreme-G drivers and nvidia's drivers exactly?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vitaminx;12049346*
> What's the difference between Xtreme-G drivers and nvidia's drivers exactly?


They are just tweaked drivers that perform slightly better than the originals that is all.


----------



## Vitaminx

Ah I see. Would the latest version of those drivers be the best for my 8800GTS 512MB card?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vitaminx*


Ah I see. Would the latest version of those drivers be the best for my 8800GTS 512MB card?


Maybe I don't know try them out.


----------



## Vitaminx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Maybe I don't know try them out.


So there's no recent driver that has performed the best as of late? If not then I guess I'll just try the latest.


----------



## Enochian

Add me!.

MSI Cyclone GTX460 1GB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enochian;12064892*
> Add me!.
> 
> MSI Cyclone GTX460 1GB


You're up!


----------



## AdvanSuper

2x 470's now


----------



## Anth0789

Alright you're updated!


----------



## Concorde105

I've got a single 9600 GSO...

Hey, I was on a budget, what was I to do? I don't need much performance.


----------



## tats

Two Palit 460's SLI'd in this rig and 2 BFG 260 216's in my old rig....


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tats*


Two Palit 460's SLI'd in this rig and 2 BFG 260 216's in my old rig....


Up on the list!


----------



## hfcobra

i have a GTX 480 right now and in a week or two when my step up is done i will have the GTX 580!









EDIT: both made by EVGA of course!


----------



## shinigamibob

Hi,

I've got 2 EVGA GTS 450 1GB superclocked in SLI in my rig right now... Gotta love me my Nvidia... just not my wallet...


----------



## GIPrice

Can you change mine from 2 9600 gso's to 1 Evga GTX 570 please


----------



## ShortySmalls

please update me to EVGA GTX 580 thank you


----------



## Anth0789

Done all updated for today!


----------



## bello

id like to join got a gtx460SO


----------



## R3_BANE

eVGA GTX 260 896MB Core 216


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R3_BANE;12125907*
> eVGA GTX 260 896MB Core 216


Okay up!


----------



## metroid112

add me
my card is Elitegroup 8800GT 512 MB


----------



## archlinux

ZOTAC nVidia 9600 GT 512MB
--
Add me please.


----------



## Mmmmbaato

Im rocking the Asus GTX 460 in my sig rig with a 9600 GSO in a backup. Am I cool enough to join?


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## Mr.Mike

Sign me up!


----------



## XtachiX

sign me up! XD
3x evga gtx 470
1x evga gtx 460


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XtachiX*


sign me up! XD
3x evga gtx 470
1x evga gtx 460


That's a lot of cards in one case!

Id like to see a pic of all these cards just curios to see how they look in your HAF X.


----------



## kryptiq

Sign me up, long time Nvidia supporter- still have my first real "gaming" card I bought when I got my first job the good ol' 7800 GT.

Anyways running 2x's Galaxy GTX 460.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kryptiq;12154592*
> Sign me up, long time Nvidia supporter- still have my first real "gaming" card I bought when I got my first job the good ol' 7800 GT.
> 
> Anyways running 2x's Galaxy GTX 460.


Added now!


----------



## Yin&Yang

add me please i







*nvidia* GPUs


----------



## markag

Please add me.

I am now running an EVGA Superclocked GTX 570.

Before that, I was running 2 8800GTS 512 cards in SLI. I still have one of them that I'm holding on to in case I want to use it for PhysX.


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## Fossil

Wow my info is severly outdated...

EVGA GTX 460 768MB
EVGA 9800GTX+ 512MB


----------



## West6737

sign me up brethren 2 evga Superclocked gtx 460 in sli NVIDIA!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fossil;12162676*
> Wow my info is severly outdated...
> 
> EVGA GTX 460 768MB
> EVGA 9800GTX+ 512MB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breck;12168949*
> sign me up brethren 2 evga Superclocked gtx 460 in sli NVIDIA!


Gotcha you guys are updated!


----------



## DeFiniTi0N

add me too

XFX 9600GT 512MB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeFiniTi0N*


add me too

XFX 9600GT 512MB


Alright added!


----------



## TheSchlaf

2 x EVGA GTX 285 1GB.


----------



## TheSchlaf

Testing new sig.

To the OP, you have an extra [/center] at the end of the signature code in the first post.


----------



## zionic

New nVidia owner here (see pic below).










ASUS GTX460 DirectCU 1GB


----------



## Anth0789

You're added!


----------



## philhalo66

got 8800GT from Voltage_drop http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3bk43/


----------



## zionic

Thank you!


----------



## Buzzin92

GTX 260, GTX 460, 2x 8600GT's, 7950GT, 7600GT









Do these qualify me?









EDIT:

Almost forgot, Geforce 4 Ti4200 AGP (old P4 rig







)


----------



## Brosch91

I have a NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570, manufactured by Sparkle Computer.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


got 8800GT from Voltage_drop http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3bk43/


Updated!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


Thank you!


No problem!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*


GTX 260, GTX 460, 2x 8600GT's, 7950GT, 7600GT









Do these qualify me?









EDIT:

Almost forgot, Geforce 4 Ti4200 AGP (old P4 rig







)


Yes sir that's a lot of cards!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brosch91*


I have a NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570, manufactured by Sparkle Computer.


Added now!


----------



## MarsX2

count me in, have 2 evga gtx 460s in sli


----------



## derickwm

I have 2 Asus Top GTS450's in SLi


----------



## duong01

count me in








i've been Nvidia's fan since the dawn of RivaTNT and CS 1.0 
Since then i've owned 4800 Ti , FX5200 , 7300GT , 9600GT , GTS250 and now GTX480 ( leadtek )
I'm planning on acquire another GTX480 and set up a SB based or Phenom x4 955 for gaming


----------



## X TANKY JAMES X

Reporting in.

Geforce MX 4000

Gainward GTX 570


----------



## Anth0789

Spreadsheet all updated!


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789;12229225*
> Spreadsheet all updated!


All you do is work!


----------



## lucifer666

iv got a Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic Platinum 1GB Overclocked

Count me in!!!


----------



## hfcobra

so what should i do when my new card gets here? just post that i upgraded from an "X" to a new "Y"?


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hfcobra;12230164*
> so what should i do when my new card gets here? just post that i upgraded from an "X" to a new "Y"?


Actually, I think you have to send a printed screenshot registered mail...


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


Actually, I think you have to send a printed screenshot registered mail...


what in the word is that? just a CPU-Z screenshot?


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hfcobra*


what in the word is that? just a CPU-Z screenshot?


I was making a joke.

Presumably, you'd just need to say that you upgraded and they will change it for you.


----------



## hfcobra

alright then, and sorry for not getting it lol. Its a bit difficult to read sarcasm


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hfcobra*


alright then, and sorry for not getting it lol. Its a bit difficult to read sarcasm 


















No problem. I figured the "registered mail" part was obvious enough.


----------



## coldroll

Can you add me Asus Gtx 280


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*









No problem. I figured the "registered mail" part was obvious enough.










thats what made me raise an eyebrow, but i didnt know what that was so i just assumed that you were being serious and i wanted to know what that was lol. Now i know that i didnt know what that was because it doesnt exist and i feel better about myself


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hfcobra;12230298*
> thats what made me raise an eyebrow, but i didnt know what that was so i just assumed that you were being serious and i wanted to know what that was lol. Now i know that i didnt know what that was because it doesnt exist and i feel better about myself


LMAO!


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## Bwaaaa

Add me:
Zotax GTX 480 AMP! Green Led


----------



## mannyfc

2 6800 gt's, 1 Gtx 260, 2 gtx 460's (768mb) ....inthere


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc;12246612*
> 2 6800 gt's, 1 Gtx 260, 2 gtx 460's (768mb) ....inthere


Alright added!


----------



## TheReciever

PLease update me, I traded my evga 470 for a 480, thanks!


----------



## zionic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


PLease update me, I traded my evga 470 for a 480, thanks!


Awesome trade, dude.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zionic*


Awesome trade, dude.










you bet your arse it was, not looking back either


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*









you bet your arse it was, not looking back either










HELL YEAH. caps


----------



## Am*

Please add me to the list.


----------



## CP2

Running the REFERENCE nVidia GTX 460 1 Gb 675 Mhz. Pls add. I need to be loved.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## Durdle Class A

Can someone update my GPU?
I upgraded from a 330M laptop GPU to my Gigabyte GTX 570


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now!


----------



## Haze80

just got me a evga 580 gtx waiting to install the cool backplate with the high flow bracket


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze80;12286135*
> just got me a evga 580 gtx waiting to install the cool backplate with the high flow bracket


Added!


----------



## DeX

Just went from a 4890 to a 275 gtx. loving every moment.


----------



## Speedster159

Update mine

2x XFX GeForce 6200TC
1X XFX FX5500
1x Nvidia FX440 AGP 8X
1x Inno3D GeForce GTS450 1GB
1x XFX 9400GT 1GB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeX;12292405*
> Just went from a 4890 to a 275 gtx. loving every moment.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159;12295614*
> Update mine
> 
> 2x XFX GeForce 6200TC
> 1X XFX FX5500
> 1x Nvidia FX440 AGP 8X
> 1x Inno3D GeForce GTS450 1GB
> 1x XFX 9400GT 1GB


Alright updated!


----------



## just4funuk

Currently installed in main Rig/folding machine
Inno3D GTX480
Gainward GTX460 1GB GS
Gainward GTX460 1GB GS

My old folding cards not in use @ this time
XFX 9800GX2
Inno3D 9800GT 1GB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just4funuk*


Currently installed in main Rig/folding machine
Inno3D GTX480
Gainward GTX460 1GB GS
Gainward GTX460 1GB GS

My old folding cards not in use @ this time
XFX 9800GX2
Inno3D 9800GT 1GB


Are those two GTX 460 in SLI?

You're added!


----------



## Mr OCN

EVGA GTX 480
Galaxy GTX 480

Add me


















rest of rig will be shown when i finish building it


----------



## plumbroke318

MSI GTX570 Twin Frozr IIs SLId


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *plumbroke318*


MSI GTX570 Twin Frozr IIs SLId


Okay up on the list!


----------



## 240shep19

PNY FX 5200 and a EVGA GTX 460SE


----------



## spike6792

Hey, cool if I join up. I've got an EVGA GTX 560Ti.


----------



## neojjjk

I have a EVGA 9800gt 1gb


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## MysticHawk

Galaxy gtx480


----------



## hitrun222

My GTX 295 kicked the bucket, now have a Asus GTX 460 1GB DirectCU


----------



## Acroma

Just got my EVGA GTX 560Ti


----------



## Anth0789

All updated now!


----------



## SilverFire

Could I get my membership updated? I'm no longer running the 8600GT, I've got a Palit 560Ti 2GB now.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverFire*


Could I get my membership updated? I'm no longer running the 8600GT, I've got a Palit 560Ti 2GB now.


Its done!


----------



## GundamWZero

Geez guy... you have been busy!! lol

While you at it, can you add mines? System specs below... All Intel/EVGA, baby!!


----------



## Mr OCN

System specs:

Gigabyte SR2 X58
GTX960 SLI


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr OCN*


System specs:

Gigabyte SR2 X58
GTX960 SLI 






























































buy 2 quad core xeon and quad sli gtx480

it wont hurt your camera


----------



## Durdle Class A

I can't wait for Kepler


----------



## taintedmind

I am already in the list with a single GTX260 1,7gb. But I upgraded myself to GTX460 SLi.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay all updated for today.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Not new but just about forgot PNY GT210 in wifes pc....now folding ever so lite.

Chuck D
Fold on...


----------



## amd-dude

Looking to join team gr33n here is my card

MSI N250gts 1gig overclock edition (stock overclock spec gpu:760mhz shader:1836 mem:1150)

(my overclock gpu:830 shader:1960 mem:1190)


----------



## Anth0789

Okay list updated...


----------



## sheptech

Here's a few additional cards for the list:

I've got a pair of Asus GTX 460 768MB w/factory OC 
(both upped to 1025 core voltage/ 900MHz core clock/ 2001MHz memory clock)

Also running a BFG 9400 GT in a dedicated folder


----------



## Concorde105

Alright, my GTX 460 arrived in the mail today. 768 MB. It makes me very happy, massive upgrade from my old 9600 GSO 512.


----------



## GundamWZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr OCN*


System specs:

Gigabyte SR2 X58
GTX960 SLI 






















































Quote:



Originally Posted by *blooder11181*










buy 2 quad core xeon and quad sli gtx480

it wont hurt your camera










I don't know guy.... looks awfully Photoshopped to me... or mirrored at the most.


----------



## GundamWZero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GundamWZero*


I don't know guy.... looks awfully Photoshopped to me... or mirrored at the most.










Scratch that....

It's photoshopped.


----------



## Anth0789

Final night update!


----------



## MongooseDog

Can you update my graphics card on the list? I now have an EVGA GTX 570.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## ranerX3

add me I have a GIGABYTE GTX580 SLI and a GIGABYTE GTX285 2GB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranerX3*


add me I have a GIGABYTE GTX580 SLI and a GIGABYTE GTX285 2GB










Done!


----------



## JedixJarf

2 GTX 460 Hawks 1GB / Gtx 260 Physx


----------



## stratmaster458

Rocking an overclocked EVGA Nvidia GTX 460 1GB in my PC and an Nvidia 330M 512MB in my Macbook Pro


----------



## Anth0789

Alright updated!


----------



## xd_1771

You'll want to update for me
Both my GTS 250s [BFG and eVGA] are gone
New Gigabyte GTS 450 is in







you could've told me to step up to GTX 460, but not when I bought my 450 for an amazing $65!
eVGA 9600GT incoming
eVGA 8400GS still there
the 7150 integrated still there also but eh not too important
And if fifth cards are allowed... have a PCI FX5200 serving secondary HTPC up in the living room on the 480p Plasma


----------



## Anth0789

All updated for today!


----------



## gerickjohn

Nvidia Palit GTS 250 1GB E-Green.


----------



## ThreeT3n

Geforce 8800gt 512mb


----------



## LiFTed

2 x GIGABYTE NV460-OC's (GTX460's) in SLI (hacked







)
NVIDIA 8800GTX


----------



## Rowey

Add me:
Asus GTX 460 DirectCU TOP 1GB, XFX 8800GT Alpha dog edition 512MB and a Palit GTS250 1GB


----------



## GundamWZero

Well.... Just went from 2 465s in SLi to a Tri-SLi GTX 465 configuration....

With all this light-speed upgrading, I think I better re-format my OS and do another clean install....


----------



## Anth0789

Updated the spread sheet.


----------



## papersleeves

Add me too !

2x MSI N480GTX 1536mb in SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papersleeves;12449189*
> Add me too !
> 
> 2x MSI N480GTX 1536mb in SLI


Up on the list!


----------



## Confessed

MSI GTX 470 for me.


----------



## Matte98

Hi there, just noticed i had a:
Gainward 9600GT 1024MB Golden Sample









ill be happy if you changed it to the card i wrote








The difference is
Gaindward 9600GT 1024MB has 1 hdmi port
 







Gainward 9600GT 1024MB Golden Sample has 2 hdmi ports


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now!


----------



## linkin93

XFX GTX 460 1GB









And yes, it is legit:


----------



## Anth0789

Your the only one that has one on OCN nice.


----------



## linkin93

I feel special, because it was the last one in stock from where I bought it, and then the item was removed from the site entirely


----------



## Matte98

In my 2nd comp there is a 
Gainward GeForce4 MX440 64MB


----------



## azcrazy

up date mine to an evga gtx 480, please


----------



## xd_1771

XFX Fermi card? woah


----------



## ranerX3

xfx make NV cards ????





































I tought they only make AMD card since the HD5XXX...









this card is legit!!!


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated for today!


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ranerX3*


xfx make NV cards ????





































I tought they only make AMD card since the HD5XXX...









this card is legit!!!

























only available overseas. not in us


----------



## blooder11181

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c85cc/
vcore 1.15v


----------



## Martin7R

I got GIGABYTE GTX 460 SE 1GB 730MHz
Thank you for adding me


----------



## Anth0789

Okay all updated now.


----------



## theamdman

Can i get in this i have a MSI Geforce GT210.
Thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theamdman*


Can i get in this i have a MSI Geforce GT210.
Thanks


Sure you're on now!


----------



## LiFTed

In the table, my cards are wrong lol

I have 2 x GIGABYTE NV460-OC's (GTX460's 1GB) and an NVIDIA 8800GTX 768MB (XFX). It'd be great if this was fixed









It seems the person/entry BELOW my name got my cards...


----------



## jjsoviet

Yep, my card is now owned by the person below me lol.









Please update mine to an MSI Twin Frozr II 560 Ti as well. Thanks!


----------



## Buzzin92

The spreadsheets wrong







Im listed as having an 8800gts when ive never had one







mines the one with the EVGA gtx 460







(The one below where my names at)


----------



## Anth0789

Yes I know the spreadsheet is all messed up and how the hell am i going to do this... Going to take me years just to re range it.


----------



## Anth0789

Took me hours just to fix it...


----------



## pLuhhmm

Add me! Gigabyte GTS 450 1GB!


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789;12511418*
> Took me hours just to fix it...


Nice work man!

Now put me on there! GTX 570!


----------



## Anth0789

Done all updated!


----------



## Imglidinhere

I've got my GTX 460M in my laptop and I've just received my GTX 470 for my desktop today. ^^ If you could update it please. kthxbai.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere;12557551*
> I've got my GTX 460M in my laptop and I've just received my GTX 470 for my desktop today. ^^ If you could update it please. kthxbai.


All updated!


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

8600gt overclock a tiny bit


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

You can add two EVGA 8800Ultras in SLI to my entry.


----------



## yang88she




----------



## Anth0789

Alright its updated!


----------



## yang88she

Thanks! yang


----------



## hfcobra

my GTX 580 came in the mail a little while ago! I dont have a GTX 480 any more.


----------



## Hodgy1971

Tri Sli GTX 480's


----------



## yang88she

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hodgy1971*


Tri Sli GTX 480's


pics of your 2xHX1000's please =D


----------



## harishgayatri

Add me to list

I have a Zotac GT 430 1GB DDR3 128bit card


----------



## mdocod

Sparkle GTX460-768MB here!


----------



## Aknolidge

MSI Twin frozr gtx 560, another one on it's way for 2 way sli =)


----------



## Anth0789

Okay all updated for now.


----------



## Allectis

PNY GTS 450 SLI OC'd
XFX GT 220 for PhysX


----------



## KAPP_56

I Have two PNY XLR8 GTX 465's in SLI and a BFG 9800 GTX in another machine!
I'm gonna flash the BIOS on the 465's to make them 470's cuz i lucked out and got the black PCB with all 10 RAM chips installed instead of just 8


----------



## Anth0789

Alright its updated!


----------



## thepunisher892

I'd love to join!

MSI TwinFrozr II GTX560Ti SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepunisher892;12613238*
> I'd love to join!
> 
> MSI TwinFrozr II GTX560Ti SLI


Okay added now!


----------



## nevermiind

Watercooled with a Heatkiller block.
Stock clocks at the moment.

EDIT: Just upgraded from a 5770 = ]


----------



## NitrousX

Another 580 owner here.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated for today!


----------



## vesley

Update got an Gigabyte 8800gts 512mb (g92) into the collection.

Along with the rest that is there.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vesley;12645369*
> Update got an Gigabyte 8800gts 512mb (g92) into the collection.
> 
> Along with the rest that is there.


Okay you're updated!


----------



## Bastyn99

Guess Id better update my membership



















GPU-z validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/b9zw/

Dont have my old GTX 460 anymore, just this one now.


----------



## Eagle1337

I have a Evga 570 HD and an XFX 8600gt


----------



## jhaze84

I'd like to join the green machine!

I've been buying NVIDIA cards for almost 10 years, starting with a Gainward GeForce 2 Ti 450 64 MB back in 2002. After a brief experimentation with ATI, I am back on NVIDIA's side!










EVGA GeForce GTX 580


----------



## Anth0789

Alright updated now!


----------



## sumonpathak

well i own an XFX 9400 GT 1GB ddr2.....madly overclocked through bios...
will that count?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak;12652414*
> well i own an XFX 9400 GT 1GB ddr2.....madly overclocked through bios...
> will that count?


Its a Nvidia card of coarse it counts.


----------



## yang88she

finally got my cards in...too bad I won't get my psu in until tomorrow =(


----------



## wmollock

Just got my Asus gtx 570 direct CUII a couple days ago.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## blooder11181

for yang88she


----------



## Anth0789

All updated now!

Now off to work!


----------



## Norlig

I got a Zotac Geforce GTX 580


----------



## mwl5apv

evga geforce gtx460 SE

add me to the list! :-D


----------



## Anth0789

Late night update...


----------



## THC Butterz

Nvidia all the way... count me in


----------



## NathanEvans

ASUS ENGTX 480 Add me to the list please


----------



## Anth0789

Done its updated!


----------



## NXCK

2x Nvidia 8600GT 512MB DDR2 SLi (Overclocked)


----------



## tat2monsta

update me please. i now have a Palit GTX 580. the 280's are gone


----------



## Blue Destroyer

add me. just got my pny 570. killer card.


----------



## superj1977

Hey,
can i get an add please.

Asus GTX480/LEADTEK 8800GTX Physx.


----------



## iGustopher

GTX 260.
Like. A. Boss.


----------



## Anth0789

List is all updated as of now.


----------



## iGustopher

Anth, actually I have a 1.8 GB 260.


----------



## Sp1nalT4p

I'll join! GTX 470 from a GTX 260.


----------



## CtrlAltElite

Add me please. MSI 560 twin Frozr


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CtrlAltElite*


Add me please. MSI 560 twin Frozr


Done added!


----------



## Mugabuga

I've got a Twin Frozr GTX 560.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*


I've got a Twin Frozr GTX 560.


Up on the list!


----------



## terence52

Hi bro, can you update me?
Currently on a Palit Gtx570 Sonic


----------



## Eros

Asus gtx 570


----------



## Qu1ckset

2way sli Evga 580 Sc , Evga 580 Black ops soon to have ek blocks


----------



## sstnt

3 x EVGA GTX 470s in Tri-Sli


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated!


----------



## ggoodd

i got a OCed GTX 460 850/1700/2050


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## slakjak

slakjak - EVGA GTX460 SE 768MB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slakjak;12747842*
> slakjak - EVGA GTX460 SE 768MB


Okay up on the list now.


----------



## NingZhou

I have an Nvidia EVGA Geforce 9800GTX+ video card. Runs like a beast, plays Crysis on 1280 X 720 on everything max with no Anti Aliasing at around 30FPS.

-NingZhou.


----------



## spyros07

gainward gtx 470 golden sample is here!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added!


----------



## Wisenos

Palit GTX 460 Sonic platinum 1gb


----------



## gboeds

MSI N480GTX Twin Frozr II has made my e-life more enjoyable!


----------



## Anth0789

Thread up to date!


----------



## eskamobob1

ENGTX 470 (had them in tri SLI a wile ago) and a gt 210


----------



## blooder11181

sorry but its funny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_npkWGwYJpU[/ame]


----------



## nevermiind

I just bought a new one today. Didn't install it yet though. EVGA GTX470 1280MB Superclocked version. Figured I'd throw this out there for an update. It's still going to have the heatkiller block on it. No SLI.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nevermiind;12769507*
> I just bought a new one today. Didn't install it yet though. EVGA GTX470 1280MB Superclocked version. Figured I'd throw this out there for an update. It's still going to have the heatkiller block on it. No SLI.


Done!


----------



## nevermiind

Sweet. Thanks. = ]


----------



## Genjimaru

I would like to Join. 2x 570s in SLI.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gqw3s/

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/03/17/ez9.png


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genjimaru;12770649*
> I would like to Join. 2x 570s in SLI.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/gqw3s/
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/03/17/ez9.png


You're up now.


----------



## jessec760

I gotta change of cards. PNY GTX 460.


----------



## Dkaf

Add me to the list because I just installed a Gigabyte GTX560Ti and it tears through EVERYTHING!


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

meh pair of babies..









GTX 470 SC ..









gotta luv em..


----------



## Silentsoul_600

Card Update: Evga Gtx 460 @ 850/1700, Thanks


----------



## Genjimaru

Woot ty.

Sorry for the slow reply. My intarwebs was out for atleast 6 hours last night.

+Rep


----------



## Anth0789

SS all updated!


----------



## Pendulum

I'd like in.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silentsoul_600;12777456*
> Card Update: Evga Gtx 460 @ 850/1700, Thanks


Is that the 768MB or 1GB?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade;12774231*
> meh pair of babies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 470 SC ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta luv em..


So two EVGA's GTX 470 SC in SLI right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12780399*
> I'd like in.


Same question is that the 768MB or 1GB?


----------



## solar0987

asus gtx 470
xfx 9800 gt


----------



## Dark Volker

I'm listed as owning 2x BFG 7600GT SLI. That was a long time ago....

I currently own an MSI N460GTX Twin Frozr II SOC (768MB)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8695y/


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## SirWaWa

2x EVGA GTX 580SC


----------



## LivingChampion

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/2rhe4/
Add me to the list!


----------



## Anth0789

^ Both added!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Forgot to stop in here when I got my new cards. 2x EVGA GTX 580's in SLi!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;12809073*
> Forgot to stop in here when I got my new cards. 2x EVGA GTX 580's in SLi!!!


So I remove the 3 x GTX 260's?

You got to say which you cards you still have left.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


So I remove the 3 x GTX 260's?

You got to say which you cards you still have left.


I've still got them all, but I'm currently running the 2x GTX 580's.


----------



## superj1977

Added last week but heres my picy now of my Asus gtx 480 in my rig.

Well impressed with this card,850/2060 stable with stock volts.

Just gota wait for cash for 2nd one


----------



## amartin1718

Green Machine Win!

Sign me up!

EVGA GTX 560 Ti


----------



## Anth0789

Okay all updated!


----------



## TheSchlaf

Traded my SLI GTX 285s for a GTX 580.


----------



## blooder11181

please remove the gainward gtx460
bad (voltage) overclock its now rma


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSchlaf;12816493*
> Traded my SLI GTX 285s for a GTX 580.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181;12816544*
> please remove the gainward gtx460
> bad (voltage) overclock its now rma


Okay done!


----------



## d3viliz3d

I got an EVGA GTX580 Superclocked, please add me!
It's so good, very silent, even though temps could be better...


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now!


----------



## Billy_5110

Just received my new MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 1GB OC and i use my 9800gtx+ for physx now.

Really happy with this.

Also, if you can help me with kinda physx problem: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/974245-my-physx-card-doesnt-work.html


----------



## TheSchlaf

Picked up another 580. SLI for me. Both are EVGA cards.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay done updated!


----------



## Shovah

Can you update me to a eVGA 250GTS 1GB!!! Thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shovah;12894290*
> Can you update me to a eVGA 250GTS 1GB!!! Thanks


Done!


----------



## OutlawII

Updated my Evga 285's in sli too Evga gtx 570's in sli! I gotta say these are the nicest coolest running cards ive ever owned!


----------



## CRAZYCAP

i have my MSI GTX 570 and love it. Currently overclocked to 800:core 1600:shader 2000:memory. Awesome.


----------



## Anth0789

Final update for today!


----------



## cptjharkness

Updated my Rig, Now running Asus GTX480


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## taintedmind

Mighty fine cards we have here. *nods*


----------



## blooder11181

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *isuehua88;12895621*
> I want to buy such high-end phone, but I do not believe this site, please help me find it does not fool mehttp://www.dhgate.com


wrong section

*http://www.overclock.net/mobile-phones-smartphones-pocket-pcs/

*


----------



## SausageDawg

Does a card in Physx count?








If so, in.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SausageDawg;12918908*
> Does a card in Physx count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so, in.


Yes any Nvidia card.


----------



## SausageDawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789;12918941*
> Yes any Nvidia card.


Awesome!









In ^_^


----------



## toxaris71

Can I also join,

MSI Geforce GTX 275 Twin Frozer OC

thx


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## Gromet

Sparkle Calibre x580

AMAZING Card, Loving it so far...


----------



## Section-9

Picked up some new EVGA cards 2 weeks ago, they are in the sig. Pics in profile.

Add me please


----------



## Capwn

Add two EVGA GTX 570s, and two BFG GTX 260s to my ever growing list..

thx


----------



## DevilGear44

Msi gtx 480


----------



## Anth0789

List updated now!


----------



## Famousoverdose

Pny gtx 470


----------



## Forsaken_id

Add a PNY GTX570 for me.

I just got it back from RMA and it works beautifully. The first one would turn off when games got intensive right out of the box.


----------



## Shredicus

Update me to a 580 whenever possible : )~


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## Starbomba

Count me in









1x XFX 9400 GT and 2x MSI N450GTS Single Slot


----------



## Anth0789

Alright you're added!


----------



## Cyrious

I accidentally blew up my zogis 8600GT, and got it replaced with a PNY Verto 8600GT OC. Maybe this one will remain folding stable.

and i blew up the old card by going for broke on the overclock (was around 850/1900+/irrelevant memory clock/ was going solely for a core/shader run) and not realizing that i really didnt have that good of airflow passing through the case. 119C before the chokes failed (and by failed i mean overheated, sparked, and finally burned). hehe, guess there is a first time for everyone when it comes to killing hardware.


----------



## pangolinman

nVidia GTS 250 still chugging on like a champ


----------



## Anth0789

Okay you're added now.


----------



## Flying Donkey

add me? i got a GTX 570


----------



## born2bwild

Joining from the red side with two GTX 570s


----------



## Toonshorty

eVGA GTX 460 768MB

Drivers are SOO much better than the AMD crap that I had to use with my HD 5770.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## RomeSC

Galaxy GTX 570


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RomeSC*


Galaxy GTX 570


Alright added!


----------



## 222Panther222

Msi gtx 560 ti twinfrozr II


----------



## iinsom

Currently running 2xPALiT 460GTX Platinums







Will be upgrading when BF3 hits


----------



## Kyouran66

EVGA GTX 460 (768MB)

Here's to hoping for a 580 soon


----------



## Anth0789

Final update for today!


----------



## DimmyK

Please update me: GTX 460 SLI changed to Asus GTX 580 Direct CU II.


----------



## Bradford1040

I want to join, as per my sig and system info you can see I have two evga gtx460's 1gb in sli running 968/[email protected] for 48 hours waiting for a week before I update my sig/info

so Please sign me in thanks, and hello to all


----------



## Anth0789

Done all updated now!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

You can add a 3rd EVGA GTX580 to my list!!


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


You can add a 3rd EVGA GTX580 to my list!!


jerk lol, I want two and you are over here brag'in about your third!!! I hope you know the jerk thing was a joke


----------



## Durdle Class A

Green user now has a new green avatar XD


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


jerk lol, I want two and you are over here brag'in about your third!!! I hope you know the jerk thing was a joke


Haha, I'm a happy guy! And yes, I was pretty sure you were joking.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Haha, I'm a happy guy! And yes, I was pretty sure you were joking.










you just never know how people are going to take things, for all I know you could of just had a fight with the old lady







and she called you a jerk. I just was making shur you knew is all


----------



## Bradford1040

ok bios question which editor do yo guys like better nibitor or fermi? and I still want to add that I am really loving the Extreme-g drivers my games are all maxed without any tearing or arties (well all except arma lol)


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


ok bios question which editor do yo guys like better nibitor or fermi? and I still want to add that I am really loving the Extreme-g drivers my games are all maxed without any tearing or arties (well all except arma lol)


I can't comment on BIOS stuff because I don't normally mod mine. I will agree that XG drivers have been good to me. Currently running the 270.51's.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


I can't comment on BIOS stuff because I don't normally mod mine. I will agree that XG drivers have been good to me. Currently running the 270.51's.


me to and my score shot upon every bench and all I can say is WOOOOW in games my 3dmark11 score now with there drivers P7092 3DMarks


----------



## Nova.

EVGA GTX 570 SC here







.


----------



## Anth0789

Spreadsheet updated!


----------



## _REAPER_

Please add me..


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## donrapello

Add me to that list!










Point Of View Gtx 570.


----------



## fatherTime27

EVGA 560Ti and EVGA GTX260 C216 here


----------



## Anth0789

Done you guys are added.


----------



## PrimeBurn

Add me please.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn;13065585*
> Add me please.


You're up!


----------



## johnadams

proud supporter of nvidia since 2003! never even owned ati and never will!

fx 5200
fx 5950 ultra
agp 6800 128mb
pci-e 6800gt sli
pci-e 7800 gs
7950 gx2
8800gt
9800gt sli
9800gtx
gtx 280
gtx 460

i've owned MANY nvidia cards for quite a few different systems over the years


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnadams;13067723*
> proud supporter of nvidia since 2003! never even owned ati and never will!
> 
> fx 5200
> fx 5950 ultra
> pci 6800 128mb
> pci-e 6800gt sli
> pci 7800 gs
> 7950 gx2
> 8800gt
> 9800gt sli
> 9800gtx
> gtx 280
> gtx 460
> 
> i've owned MANY nvidia cards for quite a few different systems over the years


So I add all those cards?


----------



## Baking Soda

Add me please.


----------



## Mr.Cigar

Another GTX480 SC


----------



## Anth0789

Thread updated!


----------



## mcrbradbury

been on a GTX285 for a while, and i just got a GTX580. long live nVidia!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

EVGA 460GTX SSC for now. getting an AMD SLI board and going to SLI them or jump to a better card and sli it...dont know yet lol...


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*


EVGA 460GTX SSC for now. getting an AMD SLI board and going to SLI them or jump to a better card and sli it...dont know yet lol...


you can sli on the board you have now just download the sli hack and it should work fine


----------



## p4p3r

Gigabyte GTX 460's in SLi ftw !
1 GB
820 core and 940 memory


----------



## Moonzi

EVGA GTX 570 HD
800/1600/2000 Stock (.987)


----------



## cromedome|69

Can I join?









I have an ASUS ENGTX480. I am going to add another soon... or just get 2x GTX570's...


----------



## justarealguy

I no longer own a GTX260 C216 or the Quadro 135m.

I went to the dark side







.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


I no longer own a GTX260 C216 or the Quadro 135m.

I went to the dark side







.


You still have the 8600Gt or 7600GT?

SS updated for now!


----------



## coolhandluke41

EVGA GTX570(972/1944/2099) Vanilla 1.1v,love it


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789;13090333*
> You still have the 8600Gt or 7600GT?
> 
> SS updated for now!


Yes. I own those.


----------



## FinalFrontier

EVGA GTX 570 (850/1700/2000) @ 1.05V. I'll join.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


EVGA GTX570(972/1944/2099) Vanilla 1.1v,love it



Quote:



Originally Posted by *justarealguy*


Yes. I own those.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *FinalFrontier*


EVGA GTX 570 (850/1700/2000) @ 1.05V. I'll join.


Okay updated!


----------



## kody7839

I run a EVGA 570SC and GT9800GT SC in my rig, and I put a GTS250 in my girlfriends box (looking to bump her to a 400 series or perhaps 560 soon).

So yeah...all green here and loving it.


----------



## Villosa

I need to update mine. EVGA GTX 580 015-P3-1580-AR (969/1938/2150), no more secondary.

Thanks!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*


you can sli on the board you have now just download the sli hack and it should work fine


I have heard of SLI hack, Pretty sure im not going to want to mess with a 3rd party driver or what ever it is, ill lookinto it more befor i buy the mobo,psu and second card.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay list updated for now.


----------



## mxthunder

is there a limit to how many cards we can be listed to have? i am already on the list for my 580, but I also have
Geforce 2 mx200
Geforce 3 Ti500
Geforce 4 mx440
geforce 4 mx440
geforce 4ti4400
geforce 4ti4600
geforce fx5700le
6800GT
6800XT
8800GTS 512
9800GTX
9800GTX+
GTX260 c216
GTX275
GTX280
GTX460
GTX480


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder;13098818*
> is there a limit to how many cards we can be listed to have? i am already on the list for my 580, but I also have
> Geforce 2 mx200
> Geforce 3 Ti500
> Geforce 4 mx440
> geforce 4 mx440
> geforce 4ti4400
> geforce 4ti4600
> geforce fx5700le
> 6800GT
> 6800XT
> 8800GTS 512
> 9800GTX
> 9800GTX+
> GTX260 c216
> GTX275
> GTX280
> GTX460
> GTX480


looks like an upgrade soon..







nice


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


is there a limit to how many cards we can be listed to have? i am already on the list for my 580, but I also have
Geforce 2 mx200
Geforce 3 Ti500
Geforce 4 mx440
geforce 4 mx440
geforce 4ti4400
geforce 4ti4600
geforce fx5700le
6800GT
6800XT
8800GTS 512
9800GTX
9800GTX+
GTX260 c216
GTX275
GTX280
GTX460
GTX480



Fixed you're updated!


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;13093429*
> I have heard of SLI hack, Pretty sure im not going to want to mess with a 3rd party driver or what ever it is, ill lookinto it more befor i buy the mobo,psu and second card.


It is not hard to use nor do you need to run the mod drivers anymore I don't think that part you need to look in to the best forum for asking would be the cross-hair IV formula (not extreme) a lot of people using that board are using the hack/patch sorry for all those that get afended by the term hack


----------



## The Dutchman

Count me in too!
GTX 460 1GB OC
920/1840/2320 @ 1.087v and rising


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## hubwub

Count me in again!


----------



## frizo

After using AMD for a little while and getting tired of fighting driver after driver issue I determined it was time to come home.



MSI N580GTX Lightning in SLI.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## Erick Silver

Upgraded to a Asus ENGTS450 DirectCU from a GT240


----------



## eG x LoGiKzZ

ok i have a Zotac GTX 260 896mb.


----------



## Aick

got a new card!!!!!!!!! GTX560 Ti <333333333


----------



## Anarqi

2x GTX 570, names I've given them are, Tyrone and Bart.


----------



## Anth0789

All updated now!


----------



## wot

Sign me up pls!


----------



## jach11

Hey im already on the list. I now have:
2 EVGA GTX 260's SLI
&
1 EVGA 8800 GTS 640MB

I dont have my 9600 GSO anymore!


----------



## Anth0789

Alright list updated now!


----------



## 1337gpuz

GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II

Add plox


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1337gpuz*


GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II

Add plox










Okay up!


----------



## Erick Silver

Heads up Green Crew. Nvidia did a driver update on April 18th. I had to install the new drivers for my GTS450 today. Of you have not gotten it yet you may wanna check into it.


----------



## r3vo1ution1991

Got meself a GTX 570







...I love it!!!


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789;13103299*
> Fixed you're updated!


Whoohoo! Im the only person in with a card in the last column!


----------



## Anth0789

Done all updated now.


----------



## KShirza1

get me on this train if im not already

gave away a 5850 a 10 months ago to go green again!! been in love again since my 2 275's before that!!!


----------



## csm725

EVGA 560 Ti SC
Soon: MSI GTX 560 TF3


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eG x LoGiKzZ;13160013*
> ok i have a Zotac GTX 260 896mb.


troll alert.


----------



## madalin

Count me in please !! Asus GTX480 .


----------



## Anth0789

Done all updated!


----------



## tamas

A hardy EVGA 275 gtx here! It's been rocksolid for the past year and a half


----------



## InvalidUserID

Currently with a lone 480 but have twin 480 Lightnings due this week.

Still trying to justify these pricey beauties but regardless, I'm green.


----------



## h4x0r

I wanna be part of the gr33n machine, too! I am running an eVGA 1GB GTS 250
Is there such a thing as the b|u3 machine (intel)?
PLZ add me!


----------



## BentoKing

Update my info.

Gigabyte GTX 480 SOC.


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated now....


----------



## HaVoK C89

I'm in all day!!!

MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr II


----------



## PriestOfSin

Lemmie in! I'm a major Nvidiot!

LAN PC is using a Zotac GTX470 AMP!, main PC is using MSI 460GTX HAWK SLI.


----------



## megaspeed2

nvidia 9800GTX FTW!, that baby can still run any game out there with max settings (except AA for some games)


----------



## Anth0789

You guys are all up!


----------



## glh00goh

Count me in,Asus gtx 570.Nvidia FTW


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glh00goh;13263863*
> Count me in,Asus gtx 570.Nvidia FTW


You're are now added!


----------



## Bradford1040

I would like my lan system added to my name on the list please when you can no rush it is (3) XFX GTX260 216core in SLI on a XFX790I board if anyone was wondering

I just noticed that was not on my membership listing also have on top of those two (2) EVGA 9500gt's in sli on work pc at home if that wants to get added to.

LOL I have three others but they are the kids they can do there own, I have had many computers since the dawn of them and really love Nvidia over ATI any day of the week, I have never tried there newer cards after the 48** block but as I have been reading up on them all the time, it still seems as if Nvidia is king of reliable drivers and hardware IN GENERAL (please no fanboy wars) I know this is a nvidia thread and they will be out matched but just in case one of you guys that have both are in the mood to war, I am Not! I just have had better luck with my builds with nvidia at the helm


----------



## PcKiller

I have a Galaxy GTX 580 add me plz.


----------



## Dubby

Add me pls


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated now!


----------



## H3XUS

Count me in! Let's goo Nvidia!!

2x MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II In SLI


----------



## intelfan

I got:
EVGA 512MB 9800GT Akimbo
Asus 384MB 9600GSO

The 8600GT is long gone.

Thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3XUS*


Count me in! Let's goo Nvidia!!

2x MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II In SLI


Okay you're up!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


I got:
EVGA 512MB 9800GT Akimbo
Asus 384MB 9600GSO

The 8600GT is long gone.

Thanks.



Okay you're updated!


----------



## Boi 1da

Count me in! I have had my MSI gtx560 for almost 2 months now and I am extremely happy with it.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boi 1da*


Count me in! I have had my MSI gtx560 for almost 2 months now and I am extremely happy with it.


Alright you're on!


----------



## marduke83

Need to update mine, 2x MSi n460GTX hawks in SLi.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marduke83*


Need to update mine, 2x MSi n460GTX hawks in SLi.










Done!!!


----------



## Troku

I don't know if this has been aswered before or not, but I need to know if anyone knows what a good replacement fan for my gpu. I'm on a tight budget and can not afford a new card at this time. My stock fan is noisier then hell and needs to be replaced. I just want to replace the fan nothing else. Here's a link for my card.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127333

Thanks.


----------



## Forsaken_id

Got my EVGA GTX580 in a couple days ago:


----------



## 5outh

MSi GTX 560 Ti Hawk!


----------



## delavan

Please add me up!!!
I got my MSI 560Ti TF II OCed cards 3 weeks ago and they're great!








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

And inside my rig...note the back air duct...it's blowing fresh air onto the cards.








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

3Dmarks11








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Vantage w/physX








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## adridu59

GTX 480 is definitely green machine


----------



## Aick

can ya update mine to an Asus GTX560ti?


----------



## MIKEVALL

Im in! I own three!
I own two XFX GTS-250,s 512MB they are still real good cards , they perform well alone or in sli!

I also own a EVGA GTX-580 Really lovin this card! Plan to sli in the future.


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## bstover17

MSI Twin Frozr II 560ti checking in!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bstover17;13346436*
> MSI Twin Frozr II 560ti checking in!


You are on now!


----------



## p3gaz_001

green machine!


----------



## Bradford1040

I am in love!!!

I want it well two or three of them to be exact lol, I think if I had 3 of these I would be done for a few years, I wonder if they are going to sell hydro series for this one as well? I don't know if I can justify 2100usd for 3 graphic cads with the wife, well I guess that settles it I will just have to save up for the divorce lawyer, ***** got to go lol


----------



## MediaRocker

Got a:
nVidia GeForce 6800
eVGA e-GeForce 8800GTS SSC Edition
and
nVidia GeForce GTX580










I am Gr33n machine!


----------



## p3gaz_001

i've got a 7600GT on the shelf and two 580's running in the case!

GREEEN power!


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## TheTopMostDog

5700LE - Oh wow, that brings back memories:








..I swear mine only had one VGA, though? -shrug- Cbf digging it out to confirm.

XFX 9600GT Alpha Dog - I'll never regret this buy. I even hunted around for a month to get this specific model:









MSI GTX570 - Picking it up in 3 hours.. CANNOT WAIT!:


----------



## Grief

Here is the post I had for the 500 series owner club, but it is applicable here as well:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;13396037*
> I'd like to join the club, EVGA 560 Ti stock @ 850/1700/2000, OC'd to 1000/2000/2200.
> 
> I'm gonna do some further tweaking and see if I can get the voltage slightly lower and stay stable at those values. EDIT: Trimmed my voltage to 1.015v, I'm happy with that I don't think I'm stable at 1v but I will continue trying to trim that down as much as possible. I have hit a wall at 1GHz on the core clock though, it just won't go up higher then that, I will tweak it up a little bit though.
> 
> GPU-Z Validation


----------



## Ascii Aficionado




----------



## Hatsen

Is it possible I can be updated from a GTX 295, to 2x GTX 580 1536 MB SLi?


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hatsen*


Is it possible I can be updated from a GTX 295, to 2x GTX 580 1536 MB SLi?


Only if 2 conditions are met.

1. Your Power Supply has enough wattage and amperage to support 2 cards in SLI - This is most important considering the 580 sucks alot of power. You may even need to supplement the PCI bus power.

2. Your motherboard has 2 PCI-e slots. I prefer there to be 2 x16 slots but many dumb it down to 2 x8 slots using the first x16's bandwidth.


----------



## Grief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MediaRocker*


Only if 2 conditions are met.

1. Your Power Supply has enough wattage and amperage to support 2 cards in SLI - This is most important considering the 580 sucks alot of power. You may even need to supplement the PCI bus power.

2. Your motherboard has 2 PCI-e slots. I prefer there to be 2 x16 slots but many dumb it down to 2 x8 slots using the first x16's bandwidth.


lol...I think he means for the list in the club

Also, there is no bottleneck @x8


----------



## MediaRocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;13405530*
> lol...I think he means for the list in the club
> 
> Also, there is no bottleneck @x8


LOL I guess I read it wrong. My bad!









As for the bottleneck, Awesome. I did not know that.


----------



## HometownHero

EVGA GTX470 here!


----------



## Motive

Asus dcii 580.


----------



## MongooseDog

I did a Step Up to an EVGA GTX 580.


----------



## Erick Silver

ATTENTION GREEN MACHINE MEMBERS!!

We the Folders of OCN require your help!! The Chimp Challenge is in full effect right now. We are Folding our hearts out to bring the Jaded Monkey back the OCN Forum. We need your help! While we are putting up BIG numbers we are still being beat by a team with 10% of our folding power due to the method of scoring. PLEASE help us into 1st place.
Heres the thread with all the info. Any questions please feel free to ask in the following thread link! Thanks you for your help and support!

2011 Chimp Challenge Thread


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Aniket

I gave my hd5770 to my friend and recieved a msi gtx260 oc edition 896mb,(55nm,216spu,655mhz core clock)
add me to this group


----------



## MediaRocker

Welcome to the Gr33n side.


----------



## Narzon

Got a 560 here


----------



## blooder11181

add xfx geforce 8600 gts standard 256mb ddr3 pci-express


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## ViSioNx

asus engts 450 top here and folding on da fermi!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViSioNx;13464957*
> asus engts 450 top here and folding on da fermi!!!


Alright you're added!


----------



## ViSioNx

thanks!


----------



## TrueOptic

Just got an EVGA 570, add me please!


----------



## Scrappy

GIGABYTE GV-N570OC-13I GeForce GTX 570
Sadly i'm using a 560Ti that I uhm, borrowed from best buy until that card gets RMAd, stupid DOA


----------



## Anth0789

List updated for today!


----------



## Sycksyde

Asus Direct CU II GTX570


----------



## allikat

Update for me, I have now got SLI set up on a pair of Palit GTX460-768s for surround


----------



## csm725

9600GT and soon to be GTX 560 TF3 950MHz


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## staryoshi

My entry is outdated... I have gone through probably 15-20 graphics cards since it was last updated









Current Spec:
Sparkle GTX560 Ti + EVGA GT430

GF's build has an EVGA GTS450 SC


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Okay updated!


Thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;13570098*
> My entry is outdated... I have gone through probably 15-20 graphics cards since it was last updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current Spec:
> Sparkle GTX560 Ti + EVGA GT430
> 
> GF's build has an EVGA GTS450 SC


You're updated!!!


----------



## Raunts

I have a Club3D nVidia GeForce GTX470 1280MB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raunts;13577411*
> I have a Club3D nVidia GeForce GTX470 1280MB


Up on the list!


----------



## GIPrice

sli evga 570s

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/36em2/


----------



## Silent8Strike

I thought I should get my cards updated, its been a while since I had the 9800GX2. I'm running 2 EVGA GTX 570s now.


----------



## Anth0789

Alright its updated!


----------



## rdasch3

Updated video cards:

MSI GTX 580 lightning sli

once I get my ax1200 watt replacement since it blew out.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## flamin9_t00l

My main gaming rig has 1536MB MSI Twin Frozr II GTX 580.

2nd rig has 1GB GTX 280 + 512MB GTS 250 for PhysX.


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Double post


----------



## Anth0789

^ added!


----------



## Faraz

Add me, please.









Upgrading from a 6870.


----------



## blueblazer96

Updated to a 470 from the ole 9800gtx+, only cost me $100 bucks


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated for today!!!


----------



## rivaldog

Please add me to the list and let me know when I have permission to put the tag in my Signature please =)

I am currently an owner of the XFX GeForce 9500 GT =)


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## TheReciever

Please re-edit my current standings









I currently now have the EVGA 460 2WIN and 2x 9800GX2's


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever;13639960*
> Please re-edit my current standings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently now have the EVGA 460 2WIN and 2x 9800GX2's


Okay updated!


----------



## DimmyK

Please update me: MSI GTX 580 Lighting SLI. Thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DimmyK*


Please update me: MSI GTX 580 Lighting SLI. Thanks.


Okay done updated!


----------



## YannieBoy

Can I be added?









Just sold my laptop and grabbed a netbook till I build. Rocking a Asus EEE PC 1015 with Nvidia ION Graphics.


----------



## Wabbit16

Another nVidia boy here! I am running an EVGA GTX570HD, and I have an old 6600GT in my other box, and to top it off, I have an 8700M GT in my laptop. I feel like such a fanboy


----------



## stn0092

Update me: ASUS ENGTX570 DirectCuII


----------



## Zavesa

ASUS ENGTX570 DirectCuII

I too have just bought this one. Waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay done all updated!


----------



## Crouch

Add me : EVGA GTX 460 1GB SC Edition
Thank You !


----------



## sfdxsm

I just updated to:

MSI GTX 560Ti Twin Frozr II

Thanks!


----------



## Crouch

Thnx for adding me


----------



## Cyrious

I got new nvidia cards!









XFX 9600GSO and XFX 8500GT


----------



## xion

Add me?!









MSI GTX 570's sli'd.


----------



## ehume

Well, I do have:

1 Gigabyte GeForce 9800 GT 1GB, and
1 XFX GeForce 9500 GT 1GB low profile

I'd like to join up with my high-powered graphic terrors.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay all updated!


----------



## dajposkakac

hey guys!
Ive got a gtx460 (looking to buy another one for sli), gt240, blown 9500gt and i believe broken 8600gs or maybe 8300gs, i really dont remember, it broke over three years ago ;D

Add me Please


----------



## Neitzluber

PNY 9400GT... the fan melted in Alaska, so I went ATI ever since.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neitzluber*


PNY 9400GT... the fan melted in Alaska, so I went ATI ever since.










You must of thought you were posting on the Red Tide thread.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

You can update my 1.5GB GTX580 Tri-SLi with 3GB GTX580 SLi until my 3rd card arrives. Thanks!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;13734075*
> You can update my 1.5GB GTX580 Tri-SLi with 3GB GTX580 SLi until my 3rd card arrives. Thanks!


Alright updated!


----------



## Arizonian

Add me to the list. Profile pic shows my card in all her glory. Nvidia EVGA GTX 580 SC.

Add me to the Gr33n Machine Army. "You fire your musket and I'll run you through".

View attachment 216923


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;13734870*
> Add me to the list. Profile pic shows my card in all her glory. Nvidia EVGA GTX 580 SC.
> 
> Add me to the Gr33n Machine Army. "You fire your musket and I'll run you through".


Done!


----------



## adridu59

Please add me !









I have Gigabyte GTX 470 SOC (FTW!)


----------



## Darkslayer7

Add me 2 . I have a GTX 295 from gainward . The sammich version


----------



## Shoulin

Add me 2x Superclocked eVGA 460 GTX's 1Gb


----------



## Anth0789

Okay you guys are added!


----------



## MongooseDog

I have another GTX 580 on the way for an SLI configuration.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MongooseDog;13818931*
> I have another GTX 580 on the way for an SLI configuration.


Okay you're updated!


----------



## Rognin

I have 2 GTX 580Ã¨s HC2 installed. My third arrived last night to tri-SLI. I also have a gtx570 coming as a dedicated Physx for overkill purposes.

Build log is in sig.


----------



## Rognin

I have 2 GTX 580's HC2 installed. My third arrived last night to tri-SLI. I also have a gtx570 coming as a dedicated Physx for overkill purposes.

Build log is in sig.


----------



## adridu59

You made a mistake : my name is written 2 times with 2 differents cards...
I only own GTX 470 SOC


----------



## CalaQuendiR

Nvidia WIN








GeForce 570 GTX MSI Twin Frozr II


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalaQuendiR;13832179*
> Nvidia WIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeForce 570 GTX MSI Twin Frozr II


Up on the list!


----------



## rdasch3

Hate to make you update me again, but I exchanged my msi lightnings on newegg for 2 of the 3GB versions. Will post pics when they come in.

Here is a link to the card I got. 2 of these are going to be amazing.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127589


----------



## rdasch3

Don't forget the SLI part


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;13873971*
> Hate to make you update me again, but I exchanged my msi lightnings on newegg for 2 of the 3GB versions. Will post pics when they come in.
> 
> Here is a link to the card I got. 2 of these are going to be amazing.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127589


Done updated!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Two EVGA GTX 560Ti's working it right now with two MSI GTX 580 Lightnings on the way for my new rig! Nvidia is where its at, Team Green FTW!!!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13876496*
> Two EVGA GTX 560Ti's working it right now with two MSI GTX 580 Lightnings on the way for my new rig! Nvidia is where its at, Team Green FTW!!!


Congrats on the 580's I know you've been wanting them for quite some time.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated for tonight.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalaQuendiR;13832179*
> Nvidia WIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeForce 570 GTX MSI Twin Frozr II


Congrats as well. The TF II series are solid VRM and capacitance.


----------



## Norlig

I got myself a Gigabyte GTX 580 also now, its the one with the Windforce X3 cooler, but reference design PCB


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arizonian*


Congrats on the 580's I know you've been wanting them for quite some time.










Thanks! I got the first 580 today and the second should be here Friday! I started my new build log in the Intel section if you wanna check it out...


----------



## Anth0789

SS updated!


----------



## kayoh

I'd like to be added =D I'm rocking a MSI TwinFrozr 1GB OC GeForce GTS 250


----------



## Quesenek

Add me to the list. I was going to join in with the AMD crowd but the fact my 9600GT can get ~90 FPS more with higher settings than my borrowed HD 5670 on BBC2 means I'm an nvidia fanboy now.
Gonna hack my MOBO and SLI some cards when I get some money.


----------



## Techboy10

You can add me. Been rocking NVIDIA graphics cards as long as I have had my own computer. First was an FX 5600 Ultra (inside a Falcon-NW Fragbox I fell in love with as a kid), then made the jump to a 7800GT in my first real desktop, then to an 8600M GT in my laptop I bought for college, now I'm rocking an EVGA GTX 560 Ti.

Proud member of the NVIDIA family


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!!!


----------



## Jitsan

Add me please. I'm running a PNY Geforce GTX 470.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jitsan*


Add me please. I'm running a PNY Geforce GTX 470.


You're added!


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Might want to add me as well, all this time of about 6 months or so i have been running my PNY GTX 480 Mutant as main graphics. Add me to the list.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lunchbox21984*


Might want to add me as well, all this time of about 6 months or so i have been running my PNY GTX 480 Mutant as main graphics. Add me to the list.










Alright you're on the list!


----------



## sp4wners

Hey guys it's been a while from my last wisit here







If You can please update my profile. Now I have 2x GTX560Ti HAWK in SLI and GTX 260 Lightning for PhysX







Thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners;13937356*
> Hey guys it's been a while from my last wisit here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If You can please update my profile. Now I have 2x GTX560Ti HAWK in SLI and GTX 260 Lightning for PhysX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Done updated!


----------



## duox

evga 580 gtx supersclocked 1536 mb


----------



## Dimaggio1103

1 x Reference Nvidia GTX 560ti
1 x EVGA Nvidia GTX 560ti

SLI FTW!

Add me plz


----------



## Lost Prophet

2x EVGA GTX 460 1GB SC in SLI
go nvidia...wooo


----------



## Anth0789

All updated now!!!


----------



## Ferrari8608

EVGA GTX 580 in my rig and EVGA GTS 450 in my wife's


----------



## Vorgier

MSI TFII GTX460 (see system)


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated now!


----------



## Alatar

I completely forgot this thread existed

Asus GTX 590 here


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;13961569*
> I completely forgot this thread existed
> 
> Asus GTX 590 here


You're added!


----------



## Canis-X

of ownership!


----------



## sick70malibu

EVGA 8800GT Overclocked


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sick70malibu;13979437*
> EVGA 8800GT Overclocked


Up!!!


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I'm checking in with a GTX 480 Super Overclock Edition card from GIGABYTE!!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi;13979890*
> I'm checking in with a GTX 480 Super Overclock Edition card from GIGABYTE!!!!


Alright you're up now...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Two GTX 560ti here add please.


----------



## Evo X

Asus GTX 570 DirectCUII here.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1885320


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## WaRTaco

Nvidia Gtx 260 overclocked


----------



## tsuchiro

GTX 570 here...

add me!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/db2uf/


----------



## plumbroke318




----------



## tibor28

Please change my GTX 295 to a Gainward GTX 580


----------



## Anth0789

List is up to date now!!!!


----------



## Nw0rb

Add me 2 Galaxy GTX 460s SLi


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tibor28;14025185*
> Please change my GTX 295 to a Gainward GTX 580


Nice upgrade there!!!


----------



## Rayleyne

postin' to be added, 2 gtx 460's 2 9600Gt's a GTS 250, and an 8500GT, oh and an FX 5500


----------



## CtrlAltElite

please change me to SLI. thanks


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Please change mine from SLI 560Ti's to SLI 580 Lightnings. Thanks!

Attachment 217353


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!!!


----------



## Aniket

Please update my graphics card to MSI gtx260 twin frozr.
Previously I had MSI gtx260 OC edition but I had to RMA my card & I got it replaced with MSI gtx260 twin frozr edition.


----------



## SkullTrail

Add me! I've got the 8500GT, 330M and 560 Ti.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay all updated!


----------



## Aniket

Friend you made a spelling mistake.
You wrote "MSI gtx260 twin fozr" as my gpu insted of "MSI gtx260 twin frozr" in the google spread sheet.
Please correct the spelling(make it 'FROZR' insted of 'FOZR')


----------



## Aniket

I just checked my card,
its a msi gtx260 twin frozr OC core 216,
I forgot to mention the "OC" (there is a non-overclocked version of msi gtx260 twin frozr)
so,please make it msi gtx260 twin frozr OC core216.
Sorry for disturbing you again & again.


----------



## MKHunt

Rigs I own with nVidia:

HP 8530w w/ FX770M
Athalon 64 3200+ w/ MSI GeForce 6200 GT
i3 550 (3.5) w/ EVGA GTX280

Rigs I've chosen hardware for, built, and optimized with nVidia:

Phenom II x4 955BE w/ 2x EVGA GTX260 (216) in SLI
i5 2500k w/ 2x MSI GTX560 ti twin frozr II OC in SLI
i7 920 w/ EVGA GTX295
i7 920 w/ 2x EVGA GTX295 in Quad SLI (it was SO beastly)

I guess it's pretty obvious that I like EVGA's warranty.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MKHunt*


Rigs I own with nVidia:

HP 8530w w/ FX770M
Athalon 64 3200+ w/ MSI GeForce 6200 GT
i3 550 (3.5) w/ EVGA GTX280

Rigs I've chosen hardware for, built, and optimized with nVidia:

Phenom II x4 955BE w/ 2x EVGA GTX260 (216) in SLI
i5 2500k w/ 2x MSI GTX560 ti twin frozr II OC in SLI
i7 920 w/ EVGA GTX295
i7 920 w/ 2x EVGA GTX295 in Quad SLI (it was SO beastly)

I guess it's pretty obvious that I like EVGA's warranty.


Okay added!


----------



## wjq8g6

Put me in! 8600gts 512mb.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now!!!


----------



## Steel_Rain

(2x) GTX 560 Ti in SLI
ASUS Direct CU II & KR Series EVGA DS both OC to 950Mhz/2294Mhz (core/memory)


----------



## ISI300

add me to. just joined overclock.net to join nv owners club. ELSA 9500GT KL DDR3 650MHz core, 1625 Shaders, 1000 memory.


----------



## Anth0789

Ok you're added!!!


----------



## coleweezy23

add please... Gigabyte 1GB 560 ti OC 900MHZ


----------



## Talon95

Add me to the database please:

Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570
800/1600/2000MHz clock speeds.


----------



## Cronos007

add me pls EVGA GTX 275 1.792Gb 633Mhz


----------



## andrei.c

My Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB OC version 715/1430/1800 wants to join! I can't refuse her.


----------



## Wazige

After having only Ati Cards for years (since the x800 days) i finally got a nvidia card again.

Gainward Gtx570 Phantom. Stock clocks


----------



## Anth0789

Spreadsheet all updated...


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

I guess I never put this here, but my slot needs to be updated. I have a GTX 580 by EVGA now. Thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


I guess I never put this here, but my slot needs to be updated. I have a GTX 580 by EVGA now. Thanks.


Okay done!


----------



## 1nv3r5i0n

*Add me please. Dual EVGA GTX 580s SLI.*


----------



## OCeaN

MSI GTX 570


----------



## crimsontears809739

You added me to the club about err... like 4 years ago? I was listed with my XFX Alpha Dog 8800 GT.

I gave away that video card, and have a new machine now!

*3D Mark 11 *_(At Defaults_): P6751 3D Marks
*3DMark Vantage* (_At Defaults, GPU score only_): 26603 3D Marks
*Video Card:* Asus DirectCU II GTX 570 921/1842 @ 1.25V


----------



## adzsask

Update my name please







, EVGA GTX 460 SC 768mb, and ASUS directcu TOP GTX 460 in SLI.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay done!!!


----------



## vikingsteve

XFX GeForce 8800 GTS 320MB


----------



## IXcrispyXI

would like to be added please running a gtx 560Ti


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!!!


----------



## rsuarez1982

Add me Please - XFX 8800 GTS 320mb XXX Ed.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## tyler2424

Add me, I have 2 x EVGA GTX460 SE in SLI. Thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyler2424;14176619*
> Add me, I have 2 x EVGA GTX460 SE in SLI. Thanks.


Alright added!


----------



## CodX

Got an EVGA GTX 570


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CodX*


Got an EVGA GTX 570


Alright updated!!!


----------



## EvilbunnyELITE

Ive got 2 EVGA gtx 465's in sli.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

2 EVGA 580 GTX SC's


----------



## nagle3092

You can add 2 Asus GTX 465s, an Evga GTS 450 and XFX 7200 GS to my name.


----------



## Anth0789

Done!


----------



## INeedANewPC

4x EVGA GTX590

1x EVGA GTX560

1x PNY Verto 9800GT

Love the badges they give also!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INeedANewPC;14206449*
> 4x EVGA GTX590
> 
> 1x EVGA GTX560
> 
> 1x PNY Verto 9800GT
> 
> Love the badges they give also!


Okay added now!


----------



## INeedANewPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789;14207153*
> Okay added now!


Thanks.


----------



## amdcpu4life

GTX-260 Core 216 here.

I want in the club


----------



## t-ramp

So... in the past two years I've used a 4830, 4870, 5770, 5870, and one lone Nvidia card, a 9800GT. Now that I have an Asus GTX 480 1536MB on the way I guess I might as well join this club.


----------



## Anth0789

Spreadsheet all updated!


----------



## Ollii

add me!







9600gt atm, ordering 2xEVGA GeForce 560GTX 2gb Superclocked (SLI) within 3 days!


----------



## Nyt Ryda

I just saw my name when I joined with a MSI GTX480








A lot has changed , Im now running two EVGA GTX580 in SLI


----------



## Trifecta Smoke

oooh me too. EVGA GTX 560 Ti Superclocked


----------



## KingBu745

Can you add me







Evga GTX 570 Superclocked


----------



## amdcpu4life

I Noticed you have me twice, one for a BFG 9600GT OC 512MB, i forgot that i joined this quite a while ago when i had that card.

Probably can remove that one


----------



## Cyrious

Got a Galaxy GT430 for folding, actually does pretty good for a cheapo card.


----------



## Synaps3

Me! 9600GT (Old) and GTX 460 SSC+ (New)

Thanks


----------



## Cyrious

Oh yes id like to add i traded my XFX 9600GSO for a Galaxy 9500GT. Stepdad needed a better card and i gave him one.


----------



## ViSioNx

update: also now have gtx 465 flashed to 470


----------



## Romin

I had 1.MX440 2.XFX 6200 AGP . Currently I have the one in my Sig rig.


----------



## Anth0789

All updated now.


----------



## Aniket

Add asus 6600gt 256mb beside my gtx260,
my msi gtx260 twin frozr OC is turing out to be a problemetic one.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aniket*


Add asus 6600gt 256mb beside my gtx260,
my msi gtx260 twin frozr OC is turing out to be a problemetic one.


Okay done you're updated!


----------



## lowfiwhiteguy

Two GTX580 @ 906, the real Fermi experience! Add me up! thanks guise.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lowfiwhiteguy*


Two GTX580 @ 906, the real Fermi experience! Add me up! thanks guise.


Alright you're on now!


----------



## Slinkman

I've been meaning to post in here.

I've also got an MSI GTX 560Ti 1024mb


----------



## Sierpinski

Add Me!

EVGA GTX 470 Unlocked from 465 SC


----------



## Anth0789

Okay all updated!


----------



## Arizonian

Been following this thread since I joined....can't belive how many new members we keep adding. Kudos to Anth0789 for all his hard work. +1 rep by me for keeping the Gr33n Machine thread strong.


----------



## Painstouch

I too would like to thank the steward of this thread for keeping it alive.

And all the nVidia members, keeping the gr33n machine strong as ever!

Peace out folks!


----------



## David_MKD

I want to sing up!

Nvidia GeForce GTS 450

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/unledvja.png/


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *David_MKD*


I want to sing up!

Nvidia GeForce GTS 450

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/unledvja.png/


Okay you're on!


----------



## David_MKD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789;14335145*
> Okay you're on!


its GTS 450 not GTS 250


----------



## swrmxs

Got me a MSI GTX 460 OC 1gb so would like to be added.


----------



## Ishinomori

2x Gainward 560Ti 2gb Phantoms here!

where do i sign?


----------



## Anth0789

Okay both of you added!


----------



## Ishinomori

Sweet as Bro...

Cheers


----------



## Slim Shady

I got a GTS250 1GB edition but am holding out until the 6xx series to upgrade to SLI. Could you add me to the list please


----------



## blooder11181

just bought xfx geforce 9800gx2 1gb dr3 standart edition for 50€
the coolder has been clean by my (all the fins were completely blocked with dust)
now i need a +650w psu


----------



## Supraman

2x EVGA GTX 560 Ti DS SC 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Anth0789

Okay list all updated for now!


----------



## Dustin1

450 GTS here!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1;14385986*
> 450 GTS here!


Added!


----------



## Furrby

GTX 580 Rulz all...lol, add me please


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furrby;14432157*
> GTX 580 Rulz all...lol, add me please


Ditto. Congrats and I saw you also joined the Nvidia GeForce 500 Series Owners Club. Welcome aboard on both.


----------



## garadex

Add me! Recently built my first rig with a Gainward "GOOD" edition GTX 580.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay spreadsheet updated!


----------



## Bradford1040

hey not a big deal but just noticed my 460 set up I am now using a 9500gt as physx card and no longer using the 9500gt in sli that rig is now past its usefulness, if you don't feel like updating thats fine not a huge deal just a FYI thing if you wanted to do the change thats cool oh and the two 460's and the 9500gt are all EVGA,and all 1gb versions even the 9500gt ddr2 I think


----------



## BOB850123

I have a GTX 460 HAWK as well as a GTX 560 Ti HAWK.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## Sterisk

I have a GTX 570 Twin Frozr III.


----------



## tino1317

SLI MSI 560ti Hawks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tino1317*


SLI MSI 560ti Hawks


Okay up!


----------



## azianai

SLI EVGA GTX 580 1.5gb =)


----------



## Zelx

Evga GTX 480


----------



## Anth0789

You guys ^ are on now!


----------



## MMJA

Hi there, I'm running an Asus GTX 570 DCII and Gigabyte GTX 570OC SLI, can I be added please?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA;14457412*
> Hi there, I'm running an Asus GTX 570 DCII and Gigabyte GTX 570OC SLI, can I be added please?


Yes you're added


----------



## Polska

So long ATI, back to Green Machine I go. Mmmmmmm MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## Konflux

I have a Gainward gtx 570 "GS", il post pictures tomorrow









i also have a 8500GT in my Server/usewhenrigisinpieces pc


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Konflux*


I have a Gainward gtx 570 "GS", il post pictures tomorrow









i also have a 8500GT in my Server/usewhenrigisinpieces pc


Alright you're added!


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska;14466032*
> So long ATI, back to Green Machine I go. Mmmmmmm MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II.


Nice D-14!


----------



## 36o

2x 580 direct cu2s







http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1625991;jses...YzuTUnwz43ZaT3


----------



## MMJA

^Awesome build (Y) Love the green and black nvidia theme!


----------



## Konflux

Well, kinda promised you guys a picture.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Konflux*


Well, kinda promised you guys a picture.











Nice card!


----------



## Barbaroti

Upgraded to a 560Ti


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Barbaroti*


Upgraded to a 560Ti










Done you're updated!


----------



## BigCactus

What if it is a PNY gtx465 fully unlocked to gtx470? Should you list it as 465 or 470? I leave it up to you to decide.


----------



## Sierpinski

I just said for mine, EVGA GeForce GTX 465 SC unlocked to GTX 470.

Technically it IS a 470, EVERYTHING identical to it except the stickers on the card!

EVGA Precision and GPUID say GTX 470, so either way it doesn't matter, but if you say 465 you'll want to show off that its unlocked anyways! (That's why mine says 465 unlocked to 470, because 465 isn't good enough and 470 isn't as cool if it wasn't once a 465!)


----------



## TehStranger?

in


----------



## BigCactus

Ok so list mine as PNY GTX465 Unlocked to 470


----------



## Anth0789

Spreadsheet all up to date.


----------



## THE JUDGE

hi all got a golden oldy 7600gt so you might aswell sign me up.heres the cpu-z validation thought id that as it says the card im using on it.http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1894976


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added!


----------



## 36o

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1646866?show...am5YB360QsWJvX - new score for dual 580s


----------



## swrmxs

Running a Quadro NVS 110M in my laptop along with GTX 460 in my desktop although the 460 is already on here for me.


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## WroLeader

Running EVGA e-GeForce 8400GS 512 MB (Sig Rig), NVIDIA GeForce FX5200 128MB, NVIDIA GeForce MX440 64MB and a NVIDIA Riva TNT2 32MB


----------



## kaishi123

http://goo.gl/KgXj There should be something you want


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Add me to ya list i got Gigabyte Super Overclock GTX 460


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## zhangbai

Are you a good introduction


----------



## SpammisT

Hey Anth, it's time to re-add some more of my cards!

I have 2x EVGA GTX260s now, Asus ENGTX460, EVGA GTX460


----------



## vinton13

Can you add my GTX 460 for me?


----------



## Exred

I run a Zotac GTX 550 Ti 1GB :3


----------



## Anth0789

List all up to date!


----------



## rootzreggae

Can you add me? Msi gtx 560ti twin frozr II


----------



## Fatality_

May I be added please?

MSI GTX 560ti HAWK


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Blaze182

Please add me:

Dual GTX 580 Gainward Phantom's with EK WC.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blaze182*


Please add me:

Dual GTX 580 Gainward Phantom's with EK WC.


Done added!


----------



## Dustin1

PNY GTX 470 here!


----------



## wangtai2

There are no watches or anything?


----------



## Shadowness

Gigabyte GeForce GTX570 here, please


----------



## Arizonian

Congrats on your new card, btw come join us at the Nvidia GeForce 500 Series Owners Club. Just click on my link in my sig and follow the first page of proof requirements. It's a great place to learn about your cards and a great thread to ask questions regarding it should you have any.

Welcome to OCN!


----------



## DEEBS808

Got a Evga GTX 470.


----------



## Shadowness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;14587336*
> Congrats on your new card, btw come join us at the Nvidia GeForce 500 Series Owners Club. Just click on my link in my sig and follow the first page of proof requirements. It's a great place to learn about your cards and a great thread to ask questions regarding it should you have any.
> 
> Welcome to OCN!


If it was a reply to my post, then thank you, i am now setting a full-time OCN profile







Will also join the 3D Vision group.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowness;14587421*
> If it was a reply to my post, then thank you, i am now setting a full-time OCN profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will also join the 3D Vision group.


Sure was directed at you. Welcome.

Your going to enjoy 3D vision. I love my 3D gaming and 3D movies. It's fun.


----------



## Shadowness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;14587431*
> Sure was directed at you. Welcome.
> 
> Your going to enjoy 3D vision. I love my 3D gaming and 3D movies. It's fun.


I already enjoy it, especially watching films, just recently stopped using it completely







Not enough time now to enjoy it properly, and also not enough games. The only legal game i own that plays well in 3D is Metro









Other then that, its crap. Each games renders bad, or have some 2D shjit which ruins the 3D effects. At least films are still there, which i need to discover more when i upgrade next year ( will be getting blu-ray ) and also Youtube / Nvidias 3D site.

Hope theres some more 3D content in the futrue. My mother should also buy me a Samsung 3D Smart TV, 40" / 400hz to my room... And i might get HTC Evo 3D







 I am just a green 3D guy it seems


----------



## Anth0789

All updated now!


----------



## Opp47

x2 EVGA GTX-280 
&
x2 EVGA GTX-590 Hydrocopper 

glad to be a part of the GR33N MACHINE!!


----------



## XRogerX

EVGA GTX 560Ti


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opp47;14601679*
> x2 EVGA GTX-280 & x2 EVGA GTX-590 Hydrocopper
> 
> glad to be a part of the GR33N MACHINE!!


Nice cards!!!

Okay added!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XRogerX;14605549*
> EVGA GTX 560Ti


Done added!


----------



## NvidiaStorm

MSI GTX 560ti Twin Frozr II OC,
wanting to be part of the GREEN MACHINE!!







. Just got this rig up and running last week.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaStorm;14608228*
> MSI GTX 560ti Twin Frozr II OC,
> wanting to be part of the GREEN MACHINE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just got this rig up and running last week.


Welcome aboard!


----------



## saint19

Can I join?

1- ASUS GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II
2- EVGA 8800 GT
3- EVGA 8800 GTS
4- non brand GeForce 310
5- XFX 6200 AGP


----------



## Opp47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789;14605633*
> Nice cards!!!
> 
> Okay added!


thx!!


----------



## Anth0789

All updated now!!!


----------



## saint19

Thanks


----------



## wanako

Got my EVGA GTX 560ti Superclocked in this week!


----------



## dalastbmills

Currently running GTX 480 + 8800 GTS 640 PhysX.
Before that I was running SLi 8800 GTS
Before THAT I was running SLi 6600.

My other rig has SLi 8500 GT's


----------



## BloodyRory

I know I didn't need pictures..but I like taking pictures of my rig









I own an EVGA GTX 460 FPB Model


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Verone

Just installed two 3GB Palit GTX580s today, and got rid of the most terrible card I've ever owned, a 2GB Sapphire 5870.









Woooooo SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Verone;14628436*
> Just installed two 3GB Palit GTX580s today, and got rid of the most terrible card I've ever owned, a 2GB Sapphire 5870.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woooooo SLI


Nice upgrade enjoy your cards!!!

you're updated!


----------



## wanako

Already on the list but here's some pics!


----------



## Darkbluexplorer

Dual Asus ENGTS 450 SLI!







2 GB DDR5 but it does what i need it to do!


----------



## yangmi

http://yan-er.com/wrtqyt This is what you need, right? Laptop?


----------



## gutian123

http://bit.ly/nstN8n The latest features?


----------



## MaroonZ24

Nvidia GTX 550TI Superclocked.....Upgaded from a Geforce 240GT OC


----------



## Anth0789

Alright added!!!


----------



## Aniket

Please remove my msi gtx260 twin frozr OC,asus 6600 256mb & update my graphics card to XFX gtx275 896mb,
I shall post pictures later.


----------



## Max78

If you would be so kind as to change my listing to an MSI GTX 570.









Thank you!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Max78;14722237*
> If you would be so kind as to change my listing to an MSI GTX 570.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aniket;14722036*
> Please remove my msi gtx260 twin frozr OC,asus 6600 256mb & update my graphics card to XFX gtx275 896mb,
> I shall post pictures later.


Done updated!


----------



## Fatality_

would you be able to change my listing to an Asus GTX570 DirectCU II please?

my 560ti crapped out on me so I decided to just pay the difference and get the 570 DirectCU II

thank you very much sir


----------



## caleb

I just came from ATI 6850 to the GTX 570, count me in.

Barely Fits.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caleb;14727018*
> I just came from ATI 6850 to the GTX 570, count me in.
> 
> Barely Fits.


Nice upgrade. Your going to enjoy it. Looks snug as a bug in a rug in your rig.


----------



## Ensamada

EVGA GTX 460 here!


----------



## Anth0789

All updated now!


----------



## HometownHero

EVGA GTX 470, adding another for SLI shortly.


----------



## Shion314

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1964680

Can I use that for validation? lol


----------



## Aulex

Evga 460 gtx 1gb gddr5

aww yea nvidia


----------



## Anth0789

Thread up to date now!!!


----------



## Jackeduphard

GTX 570 Asus DCII ... WOOT one of the best upgrades... ever!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## pogi1100

Proud owner of a MSI GTX 570 Twin Frozr III.


----------



## Freelancer852

Got a free upgrade to GTX 470's from EVGA because one of my old GTX 285's crapped out. Amazing customer service there and legendary warranty coverage...

You can replace the 285's that I currently have listed with the 470's since I had to ship the 285's back to EVGA.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852;14770787*
> Got a free upgrade to GTX 470's from EVGA because one of my old GTX 285's crapped out. Amazing customer service there and legendary warranty coverage...
> 
> You can replace the 285's that I currently have listed with the 470's since I had to ship the 285's back to EVGA.


That's nice upgrade lucky you!

I think that's why ill keep my GTX 480 for a long time until it dies then ill probably get something newer and better with the RMA.

Updated now!


----------



## ryanbob1234

Just got my Gtx 470. Love it







much better than my Gt 430


----------



## iEATu

My EVGA GTX 480 1.5 GB










I also have a Zotac 9800 GTX+ 512 MB. It's not in my computer now though.


----------



## MKHunt

Stepped up from an FX770m to a GTX 590. The performance difference between the two cards is... noticeable.


----------



## wermad

Please update my cards, now sporting three Zotac GTX 580 3gb


----------



## Anth0789

Alight list is updated now!


----------



## Dark Volker

My MSI N460GTX 768MB Twin Frozr II SOC is still my best but I've also got these nVidia cards running in other rigs:

2x MSI GTS250 SLI
1x EVGA GTS450


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker;14779251*
> My MSI N460GTX 768MB Twin Frozr II SOC is still my best but I've also got these nVidia cards running in other rigs:
> 
> 2x MSI GTS250 SLI
> 1x EVGA GTS450


Okay you're updated!


----------



## beetlespin

Add me.I have GIGABYTE 570 GTX 13I Rev2.0.


----------



## Ananass

Add me please^^:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6fuz7/

Upgrade from a PNY 8500GS, which was an upgrade from a 6600, which was an upgrade from a FX5200^^

The brand is Sparkle, by the way (Does anyone know why is it undefined?)

Cheers,
Ananass


----------



## kayoh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;14778972*
> Please update my cards, now sporting three Zotac GTX 580 3gb


wow... impressive


----------



## Anth0789

Back from vacation now list is updated!


----------



## neo8222

I went from a XFX 7950 to a MSI HD4890 and hated it. will not ever buy a ATI again unless they fix there drivers. After a water block cracked and fried the 4890 i just ordered a EVGA GTX 560 Ti from amazon. My system is going back in to a green machine


----------



## Slavkoza

Gigabyte GTX 460 SLi @ add me please


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slavkoza*


Gigabyte GTX 460 SLi @ add me please










Done added!


----------



## VoodooActual

Point of View 470, soon to SLi. Can't wait to try it, upgrading from a X1650 (Seriously, the difference will be monumental)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooActual;14890538*
> Point of View 470, soon to SLi. Can't wait to try it, upgrading from a X1650 (Seriously, the difference will be monumental)


That's a huge upgrade enjoy it!

You're added!


----------



## X-Country Dude96

Went from a 9500GT from ~4 years ago to an EVGA GTX 560 Ti. Here's proof of the GTX 560 Ti just for the heck of it. Add me please







. Attachment 228450


----------



## Jermasaurus

I'm currently sporting a EVGA GTX460(sadly the 768mb version), but it gets the job done well. I would love to help fuel the gr33n machine!


----------



## audilogic

currently running a gigabyte gtx 580 and a msi gtx 560 ti hawk in separate machines! love to join the green machine!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay you guys are added now!


----------



## _REAPER_




----------



## Anth0789

^ Nice cards!

Updated!


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Dual GTX 480 with FC-480 waterblocks ;D


----------



## Anth0789

Very nice!

Your added!


----------



## Khaled G

EDIT: My First post on OCN


----------



## Rocket Dog

Add me









1x Zotac GTX 470 and 1x Point Of View GTX 470


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!!!


----------



## johnadams

i got me a new card today to replace the 460s in my lan rig!


----------



## Anth0789

Alright all up to date now!


----------



## Anth0789

Might as well bump this thread its been a week.


----------



## Ollii

Heya! update: MSI N580GTX Lightning Xtreme Edition. Sold my SLI GTX560 SC







and very happy I did


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ollii*


Heya! update: MSI N580GTX Lightning Xtreme Edition. Sold my SLI GTX560 SC







and very happy I did










Okay updated!


----------



## Broseidon

go green!

GIGABYTE GTX 470


----------



## jasonlava

Reference NVidia 8800GT in the XPS. Huge bang for the buck, even though a bit noisy.
6600GT (oldie!) in my previous P4 system that just got dismantled. Custom cooler. Still works well.

If I get some $$$ for Christmas, 560ti.

I'm not a huge gamer but I do some video editing and having a good gfx card helps.

Gr33n all the way!


----------



## SuperBock

eVGA GTX 570 and eVGA GTX 570SC in a fine SLI pair


----------



## saint19

Would be awesome see how much of all the forum members are green.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789;15120532*
> Okay updated!


Thanks !









edit: the MSI Xtreme edition's got 3Gb of Vram :d not 1536Mb. Noticed that when scroling through the list randomly


----------



## Anth0789

List updated there is total of 2449 members.


----------



## jkontra13

Greeeeeen
ASUS ENGTX580 DCII


----------



## VoodooActual

Thanks for adding me mate.. Nvidia all the way!


----------



## Anth0789

SS updated again!


----------



## SuperBock

just to share my two babies:


----------



## 1ceTr0n

"Black Ice II" is now up and running with my GTX 260's successor, an eVGA GTX 570 superclocked.


----------



## RickyOG90

I want to join, I got an EVGA GTX 570 Classified in my system


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## jwalker150

Just won and ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5 GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card on Ebay. Also running an XFX Geforce GTX285 Black. Going to make this a PhysX card when MY GTX580 arrives. I figure to do some overclocking and when budget allows to pick up a second card for SLI.

This is going to be fun all. yes it is.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jwalker150*


Just won and ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5 GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536MB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card on Ebay. Also running an XFX Geforce GTX285 Black. Going to make this a PhysX card when MY GTX580 arrives. I figure to do some overclocking and when budget allows to pick up a second card for SLI.

This is going to be fun all. yes it is.


Congrats on the eBay win







....how much?

Welcome to the Gr33n Team


----------



## Anth0789

List updated!


----------



## Scorpion49

I'll join!

GTX 580 Matrix SLI


----------



## shrekdaklown

evga 550ti superclocked woot woot


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## Serious Dude

galaxy gtx 480.... add me please!!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious Dude;15186797*
> galaxy gtx 480.... add me please!!!


Okay added!


----------



## tjbridge

Add me please! MSI NGTX560-Ti HAWK!


----------



## M0rbidDeath

1x PNY GTX 465 flashed as a 470
1x EVGA GTX 470


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## JaidynM

Running an msi N560GTX-M2D1GD5.


----------



## Evo X

I've got SLI 570s now. Update me when you get the chance. Thanks.


----------



## Heazy

9800GTX+ Foxconn 1GB checking in


----------



## Anth0789

Alright list all updated!


----------



## SupaSupra

I upgraded, EVGA 560TI SSC now.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SupaSupra*


I upgraded, EVGA 560TI SSC now.


Done updated!


----------



## nvspace126

PNY GeForce GTX 470 over here


----------



## 0mar32

Just got my MSI GTX 560Ti Hawk, the best 560Ti I've used!


----------



## Anth0789

Alright list updated!


----------



## intelfan

Hi Anth, need an update please:
XFX 9800GX2, XFX GTX275, Asus 9600GSO.

Much obliged.


----------



## gumball969

x2 PALIT _*GTX 580*_ SLI for me! Go green!


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Rojoel

POV GTX 480's SLI

Zotac GTX 470'S SLI

BFG GTX 285


----------



## SunSonik

Hi! Add me please








ASUS GTX 570 DirectCU II


----------



## andygoyap

Add me please, Tri-Sli EVGA GTX 580's

3D Marks 11 @5ghz 2600k, Tri-Sli GTX 580 @ 930/2200:



























More pics: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/1133437-tj11-single-loop-dominator-sandy-tri.html#post15186848


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated list!


----------



## mothow

update i now have two Evga GTX570 SC's


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothow*


update i now have two Evga GTX570 SC's


Done!


----------



## CiBi

If you could add me please

GeForce GT 330M


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CiBi*


If you could add me please

GeForce GT 330M


Dome added!


----------



## glycerin256

What if I needed to be removed from the list? I upgraded from 275s to 6970s


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


What if I needed to be removed from the list? I upgraded from 275s to 6970s


Okay removed!


----------



## slipee

EVGA GTX580 here!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slipee*


EVGA GTX580 here!


Alright added!


----------



## Mirjalovic

GTX 570 !







please let me in


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mirjalovic*


GTX 570 !







please let me in


Sure thing added now!


----------



## theturbofd

2 EVGA GTX 480s here :]


----------



## Grimfire

Sign me up please. PNY GTX 560ti


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


2 EVGA GTX 480s here :]



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grimfire*


Sign me up please. PNY GTX 560ti


Okay all up and added!


----------



## kcuestag

After 2 generations of AMD-ATI cards, I have moved to the green side to try it out.

2x EVGA GTX580 1.5GB in SLI;




























Thanks!


----------



## inchy97

Sig RIG!

GTX 580


----------



## Anth0789

Okay list all updated!


----------



## bayarea757

I have 2 XFX GTX260 Core216


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bayarea757;15325756*
> I have 2 XFX GTX260 Core216


Okay up on the list!


----------



## Psycho666

wow i never signed up for this club








count me in








rocking 2x GTX295's here


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Just got my other 460 so im in SLI now


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*


Just got my other 460 so im in SLI now

















Okay all updated!


----------



## Billy_5110

Me too i got my 460 SLIed.

Idk if did ask an update after my 9800gtx+ but anyway...

The are: msi gtx 460 1GB ( hawk TFII & Cyclone) @ 800MHz core / 1800MHz memory


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*


Me too i got my 460 SLIed.

Idk if did ask an update after my 9800gtx+ but anyway...

The are: msi gtx 460 1GB ( hawk TFII & Cyclone) @ 800MHz core / 1800MHz memory


Now you're updated!


----------



## EVILNOK

I no longer have a GTX 460. Upgraded to an ASUS GTX 570.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15437018*
> I no longer have a GTX 460. Upgraded to an ASUS GTX 570.


Alright updated!


----------



## Blood-Fox

Just got an EVGA 560 SC


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blood-Fox;15446924*
> Just got an EVGA 560 SC


Okay you're added!


----------



## Anth0789

Bumping thread its been a week!


----------



## chinesethunda

add me, i have 2 gtx460 hawks, can't seem to get them to higher OC than 850, do I need to flash bios?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15535753*
> add me, i have 2 gtx460 hawks, can't seem to get them to higher OC than 850, do I need to flash bios?


Alright added!


----------



## chinesethunda

should I flash the bios to OC more?


----------



## AlienPrime173

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15537439*
> should I flash the bios to OC more?


i wouldn't recommend it unless your planning to run a good aftermarket cooler or make them part of a liquid loop.


----------



## Iislsdum

2x EVGA GTX 460 SE. I should've bought the non-SE version, but I was looking to save all the money I could at the time. Not done my overclock yet, it'll be in my sig when I am. I'm at 820/1640/1750 so far.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now!


----------



## klaxian

I just switched from a single AMD 5850 to 2 x ASUS GTX 480s SLI + nvidia surround a couple months ago







I'm happy with my choice. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## TheDarkBeast

Asus Direct cu ii GTX 570 *BOW CHICKA CHICKA WA WA*


----------



## Anth0789

List has been updated!


----------



## Greensystemsgo

The ONLY cards i have now are a Asus Direct cu ii GTX 570, the silly 230m which sucks, and a 7350 in use. no more 260's or 8800's, which i miss dearly, more so then the 295


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo;15607653*
> The ONLY cards i have now are a Asus Direct cu ii GTX 570, the silly 230m which sucks, and a 7350 in use. no more 260's or 8800's, which i miss dearly, more so then the 295


Alright updated your row.


----------



## chewdude

2 GTX-580's in sig rig and 2 GTX-560ti's in new build.
Go big green!!


----------



## cvon2000

2 gtx 480s


----------



## Anth0789

Okay all updated!


----------



## RushMore1205

this is how much i love nvidia and this is my little collection


----------



## blooder11181

give me one.............................
the lowest in the pic


----------



## Aniket

Update my gfx card to msi gtx460 cyclone 1gb oc edition


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aniket*
> 
> Update my gfx card to msi gtx460 cyclone 1gb oc edition


Done updated!


----------



## reaver83

Hello, figured I'd chime in on this page. I've had a history with nVidia video cards, starting with my old Asus A7N8X-VM 400 that had integrated Geforce4/nforce2Motherboard.
Upgraded to a 440MX 128MB. Then I got a Dell to use as a Server, it is still alive today with a XFX Geforce FX5200 128MB Video card running Win7 HP w/full Aero.
My Next computer, (and Current Due to motherboard RMA) is a HP CTO Pavilion with Geforce 6150SE/nforce430, and a upgraded Video of a Alienware Geforce GTX260 1.8GB.
When my motherboard returns from Asus, I will be running a Gigabyte GTX460 SE 1GB, which from the reviews that I have read, the SE was not actually cut back like most other companies SE, has the same performance as the SOC from the same company.


----------



## reaver83

Double post, got a error posting and resubmitted, sorry bout that


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated!


----------



## Zig-Zag

Got a new one

BFG 8800GTS 640


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zig-Zag*
> 
> Got a new one
> BFG 8800GTS 640


Alright you're updated!


----------



## Braaapp

New member here to add to the ranks.
GTX 460 1GB in sig rig
GTS 350m 24/7 folding notebook

Thanks!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added!


----------



## aftershock64

Can i join?

GTX 560ti 1gb in sig rig (for some reason does not show up but It is there







)


----------



## Anth0789

List updated now!


----------



## audukent

ooh! me...me... me!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audukent*
> 
> ooh! me...me... me!!


Alright added!


----------



## Billy_5110

no more a green machine user for now. I brought two HD 6950 2GB to wait kepler. YEAH ill go with kepler don't worry. my 460 1GB jsut doesn't deliver enough power and for 600$ or less i can't have a great surround/eyefinity setup with good fps. except with 6950 2gb..

Anyway, i'll be back! thanks


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Rockin the old school card right here. Still going strong.


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated!


----------



## fuadm424

Count me in! 2x GTX 570 SLIs. Best card combination ever.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuadm424*
> 
> Count me in! 2x GTX 570 SLIs. Best card combination ever.


Okay added!


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

I have a Quadro 2700M in my lappy. Going NVidia for my next desktop as well.


----------



## Celcius

You can add me, proud nvidia owner of a gtx 580.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay all updated now!


----------



## andygoyap

go go green machine!







well blue machine! lol


----------



## Anth0789

^ Nice setup love the water cooling.


----------



## Arizonian

Sweet set up Andygogap


----------



## tipo33

Please add - XFX 9800gx2


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tipo33*
> 
> Please add - XFX 9800gx2


Done added!


----------



## FSXKid11

Building a new PC. Its got a Zotac GTX 560 2GB. PLease add


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FSXKid11*
> 
> Building a new PC. Its got a Zotac GTX 560 2GB. PLease add


Alright you're added!


----------



## Stiltz85

Can I be added to that roster?
EVGA GTX 580 3GB 3-Way SLI, plus I have the green case to go with it!


----------



## gArf

Count me in...

9600 Pro > 6600 GT > 8800 GT > GTX 260 > GTX 550 Ti (current) > GTX 660 ?? (depending on reviews, benchmarks, power consumption). It was red once, but it's been green for quite some years now and that's not (very likely) going to change anymore.


----------



## ClickJacker

i'm in
gtx260 1gb> sli gtx260 1gb > gtx465> sli gtx465


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated!


----------



## SillyMoose

MSI twin frozr 2 gtx 560 ti OC


----------



## TheSandman

I want in GTX560 Ti 448


----------



## Anth0789

SS all updated!


----------



## pyfviperx

Count me in! I got a 8800GT, and a GTX 560 Ti!


----------



## ralexh11

Bump me up to a Asus 560 ti 1gb!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralexh11*
> 
> Bump me up to a Asus 560 ti 1gb!


Done updated!


----------



## philhalo66

got new card http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ebp76/


----------



## EmoPopsicle

MSI Twin Frozr III N570GTX

YEE BABY!


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## lawndart

Dual GTX 470's in SLI mode


----------



## aar0nsky

I have a gtx 260, gtx 560Ti and an 8800.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated today!


----------



## Billy_5110

i now have an Asus GTX 580 ref.

Kinda warm card but anyway, i guess it's normal. Next time ill get aftermarket card haha


----------



## kody7839

Update to my cards:

2xEVGA 560Ti 448 Core Classifieds (main rig)
1xEVGA 570SC (2nd rid)
1xEVGA 560Ti FBP (HTPC/Gamer/[email protected]/WCG Cruncher)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110*
> 
> i now have an Asus GTX 580 ref.
> Kinda warm card but anyway, i guess it's normal. Next time ill get aftermarket card haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody7839*
> 
> Update to my cards:
> 2xEVGA 560Ti 448 Core Classifieds (main rig)
> 1xEVGA 570SC (2nd rid)
> 1xEVGA 560Ti FBP (HTPC/Gamer/[email protected]/WCG Cruncher)


Both updated and added!


----------



## OverClocker55

Im in


----------



## Antarctica32

GeForce FX 6200

I don't buy computers, I get them from junkyards.


----------



## craigs911

in GTX 260 SLI 1 gainward one inno-3d freezer 2

had one to many ATI cards break on me

1 - 4650 1GB
1 - 3870x2 1GB
2x 4850 1GB
1 4850 512MB

all within 12 months


----------



## Anth0789

Late night update!


----------



## Nosri

I've got a Gainward GTS 450 on my old rig and an EVGA GTX 560 superclocked in the pc that I'm building


----------



## naved777

a proud owner of MSI N580GTX Lightning Xtreme 3GB









the thread i opened after getting the card
http://www.overclock.net/t/1193302/bought-msi-n580gtx-lightning-xtreme-3gb

count me in


----------



## lagittaja

List updater, please remove my entry with GTX460 sli, sold those a year ago and forgot to notify here. Thank you.

Currently rocking a 470.
"eVGA GTX470 SC+" model to be exact.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamaican Modder

Hey guys, i'm new here, but i recently became a proud ower of a EVGA GTX 56 TI SC pumping out 900mhz from the box


----------



## Anth0789

Okay list all updated now!


----------



## philhalo66

add another 8800GT for me i just bought yet another 8800GT but this one is actually made by nVidia can't wait to see the quality, will be here in 2-3 days


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> add another 8800GT for me i just bought yet another 8800GT but this one is actually made by nVidia can't wait to see the quality, will be here in 2-3 days


Okay updated!


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Glad to be part of the Green Team! I be runnin a 460 2win and a 9500GT to boot


----------



## Shpongle

Hola, Gr33n Machine!

Rocking a PNY GTX 560 ti @ 1.025 V 925/1850 2185. Currently maxing @ 65C in BF3 so I've got ~10C to go before I'm satisfied with my OC.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated for today!


----------



## Papas

Add me. Rockin a MSI GTX 560TI Twin Frozr II 1GB @ stock till i get a better PSU


----------



## pvt.joker

might as well get in on this..
Currently running 2 Evga GTX 470 1280mb @ 800/1600/1725 with 1.025v

Also have a 896mb GTX 260 core 216, 512mb 8800gt, and a 7600gt all Evga as well just sitting around not in use anymore. (i've always been an Nvidia fan.







)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Add me. Rockin a MSI GTX 560TI Twin Frozr II 1GB @ stock till i get a better PSU


Okay added!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> might as well get in on this..
> Currently running 2 Evga GTX 470 1280mb @ 800/1600/1725 with 1.025v
> Also have a 896mb GTX 260 core 216, 512mb 8800gt, and a 7600gt all Evga as well just sitting around not in use anymore. (i've always been an Nvidia fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Done up on the list.


----------



## .theMetal

Hey all, mind if my 560's and I join in?

2x MSI N560GTX clocked at 860/1720/2200

Might as well mention they run bf3 on ultra, I have msaa turned down a little to hold decent fps.

Not bad for spending $340 on gpu (after mail in rebates (which I actually got!))


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Hey all, mind if my 560's and I join in?
> 2x MSI N560GTX clocked at 860/1720/2200
> Might as well mention they run bf3 on ultra, I have msaa turned down a little to hold decent fps.
> Not bad for spending $340 on gpu (after mail in rebates (which I actually got!))


Sure added now!


----------



## bleachigo

Been a while Green Machine!!!So nice to see you again.Well now i have two more additions for you.SLI'ed Galaxy 570's.Hope you like it


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleachigo*
> 
> Been a while Green Machine!!!So nice to see you again.Well now i have two more additions for you.SLI'ed Galaxy 570's.Hope you like it


Okay you're updated!


----------



## manolith

hey update me. two gtx 570 sli.


----------



## TheSandman




----------



## Stiltz85

If anyone is looking to upgrade, I've got a GTX 580 + wterblock for sale, check sig list. I'm open to reasonable offers.
Changed to a mATX and so I can not run 3-way any longer. It was my dedicated physics card and never OC'ed above 800 core, only about 20 hours of gameplay on it and was only installed for about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Anth0789

Spreadsheet all updated!


----------



## icehotshot

Here's mine.


----------



## Anth0789

Its updated now thanks!


----------



## raptorxrx

In!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> In!


Alright up and added!


----------



## Paramount




----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

I just jumped ship from AMD to Nvidia.

I had an XFX 5770 but now have an EVGA GTX 570. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## shirouta183

always been a nividia fanboy so count me in i have a bfg maxcore 55 gtx 260 i got from a buddy that was a upgrade from a asus en9600gso oc


----------



## Anth0789

Okay all updated!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Add me... Asus GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5

I am not satisfied with Asus (support was pretty bad), but nVidia was a lot of help, so I am satisfied with the big green.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Add me... Asus GeForce GTX 570 (Fermi) ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5
> I am not satisfied with Asus (support was pretty bad), but nVidia was a lot of help, so I am satisfied with the big green.


Okay added!


----------



## dtfgator

I've got 2x GTX 480's in SLI (1 Galaxy and 1 PNY). 1.138v on both, running 900 1800 1900 MHz.

P8849 in 3DMark 11, running with a Q9550 E0 at 3.5Ghz.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtfgator*
> 
> I've got 2x GTX 480's in SLI (1 Galaxy and 1 PNY). 1.138v on both, running 900 1800 1900 MHz.
> P8849 in 3DMark 11, running with a Q9550 E0 at 3.5Ghz.


Cool added!

I miss my second GTX 480 too bad it died on me.


----------



## dtfgator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Cool added!
> 
> I miss my second GTX 480 too bad it died on me.










Hope that doesn't happen to mine.


----------



## Moovin

My current rig runs a 560 ti 448 cores and my other rig has 9500GT


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> My current rig runs a 560 ti 448 cores and my other rig has 9500GT


Okay you're up and added!


----------



## Kfizzle

I have sli'd EVGA GTX570's 2560mb.


----------



## shirouta183

just a update since i only have my 260 on here i currently have running a bfg max core 55 260 a zotac 210 gt a pny 9800 gtx+ a 7300 le and a quatro fx 330


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shirouta183*
> 
> just a update since i only have my 260 on here i currently have running a bfg max core 55 260 a zotac 210 gt a pny 9800 gtx+ a 7300 le and a quatro fx 330


Okay you're update now!


----------



## Tom Ketchum

i own an nvidia 470 its in a box under my bed, not going to put it in my computer, cost me 330 dollars, waste as a week later went down like 50 dollars


----------



## Tom Ketchum

i also own an nvidia 9400, 8800 and 9800


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## gashi

i'm now running an EVGA GTX570 SC and I'm getting my seconds one next week. My local store only had one hes getting me one more

EDIT: Spelling Correction not should have been now


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gashi*
> 
> i'm not running an EVGA GTX570 SC and I'm getting my seconds one next week. My local store only had one hes getting me one more


Okay updated!


----------



## gashi

Thanks!


----------



## Agoriaz

Running an MSI 570 TwinFrozr III PE and have a Sparkle 9600GT lying about


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoriaz*
> 
> Running an MSI 570 TwinFrozr III PE and have a Sparkle 9600GT lying about


Okay added!


----------



## Agoriaz

Nice! Thanks


----------



## Moovin

Thank you!


----------



## Diffusi0n

Hello everyone









Please may i join to this club ?

I'm running on one Asus GTX 560Ti DirectCU


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffusi0n*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please may i join to this club ?
> I'm running on one Asus GTX 560Ti DirectCU


Sure you're added now!


----------



## Diffusi0n

Thank you


----------



## blooder11181

inno3d gt 440 1gb ddr3
some oc on her
950mhz/1900/1500


----------



## tr4zz0id

MSI N560GTX-ti Twin Frozr-II [email protected]/2040/2250







loving it!


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated as of now!


----------



## _REAPER_

Update: Please update my setup


----------



## Anth0789

^ Done updated!


----------



## gashi

Can you update me to 3 EVGA 570 SC's please?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gashi*
> 
> Can you update me to 3 EVGA 570 SC's please?


Done updated!


----------



## dph314

Me too please!
2 EVGA 570s 920/1840/2250 @ 1.1v


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Me too please!
> 2 EVGA 570s 920/1840/2250 @ 1.1v


Alright added!


----------



## theking

Please add a "EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti DS Superclocked" for my entry.. thanks!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theking*
> 
> Please add a "EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti DS Superclocked" for my entry.. thanks!


Okay done updated!


----------



## tr4zz0id

Got a MSI N560GTX-ti Twin Frozr-II 2GD5, and LOVING IT!! It's just awesome.


----------



## b0z0

I probably need mine updated lol. I'm currently running an Asus Matrix GTX580


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## Zigee

Can you update me to an MSI GTX 560 please?


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Okay well I am about to sell these almost new bad boys for $550obo on craigslist so I am sure they will go fast but I will be of course, replacing them with Keplers









So anyone have any probs with me joing up?

For now with just the 2x eVGA Superclocked GTX 570 HD's, but soon with some Keplers mwahahaha.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now!


----------



## diabloSUCKS




----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diabloSUCKS*


Wow, now you are in the list of persons that I hate....lol, nice rig man


----------



## diabloSUCKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Wow, now you are in the list of persons that I hate....lol, nice rig man


Haha thanks bro. But I'm selling my 570's for cheap and getting a couple Keplers. Also I am selling my Silent Pro Gold 1000w too. And I sold the HAF 932. And I sold the Superclocker CPU cooler. Oh wait, I got another one from a kid who works at EVGA when I was in LA the other day. If you guys know anyone who needs anything let em know. But yeah should I keep my 2600K or just step it up to the next level or wait for Ivy or what you guys think I should do? I have like $5K in parts for sale on craigslist. Wish I had more rep to sell everything on here. But yeah..


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Can i get inducted into the gang? i have a MSI 570 TFlll PE/OC


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Can i get inducted into the gang? i have a MSI 570 TFlll PE/OC


Sure thing up and added!


----------



## Arizonian

Ok - Still got my GTX 580 - most likely going to a second rig build for the family. *Please add my new EVGA GTX 680 2GB* to the list. *GO GR33N!*

Card is awesome. Great new features, adaptive v-sync, real-time destructible environment, dynamic over clocking, double the CUDA, lower power consumption than the 580, lower heat dissipation, quieter fan noise, improved 3D, TXAA, and I'm sure I'm forgetting something or two.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## Priest

EVGA GTX 680 2GB


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Okay updated!


Hey Anth,

Don't recall if I congratulated you in the 680 Club Thread or not on your upgrade too. Just wanted to say congrats.


----------



## kcuestag

May I join?

















Stock:



Overclocked (~1245MHz Core +450MHz Memory 132% Power Target):



Hottest temperature was 69ºC with 1ºC = 1% fan profile.

That's a pretty good jump in performance, and I think I could still go higher on memory and maybe a bit more on Core.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> May I join?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock:
> 
> Overclocked (~1245MHz Core +450MHz Memory 132% Power Target):
> 
> Hottest temperature was 69ºC with 1ºC = 1% fan profile.
> That's a pretty good jump in performance, and I think I could still go higher on memory and maybe a bit more on Core.


Nice! Do I keep the two GTX 580's on the list?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Nice! Do I keep the two GTX 580's on the list?


I had 3 GTX580's, sold already.


----------



## .theMetal

hey kcuestag, that heaven mark is for sli right?


----------



## raptorxrx

Man am I jealous of all these 680's... I just keep reminding myself I have a better GPU than _any_ of my friends (xbox PS3'ers).


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> hey kcuestag, that heaven mark is for sli right?


Yes, stock wise a single GTX680 does ~46fps.









That's almost a perfect 100% scaling.


----------



## .theMetal

Ok cool figured so, I was gonna say "holy hell!!" if it was just one









who ever thought 100% scaling. just imagine when the 880's come out some day maybe the cards will work even better in sli and we will see over 100%.... who knows

edit: by the way, what did your 3 580's score with the same test?


----------



## .theMetal

you made me curious about what mine would do at those levels.

Here I ran just the stock Heaven settings @ 1080:



the here I put them at your settings there was a little bit of a drop....



I guess its some what comforting to know they're not TOO far off of a single 680 in raw bench scores


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Man am I jealous of all these 680's... I just keep reminding myself I have a better GPU than _any_ of my friends (xbox PS3'ers).


My mantra (which I heard and have since applied from MaximumPC) is: "The time to upgrade is when your current rig is no longer fast enough to do what you want." As long as _you_ are still satisfied with it, no need to upgrade really.


----------



## ISI300

Switched the damn 9500 to a GTX 260 Core [email protected] 740/1600/2300
Validationhttp://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9kawv/


----------



## NorthWoodPecker

Hey!

Put me down for another 2 XFX 9800GT 512MB and an EVGA GTX480SC









/NwP


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## ISI300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Updated!


You've got 2 ISI300s now in the list! remove the ELSA one, don't have it no more.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ISI300*
> 
> You've got 2 ISI300s now in the list! remove the ELSA one, don't have it no more.


Sorry fixed now!


----------



## Castaa

My upgraded path:

Leadtek 6800GT 256MB

_2x_ eVGA 7900 GT 256MB in SLI

PNY GT 240 512 MB DDR5

MSI GTX 460 v2 1 GB

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3071837


----------



## haticK

Need mine changed to a EVGA GeForce GTX 680


----------



## GreenieGriz

Mind if I join?





Currently got "her" at:

132%
+150
+300


----------



## Anth0789

Okay final night update here is mine:

Finally received my Accelero Twin Turbo II for my GTX 680.

Here is the pics:





















I had trouble installing it a bit , both 2.3mm spacers and 4mm spacers do not fit for the GTX 680, only the 3mm spacers fit perfectly,good thing I had my spare AXP II with 3mm spacers those are the only ones that fit for it keep that in mind. Didn't come with a GTX 680 manual but I manage to figure it out.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenieGriz*
> 
> Mind if I join?


nice my son's about 1. He is still at the stage where he would look at the box and immediately try very hard to stick it in his mouth lol









I have to ask how the 680 runs with the phenom backing it up. I really want one, I just figured I might get a bit of a bottleneck.


----------



## GreenieGriz

Lol, aren't kids great.

So far I get good performance out of the 680 with the 970 behind it (oc'd to 4.112). I do think it bottlenecks it somewhat BUT I get 70ish avg fps in BF3, which is just fine for me.

Ill probably upgrade to an i5 2500k or something ivy around Christmas, we'll see.










Sent from the bear cave...


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenieGriz*
> 
> Lol, aren't kids great.
> So far I get good performance out of the 680 with the 970 behind it (oc'd to 4.112). I do think it bottlenecks it somewhat BUT I get 70ish avg fps in BF3, which is just fine for me.
> Ill probably upgrade to an i5 2500k or something ivy around Christmas, we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the bear cave...


yup definitely. that is good to know, I figured this much but was curious. Mine is clocked at 4 so same sort of situation


----------



## donrapello

will you update my card: gtx 570 -> Asus GTX 680.

I had 2 x 6950's for few months.. yuck. Now back for good


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello*
> 
> will you update my card: gtx 570 -> Asus GTX 680.
> I had 2 x 6950's for few months.. yuck. Now back for good


Okay updated!


----------



## essanbee

Can I get in with some triple slot green goodness?

Asus GTX570 DCII


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added to the list!


----------



## WolfssFang

Add me to the list, GTX 680 going to hit 1300 gpu soon.


----------



## soth7676

Add me to the list please...Sporting some 680 goodness here....


----------



## Anth0789

Done all updated!


----------



## the magical me

LOL...

why I am not in the list ?









though I have had my card for more than a year by now, but I just noticed this thread that I wished to be in a long time ago, but I was just ashamed to enter with my previous 8500GT 1GBDDR2







.

well, my current card is Msi nGTS450 Cyclone 1GB GDDR5, I overclocked the card using MSIA Afterburner for: 900/1800, 1900. @ stock voltage, and it's 100% stable. I could also go for 930/1860, 1950, but this was about 95%, and the rest 5% goes for the games being a bit not stable with their FPS like on stock, I think I need to up the voltage a bit.

I wish to be in the list here guys.

best regards.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the magical me*
> 
> LOL...
> why I am not in the list ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though I have had my card for more than a year by now, but I just noticed this thread that I wished to be in a long time ago, but I was just ashamed to enter with my previous 8500GT 1GBDDR2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> well, my current card is Msi nGTS450 Cyclone 1GB GDDR5, I overclocked the card using MSIA Afterburner for: 900/1800, 1900. @ stock voltage, and it's 100% stable. I could also go for 930/1860, 1950, but this was about 95%, and the rest 5% goes for the games being a bit not stable with their FPS like on stock, I think I need to up the voltage a bit.
> I wish to be in the list here guys.
> best regards.


Now added to the list!


----------



## the magical me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Now added to the list!


well, thanks my dear. but how to have the "WE are the green machine" signature added bellow ?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the magical me*
> 
> well, thanks my dear. but how to have the "WE are the green machine" signature added bellow ?


Go to you profile and below you should see: Edit Signature Text

Copy and paste the link there,


----------



## the magical me

my dear... are you sure you've added me to the list ?? I don't see my name, neither with "the" or not !!

EDIT: the signature problem has been solved.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the magical me*
> 
> my dear... are you sure you've added me to the list ?? I don't see my name, neither with "the" or not !!
> EDIT: the signature problem has been solved.


You are on the list right under THE JUDGE if you look correctly.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

woot im in


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> woot im in


Okay added!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

thanks mate


----------



## the magical me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> You are on the list right under THE JUDGE if you look correctly.


oops! I just didn't look correctly, you're right.

thanks dear.


----------



## blooder11181

asus engt220 1gb ddr2 lp

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ebm2m/


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> asus engt220 1gb ddr2 lp
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ebm2m/


Okay done!


----------



## schreck51

I'm in running a 9800 gt atm but my 480's should be here tomorrow.


----------



## importflip

Running a EVGA GTX 680 SC.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zcs46/


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schreck51*
> 
> I'm in running a 9800 gt atm but my 480's should be here tomorrow.


So two GTX 480's in SLI I imagine?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip*
> 
> Running a EVGA GTX 680 SC.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/zcs46/


Alright added!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schreck51*
> 
> I'm in running a 9800 gt atm but my 480's should be here tomorrow.


thats gonna be an insane upgrade


----------



## soth7676

I have 2 680s in SLI now.....please update...thank you...


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soth7676*
> 
> I have 2 680s in SLI now.....please update...thank you...


Me much jealous.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

@soth7676 ummm y is your PC named after the worst of the Toy Story films?.....just wondering?


----------



## soth7676

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> @soth7676 ummm y is your PC named after the worst of the Toy Story films?.....just wondering?


Cause my old AMD rig I had I named "daddy's toy"...When I updated to sandy bridge I wanted something less obvious thatn "daddy's toy2"....so figured Toystory2 was a better idea


----------



## Anth0789

Okay changes made on the list!


----------



## Jocelyn84

Ahhhhh I need changing, haven't had the MSI GTX 480 1536MB for awhile









I now have an Evga GTX 680 Signature+ XD


----------



## Arizonian

While your at it Anth - go ahead and remove my GTX 580. Sold it.

Update the EVGA 680 to 680 SC.

Kids getting the EVGA 680SC im place if thier 580 and I'll be looking for either the EVGA 680 FTW or the new upcoming monster if it's within my price range. Will know tommorow if it's big Kepler or a GK104 690.


----------



## wermad

Running four gtx 480s now


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Running four gtx 480s now


uhhhhhh me want....


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Ahhhhh I need changing, haven't had the MSI GTX 480 1536MB for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have an Evga GTX 680 Signature+ XD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> While your at it Anth - go ahead and remove my GTX 580. Sold it.
> Update the EVGA 680 to 680 SC.
> Kids getting the EVGA 680SC im place if thier 580 and I'll be looking for either the EVGA 680 FTW or the new upcoming monster if it's within my price range. Will know tommorow if it's big Kepler or a GK104 690.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Running four gtx 480s now


All updated for now!


----------



## avril4ever

Add me... 480 running hot on stock


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avril4ever*
> 
> Add me... 480 running hot on stock


Up on the list!


----------



## bobfong360

evga gtx 460 superclocked here! nvidia ftw!


----------



## impulse89

2x MSI GTX 580 Lightning's Here (1.5GB T.T)


----------



## n4noAbyss

Put me down for a EVGA 680 Signature SC w/ Backplate! I'll have pics on Friday!


----------



## Anth0789

List is all updated!


----------



## Harry604

2x Gtx 580 Lightning Extremes Here


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> 2x Gtx 580 Lightning Extremes Here


Done added!


----------



## metal_gunjee

Wow looks like it was a long time ago when I first posted in this thread. Time for an update..
Since the 9800GTX, I've been through a Palit GTX260 896MB, Gigabyte GTX465 1GB, and currently on Evga GTX460 1GB since Sept 2010 on the main rig. Nevermind all the spares..









I forgot about the Geforce4 MX420 64MB being on here. Must be because it was my first Nvidia card.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metal_gunjee*
> 
> Wow looks like it was a long time ago when I first posted in this thread. Time for an update..
> Since the 9800GTX, I've been through a Palit GTX260 896MB, Gigabyte GTX465 1GB, and currently on Evga GTX460 1GB since Sept 2010 on the main rig. Nevermind all the spares..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot about the Geforce4 MX420 64MB being on here. Must be because it was my first Nvidia card.


Okay all changes done!


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

1x evga gtx 480 and a xfx 6600 gt


----------



## juano

Hello Green Machine!

I'd just like to let people know about a folding competition between OCN and the other top folding forum's teams, called the Chimp Challenge. More information can be found in my sig including information about this competition, general folding questions (Folding essential threads) and a quick and easy setup for folding (FOLDING). Now is the time to show that OCN has the best community of any tech forum, by helping us beat everyone else!

Let me know if you have any questions or need any help regarding your cards or folding.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated spreadsheet!!!


----------



## Arizonian

Please remove the 580 (sold) and update my list to show my current 680 (Kids rig) and now a GTX 690 (Main rig). We're a Gr33n family.









Page 600 for the 600 Series this year.


----------



## SunBakedEmoKid

Got a Gainward GTX275 with EVGA 275 FTW BIOS and a XFX 8600GT.







Gr33n Team for life!


----------



## Cyrious

I have an XFX GTX 260 Core 216 896MB currently on its way, it should arrive sometime within the next few days, and will post a GPU-Z once i get it installed.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay all changes are made now!


----------



## norrisninja

I have a Gainward GTX560Ti 2gb Phantom


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norrisninja*
> 
> I have a Gainward GTX560Ti 2gb Phantom


suuuuure you do ha ha jk jk


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norrisninja*
> 
> I have a Gainward GTX560Ti 2gb Phantom


Okay added!


----------



## norrisninja

***** Please. It is way better than your graphics cards............ :|


----------



## marduke83

2x Gigabyte windforce GTX670OC


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> 2x Gigabyte windforce GTX670OC


You're updated now!


----------



## zk1mpls

EVGA GTX 680 user over here.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> EVGA GTX 680 user over here.


Done added!!!


----------



## Cyrious

Now i just gotta get a better PSU so i can OC the beast.


----------



## Kolmain

GTX 480, soon to be GTX 670


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> You're updated now!


Awesome, cheers mate.


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated!


----------



## wermad

Please update my entry:

Quad EVGA GTX 560 Ti 448 2.5GB


----------



## Anth0789

Alright all updated!


----------



## juano

Green machine OCN needs your help in the biggest folding competition of the year, the Chimp Challenge. The competition is between OCN and rival forums such as EVGA and TPU and is going on NOW!

Please consider folding and let me know if you need any help or have any questions.


----------



## wermad

Please update my entry, I have three cards now







.

One card was bad so its being returned. I'm good with 3-way sli


----------



## Mahashma

Count me in... I've been Team Green ever since I upgraded my Voodoo I. (who here even REMEMBERS Voodoo?)

Timeline:
Riva128
Geforce 4 Ti 4800SE
Geforce 5200
Geforce 7300LE 256Mb

*latest updated
Gigabyte GTX 560 1Gb @940/2200


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahashma*
> 
> Count me in... I've been Team Green ever since I upgraded my Voodoo I. (who here even REMEMBERS Voodoo?)


Hahaha.. all of 2 months ago I sold my last voodoo card (voodoo 5 5500) to an OCN member..


----------



## BloodyRory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Please update my entry:
> 
> Quad EVGA GTX 560 Ti 448 2.5GB


I didn't even know 560ti could quad sli, nice rig!

Sent from my HTC merge.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!!!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory*
> 
> I didn't even know 560ti could quad sli, nice rig!
> Sent from my HTC merge.


Technically it is feasible with a custom driver but I didn't want to go through that hassle. They tri-fire nicely so I'm staying with that. Ultimately, the 4th one could have been used as a phyx card in conjunction with the other three but one is having issues so I'm just going to return it.

Not as powerful as my last setup (quad 480s) but they have more vram which is important for my Surround upgrade.


----------



## jtspectra2

Upgraded my 280 sli to 1 680, will be getting another 680 when i can find one.. lol .. update me please







:thumb:


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtspectra2*
> 
> Upgraded my 280 sli to 1 680, will be getting another 680 when i can find one.. lol .. update me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Alright its done!


----------



## amputate

Here's my system.
I call it, the Gangrene Machine.
(Maybe you get the pun if you look at my name)
Anyway, it looks very messy but that's because I let some power cables hanging about because I need them when my last few fittings and water arrive so I can put the 2nd card in













Edit: Now with better cable management and SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Nice setup and added to the list!


----------



## 420Assassin

edition core 216 gpuz validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/euf8s/

update also have an asus gtx 260 top


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## PMantis24

Add me to the gr33n machine! thanks

My last video card purchase was an EVGA 9800GTX, great card and lasted me for a long time.

A few years later now... happy owner of an ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II TOP!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> Add me to the gr33n machine! thanks
> My last video card purchase was an EVGA 9800GTX, great card and lasted me for a long time.
> A few years later now... happy owner of an ASUS GTX 670 DirectCU II TOP!


Alright you're added now!

Enjoy your new card by the way.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Add me up! thx

GT 330m
GTS 250m (My first dedicated gpu)
Sapphire 8400GS
XFX 9500GT
Zotac 9800 GTX+
Zotac GTX 570


----------



## Anth0789

Done added!


----------



## xpfighter

My setup is changed to EVGA GTX 670 FTW 2GB


----------



## Broseidon

New card! ASUS GTX 580 DCII


----------



## Anth0789

Alright updated the spreadsheet!


----------



## Passion

Joining the nVedia fanboy club... placed an order for the EVGA FTW GTX 670 today! Please add me to the list.

EDIT: I received my GPU in the mail. I'm now an official nVedia fanboy!


----------



## hetsaq

Can you update me to Asus 670 DirectCU II TOP X2? Thanks!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Passion*
> 
> Joining the nVedia fanboy club... placed an order for the Gigabyte GTX 670 WindForce yesterday! Please add me to the list.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hetsaq*
> 
> Can you update me to Asus 670 DirectCU II TOP X2? Thanks!


Yep updated!


----------



## hetsaq

Thank you!


----------



## Passion

Thank you for adding me to the list. Don't mean to give you more work to do, but can you please edit my GPU to EVGA FTW GTX 670? I just canceled my Gigabyte since I'm going to use a water loop kit. I won't need the card's stock cooling.

Sorry for any inconvenience, and thanks again.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Passion*
> 
> Thank you for adding me to the list. Don't mean to give you more work to do, but can you please edit my GPU to EVGA FTW GTX 670? I just canceled my Gigabyte since I'm going to use a water loop kit. I won't need the card's stock cooling.
> Sorry for any inconvenience, and thanks again.


Yes done!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Im back on the green side, got my Evga Gtx 690 you can add me in!


----------



## Anth0789

Nice card!

Welcome aboard to the green side.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Hey there, I have upgraded from an EVGA GTX 9800+ to an EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti (Fermi).

Appreciate your efforts in constantly updating this thread/list.









-M


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Hey there, I have upgraded from an EVGA GTX 9800+ to an EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti (Fermi).
> Appreciate your efforts in constantly updating this thread/list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -M


Okay done updated!


----------



## brfield

Gigabyte GTX 560TI


----------



## mpompino

Just got my EVGA GTX 670 FTW!


----------



## Anth0789

Alrighty its updated!


----------



## F2 Components

Count me in, just pulled the trigger on a Gigabyte GTX 670, to replace my sli gtx 460s. I would also like to add that I have been building PCs for 15 years and have never once betrayed Team Green!

Nvidia TNT Riva 2, Geforce 4 Ti 4200, Geforce 6600 GT, 9800GTX+, 2X GTX460 1gb, and now the mighty 670!


----------



## ApollyonXD

You can add me up too :3

OEM 6600GT 128MB (No manufacturer label whatsoever)
and
EVGA GTX 460 FPB 1GB

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated list!


----------



## Cryptedvick

Can you please edit my videocard. Its an EVGA GTX480 now. The 285 is gone.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*
> 
> Can you please edit my videocard. Its an EVGA GTX480 now. The 285 is gone.


Yes done updated!


----------



## GREG MISO

Add me please. I am running a gtx 460 768 and my old school 9800gt. ALso they all fold.









-Greg


----------



## Anth0789

Okay added!


----------



## ScunnyUK

Can I join ?









Main Rig = KFA2 GTX 570

Bench Rig = MSI Cyclone GTX 460 768mb

Others = Zotac GTX 280 , Inno3D 8500gt 256mb , Galaxy 8400gs

Dead or Dying = PNY XLR8 GTX 260 , Gigabyte 9800gt 1gig , BFG 8800gt 512mb, Palit 9500gt 512mb , Sparkle 8600gt , WinFast PX8500gt TDH 256mb .

Dont add them all obviously


----------



## Eaglake

I've forgoten about this list









I have a downgrade on my main rig from 9800GX2 to ASUS 7600GS 256MB
and upgrade to other rig from 9800GT to Gigabyte 550ti 1GB


----------



## Anth0789

Okay update is done now!


----------



## mxfreek09

Can I join? I have an EVGA GTX 550 Ti 2GB SC Edition.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxfreek09*
> 
> Can I join? I have an EVGA GTX 550 Ti 2GB SC Edition.


Sure thing you're added!


----------



## Anth0789

I guess ill bump this thread since its been 2 weeks....


----------



## m0jj0

Can I be added please, I have an Evga Gtx 680 2gb Reference Card.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0jj0*
> 
> Can I be added please, I have an Evga Gtx 680 2gb Reference Card.


Cool added then!


----------



## greg1184

Geforce GTX 670 FTW 2x SLI


----------



## Vaeghar

EVGA GTX 680 Superclocked in 2-way SLI....

oOoOo....the power i have to do my bidding


----------



## Anth0789

Alright list updated!


----------



## TehBoss

Can I join? :3 EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD in 2x SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehBoss*
> 
> Can I join? :3 EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD in 2x SLI


Sure thing added now!


----------



## Zantrill

I have a PNY GTS-250 1GB but will be getting the EVGA 680 FTW+ 4GB in September. I'll update this when it comes in.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I have a PNY GTS-250 1GB but will be getting the EVGA 680 FTW+ 4GB in September. I'll update this when it comes in.


Okay added!


----------



## Skyddsskor

May I join in?? I use 3-way SLI 2x Asus GTX 285 + XFX GTX 285 Black Edition


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyddsskor*
> 
> May I join in?? I use 3-way SLI 2x Asus GTX 285 + XFX GTX 285 Black Edition


Done added!


----------



## TheDAZ

add me - 2 x Gigabyte gtx 570's


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDAZ*
> 
> add me - 2 x Gigabyte gtx 570's


Done added!


----------



## sidewaykill

Add me- I have a Galaxy GTX 670 GC.


----------



## mxfreek09

Figured I would post since there is someone else that needs to be added. No sense in making you do extra work when Wednesday rolls around.

I have went from the 2 EVGA GTX 550 Ti 's and will be adding an MSI N670 GTX PE, it will be here Wednesday.

Hurry Up Wednesday!


----------



## Anth0789

Alright update is done!


----------



## raptorxrx

I've got a EVGA 560ti FPB edition now, and I don't have the 460. If you could update that, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Scott1541

Wow, only just discovered what this green machine thing is.

Add me please, 1 x MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 1GB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I've got a EVGA 560ti FPB edition now, and I don't have the 460. If you could update that, it would be greatly appreciated.


No problem updated!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Wow, only just discovered what this green machine thing is.
> Add me please, 1 x MSI GTX 460 Cyclone 1GB


Okay you're up now.


----------



## Valgaur

evga 680 count???


----------



## PhantomTaco

I've got an Asus GTX 690 with an XSPC Waterblock, can I join? Here's a photo:


And a photo with it turned on:


----------



## Anth0789

Updated list!


----------



## JohnnyChuttz

I think I'm qualified.

May I join?


----------



## Anth0789

^ Yep added!


----------



## Zantrill




----------



## Sporadic E

I would have to say i have owned a lot of Nvidia cards so count me in.

Current Selection:

MSI GTX 560Ti 448 cores Power Edition
EVGA GTX 570 Classified x 2 (SLI)
MSI GTX 680 Ligtning

Past cards:

Riva 128
Riva TNT 2
MX4000
FX 5500
7800 GT x 2 (SLI)
9800 GT

Es


----------



## SLADEizGOD

MSi GTX 670 PE.. love my card.


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated!


----------



## Snyderman34

Sign me up! EVGA GTX680 2GB (hopefully soon to be 2)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Sign me up! EVGA GTX680 2GB (hopefully soon to be 2)


Done up and added!


----------



## Gripen90

Doesn't get much gr33ner
















Sign me up for 3x Club3D GTX 670 2GB cards in 3-way SLi.


----------



## Anth0789

^ Nice setup!

You're added!


----------



## schmotty

Add me. Check my sig rig. I even have nVidia motherboard.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> Add me. Check my sig rig. I even have nVidia motherboard.


Okay added!


----------



## Valgaur

Give me a bit and you'll see a real green machine!


----------



## _REAPER_

Please update me

Just got a few new toys..


----------



## Anth0789

Nice ^ updated!


----------



## Valgaur




----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*


Nice green setup!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Nice green setup!


just need the green side panel then it shall be complete!!!!!!


----------



## Zantrill

so much win.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> 
> so much win.


Finally someone noticed!!!!


----------



## saint19

Hi guys.

Updating my list...

1) MSI GTX 680 Lightning 2GB
2) Pegatron 310 512MB
3) EVGA 9800 GT 512MB
4) Gigabyte 8800 GT 256MB
5) EVGA 8800 GT 512MB
6) EVGA 8800 GTS 320MB
7) XFX 8600 GT 256MB
8) XFX 8600 GT 512MB
9) EVGA 7900 GT 256MB
10) XFX 6200 256MB AGP

I sold the ASUS GTX 560 Ti Direct CU II.

Thanks


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Hi guys.
> Updating my list...
> 1) MSI GTX 680 Lightning 2GB
> 2) Pegatron 310 512MB
> 3) EVGA 9800 GT 512MB
> 4) Gigabyte 8800 GT 256MB
> 5) EVGA 8800 GT 512MB
> 6) EVGA 8800 GTS 320MB
> 7) XFX 8600 GT 256MB
> 8) XFX 8600 GT 512MB
> 9) EVGA 7900 GT 256MB
> 10) XFX 6200 256MB AGP
> I sold the ASUS GTX 560 Ti Direct CU II.
> Thanks


That's a lot of Nvidia cards!









You're updated!


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> That's a lot of Nvidia cards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're updated!


Not as much as I want...I'm looking for some other models that I don't have yet and maybe the exact current model for run SLI









Thanks


----------



## iZZ

Alright, haven't been here in a while. I'd like to replace my 260 with my Palit GTX 560 Ti Sonic. Thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iZZ*
> 
> Alright, haven't been here in a while. I'd like to replace my 260 with my Palit GTX 560 Ti Sonic. Thanks.


Alright done!


----------



## mezmenir

Didn't notice this thread before









I'd like to join, 2x EVGA GTX470 (728/1772, 0.937v)


----------



## Lordred

Currently running (and when I say running they are still owned by me, and some are out on loan to friends, but all used every day)

XFX 6800 XT 256bit
eVGA 8600GTS 512mb
eVGA 8800GTS 640mb
eVGA 9800GT 512mb (x2)
eVGA GTX260 Core 216
eVGA GTX460 SC EE (x2)
PNY GTX480 (x2)
eVGA GTX660 SC 2gb

Ohy lots of eVGA love out of me, makes me feel like a poser typing it out like that, but they have been good to me on RMA


----------



## Sir Beregond

Ok, currently running EVGA GTX 670 FTW. Pretty happy with it.

Have another machine from 2008ish still running an EVGA 9800 GT.


----------



## Anth0789

Two New members added!


----------



## Lost Prophet

Represent! I'm on the list already but mine should be edited, I upgraded a while back to a PNY GTX 680 2GB


----------



## SDH500

Just got myself SLI GTX 570 2.5GB with closed loop coolers, loving low temps and high res


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## amoverclock29

Yo! A timid but and old performer here!
8400GS








Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wbfrh/


----------



## Zantrill

I know I updated already with my 680 FTW+ 4GB... But, you removed my PNY GTS-250 1 GB? I know it is super crap... but I still own it...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amoverclock29*
> 
> Yo! A timid but and old performer here!
> 8400GS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wbfrh/


Its still a competitor!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I know I updated already with my 680 FTW+ 4GB... But, you removed my PNY GTS-250 1 GB? I know it is super crap... but I still own it...


I never removed it its still there.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Already on the list, but I have a new card! However, the GTS 450 and 9600 I no longer have if that matters.

I currently have a GIGABYTE GV-N670OC-2GD GeForce GTX 670 Windforce OC http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...-2GD-GeForce-Windforce-Graphics/dp/B0080I06WQ


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Already on the list, but I have a new card! However, the GTS 450 and 9600 I no longer have if that matters.
> 
> I currently have a _GIGABYTE_ GV-N670OC-2GD GeForce _GTX 670 Windforce OC_http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...-2GD-GeForce-Windforce-Graphics/dp/B0080I06WQ


Okay fixed and updated!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Okay fixed and updated!


I don't know how you do it! I tried maintaining a club and it was a lot of work! Good job!


----------



## iARDAs

Zotac GTX 670 4GB here

do you need a proof or something?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> I don't know how you do it! I tried maintaining a club and it was a lot of work! Good job!


Its a lot of work but I come on OCN everyday to check and update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Zotac GTX 670 4GB here
> 
> do you need a proof or something?


No need for proof since you long member of OCN anyway and trustworthy.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> No need for proof since you long member of OCN anyway and trustworthy.


I appreciuate it and thank you


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

dont have the GTX 460 sli got a Gigabyte GTX 670 OC


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> dont have the GTX 460 sli got a Gigabyte GTX 670 OC


Nice. How do you like the difference?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Nice. How do you like the difference?


So much better with my dual screens then my GTX 460 sli


----------



## iARDAs

Ah nice. You got a dual screen setup.

Good job. the 670 will be much better than 460 SLi in so many ways

FPS

Power

No hassle of SLI

More Vram

Good call bro


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ah nice. You got a dual screen setup.
> 
> Good job. the 670 will be much better than 460 SLi in so many ways
> 
> FPS
> Power
> No hassle of SLI
> More Vram
> 
> Good call bro


Im gonna get another one and put them and my cpu under water


----------



## devillightning1

Just got my GTX 680 Lightning here...so im in?


----------



## Cyrious

Remove the 8600 and 8500 graphics cards, i either broke or sold them, and put an XFX 9600GSO G92 768MB up there in their place please.

need to try and stuff the GT430 into my main rig alongside the 240 in the third PCI-E x16 slot. Last time i tried windows didnt detect it, but there's no harm in trying again.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay done updated!


----------



## CyberDemonz101

Interesting thread here. I have few questions.

What is this about? Is it what cards your sporting? If so I've got 2 MSI 460gtx Cyclones OC 1gb in SLi. And an 8800gtx floating around I plan on using as a dedicated physical X card.

Next one is. Can you explain what the Xtreme-G Nvidia drivers are? Are they better then the normal ones from Nvidia?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> Interesting thread here. I have few questions.
> What is this about? Is it what cards your sporting? If so I've got 2 MSI 460gtx Cyclones OC 1gb in SLi. And an 8800gtx floating around I plan on using as a dedicated physical X card.
> Next one is. Can you explain what the Xtreme-G Nvidia drivers are? Are they better then the normal ones from Nvidia?


Its basically a club for all Nvidia card users.

The Xtreme-G drivers are tweaked drivers that perform slightly better than the stock Nvidia drivers and they offer better IQ.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I know I updated already with my 680 FTW+ 4GB... But, you removed my PNY GTS-250 1 GB? I know it is super crap... but I still own it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never removed it its still there.
Click to expand...

No prob... But I don't see it. Am I doing something wrong? I see my name with just the 1 card I recently bought.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> No prob... But I don't see it. Am I doing something wrong? I see my name with just the 1 card I recently bought.


right next to your 680 writes your 2nd GPU.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> No prob... But I don't see it. Am I doing something wrong? I see my name with just the 1 card I recently bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right next to your 680 writes your 2nd GPU.
Click to expand...

didn't see that. oops.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> didn't see that. oops.


It's ok. Happens to the best of us. Best of us meaning ME of course. Now let's hug it out









@Anth0789

BTW I also have a laptop with a 460M. Do you add laptop GPUs to the list as well?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> It's ok. Happens to the best of us. Best of us meaning ME of course. Now let's hug it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Anth0789
> 
> BTW I also have a laptop with a 460M. Do you add laptop GPUs to the list as well?


Yes its an Nvidia card for notebook? I couldn't see why not.


----------



## qiqi1021

I currently have:

TNT2 M64
GF2 MX200 (dead)
GF4 MX440 SE (dead)
2x GF4 Ti4200
3x FX5750 PCI-E (2 dead)
6600GT PCI-E (dead)
2x 6800GT AGP
6800GT PCI-E (dead)
6800 Ultra PCI-E
7200GS (dead)
2x 7600GT AGP (1 dead)
7950GT
7950GX2
8400GS (dead)
8800GT
G210
G310M
3x GTX460 1GB
GTX670

Previously had and sold:

2x FX5500
FX5700 LE
2x 8800GT
8800GTS G92
9800GTX
GTX260+ 216

And a lot more that I can't remember.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qiqi1021*
> 
> I currently have:
> TNT2 M64
> GF2 MX200 (dead)
> GF4 MX440 SE (dead)
> 2x GF4 Ti4200
> 3x FX5750 PCI-E (2 dead)
> 6600GT PCI-E (dead)
> 2x 6800GT AGP
> 6800GT PCI-E (dead)
> 6800 Ultra PCI-E
> 7200GS (dead)
> 2x 7600GT AGP (1 dead)
> 7950GT
> 7950GX2
> 8400GS (dead)
> 8800GT
> G210
> G310M
> 3x GTX460 1GB
> GTX670
> Previously had and sold:
> 2x FX5500
> FX5700 LE
> 2x 8800GT
> 8800GTS G92
> 9800GTX
> GTX260+ 216
> And a lot more that I can't remember.


Damn that's tons of cards nice!

You're added!


----------



## qiqi1021

Cheers and keep up the great work!


----------



## ScunnyUK

Hey guys, here is my 'Green Machine' rig, Ive been meaning to share since I got it back up and running a couple of weeks ago.

It had been out of action for a number of months with a faulty motherboard but I finally got around to sorting it out plus adding the fan controller and swapping ssd from corsair force 3 to an ocz agility 3









Its got my GTX 570 in it water cooled, specs are in my sig >



Sorry about rubbish quality photo but I'll add more when I can pull them off my phone if anyone is interested ?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScunnyUK*
> 
> Hey guys, here is my 'Green Machine' rig, Ive been meaning to share since I got it back up and running a couple of weeks ago.
> It had been out of action for a number of months with a faulty motherboard but I finally got around to sorting it out plus adding the fan controller and swapping ssd from corsair force 3 to an ocz agility 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its got my GTX 570 in it water cooled, specs are in my sig >
> 
> Sorry about rubbish quality photo but I'll add more when I can pull them off my phone if anyone is interested ?


Nice case!

I remember seeing it once it was released its pretty sweet.


----------



## Perrfekt

gtx 580 on its way!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perrfekt*
> 
> gtx 580 on its way!


Alright added!


----------



## NorCa

EVGA GTX-570 HD !


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> EVGA GTX-570 HD !


Up and added!


----------



## dalastbmills

Been running a 670 FTW for about a week now. Sold the Galaxy 480 to a buddy, but still have the EVGA and Zotac 480's running in my AMD rig =]


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> Been running a 670 FTW for about a week now. Sold the Galaxy 480 to a buddy, but still have the EVGA and Zotac 480's running in my AMD rig =]


Okay updated!


----------



## Midgethulk

GTX 560 Ti @ 1Ghz for the win!


----------



## zubzero689

in my rig i have asus gtx 560 ti 1gb


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zubzero689*
> 
> in my rig i have asus gtx 560 ti 1gb


Okay up and added!


----------



## BWAS1000

Can I join? all I have is a 7025...
Well I'm trying to get a 650Ti...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Can I join? all I have is a 7025...
> Well I'm trying to get a 650Ti...


Sure your added!


----------



## BWAS1000

Sweet, thanks. I'll let you guys know when I get my 650Ti.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## ben ten

Can you add me? I'm running two GTX 670 FTWs in SLi


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ben ten*
> 
> Can you add me? I'm running two GTX 670 FTWs in SLi


Yep added!


----------



## ben ten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Yep added!


Thanks for quick reply. Also, real nice avatar, been a fan of IntialD for a very long time.


----------



## Cyrious

just got another GTX 260 55nm, MSI N260GTX-T2D896-OCV2. Previous owner apparently forgot the VRM thermal pads and now when the card goes under any significant load it causes the system to lock up. Need to yank the pad off a spare motherboard VRM heatsink, cut it to shape, and then shove it under there. That ought to fix it and get me a spare card. Cant do SLI because
A: board doesnt support it
B: dont have a powerful enough PSU
C: i still would need to run a third card for my secondary monitors.


----------



## klg1128

bout' time i updated
MSI Twin Frozr III PE/OC GTX570

mwahahahaha


----------



## Anth0789

All updated now!


----------



## JKuhn

I have a Gigabyte GT520. It's not the latest, but it runs Skyrim pretty well, so who cares about the latest technology?


----------



## Anth0789

Added ^!


----------



## derickwm

1x Evga Classified 590









1x Asus Mars









32x PNY GTX295 Single PCB Cards


----------



## mxthunder

wow. I can say that is the most GT200b chips I have seen in one shot....

must be nice!


----------



## Valgaur

C.....can I have one for HWbot benching!?


----------



## Scott1541

GTX Jenga?


----------



## Anth0789

Damn that's a ton of cards.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Damn that's a ton of cards.


Eh... I would think it would be more like 120 lbs... about 4 lbs per GPU? or too high...


----------



## ben ten

lol


----------



## derickwm

Oh you guys


----------



## Cyrious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*









































































































































































































must....get....one.....


----------



## Elyminator

GTX 460 and GTS 250 aswell as a 9800M in my MBP


----------



## Karlz3r

Add me, please, back in the green team after a long time.









Gigabyte GTX 580 1536MB


----------



## pvt.joker

I finally caved.. Just ordered my first 4gb GTX 680 (Evga FTW+)
I'll probably rebuild and keep one of my 470's around for the kids games etc..


----------



## Anth0789

All updated now!


----------



## Karlz3r

3DMark Vantage comparison of my old and "new" card.


----------



## zubzero689

i am sorry to report i no longer have a nvidia card in my rig i still have the card for backup but thats all thank you and have a nice day


----------



## Zig-Zag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 1x Evga Classified 590
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1x Asus Mars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32x PNY GTX295 Single PCB Cards


I love you! And all your nvidia wisdom


----------



## Aniket

Please add Evga gtx570 HD 1280mb.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aniket*
> 
> Please add Evga gtx570 HD 1280mb.


Okay added!


----------



## raptorxrx

Please update me









I'm now to a MSI GTX 670 PE


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## Softworn

Driver version 296.10 Master Race, checking in.

*Maximum Pre-Rendered Frames: 0*


----------



## pvt.joker

upgraded to the 4gb EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ a month or so ago.. just haven't been around to update here..


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> upgraded to the 4gb EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ a month or so ago.. just haven't been around to update here..


Alright!


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Pease add 1 eVGA GTX 680 and 2x eVGA 8800 Ultra (Black Perl)


----------



## DaGoat

I have two GTX580 Asus Matrix Platinum in SLI, can I join guys?









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/339/greeni.png/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Anth0789

All updated now thanks!


----------



## Arizonian

*Happy New Year* to all the *Green Team* members!









Thank you Anth0789 for your hard work updating in 2012


----------



## BulletSponge

Please add Da' Sponge, EVGA GTX 670 FTW. GPU-Z validation


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year* to all the *Green Team* members!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Anth0789 for your hard work updating in 2012


Thanks! and Happy New Year to everyone!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Please add Da' Sponge, EVGA GTX 670 FTW. GPU-Z validation


Up and added!


----------



## philhalo66

Just bought a GTX 470 off one of my friends for 100 bucks please add it to my list


----------



## DaGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Thanks! and Happy New Year to everyone!
> !


Tnanks for adding me!







Happy new year to you too
I'm proud to be a member. I'm an unashamed nvidia fanboy.








And happy new year everyone !


----------



## CyberDemonz101

Forgot to add this here. Got a second cyclone 460gtx. Plus lying around here somewhere is a MSI 550TI cyclone 1gb too. Sorry no pic for the 550, but here is one for the cyclones.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberDemonz101*
> 
> Forgot to add this here. Got a second cyclone 460gtx. Plus lying around here somewhere is a MSI 550TI cyclone 1gb too. Sorry no pic for the 550, but here is one for the cyclones.


Alright you're updated!


----------



## ItsDanik

Put me down for 2x Reference Palit GTX670 SLI w/ AC Accellero Twin on both









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4xuab/
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ux2uc/


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ItsDanik*
> 
> Put me down for 2x Reference Palit GTX670 SLI w/ AC Accellero Twin on both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/4xuab/
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ux2uc/


Done added!


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

need to add one more 8800 ultra (msi) thanks


----------



## .theMetal

Hey Anth, replaced the 560's with an MSI 670 PE


----------



## tac0slav3

EVGA GTX 660


----------



## Anth0789

All done!


----------



## Valkayria




----------



## Anth0789

Okay thanks added!


----------



## gh3860

Please add me Nvidia Quadro FX 570 256 GDDR2, Quadro FX 770m GDDR3, Asus GTX 680 Direct Cu2 2GB GDDR5


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gh3860*
> 
> Please add me Nvidia Quadro FX 570 256 GDDR2, Quadro FX 770m GDDR3, Asus GTX 680 Direct Cu2 2GB GDDR5


Done added!


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Add



SLI GTX 680 Lightning.

NVIDIA FTW!!


----------



## malmental

my current updated list (in-house):
MSi N660GTX-Ti PE/OC TF4
(SLi) MSi N560GTX-Ti 448's TF3
EVGA GTX 560 SC
MSi N550GTX-Ti Cyclone
EVGA GTS 450 SC
MSi N250GTS OC TF1

gone are the:
EVGA GTX 580 SC
MSi N570GTX PE/OC TF3
(SLi) N560GTX-Ti Hawks TF3
(SLi) N460GTX Hawks TF2

only listed GPU's in my possession, no others.
seems my MSi (PE/OC/TF) first then EVGA second fanboism is shown...


----------



## CryptixA28

EVGA GTX 660 Ti (standard version)


----------



## Anth0789

Done all updated!


----------



## philhalo66

EVGA GTX 285


----------



## Anth0789

Thank you updated!


----------



## looniam

GTX 570 and 550ti (physX)


thank you!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> GTX 570 and 550ti (physX)
> 
> 
> thank you!


Up and added!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> GTX 570 and 550ti (physX)
> 
> 
> thank you!


what's happening bruddah...?!
for all who do not know, 'looniam' and I are friends for a year or so now...


----------



## malmental




----------



## Phreshkhid

Please add me, just upgraded from my single 660TI 3GB to, Two new EVGA GeForce GTX 680 FTW 4GB in SLI


----------



## M4ng03z

I feel like I need some links in my sig







Please plug me in to the gr33n machine!


----------



## Acroma

Just ordered a GTX 680 FTW 4GB. Yum. Please update my list.


----------



## Mobius01

EVGA GTX 580 Sli


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated!


----------



## blooder11181

just having some fun.








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hre2z/

gigabyte geforce 6600gt 256mb ddr2 silente pipe 2


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> just having some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/hre2z/
> 
> gigabyte geforce 6600gt 256mb ddr2 silente pipe 2


Wow another card added to your list.


----------



## blooder11181

well yes but here these are sold/trade
gts 450 gt430/440
9800gx2
6800xt
gt220
8600gts
8400gs pci

rename the geforce 2 mx 32mb agp to creative geforce 2 mx 32mb pci
getting new cards soon
sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> well yes but here these are sold/trade
> gts 450 gt430/440
> 9800gx2
> 6800xt
> gt220
> 8600gts
> 8400gs pci
> 
> rename the geforce 2 mx 32mb agp to creative geforce 2 mx 32mb pci
> getting new cards soon
> sorry for the inconvenience


Okay done thanks!


----------



## KeyboardXpert

ADD ME! I have an EVGA GTX 660Ti Superclocked Edition!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeyboardXpert*
> 
> ADD ME! I have an EVGA GTX 660Ti Superclocked Edition!


Done up and added!


----------



## sgdude

I upgraded from my EVGA GTX 275 to a EVGA GTX 560 Ti.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgdude*
> 
> I upgraded from my EVGA GTX 275 to a EVGA GTX 560 Ti.


Okay thanks updated!


----------



## mikami

got a evga gtx 660 coming tomorrow.

btw anyone wanna trade their planetside 2 code (5000sc) for my hawken code (7200mc)? from the nvidia promo, http://promotions.newegg.com/VGA/13-0506/index.html


----------



## {EAC} Shoot em UP

Count me in. Took me a few years to find the thread, but better late than never!

MSI GTX 470 @ 840 core 1950 ram @ 1.087!


----------



## Anth0789

Okay all updated thank you.


----------



## _REAPER_

I just said the hell with it and purchased another 680 Classified please update



Thanks


----------



## DeX

Mine needs to be updated, 2X EVGA GTX470 SLi (1280MB)


----------



## Barklight

My entry needs updated as well:

Old: *2 x EVGA 8800GT 512MB SC In SLI*
New: *2xSLI - EVGA 660Ti SC 3GB + EVGA GTX 470 (Dedicated PhysX)*

Thanks guys!


----------



## Anth0789

Done all updated!


----------



## ZeVo

Just ordered my ASUS GTX 670-DC2 2GB! Non TOP version.

Been so many years since I've been on the green team. Glad to be back.


----------



## malmental

passing this along to my nVidia brethren...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1363116/gtx-780-anticipation-and-rumors-thread/0_40


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Just ordered my ASUS GTX 670-DC2 2GB! Non TOP version.
> 
> Been so many years since I've been on the green team. Glad to be back.


Up on the list!


----------



## Radmanhs

i got a msi gtx 660 (non ti) twin frozr with non factory oc


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> i got a msi gtx 660 (non ti) twin frozr with non factory oc


Okay up and added!


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

I have three GTX 670 2GB for 3-way SLI on the way!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> I have three GTX 670 2GB for 3-way SLI on the way!


Okay added!


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Benchmarks and videos to follow, of course.


----------



## malmental

I came into a few extra US dollars today and decided on a little upgrade for my 1080p unit...









grabbed a MSI N670(GTX) PE 2GD5/OC on sale for $340 and I jumped on it after little thought.








still got my MSI N660-Ti(GTX) PE/OC 2GD5 and I was all set to sell it but now, I do not know.
I might just keep it for a 'rainy-day'...








256-bit here I come once again...

cheers.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I came into a few extra US dollars today and decided on a little upgrade for my 1080p unit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grabbed a MSI N670(GTX) PE 2GD5/OC on sale for $340 and I jumped on it after little thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still got my MSI N660-Ti(GTX) PE/OC 2GD5 and I was all set to sell it but now, I do not know.
> I might just keep it for a 'rainy-day'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 256-bit here I come once again...
> 
> cheers.


All updated!


----------



## Zboe

Still rocking 570 SLI here. I might upgrade around the new year.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboe*
> 
> Still rocking 570 SLI here. I might upgrade around the new year.


nothing wrong with that.... my Surround unit is rockin' SLi (448's) and they still run smooth as butter.


----------



## Zboe

I was running FRAPS with Crysis 3 and on one mission (where you blow the damn) for no real apparent reason my FPS stayed right at 24 if I looked at one particular building. Look away and FPS would be 40-50 but if that building was in frame it went straight to 24 and locked in there. Very annoying, but I have all visual settings maxed using FXAA. Not sure what the issue is. Well except that it's Crysis and probably needs about another 3 patches to make it work right anyway. Otherwise I am pretty happy with how my system runs, I figure I'll need to upgrade next year because of the new consoles though. I might be tempted by 670 SLI if I can find a pair I like at the 329.00ea price level I got my 570s at.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> nothing wrong with that.... my Surround unit is rockin' SLi (448's) and they still run smooth as butter.


And I'm using a single GT 520. There's nothing wrong with "good enough".


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> nothing wrong with that.... my Surround unit is rockin' SLi (448's) and they still run smooth as butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm using a single GT 520. There's nothing wrong with "good enough".
Click to expand...

not sure on that one.....







I need 'da powa'..


----------



## Kman3107

MSI N680GTX-PM2D2GD5 GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI







I've always been green, just didn't know about this


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kman3107*
> 
> MSI N680GTX-PM2D2GD5 GeForce GTX 680 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been green, just didn't know about this


Done added!


----------



## amd655

That thing in my sig


----------



## Kman3107

How much of an fps increase can I expect if I go from 1 gtx 680 to 2 gtx 680 sli?

Let's say in Tomb Raider on Ultimate setting vsync off?

With 1 gtx 680 not oc'd, i5 2500K with 4.5ghz oc, 8gb ram, nvidia driver 314.07 and 1920x1080p:
Min 33
Max 46.6
Avarage 38.5

This is with ultimate settings and with vsync and exlcusive fullscreen off.
I get a bit lower with exclusive fullscreen.


----------



## malmental

Chips Comparison Table is out guys and gals..
listing of all the 'good green'...

just passing along some random related info I came across..
cheers.


----------



## GermanyChris

Gainward GTX 570 Phantom in the Mac Pro..


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Gainward GTX 570 Phantom in the Mac Pro..


Okay added!


----------



## AznDud333

gtx 670, my first nvidia card since the RIVA TNT...amd always seemed to have a better deal for me..but im fed up with their driver support so here i am


----------



## gopanthersgo1

What're the drivers for?


----------



## JKuhn

Upgraded to a Gigabyte GeForce GT640 OC.


----------



## Qlix

2x Asus DirectCU II 560ti


----------



## Wille114

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kman3107*
> 
> How much of an fps increase can I expect if I go from 1 gtx 680 to 2 gtx 680 sli?
> 
> Let's say in Tomb Raider on Ultimate setting vsync off?
> 
> With 1 gtx 680 not oc'd, i5 2500K with 4.5ghz oc, 8gb ram, nvidia driver 314.07 and 1920x1080p:
> Min 33
> Max 46.6
> Avarage 38.5
> 
> This is with ultimate settings and with vsync and exlcusive fullscreen off.
> I get a bit lower with exclusive fullscreen.


I have a 3930K at 4.4 GHz and 16 GB of ram and latest *314.22* nVidia drivers.

Quality ultimate, resolution at 1920x1080, vsynx and exlcusive fullscreen off.

Without OC GTX 680 Boost at 1110 MHz

1 GTX 680 Min 42 Max 64 AVG 50,7
2 GTX 680 Min 66 Max 116 AVG 90,3 | +78 % improvement
3 GTX 680 Min 66 Max 108 AVG 88,0 | - 3,5 %

With OC GTX 680 Boost 1228 and 1702 MHz Mem

1 GTX 680 Min 46 Max 72 AVG 57,2
2 GTX 680 Min 72 Max 118 AVG 98,8 | + 72 % improvement
3 GTX 680 Min 71,8 Max 124 AVG 97,1 | - 1,75 %

When I run with 3 cards Lara's hair started flicker. And result are not so good anyway. Hope that helps.

Edit. 3 EVGA GTX 680


----------



## Caples

Two 570s and two 670 4GB w/backplates.


----------



## Anth0789

List updated now!


----------



## Kman3107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wille114*
> 
> I have a 3930K at 4.4 GHz and 16 GB of ram and latest *314.22* nVidia drivers.
> 
> Quality ultimate, resolution at 1920x1080, vsynx and exlcusive fullscreen off.
> 
> Without OC GTX 680 Boost at 1110 MHz
> 
> 1 GTX 680 Min 42 Max 64 AVG 50,7
> 2 GTX 680 Min 66 Max 116 AVG 90,3 | +78 % improvement
> 3 GTX 680 Min 66 Max 108 AVG 88,0 | - 3,5 %
> 
> With OC GTX 680 Boost 1228 and 1702 MHz Mem
> 
> 1 GTX 680 Min 46 Max 72 AVG 57,2
> 2 GTX 680 Min 72 Max 118 AVG 98,8 | + 72 % improvement
> 3 GTX 680 Min 71,8 Max 124 AVG 97,1 | - 1,75 %
> 
> When I run with 3 cards Lara's hair started flicker. And result are not so good anyway. Hope that helps.
> 
> Edit. 3 EVGA GTX 680


Thanks! Helps alot. (even though I've already decided I'm going for sli







)


----------



## fragamemnon

Gigabyte GTX 680 4GB :>
Got it stable up to 1293MHz effective boost clock so far.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 680 4GB :>
> Got it stable up to 1293MHz effective boost clock so far.


Nice added!


----------



## DeX

Update here. No more 470's in SLi.
Now running a Leadtek GTX670 2GB


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeX*
> 
> Update here. No more 470's in SLi.
> Now running a Leadtek GTX670 2GB


Okay thanks updated!


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Oh wow, I haven't updated this since my GTX 480s.

Dual 4GB EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ edition


----------



## missionAvs

EVGA SC'd GTX Titan here


----------



## Anth0789

Done updated!


----------



## JJ1217

Dual Gigabyte GTX 670's. I'd upload some photos but my phone is charging atm.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1217*
> 
> Dual Gigabyte GTX 670's. I'd upload some photos but my phone is charging atm.


Its okay your added!


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Add me pls:-

MSI N580GTX Lightning Xtreme Edition


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CYBER-SNIPA*
> 
> Add me pls:-
> 
> MSI N580GTX Lightning Xtreme Edition


Added!


----------



## JJ1217

Got some backplates for my cards, beautiful. Ignore the mobo sleeving, I had some good sleeving but the cable stopped working







Also got some 8 pin sleeves.


----------



## Geneaux

I have 2x EVGA GTX SC2 680s


----------



## CYBER-SNIPA

Thanks for adding me!!!


----------



## Anth0789

No problem list updated!


----------



## amd655

NV2A

(modded XBOX with Linux and 1TB HDD)


----------



## PR-Imagery

Update for my entry

570 and 9500 are dead. 9800GTX sold.

Now have EVGA GTX 580 3GB SLI, EVGA 570, Zotac 560Ti, Sparkle* 8400GS, nVidia GTS 250m and 330m.


----------



## malmental

updating my list:

(current)
PNY GT 240 DDR5
MSi N250GTS TF1
EVGA GTS 450 SC
MSi N550GTX-Ti Cyclone
EVGA GTX 560 SC
EVGA GTX 480 (reference)
MSi N560GTX-Ti -448 FT3
SLi - MSi N670GTX PE 2GD5/OC

(currently selling)
MSi N560GTX-Ti -448 FT3

(sold)
N560GTX-Ti -448 TF3
MSi N660GTX-Ti PE 2GD5/OC

---

(found)
MSi N680GTX Lightning @ $440 shipped

(waiting for)
MSi N770GTX TF or PE

(alternative)
might just get the N680 Lightning or 680 DC2 or a third N670 PE/OC..?

---

stay tuned..


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> updating my list:
> 
> (current)
> PNY GT 240 DDR5
> MSi N250GTS TF1
> EVGA GTS 450 SC
> MSi N550GTX-Ti Cyclone
> EVGA GTX 560 SC
> EVGA GTX 480 (reference)
> MSi N560GTX-Ti -448 FT3
> SLi - MSi N670GTX PE 2GD5/OC
> 
> (currently selling)
> MSi N560GTX-Ti -448 FT3
> 
> (sold)
> N560GTX-Ti -448 TF3
> MSi N660GTX-Ti PE 2GD5/OC
> 
> ---
> 
> (found)
> MSi N680GTX Lightning @ $440 shipped
> 
> (waiting for)
> MSi N770GTX TF or PE
> 
> (alternative)
> might just get the N680 Lightning or 680 DC2 or a third N670 PE/OC..?
> 
> ---
> 
> stay tuned..


When did you grab a 480?

Going against your own words LOL

Also old companions...

8800GTX 320MB
9800GTX+
9800GT


----------



## malmental

^
remember 'kingsmp' from Tom's Hardware.?
he sent it to me a few months ago, it now sits in a desk waiting for 'something'..


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ^
> remember 'kingsmp' from Tom's Hardware.?
> he sent it to me a few months ago, it now sits in a desk waiting for 'something'..


Oh fair one


----------



## Anth0789

List is updated now!


----------



## malmental

ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5
^
I have this in route, awaiting tracking info..


----------



## Krosh

MSI GTX 66Ti PE/OC here


----------



## Flisker

I now have an EVGA GeForce GTX 780


----------



## wRRM

GTX690 here, feel free to add


----------



## Anth0789

Alright updated now!


----------



## loud681

Got 2 GTX570's please add


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loud681*
> 
> Got 2 GTX570's please add


Okay done added!


----------



## plasmeh

Sporting 3x Galaxy GTX 780's in my main rig and 1x GTX 780 in my LANbox

I'd love to be added


----------



## NitrousX

Just got an *EVGA GTX 780 SC ACX*

If you could update my post Anth0789 that would be greatly appreciated. Thx!


----------



## Anth0789

Late night update is done!


----------



## Gamer_Josh

I now have an EVGA GTX 570 Classified.

Before I had x2 EVGA 8800 Ultra in SLI on the list.


----------



## malmental

WF3 GTX 780/OC
WF3 GTX 770/OC - SLI


----------



## Anth0789

Alright all updated thanks!


----------



## YuR!34

update from this side.....i swapped my (last)XFX gtx260 for a MSI N680GTX/OC..............thnx for keeping the list up to date ..........


----------



## PCBuilder94

Anyone know if ECS will make any 760s?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Anyone know if ECS will make any 760s?


wouldn't want an ECS card anyways but they have no announcement on their site:
http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Product/Product_VGA_Model.aspx?CategoryID=5&TypeID=34&MenuID=25&LanID=0


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YuR!34*
> 
> update from this side.....i swapped my (last)XFX gtx260 for a MSI N680GTX/OC..............thnx for keeping the list up to date ..........


Updated thank you.


----------



## rrims

Figure it's about time to add my GTX 670 to a club.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2843125
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/me8uq/


----------



## Anth0789

Done added!


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

A new update for me. I have gotten a GTX 570 as well.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paratrooper1n0*
> 
> A new update for me. I have gotten a GTX 570 as well.


Okay done!


----------



## neo565

I have an evga nvidia gtx 660 with 3GB of RAM.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> I have an evga nvidia gtx 660 with 3GB of RAM.


Okay your up and added thanks!


----------



## Danevul

I've got an MSI GTX 670 Power Edition card.

Works super well for me, the only problem is, since I have a bad GPU on mine, I can barely overclock. It kind of puts that extra cooling and custom PCB to waste, you know?


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danevul*
> 
> I've got an MSI GTX 670 Power Edition card.
> 
> Works super well for me, the only problem is, since I have a bad GPU on mine, I can barely overclock. It kind of puts that extra cooling and custom PCB to waste, you know?


Yeah added now!


----------



## Kipsofthemud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danevul*
> 
> I've got an MSI GTX 670 Power Edition card.
> 
> Works super well for me, the only problem is, since I have a bad GPU on mine, I can barely overclock. It kind of puts that extra cooling and custom PCB to waste, you know?


Is there any way that is covered by warranty?

Btw, 680 owner here wanting to be added to the list :3


----------



## Gripen90

A "small" update to the system since last time - at least regarding the graphics cards.
Two MSI GTX 780 3GB SLI added.


----------



## Anth0789

Updated now ty!


----------



## Erick Silver

Wife still has the GTS450 in her system for right now. Will be upgraded to a GTX560SE here in the next week. I have moved on to AMD. Sorry mates.


----------



## malmental

don't be sorry, it's your framing issue now, tell me how that Gaming Evolved nonsense plays out..









(just messin')


----------



## df1ech

Asus GTX 680 DC2TOP
edited the bios of the card to raise the power targets which resulted that the card sometimes peaks to 1293 mhz boost with a setting of 1203 as default boost target. Modified memory speed to 7ghz to match at least a gtx 770.

Of course the card runs stable stress tested 48 hours non stop.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## df1ech

Geen machine of mine

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anth0789

Okay updated!


----------



## Nexo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *df1ech*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geen machine of mine
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


That is a really green machine!


----------



## _REAPER_

I am waiting for one more to come in but please update


----------



## Gripen90

Green machine updated.
http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/IMG_5824Custom.jpg.html


----------



## Anth0789

All updated as of now.


----------



## GingertronMk1

Asus 9800GT 1GB. "Miraculous gaming" my foot.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingertronMk1*
> 
> Asus 9800GT 1GB. "Miraculous gaming" my foot.


Okay added!


----------



## Dark Volker

I have recently upgraded to an Asus ENGTX560 DC/2DI/1GD5.

I have it overclocked at: Core=1000MHz, Shader=2000MHz, Memory=2004MHz


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> I have recently upgraded to an Asus ENGTX560 DC/2DI/1GD5.
> 
> I have it overclocked at: Core=1000MHz, Shader=2000MHz, Memory=2004MHz


Alright updated!


----------



## BWAS1000

I suppose I join by posting my GPU? I should be here as GeForce7025, but chalk me up with an evga 9800GT Akimbo, sli planned.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## philhalo66

Add another for me just bought a GTX 580 for dirt cheap


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Add another for me just bought a GTX 580 for dirt cheap


How cheap is dirt cheap?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> How cheap is dirt cheap?


brand new for $105.18


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> brand new for $105.18


WHAT THE HELL MAN.
Where'd you get that?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> WHAT THE HELL MAN.
> Where'd you get that?


My friend owns the local computer shop and i made a deal with him he takes my old 285 and i give him 105.18 for the 580


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> My friend owns the local computer shop and i made a deal with him he takes my old 285 and i give him 105.18 for the 580


ohhhh. So its kinda like you paid say 180 for the GTX580? Which is like say 40-50 bucks cheaper than you usually get them for USED.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Upgraded to an EVGA GTX 770 SC w/ACX Cooling and Dual BIOS, from an EVGA GTX 570 Classified.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> ohhhh. So its kinda like you paid say 180 for the GTX580? Which is like say 40-50 bucks cheaper than you usually get them for USED.


Pretty much







just one of the perks you get for being good friends with someone who owns a PC shop


----------



## SLOWION

Add me to the list, EVGA GTX 650 Ti Boost here











GPU-Z Validation


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Pretty much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just one of the perks you get for being good friends with someone who owns a PC shop


Dude thats so lucky


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Dude thats so lucky


Still can't hardly run BF4, this processor is a paperweight so it bottlenecks the crap outta my 580


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> Still can't hardly run BF4, this processor is a paperweight so it bottlenecks the crap outta my 580


Phenom II X3, wow thats bad.


----------



## Arizonian

Hello Green machiner's

Still own the *GTX 690* which is now in my second rig, so keep that listed. Please add my new *EVGA GTX 780Ti ACX* that's now in my main rig I'm sporting.




Sold my GTX 680 for $250 which was nice to compensate some of the cost, but that wasn't listed. I was thinking to keep it as back up but decided 'not'.


----------



## blooder11181

add
msi
geforce 2 mx 400 64mb ddr agp
geforce 4 ti 4600 128mb agp (mac bios to use on powermac g4 by me)
oem geforce fx 5200 128mb agp (also to be flash for use on powermac)


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Phenom II X3, wow thats bad.


I've got it unlocked to an X4 and is currently running at 3.2GHz so basically its an X4 955


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> I've got it unlocked to an X4 and is currently running at 3.2GHz so basically its an X4 955


I got an Athlon II x3 unlocked to X4, its at 3.5 right now. Probably could get 3.6 but dont wanna play around with voltage, im too lazy.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I got an Athlon II x3 unlocked to X4, its at 3.5 right now. Probably could get 3.6 but dont wanna play around with voltage, im too lazy.


my processor is maxed out at 3.2 a quick google search shows everyone hitting a wall at that clock. i tried 3.3 even with 1.5V with no luck


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> my processor is maxed out at 3.2 a quick google search shows everyone hitting a wall at that clock. i tried 3.3 even with 1.5V with no luck


oh, damn, thats unlucky.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> oh, damn, thats unlucky.


Yeah I'm not too worried I'm building a new rig in July anyway check my krypton rig that's what it will be.


----------



## Anth0789

List all updated now!


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> List all updated now!


Give mine a quick Edit, the 2 9800GTs aren't in SLI and for teh lolz add in my GeForce 7025 mGPU


----------



## HighTemplar

Quad 780 Ti Classifieds

I actually own 5 780 Ti's and a 780 Classified, but that's what's in my rig atm.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> Quad 780 Ti Classifieds
> 
> I actually own 5 780 Ti's and a 780 Classified, but that's what's in my rig atm.


Nice you're up!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Just cancelled my order on Tigerdirect, for a $320 Asus R9-280x, and placed an order for a new GTX 770 on ebay. Tigerdirect was taking too long to ship the dang thing.

I bought a factory second Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5. Basically means the owner had a defective GTX 770, sent it in, and got a new card in return. However, it's not sealed, but that doesn't bother me.

Paid just $329 for it.









And I have sold my Asus GTX 570.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Just cancelled my order on Tigerdirect, for a $320 Asus R9-280x, and placed an order for a new GTX 770 on ebay. Tigerdirect was taking too long to ship the dang thing.
> 
> I bought a factory second Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5. Basically means the owner had a defective GTX 770, sent it in, and got a new card in return. However, it's not sealed, but that doesn't bother me.
> 
> Paid just $329 for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have sold my Asus GTX 570.


Alright updated thanks!


----------



## _REAPER_

Please update me


----------



## Kronvict

I am running two EVGA GTX 680 SCs in SLI. Can i join da club?


----------



## Anth0789

^ Yes added!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> Just cancelled my order on Tigerdirect, for a $320 Asus R9-280x, and placed an order for a new GTX 770 on ebay. Tigerdirect was taking too long to ship the dang thing.
> 
> I bought a factory second Asus GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5. Basically means the owner had a defective GTX 770, sent it in, and got a new card in return. However, it's not sealed, but that doesn't bother me.
> 
> Paid just $329 for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have sold my Asus GTX 570.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright updated thanks!
Click to expand...

I've had the card for about a week now... It works just perfectly. Even still had the little plastic film on the backplate...


----------



## Skyddsskor

Just move up from gtx 285 to liquid cooled 3-way SLI 3x GTX 285.
Picture will follow


----------



## DiaSin

EVGA GTX 470 with a massive overclock!


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Just added another eVGA 680 2Gb


----------



## xpfighter

Have upgraded to EVGA GTX 780 Ti


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasquatch in Space*
> 
> Just added another eVGA 680 2Gb


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpfighter*
> 
> Have upgraded to EVGA GTX 780 Ti


Updated!


----------



## DeX

I'm on an MSI GTX680 2GB now







Standard reference.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeX*
> 
> I'm on an MSI GTX680 2GB now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standard reference.


Okay update thanks!


----------



## DanDaManZ06

Been running on one 8800GT for a long Time after the other one died and old fathefull was on its last limbs. So I went ahead and picked up a Evga Nvidia GTX 770.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanDaManZ06*
> 
> Been running on one 8800GT for a long Time after the other one died and old fathefull was on its last limbs. So I went ahead and picked up a Evga Nvidia GTX 770.


Done updated!


----------



## DiaSin

Running a 7970ghz now. The GTX 470 has been transferred to the reserves.


----------



## lawndart

Update on mine...

Dual EVGA 570 HD in sli config


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> Update on mine...
> 
> Dual EVGA 570 HD in sli config


Done updated!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Zotac GTX 280 Amp edition at 740Mhz on core


----------



## Cyrious

I have just gotten my hands on an Asus GTX 460. I has a happy









According to 3dmark Vantage, the 460 is almost 2x as fast as the 260 in terms of performance at this level, and this is just a quick n dirty overclock. I havent bothered to actually go for a higher OC.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrious*
> 
> I have just gotten my hands on an Asus GTX 460. I has a happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to 3dmark Vantage, the 460 is almost 2x as fast as the 260 in terms of performance at this level, and this is just a quick n dirty overclock. I havent bothered to actually go for a higher OC.


Okay you're updated!


----------



## JKuhn

I just started getting BSODs on my rig, and BlueScreenView shows 2 of them as nvlddmkm.sys. Should I upgrade to a newer driver than 327.23, and if so which one? For what it's worth,, the other 2 BSODs are mountmgr.sys and Ntfs.sys, and it started the 18th.


----------



## TheReciever

2x 755m over here now

I no longer have the 460 2win or 9800GX2's


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> 2x 755m over here now
> 
> I no longer have the 460 2win or 9800GX2's


Alright updated thanks!


----------



## joachim123

just upgraded to EVGA GTX 760 2GB SuperClocked from a gtx 460SE.
Although i didnt come to the forums in a long while since i had the 8800 GTS.


----------



## blooder11181

please remove these
Gigabyte 6600GT 256MB Silente Pipe 2
Gigabyte 7600GS

and add
xfx geforce 6500 256mb ddr2 pci-express
gigabyte geforce 8400gs 512mb (g98) pci-express (gv-nx84s512hp)


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joachim123*
> 
> just upgraded to EVGA GTX 760 2GB SuperClocked from a gtx 460SE.
> Although i didnt come to the forums in a long while since i had the 8800 GTS.


Okay updated!


----------



## essanbee

Anth0789,
Please update me to EVGA GTX780 classy...


----------



## Overfiend

Please add me









2 x MSI TwinFrozr IV GTX 760 2gb


----------



## africandeath

Put me down for a Zoltac GT240 (little old, but works)


----------



## Anth0789

Okay all updated!


----------



## essanbee

Anth0789,
Please update me to EVGA GTX780 classy...


----------



## DComander1

Please add -
I own a EVGA GTX 260 Core 216, a EVGA GTX 560 2GB SE, a EVGA GT 620, a EVGA GTX 650, a EVGA 7100 GS and a Mad Dog Geforce MX4000 PCI Card.
Thanks.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *essanbee*
> 
> Anth0789,
> Please update me to EVGA GTX780 classy...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DComander1*
> 
> Please add -
> I own a EVGA GTX 260 Core 216, a EVGA GTX 560 2GB SE, a EVGA GT 620, a EVGA GTX 650, a EVGA 7100 GS and a Mad Dog Geforce MX4000 PCI Card.
> Thanks.


Done updated!


----------



## JackLangstone

PNY GTX 770 Enthusiast Edition 2GB


----------



## Papas

looking at buying a gtx 770, any recommendations


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> looking at buying a gtx 770, any recommendations


I always prefer MSI or ASUS, EVGA is also an excellent brand.


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> I always prefer MSI or ASUS, EVGA is also an excellent brand.


MIS or EVGA is my vote. Go for something with the two-fan cooler like the ACX or Twin Frozr.


----------



## teckno-uzi

Hi folks. I just noticed how old my card is on this list. Is there a way I can get this updated?

old card: 9800 GTX
new card: GTX 660 ti

thank you


----------



## Anth0789

All updated!


----------



## bubbleawsome

Wow, this is still active?








I'm running an PNY XLR8 770 2GB. Awesome card, one of the fastest at stock at 1254Mhz. (Not that I left it there! 1332Mhz is nice.







) Though the cooler is slightly warm, that can all be fixed by _moar_ fan.


----------



## teckno-uzi

Thanks! I like seeing this on my sig


----------



## mfdoom7

i own XFX gtx 285 and upgraded to GTX 660 non Ti


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfdoom7*
> 
> i own XFX gtx 285 and upgraded to GTX 660 non Ti


Talk about an upgrade! I went from a 275 to a 680 and it blew me away!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bubbleawsome*
> 
> Wow, this is still active?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running an PNY XLR8 770 2GB. Awesome card, one of the fastest at stock at 1254Mhz. (Not that I left it there! 1332Mhz is nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Though the cooler is slightly warm, that can all be fixed by _moar_ fan.


ALWAYS MOAR FAN!


----------



## teckno-uzi

You're telling me. I skipped an entire generation of DirectX. Hell, my 9800 GTX was sold by BFG!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Gtx 780 WF3 oc rev 2.0 i'm in and for professional purposes: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3rwzm/ I came down to stock however to rma but i run a bios i modded.


----------



## M4ng03z

Hey there,
If you could update my GTX 275 to a EVGA GTX 680 2GB that would be great!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Gtx 780 WF3 oc rev 2.0 i'm in and for professional purposes: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3rwzm/ I came down to stock however to rma but i run a bios i modded.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> Hey there,
> If you could update my GTX 275 to a EVGA GTX 680 2GB that would be great!


Done all updated thank you.


----------



## Simsreaper

Hello hello,

Gr33n Machine me up. Thoughly satisfied owner of a Zotac 780, and a EVGA 780, both reference cards, running in SLI, under water, at 1200 MHz.

Cheers Brothers!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Gtx 780 WF3 oc rev 2.0 i'm in and for professional purposes: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3rwzm/ I came down to stock however to rma but i run a bios i modded.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *M4ng03z*
> 
> Hey there,
> If you could update my GTX 275 to a EVGA GTX 680 2GB that would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done all updated thank you.
Click to expand...

thank yu kind sir


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simsreaper*
> 
> Hello hello,
> 
> Gr33n Machine me up. Thoughly satisfied owner of a Zotac 780, and a EVGA 780, both reference cards, running in SLI, under water, at 1200 MHz.
> 
> Cheers Brothers!


Alright you're up!


----------



## Bogs

What's up guys







I run a EVGA 780 Ti w/ ACX Cooler


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bogs*
> 
> What's up guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run a EVGA 780 Ti w/ ACX Cooler


Okay up and added!


----------



## africandeath

Swap my GT240 for a gigabyte 770 2GB OC


----------



## Overfiend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *africandeath*
> 
> Swap my GT240 for a gigabyte 770 2GB OC


please?...


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *africandeath*
> 
> Swap my GT240 for a gigabyte 770 2GB OC


Cool updated!


----------



## Howmaybesgo

EVGA GTX 770 Dual SC 2GB

Very happy with the card.


----------



## Anth0789

^ Added now!


----------



## kakihara

ASUStek GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST


----------



## wanako

went from my old 560Ti all the way to a EVGA 780 SC.









HUEHUEHUEHUEHUE


----------



## saint19

Log time without write here.

Add another one to me: MSI GTX 750 TF Gaming Edition 1GB


----------



## blooder11181

asus 210-1gd3-l
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6ekcb/


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> went from my old 560Ti all the way to a EVGA 780 SC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUEHUEHUEHUEHUE


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Log time without write here.
> 
> Add another one to me: MSI GTX 750 TF Gaming Edition 1GB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blooder11181*
> 
> asus 210-1gd3-l
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6ekcb/


Alright you guys are updated.


----------



## Dark Volker

I've made some changes since I was added.

I am currently using an EVGA GTX 750 Ti 2GB FTW w/ ACX Cooling in my gaming rig.

I've also got an Asus GTX 560 1GB in my wife's rig. The model is ENGTX560 DC/2DI/1GD5.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> I've made some changes since I was added.
> 
> I am currently using an EVGA GTX 750 Ti 2GB FTW w/ ACX Cooling in my gaming rig.
> 
> I've also got an Asus GTX 560 1GB in my wife's rig. The model is ENGTX560 DC/2DI/1GD5.


Okay you're updated thanks.


----------



## Asus11

2x780s evga sc


----------



## Rebellion88

I got this one - http://www.ebuyer.com/510507-asus-gtx-770-direct-cu-ii-2gb-gddr5-hdmi-dvi-displayport-pci-e-gtx770-dc2oc-2gd5

Asus GTX770 Direct cu II 2gb Gddr5


----------



## Anth0789

Done two new members added!


----------



## _REAPER_

Upgraded to 3 Titans


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Upgraded to a evga 770 dual sc - 02G-P4-2776-KR


----------



## bubbleawsome

I am no longer gr33n.







Went to an 7970. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Anth0789

Okay list all updated for now.


----------



## Ghostscript

Feel free to add me in









Currently running 2x ASUS MATRIX GTX 780 Ti's in SLI, but will be replacing them with two ASUS STRIX 980's - hopefully next week - as I'm able to do the switch without paying extra.


----------



## djthrottleboi

just noticed i need to add my kingpin to the list EVGA 780TI K|NGPIN Classified sign me up 3888


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Ive upgraded from a 570 to a 770. Specifically Gainward 770 Golden Sample.


----------



## Anth0789

Okay list is up to date for now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Okay list is up to date for now.


thanks


----------



## lawndart

Just updated to a EVGA 970 4 gig video card

LawnDart


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> Just updated to a EVGA 970 4 gig video card
> 
> LawnDart


Alright updated!


----------



## JKuhn

I just noticed that my GPU isn't updated here, I've been using a Gigabyte GTX750 Ti Black for a while now.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I just noticed that my GPU isn't updated here, I've been using a Gigabyte GTX750 Ti Black for a while now.


Okay you're updated thanks.


----------



## saint19

Please, another one to the list: ASUS GTX 760 Striker Platinum.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

I have upgraded to an EVGA GTX 970 SC 4GB w/ACX 2.0.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Please, another one to the list: ASUS GTX 760 Striker Platinum.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*
> 
> I have upgraded to an EVGA GTX 970 SC 4GB w/ACX 2.0.


Updated!


----------



## DComander1

Just upgraded to an EVGA GTX 760 SuperClocked 4GB from the GTX 560


----------



## Kamtzy

Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz Edition.
Might add a second one in within the next few days/weeks or wait for the new cards from Nvidia to upgrade to a 980 TI or Titan II.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DComander1*
> 
> Just upgraded to an EVGA GTX 760 SuperClocked 4GB from the GTX 560


Alright thanks updated!


----------



## Saarri6

I've got a GTX 670 Zotac AMP Edition, care to list me for the team?


----------



## DeathAngel74

PNY 750 GTX 2GB
OC'd by me..1397.7-core/6914-memory/1397.7-boost (24/7)


----------



## Anth0789

Updated!


----------



## OdinValk

MSI gtx 970 4g ! memory issues be damned.. (although its a bit stupid)


----------



## SLOWION

Just bought myself an EVGA GTX 960 SSC


----------



## Anth0789

^ Updated thanks!


----------



## Stacey2911

I've got an EVGA GTX 750 Ti FTW, sign me up please


----------



## stormrage

Can I join? Inno3d GTX 770 SLI


----------



## FiveStarZA

You can add me to the Machine!

MSI GTX 980 Gaming.

GreenTeam4Life!


----------



## Fossil

Totally forgot about this thead... I haven't had a GTX 460 in... 3 some years now? Lol.

MSI GTX 560ti 448 core


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> PNY 750 GTX 2GB
> OC'd by me..1397.7-core/6914-memory/1397.7-boost (24/7)


just now getting that one in i see. though you did the oc'ing it a long time ago lol.


----------



## Anth0789

Thread updated!


----------



## stormrage

Thank you Green machine!!


----------



## xlilmissmjx

Can you please add me to the list...

PNY XLR8 GeForce GTX 970 4GB

GO GREEN MACHINE!!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlilmissmjx*
> 
> Can you please add me to the list...
> 
> PNY XLR8 GeForce GTX 970 4GB
> 
> GO GREEN MACHINE!!


Done added!


----------



## Neb9

Titan X


----------



## Fiery

MSI 980


----------



## DeathAngel74

I recently "upgraded". Could you please remove this entry: DeathAngel74 PNY GTX 750 2GB. And add EVGA SC 750Ti 2GB. Thank you.


----------



## IcarusLSC

Please *don't* add me to this list as I am ashamed to say I own Nvidia cards now. Since I decided to upgrade my 480's I've had nothing but issues with Nvidia cards and drivers, and more so even worse, their service. They really don't seem to care about their customers as I've not heard anything on my many tickets since Dec of last year even after very numerous emails, calls etc to their support.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521876/nightmare-9xx-issues/0_30


----------



## Adhmuz

Sucks for you IcarusLSC, but mine work great. Recently replaced some AMD cards with a GTX580 and a GTX260 for PhysX, both work great, no driver issues to report, I had to do a clean driver install with GTX260 compatible drivers but they're only a few updates behind.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Same here. Even my gtx 750 ti sc kicks some major butt. 1437/6900Mhz @ 1.2v 3d/.955mV 2d 105W+ TDP, Power Limit.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neb9*
> 
> Titan X


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiery*
> 
> MSI 980


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I recently "upgraded". Could you please remove this entry: DeathAngel74 PNY GTX 750 2GB. And add EVGA SC 750Ti 2GB. Thank you.


Update is done!


----------



## DeathAngel74

thank you


----------



## IcarusLSC

I loved my 480's, and ones before that, but as I mentioned above and in my link, Nvidia has really gone downhill since.


----------



## DeathAngel74

sorry you had such bad luck. I can play Final Fantasy XIII @ 4K resolution with gedosato on my gtx 750 Ti without stuttering or other issues at 60fps, so no complaints here.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcarusLSC*
> 
> I loved my 480's, and ones before that, but as I mentioned above and in my link, Nvidia has really gone downhill since.


So let me get this straight, you've been a long time Nvidia user, now that you can't get your new cards working it's Nvidia's fault? All you claim to have done is asked for help from Nvidia, nor have you really explained what you have tried to do yourself. Are you asking for help or complaining that you have given up...

I personally know someone with the same two cards working in SLI so I'm going to go ahead and assume you haven't tried everything yet. Maybe if you posted in the form of a question someone would help you, there's bound to be someone on this forum with a similar setup, you could always do the proactive thing and look on the first page for said individual.

Also, if Anth0789 can update me on the first page with the cards in my sig rig. Thanks


----------



## IcarusLSC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adhmuz*
> 
> So let me get this straight, you've been a long time Nvidia user, now that you can't get your new cards working it's Nvidia's fault? All you claim to have done is asked for help from Nvidia, nor have you really explained what you have tried to do yourself. Are you asking for help or complaining that you have given up...
> 
> I personally know someone with the same two cards working in SLI so I'm going to go ahead and assume you haven't tried everything yet. Maybe if you posted in the form of a question someone would help you, there's bound to be someone on this forum with a similar setup, you could always do the proactive thing and look on the first page for said individual.
> 
> Also, if Anth0789 can update me on the first page with the cards in my sig rig. Thanks


It's Nvidias fault when they don't reply to tickets for MONTHS on end (since Dec 18 of last year to be exact,) no matter what I try. I wont explain the details in this post, but read my link above and it explains it much better and how NVidia, Ea etc have done so bad for me. _Perhaps you should do the proactive thing and read the other posts of mine before trying to slam me here?! Oh, not to mention Nvidia has blamed the drivers._


----------



## DeathAngel74

There have a lot of issues with drivers causing SLI perf issues, g-sync issues, but no single card issues, just SLI etc.Check out the threads @ guru3d.com forums. I had to use icafe 347.26 for my card, runs smoothly.


----------



## Adhmuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcarusLSC*
> 
> It's Nvidias fault when they don't reply to tickets for MONTHS on end (since Dec 18 of last year to be exact,) no matter what I try. I wont explain the details in this post, but read my link above and it explains it much better and how NVidia, Ea etc have done so bad for me. _Perhaps you should do the proactive thing and read the other posts of mine before trying to slam me here?!_


Okay, I've read through all your post and what you've tried on the other forum post, I like how your blaming EA towards the end, the lack of logic there is astonishing. Have you tried going to a computer store worth a damn who can possibly help you by diagnosing your whole system? Also worth noting the CPU now contains the PCIE lanes and simply passes them through the mother board, have you tried changing the CPU? It's a very rare occurrence but it can be defective or at least part of it can, and seeing as how most of the hardware your getting from this store is questionable at best it would be the last thing you can try. Seeing as how changing Brands and Models of GPU doesn't seem to change the problem your experiencing.

Where in Ontario are you located? Ottawa area, Toronto or closer to Quebec? I'll hazard a guess your shopping at Canada Computers, I've purchased defective parts from them in the past, never a CPU though.


----------



## IcarusLSC

I have tried two totally separate systems as you can see from my posts. Both do it. I really don't know who to blame, but Nvidia has said its most likely drivers and MSI, Zotac, GB, Asus and others I put in tickets with seem to agree after originally blaming the cards (I've rma'd my new MB etc too even.)

Sorry this isn't the thread to be discussing this in detail. I just wanted to let my disappointment with Nvidia be known in hopes they do something about it (you never know who reads these public forums,) as I can't get a reply out of them anymore, which is just piss poor service and a bad idea to keep a customer (which they have lost now.) I did give enough detail and the link to warrant my reply.


----------



## CrazyDiamondFL

Add me please. Three Titan X in SLI using Sheyster's 1.281 BIOS. So far so good...sorry to hear about what you're going through Icarus, that royally sucks.


----------



## IcarusLSC

Dang, 3 Titans must be fun









I've given up on NVidia as they won't reply at all. I'll spend my money elsewhere. I bought a 390 and may get another soon. It's solved my stuttering issues so far which is great (tested in both computers.) One single game is still flaky, but I've always thought it was the game itself there and don't play it much now.

The 980Tis look nice, I just wish the prices weren't so high up here and that NVidia actually cared to help their customers, especially after blaming their own drivers!


----------



## TremF

Please add me. I have two 12GB GTX Titan X's in SLI


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Update on mine:
GTX 750 MSI
GTX 645 Dell oem
GTX 555 Dell oem
GTS 450 EVGA

All folding as we read.

Heedehcheenuh
Chuck D
Fold on.....


----------



## Anth0789

Okay its updated!


----------



## 1Scotty1

I have a single 980Ti, but still counts







add me!


----------



## wocko1

Hi Guys, updated to a GALAX GTX970 EXOC Black Edition


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I got rid of my 670 ages ago (forgot to post), went to the red side but may come back with Pascal







.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Me too. Please remove PNY GTX 750 and EVGA 750 Ti SC. Please add EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+, 04G-P4-3979-KF/3975-KR


----------



## Chiraq

I just killed mah Phantom 680, now running a Gainward 2gb 670 looking for a 980 lol. No AMD for meeee!

ALthough I did rock a 4850x2 and a 5170 back in the day *cough*


----------



## Darth Sicaedus

Please remove the 2x EVGA GTX 275 for me and add a single EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+ Fallout 4 Edition. Thanks!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nice card!


----------



## Darth Sicaedus

Thanks! It has been a very long time since I have signed in here. I just swapped out my 2x GTX 660 Ti for the 970. I am looking to get another nearly identical EVGA SSC 970 here in the near future should funds permit.


----------



## blooder11181

add msi geforce gt 520 1gb ddr3 (using on dell precision t3400)


----------



## SeerOfVoid420

Please add EVGA GTX 1070 FTW Edition
Thanks!


----------



## Najenda

Please add ASUS
GTX 970 STRİX OC


----------

